# MTB im TV -- Thread.....



## Principia (22. Oktober 2003)

Postet hier TV- Termine, aber ein Hinweis sei erlaubt:



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> einige User hier haben brereits rechtliche Probleme (angedroht) bekommen, da aufgenommenes Fernseh / Videomaterial zum DL angeboten wurde.
> Um weitere Probleme für Euch und uns (Betreiber) zu vermeiden *sei nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass der Austausch der entsprechenden Download Links hier nicht gestattet ist*.
> Thomas


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Oktober 2003)

super 

und jetzt gegen 23.00 uhr kommt die Doku über Bianchi während der Tour 03

gruss till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badehose (27. Oktober 2003)

Quelle: www.bike-sport-news.de

(27.10.03/kg) » Stoke - Das DSF Szene Magazin« bringt am kommenden Donnerstag, den 30. Oktober um 23.00 Uhr ein Mountainbike Special über Transalp, Weltcup, WM und EM. Laut Informationen von T-Mobile wird das halbstündige Special des Deutschen Sport Fernsehens vor allem das Team T-Mobile und Weltmeisterin Sabine Spitz mit Interviews in den Vordergrund rücken. 

Am gleichen Tag um 14.30 Uhr sendet das DSF einen Beitrag zum BMX-Event »King of Concrete« in Southsea/England, dem ältesten Freestyle-Contest der Welt.


----------



## Rabbit (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe mir mal die "Freiheit" genommen diese postiven News oben festzunageln!


----------



## Principia (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Ich habe mir mal die "Freiheit" genommen diese postiven News oben festzunageln!  *



und ich mir die freiheit, dies als den offiziellen ibc tv - termin thread auszurufen....

also bitte alle tv termine die ihr mit mtb in verbindung bringt, hier posten.

so bleibt das schön übersichtlich ! aber bitte nur die *termine* posten !

gruzz michael


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Badehose _
> *Quelle: www.bike-sport-news.de
> 
> (27.10.03/kg) » Stoke - Das DSF Szene Magazin« bringt am kommenden Donnerstag, den 30. Oktober um 23.00 Uhr ein Mountainbike Special über Transalp, Weltcup, WM und EM. Laut Informationen von T-Mobile wird das halbstündige Special des Deutschen Sport Fernsehens vor allem das Team T-Mobile und Weltmeisterin Sabine Spitz mit Interviews in den Vordergrund rücken.
> *



Habe eben mal bei TV-Movie reingeschaut, und da steht das die Sendung erst um 23:30 beginnt!!
Nur mal so zur Info!!!!
Hier der Link für alle die es aufnehmen bzw. sich anschauen wollen: TV-Movie 

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## *adrenalin* (30. Oktober 2003)

gerade vor einer minute lief der trailer nochmal beim dsf und heißt es nach wie vor 


23 h


----------



## Tropezien (31. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab' mir die Sendung (Beginn 23:25 Uhr) gestern nacht noch angesehen. Ich hatte mir mehr erhofft, als einen wilden Zusammenschnitt von Einzelsequenzen der großen Meisterschaften bzw. Events in diesem Jahr, einzelne Sätze einzelner Spitzenleute und dem mehrmaligen zeigen der T-Mobile Mannschaft, wie sie in Südafrika über ein paar Stufen rollen (das allerdings rauf und runter). 
Interessant fand ich die Bilder von der Weltmeisterschaft, wie die da die verblockten Wege runter gefahren sind, Respekt. Schade war nur, daß diese Bilder nur zwei Minuten dauerten. Ich denke hier wäre weniger mehr gewesen. Aber dazu hätte vielleicht auch das (Informations-)Ziel dieser Magazinsendung klar sein müssen -- vielleicht gilt das aber auch nur für mich. Vielleicht war's mir einfach nicht klar. Womöglich war's dann doch eine dieser hip-hop (ich meine nicht die Musikrichtung) oder hippigen 'youth-style' Sendungen, die durch krasse, häufige und schnell aufeinanderfolgende Bildschitte und eine wohlwollend ausgedrückt, ungewöhnliche Kameraführung auffallen müssen oder wollen.

Ciao


----------



## Principia (3. November 2003)

Wer die Sendung versäumt hat, kann sie am kommenden Mittwoch (5. November) um 14.30 Uhr in der Wiederholung sehen. Es geht um Transalp, EM, WM, auch etwas Bundesliga und den Weltcup bis einschließlich Kaprun. Sabine Spitz, Lado und Manuel Fumic sowie Bart Brentjens kommen ausführlich zu Wort. 


also: stoke auf DSF -- Mittwoch 05.11.2003 / 14.30h


----------



## $ucker (12. November 2003)

Auf N24 seit einer halben stunde!!!


----------



## rigger (12. November 2003)

kommt heute/morgen um 1.15 nochmal im Fernsehen auf N24!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stone2063 (12. November 2003)

Der Vidoeplayer is programmiert 

geht bis 2.15 also nicht nur bis zu den Nachrichten progammieren


----------



## chubika (19. November 2003)

Hallo,

morgen bei Raab:
*Jan Ullrich und Ede Zabel*.

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## Principia (21. November 2003)

zwar kein MTB, aber trotzdem fahrrad 

03. Dezember 
12.30 - 13.30 RBB Berlin 
Doping - Ein gefährliches Spiel 
Von Betrügern und Betrogenen 
Die dreißigminütige Dokumentation konzentriert sich auf wesentliche Aspekte der umfangreichen Doping-Problematik. Der Film will verdeutlichen, warum angesichts einer Gesellschaft, die in Teilbereichen Drogen toleriert und akzeptiert, der verbreitete Medikamentenmissbrauch im Sport eine Sonderolle einnimmt: weil er mit dem Geist des Fairplay und dem Regelwerk kollidiert. 

05. Dezember 
23.45 - 00.00 WDR 
Die erste Friedensfahrt: "Mit einer Radtour eine Friedensbotschaft durch die Länder fahren", so formulierten es der Pole Zygmund Weiss und der Tscheche Karel Tocl. Sie waren die Gründungsväter der Internationalen Friedensfahrt, die im Mai 1948 zum ersten Mal startete. "Östliches" Gegenstück zur "Tour de France" sollte sie sein und helfen, die Beziehungen zwischen Polen und der Tschechoslowakei zu verbessern. Seit 1950 durften dann auch Radsportler aus der DDR teilnehmen. Und 1955 siegte zum ersten Mal ein Deutscher: Gustav-Adolf Schur, genannt "Täve". Er wurde zum Radsportidol der DDR und ist heute "Präsident" der Friedensfahrt.  

11. Dezember 
18.15 - 18.45 SWR Rheinland-Pfalz 
Die Reportage 
Täglich Tour de France - Mit Mainzer Fahrradkurieren auf Achse Eine Reportage von Peter J. Klein  

Kurzfristige Programmänderungen sind möglich. 


quelle: tour


----------



## Christer (30. November 2003)

Es ist zwar noch ein wenig hin, aber den Termin sollte man sich trotzdem schon einmal vormerken: Am 20. Dezember sendet das DSF eine halbstündige Reportage über Sabine Spitz. Gedreht wurde zu Hause und in Athen, dem Schauplatz der kommenden Olympischen Spiele. Die Sendung dokumentiert Sabines Vorbereitung, ihre Ziele, Erwartungen und Einschätzungen in Richtung Olympische Spiele- »Weg nach Athen« nennt sich die Reportage bezeichnend, sie wird am 20. Dezember von 16:00 bis 16:30 Uhr im Deutschen Sportfernsehen gezeigt.

Quelle: http://www.bike-sport-news.de/

Snoopyracer


----------



## Principia (23. Dezember 2003)

eben lief in hessen 3 ne doku über die "transrockie"
war nicht schlecht gemacht, auch wenn nur ne halbe stunde lang


----------



## bauser (23. Dezember 2003)

und nu ????????????????????
sollen alle die es nicht gesehen haben dich beneiden ????????
im vorraus bitte !! nicht wenn schon alles rum is  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bauser _
> *und nu ????????????????????
> sollen alle die es nicht gesehen haben dich beneiden ????????
> im vorraus bitte !! nicht wenn schon alles rum is  !! *



In nem anderen Thread hier steht der Wdh.-Termin:

Morgen (24.12.) von 6:15 - 6:45 im Hessenfernsehen:

http://www.hr-online.de/fs/programm/sendungen.shtml


----------



## Principia (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von bauser _
> *und nu ????????????????????
> sollen alle die es nicht gesehen haben dich beneiden ????????
> im vorraus bitte !! nicht wenn schon alles rum is  !! *



das problem dabei ist, wenn man es auch nicht vorher weiss und es nur durchzufall gesehen hat......
aber es gibt ja einen wiederholungstermin


----------



## bauser (23. Dezember 2003)

Danke schöööööön  

wünsche eine schöne weihnacht u. einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr !!


----------



## jones (24. Dezember 2003)

guten morgen

hab´s jetzt gerade angesehen.
Das kam letztes Jahr schon mal. Aber is trotzdem gut.


----------



## Christer (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, 

heute kommt um 18:08h in der ARD ein Bericht über das Jahr 2003 von Jan Ullrich. 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## michael59 (3. Januar 2004)

Heute:  20.15 n24 Faszination Fahrad


eben den trailer gesehen

micha


----------



## #easy# (5. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute,

hat gestern um 17.00 Uhr (glaube ich) auf NTV die Repotage über das Fahrrad gesehen.??????

 Habe es aufgenommen also insgesamt war es schon ein guter Bericht.  Einiges hat man zwar schon mal gesehen aber sonst sehr gut. Ich finde die hätten etwas mehr über die Mountain-Bikes bringen können aber es ging ja über Fahrrad allgemein.  

Ich habe es gleich Aufgenommen und werde es mir die Woche nochmal anschauen.

Eure Meinung!!

Easy


----------



## trullie (7. Januar 2004)

moin

es geht doch jede Woche auf dem kleinen  Sender

BTV 4U (kennen die meisten wahrscheinlich garnicht)

am Samstag und am Sonntag und Montag die Wiederholung,

der Sendung Freestyle TV. Die zeigen dort ziemlich oft

was übers biken. Die Sendung fängt schon um

10.30 an nach irgendsonem Gottesdienst.


Also schaut mal rein!!!!


----------



## Hollandrad (26. Januar 2004)

Welcher Sender bietet überhaupt mal regelmässig was zum Thema MTB? 

Ist doch nicht zu glauben, dass es im Fernsehen mehr Aufmerksamkeit für Eisstockschiessen oder ähnliche Randsportarten gibt, obwohl halb Germania am WE aufm Fahrrad hockt !!!???!?!??


----------



## rigger (26. Januar 2004)

Also der Sender BTV4U zeigt eigentlich regelmässig in der oben genannten Sendung was übers MTBiking.
Die Senderfrequenzen sind, Analog Astra 1 C Transponder 37 11.0235 GHz
                                      Digital Astra 1 H Transponder 91 12.226 GHz

In der nächsten Sendung kommt was über die Tour-Jeantex Transalp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radnatic (26. Januar 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Sender BTV4U zeigt eigentlich regelmässig in der oben genannten Sendung was übers MTBiking.
> Die Senderfrequenzen sind, Analog Astra 1 C Transponder 37 11.0235 GHz
> Digital Astra 1 H Transponder 91 12.226 GHz
> 
> In der nächsten Sendung kommt was über die Tour-Jeantex Transalp!



Hallo!

Wo kann ich den Sender finden, wenn ich kein kein Stattelitenempfang habe, sonder Kabel?

mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Daivd


----------



## rigger (27. Januar 2004)

guck mal aufwww.btv4u.de da stehen die Angaben drauf!
Ist aber ein lokaler Sender aus Baden-Würtemberg!


----------



## Rhön.Rider (22. Februar 2004)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> ..gibts bei Fit for fun TV bei VOX um 19.15 einen Bericht
> über irgendein extremes MTB-Rennen!




da geh ich doch gleich mal an die Tanke und hole mir Chips und Bier


----------



## Pissnelke (22. Februar 2004)

snowking...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2004)

man o man 250 Schrauben in einen Reifen drehen!!!
war aber nicht schlecht der Beitrag finde ich!!!


----------



## $ucker (22. Februar 2004)

Joa....recht kurz, aber trotzdem ziemlich gut!!!


----------



## Würfel (23. Februar 2004)

ja war nicht schlecht. nur nervig dass sie die meistezeit den komischen ski-fahrer geziegt haben der gar nicht fahren konnte


----------



## Principia (23. Februar 2004)

BERICHTERSTATTUNG 2004

BRIKO Top Six im TV SAT1 und Kabel1 werden über die einzelnen Marathons im TV berichten.

SAT1: Jeden Donnerstag nach dem Rennen um 17.30 in der Sendung "Sporttime".

Kabel1: Jeden Freitag danach (genaue Sendezeit folgt).

Ausserdem gibts auf www.sport1.at jeden Donnerstag nach dem Rennen Videos zum Downloaden (ab 18:00 Uhr). 

liste der rennen:
http://nyx.at/top-six/home.php


----------



## phiro (23. Februar 2004)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> BERICHTERSTATTUNG 2004
> 
> BRIKO Top Six im TV SAT1 und Kabel1 werden über die einzelnen Marathons im TV berichten.
> 
> ...



wenn der Bericht dann wirklich länger sein sollte als 1 oder 2min wärs echt goil, nur leider sind das nur Ösi-Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pissnelke (2. März 2004)

auf nbc/giga läuft gerade ne reportage zu einem mtb game (downhill oder so)
habs auch nicht ganz mitbekommen. soll aber gleich weiter gehen

http://giga.de/live/findex.html


----------



## Principia (9. Juni 2004)

Achtung TV-Tipp! Stoke im DSF mit Mountainbike-Special
 Donnerstag 10. Juni um 22.30 Uhr
 Freitag 11. Juni um 13.30 Uhr (Wdh.)


----------



## phiro (9. Juni 2004)

ist das das Special vom letzten Jahr (also von der Saison 2003 mitn T-Mobilern und der Sabine) oder ist das was neues

gut das ich schon Donnerstag nachmittag nach Hause fahre, da kann ich das ja glatt mal schauen

aber vom WC war wohl bisher noch nix im TV, weil in den letzten Jahren gabs doch immer bei Eurosport von jedem WC-Lauf ne Zusammenfassung

gruß


----------



## wissefux (11. Juni 2004)

schöner bericht    

wer es verpasst hat, kann ja heute noch die wiederholung schauen   

schöne bilder von den xc-rennnen und vom freeriden   

gerade bei den xc-rennen kommt der speed irgendwie über tv nicht so rüber. das ist irgendwie schade. war zwar alles super gefilmt, aber ich hatte den eindruck, als könnte man da locker mitfahren   
aber ich weiß ja leider aus eigener erfahrung, dass da für normalsterbliche nix zu holen ist


----------



## Principia (14. Juni 2004)

mtb marathon steyr österreich auf SAT_1


----------



## petomei (15. Juni 2004)

Wann kam das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (15. Juni 2004)

fr. 11.06


----------



## krankedbiker (15. Juni 2004)

wo bekomm ich den Saalbach beitrag nochmal zu sehen? weis jemand ob DSf das nochmal wiederholt?


----------



## OxKing (16. Juni 2004)

Hab gehört die IBC ist garnicht so klein. 
Wenn nun jeder mal (über nen Monat oder so verteilt) ne Mail schreibt, 
oder bei den Sendern anruft, zeigen die vielleicht künftig mehr MTB Bezogenes......  

Also bei Sendern wie DSF könnte man sowas bestimmt hinbekommen.
Cool wäre ne Sendung in der Trails und Touren vorgestellt werden,
und nebenbei noch ein paar Produktnews und tests oder so.....


----------



## Principia (3. Juli 2004)

carsten bresser am 05.07.04 im tv


----------



## OxKing (4. Juli 2004)

Hab gestern auch zufällig auf N24 Faszination Technik: Fahrrad gesehen.
(Nachdem ich mir an dem Tag endlich mal nen DVB-T Empfänger geholt habe.)

War ganz interessant, nur bei einem Punkt wurde ich stutzig.
Entweder ich habe mich verhört, oder die haben sich versprochen....
O-Ton: "Downhill Bikes sind Spezialanfertigungen und kosten etwa 60000 Mark"  
Ich glaube ja im nachhinein das ich mich da verhört haben muss, und die
16000 Mark gesagt haben, aber 8000 Euro sind immernoch ein wenig hochgegriffen.  

Egal, nun weiss ich aber das der Geschwindigkeitsrekord für Fahrräder
(Mit ein wenig Windschattenmogelei) bei etwa 260 KM/h liegt.  
(Es sei denn die habe da auch wieder übertrieben )


----------



## Christer (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Gefühl, dass bei Eurosport das TV Programm immer spontan auslost. Im Eurosport Video Text steht für 12:45 h "Vorberichte zur Tour der France".  

Und was senden die um 12:45 h ???
Beach Volleyball............ 

Aber so ist das fast immer bei Eurosport. Gerda die Radsport/Mountainbike Sendetermine werden fast nie eingehalten. 

Schade.

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## mightyEx (22. August 2004)

Olympia-Termine:

Fr., 27.08.04, 09.00 Uhr live, Cross Country Frauen (Start soll gegen 10.00 Uhr sein)

digital nonstop auf Athen1 oder analog in der ARD

Sa., 28.08.04, 09.00 Uhr live, Cross Country Herren

digital nonstop auf Athen1 oder analog im ZDF (Start soll gegen 10.00 Uhr sein)


----------



## Caracal (23. August 2004)

Nachdem es schonmal einen Beitrag über Reifenherstellung in Deutschland gab (bei Conti), soll morgen bei Galileo (Pro7, 19:XX) ein Beitrag über einen (Handmade-) Rahmenhersteller in Dtl. kommen.


----------



## 12.sinn (27. August 2004)

nicht vergessen... 

heute olympia cross country der frauen um 10uhr
morgen auch 10uhr cc der maenner


...bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. August 2004)

Gibt es irgendeinen vernünftigen Live-Ticker oder Live-Bilder im Web?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12.sinn (27. August 2004)

vielleicht hier?

http://www.eurosport.de/


----------



## Schwarzspecht (27. August 2004)

Hab ich auch gefunden:

http://www.eurosport.de/home/pages/V4/L1/S82/E3012/live_Lng1_Spo82_Evt3012.shtml

Aber das Live-Ticker Programm müsste man downloaden und installieren ...


----------



## robby (27. August 2004)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/ 
Die aktualisieren heute mehrmals täglich.
Für die ganz harten: http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/index.html - direkt "Olympia live" 

Aber hat sich soeben erledigt: Dahle hat Gold, Spitz Bronze!  
Schade, aber trotzdem


----------



## bigf00t (27. August 2004)

naja, der kommentar im ard war wiedermal.........suboptimal   .
zum glück hat eurosport gegen ende auch live übertragen  .

ansonsten  für spitz.


----------



## hellrazor (12. September 2004)

Hi TV-Freakz,

morgen Montag 13.09.04 SW3 einschalten. 18:15 Sport am Montag mit Sabine Spitz im Studio und ein Bericht von der WM in Les Gets.

Mirko


----------



## Deleted 8297 (12. September 2004)

Ja Super, den Sender empfang ich nicht.


----------



## Phoenix83 (21. Dezember 2004)

Auf N24 kommt Faszination Fahrrad!! Habs gerade erste gesehen und weiss nicht wie´s ist. Wollt nur mal Bescheid geben.
BESCHEID!


----------



## Christer (21. Dezember 2004)

Guter Bericht, ich habe gearde erst eingeschaltet. Mal schauen wann die Wiederholung kommt. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Christer (21. Dezember 2004)

Falls jemand den Bericht aufnehmen möchte, heute Nacht um 02:02 Uhr kommt die Wiederholung. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (21. Dezember 2004)

Fand ich nicht schlecht, vor allem die Gletscher Abfahrt von Alp-duez war klasse. Auch der Bericht über Matt Hofmann war ok.


Also, bis neulich


----------



## mightyEx (22. Dezember 2004)

Gibt's doch gar nicht, ich hab's schon wieder verpasst  . Davon gibt's scheinbar auch keine DVD. Naja, wird in Abständen wieder gesendet.


----------



## plaNer (23. Dezember 2004)

hab die sendung auf n24 auch gesehen, war echt nicht schlecht! 
laut tvinfo.de wird´s wiederholt, dauert aber noch ewig! 

31.01., 21:45, N24 Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale	
31.01., 22:05, N24 Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale	
31.01., 02:02, N24 Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale	
31.01., 02:30, N24 Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale


----------



## mightyEx (31. Januar 2005)

So, laut N24 EPG und TXT läuft die Doku "Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale" heute wie folgt:

Teil 1: Mo., 31.01.2005, 21.40 Uhr (19 Min. bis 21.59 Uhr)
Teil 2: Mo., 31.01.2005, 22.11 Uhr (47 Min. bis 22.58 Uhr)

Wiederholung:

Teil 1: Di., 01.02.2005, 02.01 Uhr (17 Min. bis 02.18 Uhr)
Teil 2: Di., 01.02.2005, 02.18 Uhr (41 Min. bis 02.59 Uhr)

Für den, der es digital streamen will, empfehle ich beide Teile als eine Aufnahme zu streamen. Verbraucht zwar etwas mehr HD-Platz, aber macht sich hinterher beim Schneiden besser. Eine kleine Sicherheitsreserve von +2 oder 3 Minuten vor Beginn bzw. am Ende der Aufnahme würd ich einkalkulieren.

Der nächste Sendetermin ist übrigends Do., 10.03.2005 sowie Fr., 11.03.2005  .


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (1. Februar 2005)

Gestern abend kam auf Eurosports "YOZ Extreme" von 23.45-00.15 Uhr eine komplette Sendung nur über den letztjährigen Red Bull Freight Train. Mit dabei u.a. Nathan Rennie, Grant Allen, Dave Watson und Aaron Chase. Dabei ging's zwei Wochen lang durch Australien, von Perth nach Adelaide, um die verschiedensten Spots zu fahren. Ein Teil des Filmmaterials findet sich übrigens auch in "New World Disorder 5" wieder.
Der Kommentar von Moderator Alex Schwan (eigentlich Boarder) fiel ohne das Zutun seines Kollegen Guido "Daisy Moshammer mit Löckchen" Heuber, der zur Ski-WM abkommandiert wurde, erfreulich spartanisch aus. Lieber mal nix sagen als wie ein ahnungsloser Herr Heuber bei FMX-Beiträgen zu stammeln: "Ähh... das hab' ich eben grad' nicht richtig sehen können... aber ich glaub' das war ein Whip... oder... naja, jedenfalls sind wir schon auf dem Weg dahin..." Andererseits macht's ihm Eurosport mit deren Null-Budget auch nicht ganz leicht, denn normalerweise gehört zu den jeweiligen Extremsportarten immer ein Co-Moderator vom Fach dazu, denn auch ich hätte bspw. beim Kite-Surfen (davon habe ich genauso wenig Ahnung wie besagter Herr Heuber ) große Probleme, eine anständige Moderation hinzubekommen. Fairerweise muß man allerdings noch erwähnen, daß der Mann bei allem was das Skifoahn betrifft durchaus kompetent ist und trotz seines recht hohen Alters noch auf süße Mädels (Kari Traa) steht.  

/PF


----------



## mightyEx (26. Februar 2005)

Zum Vorplanen:

30.03.05, 21.00 Uhr bis 21.30 Uhr, Sender: RBB

*Tortour de Berlin - Fahrradkuriere hart am Limit*

Das schnellste Verkehrsmittel in der Großstadt ist das Fahrrad. Täglich fahren etwa 350 Kuriere Zahnabdrücke, Videotapes, Blutproben oder ganze Aktenordner durch Berlin. Alles, was in den Bag-Jack passt, ist auf dem schnellsten Wege zum Adressaten. Fahrradkuriere flitzen mit 35 bis 40 Stundenkilometern durch die Straßen. Sie arbeiten als selbständige Subunternehmer für Firmen mit klangvollen Namen. Nur wer eine Sendung im Rucksack hat, verdient Geld. Kuriere arbeiten im Akkord. Täglich kämpfen sie bei Wind und Wetter gegen die Zeit und gegen den Verkehr. Wer an einer roten Ampel hält, verliert ein Drittel seiner Tageseinnahmen. Das kann sich kein Kurier leisten. 8 bis 12 Stunden täglich quälen sie ihren Körper, riskieren Unfälle, schwitzen oder frieren und fahren zwischen 100 und 150 Kilometer. Die meisten verzichten wegen des geringen Einkommens auf Altersvorsorge und Krankenversicherung. Und doch ist der riskante Job für sie wie eine Sucht, eine Geschwindigkeitsdroge, von der man, wenn man einmal damit anfängt, schwer loskommt. Warum das so ist, erzählen die 28-jährige Elena, der 54-jährige Klaus, der ein Technikfreak und der älteste Fahrradkurier Berlins ist, ebenso der 42-jährige Fuffig, der nach einem schweren Unfall nun Zwangspause hat. Der Film beobachtet den hektischen Alltag der Kuriere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (26. Februar 2005)

und noch ein Termin:

06.04.05, 12.45 Uhr - 13.00 Uhr, Sender: 3Sat

*macher & märkte - Markus Storck - Der 24 Stunden Mann*

Das Radfahren wurde Markus Storck, Jahrgang 1964, mit in die Wiege gelegt: Großvater Willi Müller war in den 1920er Jahren erfolgreicher Berufsradfahrer im Opel-Team, sein Vater ist Inhaber eines großen Fahrradfachgeschäftes in Frankfurt am Main. Als die Mountainbike-Welle Deutschland eroberte, war Storck einer ihrer Wegbereiter. Mittlerweile ist Storck Premium-Bike-Hersteller und stellt für den deutschen Autohändler Porsche spezielle Bikes her.


----------



## mightyEx (6. März 2005)

heute

18.15 Uhr bis 19.15 Uhr, Sender: Vox

*Voxtours - Joey Kelly*

Wenn er in die Pedale tritt, dann geht es um Rekorde. Diesmal will der Marathon-Mann und Musiker gleich einen ganzen Kontinent durchqueren: Australien. Gemeinsam mit dem Sportarzt und Neurologen Prof. Jürgen Reul will der Teenie-Schwarm auf einer Nonstop-Fahrradtour das Outback erobern. Im Zwei-Stunden-Takt wird geradelt, gegessen und geschlafen. 4.200 Kilometer von Perth nach Sydney. 'Was wir machen wollen, hat zuvor noch niemand gewagt', sagt Kelly, und das reicht den beiden Sportverrückten als Motivation. Zehn Tage und zehn Nächte lang hat unser Team die 'Tortour' der beiden Extremsportler begleitet, durch alle Höhen und Tiefen einer quälend anstrengenden Reise.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. März 2005)

Radeln darf er, aber sobald er anfängt zu singen, dreh ich ihm den Saft ab.


----------



## Pissnelke (10. März 2005)

JETZT auf N24
Doku: Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale
55 min (bis 21:00)
Do, 10. Mrz
20:05
N24

Genre: Dokumentation

Das Fortbewegungsmittel schlechthin ist das Fahrrad - über eine Milliarde Menschen besitzen einen "Drahtesel"! Diese Dokumentation gibt einen geschichtlichen Überblick über die Entwicklung von Fahrrädern und zeigt die neuesten Entwicklungen, die die Räder noch schneller und stabiler machen sollen. In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat sich neben dem traditionellen Rennrad das Mountain-Bike durchgesetzt, und jetzt ist auch unwegsames Gelände vor den Radlern nicht mehr sicher.  Ausgeklügelte Technik, Nervenkitzel pur, Geschwindigkeiten bis zu 270 km/h - es gibt kaum ein Vehikel, das größere sportliche Herausforderungen und mehr Fahrspaß bietet als das Fahrrad. Über eine Milliarde Menschen besitzen einen "Drahtesel", um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren, Lasten zu transportieren oder die Freizeit zu gestalten. Die N24-Dokumentation berichtet über die "Faszination Fahrrad" und zeigt die technische und optische Entwicklung im Laufe der vergangenen 200 Jahr


----------



## Strider (10. März 2005)

War ganz nett aber uralt


----------



## Heizerer (31. März 2005)

uppss, wurde schon oben gepostet - sorry
***********************************
schlagt mich - ich wollts vorher reinschreiben, vergessen - hats noch einer gesehen? vielleicht kommt mal eine Wdhg. dann merkt euch den Titel

*30.03.2005 21:00 RBB*

_*Tortour de Berlin - Fahrradkuriere hart am Limit*_

[Quelle: HomePage RBB]
Die Reportage zeigt den hektischen Alltag der Kuriere. Täglich kämpfen sie mit Wind und Wetter gegen die Zeit und gegen den Verkehr.

Etwa 350 Kuriere fahren täglich Zahnabdrücke, Videotapes, Blutproben oder ganze Aktenordner durch Berlin. Alles, was in den Rucksack passt, ist auf dem schnellsten Wege zum Adressaten. Fahrradkuriere flitzen mit 40 Stundenkilometern durch die Straßen. 
Sie arbeiten als selbständige Sub-Unternehmer für Firmen mit klangvollen Namen. Nur wer eine Sendung im Bag-Jack hat verdient wirklich Geld. Kuriere arbeiten im Akkord. Acht bis zwölf Stunden täglich quälen sie ihren Körper, risikieren Unfälle, schwitzen oder frieren. 

Die meisten verzichten wegen der mageren Tageseinnahmen auf Altersvorsorge und teure Krankenversicherung. Und doch ist der riskante Job für sie wie eine Geschwindigkeitsdroge, von der man schwer wieder loskommt. 

Berliner Fahrradkuriere 
Dustin ist 34 und stammt aus Kanada. Gelernt hat er Bauzeichner, aber als er fertig war, gab es keine Stelle für ihn. Vor 12 Jahren fing er an als Kurier sein Geld zu verdienen, erst in Vancouver, dann in London, jetzt in Berlin. Dustin ist ein wandelndes Lexikon des Radsports, er sammelt alte Bahnräder, Trikots, Pokale. Er fährt ohne Rücktritt, Schaltung, Bremse, dafür mit starrer Achse im Straßenverkehr. 

Elena ist 28 und fährt seit eineinhalb Jahren in Berlin. Früher war sie Produktionsassistentin bei einem Hamburger Verlag. Als der Job sie zu nerven begann, tauschte sie den Bürosessel gegen den Sattel. Frauen gibt es ganz wenige unter den Kurieren, weil die meisten denken, die Arbeit sei zu anstrengend oder zu gefährlich für Frauen. 

Fuffich bleibt die Luft ganz selten weg. Auch bei der Tortour durch die Stadt politisiert er, schimpft er, erzählt er nebenbei sein Leben. Ausprobiert hat er vieles, aber nur hier findet er die Freiheit, die er braucht. Er fährt riskant und erklärt den Autofahrern den persönlichen Krieg. Die Angst vor dem Unfall ist immer die Angst vor den Fehlern der anderen. 

Eine Reportage von Carsten Wolf


----------



## mightyEx (31. März 2005)

Selbstverfreilich  . Hab sogar per DVB-T mitgestreamt. Liegt bereits als DVD vor (ca. 735 MB). Bei Bedarf kann ich den Muli anschmeißen.


----------



## ND! (1. April 2005)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Bedarf kann ich den Muli anschmeißen.


interesse hätt ich schon!
kann aber auch fix nen ftp aufmachen, wo du´s raufladen kannst ... emule könnt ewig dauern, wär aber immer noch besser als nix


----------



## Leinetiger (1. April 2005)

also wenns auf nen ftp geladen wird, hät ichs natürlich auch gerne


----------



## the.brain (1. April 2005)

Das könnte mr dann auch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND! (1. April 2005)

das problem is nur: da ich nur nen standart-DSL-zugang hab gibts nur 128kb upload.
somit würde 1 user bei fullspeed ca. 13h downloaden   
also ich hätt kein problem damit, aber wenn´s mehrere leut haben wollen, dauerts dann doch ewig...


----------



## Leinetiger (1. April 2005)

Ich sag mal so, mein Rechner ist 24h am Tag an


----------



## Leinetiger (2. April 2005)

schöne geschwindigkeit! wenns so weiter geht isses heute abend fertig


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (2. April 2005)

Ich will auch!

Bei mir geht es bloß nicht, ich benutze Sharazea.

Womin muss ich es machen?
Bitte schickt nen direkten link, mit dem ich es runterladen kann.
...

Danke


----------



## nasenmann (2. April 2005)

für alle ohne dsl aber mit ner digitalen sat schüssel.
die sendung wird heut nacht (ich glaub so um 02. Uhr) auf irgendeinem ard-digital kanal wiederholt.
gruß der nasenmann


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. April 2005)

ich hab dsl 2000 . ich werd mich mit 24 KBs upload auch mit rein hängen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## mightyEx (2. April 2005)

nasenmann schrieb:
			
		

> für alle ohne dsl aber mit ner digitalen sat schüssel.
> die sendung wird heut nacht (ich glaub so um 02. Uhr) auf irgendeinem ard-digital kanal wiederholt.
> gruß der nasenmann



Stimmt, 02.10-02.40 Uhr auf EinsExtra

@Xtreme-Powerrid: hmm, soweit ich weiß ist doch Shareaza auch ein Donkey-kompatibler Client. Eigentlich müßte es gehen. Ansonsten nimm halt den normalen emule-Client, der sollte garantiert gehen.


----------



## Leinetiger (2. April 2005)

habe schon gut 150 mb


----------



## Jackass1987 (2. April 2005)

ich werds llieber morgen früh digital aufnehmen  Irgendwie muss man ja die festplatte im digitalreceiver voll kriegen 

Mfg Jackass !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nasenmann (3. April 2005)

> ich werds llieber morgen früh digital aufnehmen  Irgendwie muss man ja die festplatte im digitalreceiver voll kriegen



ja das dachte ich auch, komm von meiner tour gerade heim, wollte jetzt das anschauen, und nu: da kam ne sondersendung vom papst   
hat irgendjemand einen weiteren sendetermin ?
gruß der nasenmann


----------



## mightyEx (3. April 2005)

nasenmann schrieb:
			
		

> ja das dachte ich auch, komm von meiner tour gerade heim, wollte jetzt das anschauen, und nu: da kam ne sondersendung vom papst
> hat irgendjemand einen weiteren sendetermin ?
> gruß der nasenmann



Wenn Du noch etwas Geduld hast und nicht per emule laden willst - lt. www.tvinfo.de kommt die Reportage nochmal am Di., 10.05.05 um 15.30 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr im RBB.


----------



## Leinetiger (3. April 2005)

So, ist fertig!
Danke nochmal!!!


----------



## ND! (3. April 2005)

habs auch fertig  
danke mightyEx !!! echt cool!

ps: bleibt natürlich online, mein traffic kost ja nix


----------



## sharpe (5. April 2005)

22.04.2005, 8.30 bis 9.00 Uhr auf Eurosport: 
Mountainbike: UCI Marathon-Weltcup auf Zypern
1. von 8 Saison-Rennen (Aufzeichnung vom 10. April)


----------



## Heizerer (7. April 2005)

*9. April 2005, 21.00 h MTV*

'Pimp My Fahrrad', die konsequente deutsche Antwort auf die MTV-Erfolgsshow 'Pimp My Ride', geht endlich in Serie! Ab dem 9. April 2005 heißt es nun regelmäßig: 'Danke MTV for pimping my Fahrrad so geil!'. Durch die Sendung führt neu der Schauspieler und Grimme-Preisträger Oliver Korittke, bekannt aus Filmen wie 'Die Musterknaben' und 'Bang Boom Bang'. Als Tuning-Experten amten nicht die kalifornischen Auto-Schrauber von West Coast Customs, sondern die Hamburger Fahrrad-Rocker vom Juniors-Club, genannt die 'ElbCoastPsycles'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (7. April 2005)

Heizerer schrieb:
			
		

> die Hamburger Fahrrad-Rocker vom Juniors-Club, genannt die 'ElbCoastPsycles'.



unter ihnen auch der berühmt berüchtigte Stylemaster Evil_rider der natürlich so einiges in "SEINER" Sendung vor hat, man darf also gespannt sein!


----------



## Phoenix83 (17. April 2005)

Hab gerade mitbekommen, dass es gleich was auf Prosieben gibt bei Galileo. Aber ich glaub eher zur Geschichte des Fahrrades, als wirklich zu MTB.


----------



## rboncube (18. April 2005)

Am Mittwoch 20.4 um 9.30 Uhr Eurosport gucken oder aufnehmen.Kommt ein Bericht über den UCI Marathon-Weltcup.Wiederholung am Freitag um 8.30.

Ciao Rene´


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (18. April 2005)

Heute 22.15 Uhr auf SAT1 in der Sendung "24 Stunden" (oder sowas) kommt was ueber MTB Rennen...

Sah in der Werbung echt interessant aus.

Werde es mir anschauen


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (19. April 2005)

rboncube schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mittwoch 20.4 um 9.30 Uhr Eurosport gucken oder aufnehmen.Kommt ein Bericht über den UCI Marathon-Weltcup.Wiederholung am Freitag um 8.30.
> 
> Ciao Rene´



...genauer:

UCI Marathon-Weltcup auf Zypern 
1. von 8 Saison-Rennen (Aufzeichnung vom 10. April)

werds vesruchen aufzunehmen.


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (19. April 2005)

Xtreme-Powerrid schrieb:
			
		

> Heute 22.15 Uhr auf SAT1 in der Sendung "24 Stunden" (oder sowas) kommt was ueber MTB Rennen...
> 
> Sah in der Werbung echt interessant aus.
> 
> Werde es mir anschauen



...mist habs verpaßt, bei sat1 stand auch nix zur einer mgl. wiederholung, schade.


----------



## heliusdh (19. April 2005)

Hat das einer gestreamt???


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (19. April 2005)

Ich nicht.

Hab es aber gesehen.

Ihr habt echt nicht viel verpaßt.
Es war halt son Rennen: Zuerst mit MTB, dann Schlitten, dann Hundeschlitten usw...

Der Abschnitt mit den Bikes hat vielleicht 5 min gedauert.
War total enttaeuscht


----------



## kingmoe (6. Mai 2005)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Tortour de Berlin
> 
> Quelle: DVB-T, RBB Berlin
> Video: 720x576, 25fps, 4:3, interlaced
> ...



Ich kann´s leider nicht ziehen - wer erklärt mir evtl. in einer PM, wie das klappt?!


----------



## mightyEx (6. Mai 2005)

kingmoe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann´s leider nicht ziehen - wer erklärt mir evtl. in einer PM, wie das klappt?!



Du brauchst emule bzw. einen Client, der Edonkey-kompatibel ist. Solltest Du keine Quellen haben, sag bescheid, dann stell ich's halt nochmal rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hyper (8. Mai 2005)

können's vielleicht noch ein paar seeden ?


----------



## leeqwar (13. Mai 2005)

bei N3 DAS! hab ich heute beim zappen was vom treppendownhill-rennen gesehen. wird glaub ich heute nacht wiederholt.


----------



## sb- (13. Mai 2005)

Kann aber nicht viel gewesen sein, oder? Steht nämlich nicht im DAS!-Programminhalt 

Jedenfalls 5:15 die Wiederholung: http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_spec....html?view=&MEDIUM=NDR FS NDS&date=2005-05-13


----------



## leeqwar (13. Mai 2005)

es kam auch noch was mit motocross drin vor, daher wohl eher das hier: 
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,SPM2400,00.html?/

klar ist es nicht viel, wie immer wenn es um mtb im tv geht


----------



## Bati2308 (16. Mai 2005)

HI,
habe mal gehört das Uci WorldCup Rennen oder andere MTB Rennen z.B. in Österreich/Spanien im TV gezeigt werden, stimmt das und wenn ja weiß jemand auf welchen Sendern, würde dann mal versuchen die per Satelit rein zu bekommen.

Gruß Bati


----------



## mightyEx (16. Mai 2005)

Könnte im ORF oder TW1 laufen. Genaueres wirst Du wohl erst kurz vor dem Termin erfahren. ORF wird leider nur verschlüsselt über Satellit übertragen. Bei TW1 kannst Du Pech haben, dass MTB gerade nicht übertragen wird.


----------



## evil-knivel (16. Mai 2005)

Oh man was vermisse ich den guten alten Sportkanal   Eurosport hat ja zu seinen anfangszeiten jede menge Radsport gebracht.....aber die Jahre über stark nachgelassen  

Es ist echt zum  :kotz:


----------



## g'sengteSau (16. Mai 2005)

Toller Bericht über die *Cape Epic *4-seasons - globetrotter magazin auf N24. Hauptsendung kam gestern, wird aber noch mehrmals wiederholt. Wiederholung: Di. 14:30, Do. 4:30, Fr. 19:30 & Sa. 7:30


mit livestream auf der homepage. viel spass. ich fands geil


----------



## Bati2308 (16. Mai 2005)

@g´sengtesau cool danke für die Info gucke ich mir auf jedenfall an, wie lang geht die sendung den? 

@alle habe bei der UCI auf der HP gefunden SBs, Supersport, NRK, www.cycling.tv, RTV und TVE2 zumindest Highlights gezeigt haben vom UCI WC in Madrid, glaube nur das all die sender über Eutelsat zu empfangen sind und ich glaube um das zu empfangen muß man die Schüßel drehen   wenn sich da einer was mehr auskennt, würde ich mich über einpaar infos freuen.

Gruß Bati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bati2308 (17. Mai 2005)

Hi 
die Wiederholung ist auf der HP falsch angegeben, da kommt nämlich "Aktionärs TV" im Moment, und die Wiederholung der Sendung 4Seasons kommt erst am Mittwoch um 13:30Uhr steht zumindest so im N24 Programm.

Gruß Bati


----------



## cos75 (21. Mai 2005)

Morgen 13:55 im Bayerischen Fernsehen:

Bergauf-Bergab extra
Auf Heckmairs Spuren - Mit dem Mountainbike über die
Alpen


----------



## Enrgy (24. Mai 2005)

Bergauf-Bergab  	 Di. 24. Mai. 2005      19:00 BFS

30 Jahre Bergauf-Bergab, Rückblick auf das Frühjahr und MTB
*Ja, mir san mit'm Radl da - Bergradeln ohne und mit Mountainbike,*
MTB-Rund ums Estergebirge (Ausschnitte) und andere Archivstücke;
Industriekletterer an der Allianz-Arena ...


----------



## Don Raul (24. Mai 2005)

hab ich grad zufällig entdeckt:

Morgen,25.5:

DSF 17:00
"Stoke-Spezial
themen u. a. mountainbike kick off"

Wdh am 27.5 um 13:30


----------



## gnss (24. Mai 2005)

eben war in der wdr servicezeit ein mtb-test.


----------



## Onkel_Fungus (24. Mai 2005)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> eben war in der wdr servicezeit ein mtb-test.



Hab ich auch gesehen. War lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (24. Mai 2005)

Onkel_Fungus schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich auch gesehen. War lustig.



Wieso, was war denn da?


----------



## Xtreme-Powerrid (24. Mai 2005)

Hat sich erledigt,

hab mir es im Netz durchgelesen.

Naja, ein besseres Bike haetten die schon zum Test nehmen koennen.
Mit unseren konnte sich ja keins wirklich messen...


----------



## Karthoum (25. Mai 2005)

heute soll um 17 uhr im dsf ein mtb-special kommen, könnte vielleicht ganz interessant werden.


----------



## Phoenix83 (1. Juni 2005)

> Am kommenden Donnerstag, 02.06.2005 wird ein Live-Interview mit Lado und Manuel Fumic im ARD Morgenmagazin geführt. Hierzu wurden heute im Kirchheimer FBI-Hauptquartier ein paar bewegte Bilder aufgenommen und ein Interview abgefilmt. Der Schnitt wird kurz vor jeder halben und vollen Stunde im ARD-Morgenmagazin ab 5:30 Uhr gesendet. Dies ist ein weiterer Schritt für die Fumic-Brothers,  sich und den MTB-Sport in den Medien zu präsentieren, vor allem im Hinblick auf den deutschen Weltcup in Willingen am kommenden Samstag und die Deutsche Meisterschaft in Albstadt am darauf folgenden Wochenende.


Quelle: Bike Sport News


----------



## gon (1. Juni 2005)

willingen 

gon


----------



## murd0c (4. Juni 2005)

Kennt einer von euch

cycling.tv ???

hab eben 1 std XC Meisterschaft geschaut - Wiederholung
aber da kommt täglich Straßenrennen,Cyclocross, MTB

zwar in Englisch und die Qualität ist auch nicht der Hammer aber besser als früh halb 6 aufzustehen 

falls es schon genannt wurde: SORRY (Schande über meinen Antlitz)



So long

murd0c


----------



## Ronja (4. Juni 2005)

HR 3 heute 19.30 DH- Willingen! Gruß Ronja


----------



## leeqwar (4. Juni 2005)

"bergauf bergab", wird in diversen dritten wiederholt
http://www.br-online.de/sport-freizeit/sendungen/bergauf/index.xml

von den anfangszeiten des "bergradeln"


----------



## punkt (5. Juni 2005)

heute kommt ja auf hr
15:45 - 16:30 	
Neu: hessen sport extra
Mountainbike-Festival in WillingenBericht vom Wochenende

kann das jemand aufnehmen und zum download freigeben?


----------



## Principia (5. Juni 2005)

hier kommt evtl. eine zusammenfassung: klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (5. Juni 2005)

Jetzt Live aus Willingen bei HR1


----------



## Free-Rider (5. Juni 2005)

Ein hoch auf Kabel digital!!!  

Nur leider ist der Peaty verletzt.


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (5. Juni 2005)

Die Äußerungen von CC'lerin Sabine Spitz vor der Kamera waren allerdings an Dummheit und Arroganz kaum zu überbieten: Nein, DH sei nichts für sie, da sie den Berg auch hinauf- und nicht _einfach nur_ hinunterfahren wolle...

Also ich hätte es zumindestens schon gern gesehen, wenn sie den "einfachen", popeligen DH in Angriff genommen und locker gewonnen hätte und nicht, wie ich befürchte, nach den ersten Metern zur Organspenderin geworden wäre. 

/PF


----------



## hollow (5. Juni 2005)

Panzerfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Die Äußerungen von CC'lerin Sabine Spitz vor der Kamera waren allerdings an Dummheit und Arroganz kaum zu überbieten: Nein, DH sei nichts für sie, da sie den Berg auch hinauf- und nicht _einfach nur_ hinunterfahren wolle...
> 
> Also ich hätte es zumindestens schon gern gesehen, wenn sie den "einfachen", popeligen DH in Angriff genommen und locker gewonnen hätte und nicht, wie ich befürchte, nach den ersten Metern zur Organspenderin geworden wäre.
> 
> /PF



DAS habe ich mir auch gedacht!

also ich habe heute vor langer weile durchs tv gezapped und auf einmal live übertragung aus willingen O_O
dachte: goil, läuft erst 2 mins und hab das ganze aufgenommen...kann es uploaden wenn mir jemand space gibt^^


----------



## lifter (5. Juni 2005)

Hier das Siegerbike von Minnaar. Kost ja auch "nur" an die 70000


----------



## punkt (5. Juni 2005)

könnte das ganze nun doch im TV sehen   

also wie euch auch ging mir der Kommentar von Frau Spitz irgendwie auf die Nerven. Auch ich hätte es gerne mal gesehen wie sie es geschafft hätte "nur" den Berg runterzurollen.

wie groß wäre das video, vielleicht kann ich space besorgen.


----------



## Einheimischer (5. Juni 2005)

Arroganz hin oder her, fest steht, dass Frau Spitz besser den Berg runter fährt, als die Protagonisten des DH rauf 

Grüße.


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (5. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Arroganz hin oder her, fest steht, dass Frau Spitz besser den Berg runter fährt, als die Protagonisten des DH rauf
> 
> Grüße.


Träumen muß erlaubt sein! 

/PF


----------



## Free-Rider (5. Juni 2005)

Was ich noch schlimmer fand als den hirnlosen Kommentar von der Spitz, war der Text des Fernseh-Moderator's: 

*Zitat:
Vielleicht nehmen sie jetzt mal ihr Mountainbike und drehen eine Runde. 
Aber versuchen sie es besser nicht mit Downhill. * 

Besser kann man z.B Eltern gar nicht dazu bringen ihren Kids den Downhillsport zu verbieten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkt (5. Juni 2005)

der hat wohl heute zum ersten mal in seinem leben nen downhiller gesehen


----------



## flying sash (5. Juni 2005)

auch geil war " wenn er schnell fährt, hat er gute chancen..."


----------



## Phoenix83 (5. Juni 2005)

Oh mann. Der Kommentator war echt schrecklich.
Der hatte ja gerade mal gar keine Ahnung, ausser das eine DH-Bike 2 Räder hat.


----------



## sharpe (11. Juni 2005)

Wer einen richtig guten Eindruck vom großen Auftaktkampf der Saison zwischen Brentjens-Paulissen und Sauser-Kessiakoff beim »The Cape Epic 2005« in Südafrika bekommen will...

Das Magazin »Escape« auf Eurosport international berichtet über das Magical and Untamed African Race an diesem Sonntag, 12. Juni 2005 um 8.30 Uhr


----------



## Chris82 (12. Juni 2005)

Am 22.06. kommt »The Cape Epic 2005« erneut, diesmal auf Eurosport (normal).

von 00:45 bis 01:15.

http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...s&file=article&sid=8996&mode=&order=0&thold=0

Am 23.06. kommt X-Adventure Raid World Cup in Südwest-Australien 1. von 5 Saison-Stationen vom 29. April bis 1. Mai

von 09:00 bis 09:30

http://www.raidseries.com/


----------



## mightyEx (20. Juni 2005)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Vorplanen:
> 
> 30.03.05, 21.00 Uhr bis 21.30 Uhr, Sender: RBB
> 
> ...



Kleines Update:

Kommt in fast genau einer Woche, um genau zu sein:

So., 26.06.05, 18.00 bis 18.30 Uhr, Sender: ARD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (20. Juni 2005)

So., 26.06.05, 20.45 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr, Sender: ARTE

*Der Kampf ums Gelbe Trikot*

Am 2. Juli 2005 startet das bekannteste Radrennen der Welt, die Tour de France. Dieses Jahr wird die Tour sogar nach Deutschland kommen, Karlsruhe und Pforzheim liegen auf der Strecke. Millionen Menschen werden an den Straßen und vor dem Bildschirm die packenden Bilder von spektakulären Zieleinfahrten, spannenden Sprintduellen und von schwitzenden Fahrern verfolgen, die sich mörderische Anstiege hinaufquälen. Im Jahr 2003 wurde die Tour 100 Jahre alt. Oscar-Preisträger Pepe Danquart hat diese Jubiläumstour mit drei Kamerateams begleitet und mit 'Höllentour' einen faszinierenden Film geschaffen, der im Bereich der Sportdokumentation neue Maßstäbe setzt. Die Radfahrer-Ikonen von heute, Lance Armstrong, Richard Virenque, Erik Zabel und Jan Ullrich, sind an die Stelle der Legenden Eddy Merckx, Bernard Hinault, Miguel Indurain, Dietrich Thurau und Rudi Altig getreten. Zu ihnen gehören auch Raymond Poulidor und Jacques Anquetil, die mit ihrem Duell, das sie jahrelang gegeneinander gefochten haben, den Zuschauern die schönsten und aufregendsten Stunden des Profiradsports bescherten. Doch wer im Radsport weit hinauf kommen will, muss früh beginnen. So wie die drei jungen Finnen des Spielfilms 'Fahrradfieber - Cyclomania', die aus Ehrgeiz und Ambition und aus Liebe zum Fahrrad bereit sind, sogar ihr Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen.


----------



## mightyEx (20. Juni 2005)

Do., 30.06.05, 23.10 Uhr bis 23.40 Uhr, Sender: Bayern 3

*Sendung: Archimedes*

u.a.:

Radfahren wie auf Watte

Vorbei sind die Zeiten, als Fahrräder über Kopfsteinpflaster holperten und vor dem Bordstein kapitulierten - vollgefederte High-Tech-Bikes bringen heute selbst in schwerem Gelände noch Fahrkomfort. Aber: Selbst die beste Federung ist nicht immer optimal abgestimmt. Ist sie zu weich, wippt das Fahrrad bei Stößen nach, der Radler verliert viel Kraft beim Antritt. Ist sie dagegen zu hart, ist auch der Rückstoß kräftig, das Rad verliert den Kontakt zum Boden. Der Fahrer tritt ins Leere, Stürze drohen. Zudem kann eine Federungsabstimmung nicht für verschiedene Geländebedingungen, für den Waldweg und das Kopfsteinpflaster taugen - und wer will schon vor jeder Fahrt an seinem Fahrrad herumschrauben? Die perfekt Federung - eine Herausforderung, der sich eine Hand voll Studenten der Fachhochschule München mit ihrem Professor gestellt haben. Gemeinsam entwickelten sie den Fahrrad-Prototypen 'electric eel', den 'Zitteraal'. Herzstück der Erfindung sind piezo-elektrische Plättchen, die auf einer speziellen Hinterradschwinge des Rades sitzen. Wird die Schwinge durch Stöße verformt, entsteht in diesen Plättchen ein elektrischer Strom. Der wiederum steuert ein Ventil an einem Dämpfer. Wird es durch das Stromsignal aus den Piezo-Bauteilen geöffnet, strömt Druckluft aus dem Dämpfer - der Stoß wird weich abgefedert. Die ersten Tests haben gezeigt, dass das Prinzip funktioniert. Nun muss es noch zur Serienreife gebracht werden. Dann kann vielleicht schon bald das immer perfekt gefederte Fahrrad über Stock und Stein rollen.


----------



## mightyEx (20. Juni 2005)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> So., 26.06.05, 20.45 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr, Sender: ARTE
> 
> *Der Kampf ums Gelbe Trikot*
> ...




Update: das ist ein kompletter Fahrrad-Themenabend bestehend aus:

20.40 Uhr bis 22.50 Uhr "Höllentour" - dem Kinofilm von Pepe Danquart (kann ich nur wärmstens empfehlen)

Mit Erik Zabel, Rolf Aldag, Andreas Klöden, Alexander Winokurow, Steve Zampieri, "Eule" Dieter Ruthenberg, Mario Kummer, Serge Laget
Im Jahr 2003 wurde die Tour de France 100 Jahre alt. Der Regisseur und Oscar-Preisträger Pepe Danquart hat diese Jubiläumstour begleitet und einen faszinierenden Film geschaffen, der neue Maßstäbe setzt. Inmitten der Schönheit der Landschaft und der Spannung des Rennens schildert er auch das Leiden und die Schmerzen, die Ängste und Schwächen seiner Helden wie Erik Zabel (Foto) und Rolf Aldag und liefert so eine facettenreiche Innenansicht der Tour.  *Erstausstrahlungstermin (also FreeTV-Premiere !)*

22.50 Uhr bis 23.40 Uhr "Die großen Sportduelle"

Radsport: Anquetil - Poulidor Von 1961 bis 1969, also fast zehn Jahre lang, teilte das Duell der beiden großen Radrennfahrer Frankreich in zwei Lager. Jacques Anquetil beherrschte mit seiner beeindruckenden Reihe von Siegen den Kampf der beiden Sportler, doch für die Franzosen war der ewige Zweite Raymond Poulidor der Favorit. Höhepunkt des Wettkampfes war die Tour de France des Jahres 1964. Am 12. Juli, als die beiden Radrennfahrer auf den Bergstrecken des Puy de Dôme gegeneinander antraten, riss ihr Duell die Kluft, die Frankreich - politisch wie sportlich - spaltete, noch weiter auf. In diesem von Charles de Gaulle beherrschten Frankreich der 60er Jahre stand Anquetil für das aufkommende neue Bürgertum, während sein Widersacher Poulidor für die einfachen Leute in die Pedale trat. Beide Sportler entstammten derselben sozialen Schicht, schlugen aber von Anfang an unterschiedliche Wege ein. Während der Tour de France 2001 erzählten Raymond Poulidor und Raphaël Géminiani, der ehemalige Teamchef des 1987 verstorbenen Jacques Anquetil, von dem spannenden Duell.

23.40 Uhr bis 01.15 Uhr "Fahrradfieber - Cyclomania"

K (Lauri Nurkse) und Eetu sind beste Freunde. Sie arbeiten zusammen als Fahrradkuriere. Als jedoch die selbstbewusste Oona (Elena Leeve) neu zu der Kurierfirma stößt, geht im Leben der beiden Freunde plötzlich alles drunter und drüber. - Sensible und einfühlsame Geschichte


----------



## Thomas (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
einige User hier haben brereits rechtliche Probleme (angedroht) bekommen, da aufgenommenes Fernseh / Videomaterial zum DL angeboten wurde.
Um weitere Probleme für Euch und uns (Betreiber) zu vermeiden *sei nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass der Austausch der entsprechenden Download Links hier nicht gestattet ist*.
Thomas


----------



## scowl-rider (21. Juni 2005)

Moin,

im WDR war letzte Woche auch ein Bericht über den Bike Park in Winterberg! Dort waren die verscheiden Strecken und Einsatzgebiete beschrieben. Naja ich finds weiterhin gut, dass der Sprt immer populärer wird!


----------



## Christer (21. Juni 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> einige User hier haben brereits rechtliche Probleme (angedroht) bekommen, da aufgenommenes Fernseh / Videomaterial zum DL angeboten wurde.



Das würde mich ja wirklich mal interessieren. Überprüfen die Fernsehsender den Esel? 

Ich dachte immer das man Fernsehsendungen austauschen darf. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## mightyEx (21. Juni 2005)

Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> *sei nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass der Austausch der entsprechenden Download Links hier nicht gestattet ist*.
> Thomas



Wird natürlich für die Zukunft berücksichtigt.


----------



## mightyEx (21. Juni 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer das man Fernsehsendungen austauschen darf.



Du darfst zwar privat für Dich selbst mitschneiden (analog/digital), aber das Material nicht öffentlich aufführen bzw. zugänglich machen. Einzig die Rechteinhaber entscheiden darüber, wann sie wem das Material zugänglich machen. Insofern benötigt man die Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers  .
Ob das nun Filme oder Sendungen (z.B. Dokumentationen) sind, bleibt dabei rechtlich gleich.
Wenn Du Deine eigene Kreation filmst (z.B. Urlaubsvideos o.ä.), bist Du der Urheber und kannst entscheiden, ob Du das Material zum Download anbietest. Du darfst aber z.B. keine selbst gedrehten Videos von Konzerten oder Filmen anbieten, da Du hierfür wieder die Genehmigung der Rechteinhaber benötigst. Im Zweifel sollte man besser vorher fragen, als sich hinterher mit Rechtsanwälten herumzuschlagen.


----------



## karstb (21. Juni 2005)

ihr könnt euch den kram auch bei www.shift.tv anschauen bzw. runterladen, soll aber bald kostenpflichitg werden.


----------



## votecstoepsl (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

Habe es mal schnell überflogen, aber nix gefunden. Es geht um die 24h von München. Ich habe mal gelesen das SAT1..... weiss da jemand was dazu?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (23. Juni 2005)

Am *Sonntag, 26.Juni 20.40 Uhr* 
wird der Dokumentar-Film 

*"Höllentour" (Der Kampf ums Gelbe Trikot) 125min.* 

in *ARTE* ausgestrahlt.


Mehr dazu hier:
http://www.arte-tv.com/de/woche/244,broadcastingNum=469114,day=2,week=26,year=2005.html


----------



## mightyEx (23. Juni 2005)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Am *Sonntag, 26.Juni 20.40 Uhr*
> wird der Dokumentar-Film
> 
> *"Höllentour" (Der Kampf ums Gelbe Trikot) 125min.*
> ...



Morgäään, nicht nur der , siehe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1972818&postcount=146


----------



## trekkinger (23. Juni 2005)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Morgäään, nicht nur der , siehe:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1972818&postcount=146


Ups, ähähäää...   *rumpfeif*


----------



## Christer (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

weiß jemand wann der Bericht über das 24 Stunden Rennen von München in der Sendung "Blitz" (Sat1) gezeigt wird? 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Enrgy (26. Juni 2005)

Bayern3 regional

heute, Sonntag, den 26. Juni, von 22.45 bis 23.00 Uhr

Aus dem Studio Franken

Triathlon
17. Rothsee Triathlon

Rad/Mountainbike
EM in Frammersbach, 9. Internationaler Spessart-Bike-Marathon


----------



## m.u.l.e. 23 (26. Juni 2005)

eben kam eine reportage über kuriere auf ard..........war sehr toll..............aber ich hab leider nicht alles sehen können


----------



## Leinetiger (26. Juni 2005)

Ja habe ich auch zufällig gesehen...

die lief aber schon mal und war auch hier mal als emule link reingesetzt wurden...


----------



## rkersten (27. Juni 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand wann der Bericht über das 24 Stunden Rennen von München in der Sendung "Blitz" (Sat1) gezeigt wird?
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren .. ich hab gestern Blitz aufgenommen und  war dann lieber Biken, es kam aber nicht und am Samstag hab ich es leider verpeilt meinen Notebook für die Aufnahme zu programmieren, kam das ganze etwa am Samstag als Live Bericht oder kommt da noch was? Wer hat Blitz am Samstag gesehen und kann mir sagen ob da schon was lief.


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Juni 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde mich auch mal interessieren .. ich hab gestern Blitz aufgenommen und  war dann lieber Biken, es kam aber nicht und am Samstag hab ich es leider verpeilt meinen Notebook für die Aufnahme zu programmieren, kam das ganze etwa am Samstag als Live Bericht oder kommt da noch was? Wer hat Blitz am Samstag gesehen und kann mir sagen ob da schon was lief.




.....heute! Montag! Grüße von einem Finisher!   

..Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (27. Juni 2005)

votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> .....heute! Montag! Grüße von einem Finisher!
> 
> ..Stefan



Hey super danke! Na da werd ich gleich mal die Aufnahme einstellen, bin mal wieder gespannt was die da für Kommentatoren haben. Wie schon ein paar Beiträge vorher erwähnt würde haben die meisten ja keine Ahnung von sowas.

Ich geh im 2er Team in Duisburg an den Start und freue mich schon riesig! Passt hier vielleicht nicht ganz so hin, aber kennt vielleicht hier auch jemand eine Seite wo es Bilder von den 24h in Müchen gibt.

So und nun wünsch ich allen viel Spass beim Blitz gucken heute Abend.


----------



## bikehumanumest (27. Juni 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> Bayern3 regional
> 
> heute, Sonntag, den 26. Juni, von 22.45 bis 23.00 Uhr
> 
> ...



hat das jemand gesehen ? ich sah nix ! auch nachts bei hessen 3 kam der angekündigte bericht von frammersbach nicht -oder hat jemand doch was gesehen ? oder kommt fdas dann heute ???

joe


----------



## Enrgy (27. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> hat das jemand gesehen ? ich sah nix ! auch nachts bei hessen 3 kam der angekündigte bericht von frammersbach nicht -oder hat jemand doch was gesehen ? oder kommt fdas dann heute ???
> 
> joe




Ich krieg eh kein B3 regional, das kommt evtl. nur in bestimmten Kabelbereichen oder so. 
Da Frammersbach aber auch mir als Nicht-Wettbewerbler was sagt, hab ichs mal gepostet...


----------



## Joscha (27. Juni 2005)

grad lief blitz... und es gab nen kleinen beitrag übers 24std. rennen oder soll ich eher sagen über wiegald boning


----------



## Principia (28. Juni 2005)

lampentipps o.ä. bitte wo anders diskutieren und diesen thread für tv-termine freilassen. danke!


----------



## Knui (28. Juni 2005)

schaut mal unter www.reevolution.tv, des is ein americanischer sender der alle beiträge über rampage usw. ins netz gestellt hat....
mfg kons


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo, 

am Donnerstag dem 30.06.2005 berichtet Pro7 in dem Magazin Galileo über die die Rahmen Produktion bei Cannondale. Weiter Infos gibt es hier . 

In verschiedenen "Tour der France Special" Sendungen berichtet das ZDF über die diversen BDR Radsport Disziplinen. 

Die Termine: 
Voraussichtliche Sendetermine (jeweils im ZDF)
03.07.: BMX-Race mit Markus Huber (15:00 Uhr) 
05.07.: Bahnrad mit Robert Bartko (14:20 Uhr) 
07.07.: Radball mit den Kirchbaum-Brüdern (14:20 Uhr) 
09.07.: Querfeldein mit Hanka Kupfernagel (15:00 Uhr) 
12.07.: MTB Cross Country mit Sabine Spitz (14:20 Uhr)
14.07.: Trial mit Ann-Christin Bettenhausen (ca. 15:00 Uhr) 
16.07.: MTB Orienteering mit Antje Bornhack (ca. 14:00 Uhr) 
19.07.: Einradfahren mit Felix Dietze (12:30 Uhr) 
21.07.: Straßenrennen Frauen mit Trixi Worrack (14:20 Uhr) 
24.07.: Kunstradfahren mit Martin Rominger (15:00 Uhr) 

Weiter Infos gibt es hier .

Viel Spaß. 

Snoopyracer


----------



## bertrueger (30. Juni 2005)

galileo auf pro7!!!


----------



## rkersten (30. Juni 2005)

bertrueger schrieb:
			
		

> galileo auf pro7!!!


Schade verpasst, lohnt sich das aufnehmen? Dann nehm ich die Wdh. morgen um 7:17 - 17:53 auf


----------



## dioXxide (30. Juni 2005)

Das war nur was über Cannondale, wie die ihre Rahmen zusammen nageln, mehr nicht. Da haste nix verpasst...


----------



## Big_boned (30. Juni 2005)

Heute, 23.10 Uhr auf BR: Archimedes, u. a. mit dem Thema: "Radfahren wie auf Watte"
Genaueres unter http://www.br-online.de/news/bayerntext/live-daten/404_01.html


----------



## joehomm (1. Juli 2005)

... und? 
Hat den Cannondale Bericht jemand aufgenommen und kann das video irgendwo hochladen?
Zur Not mir per Email schicken, ich habe genug Space.....

Viele Grüße
Joachim


----------



## trekkinger (1. Juli 2005)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es schon gepostet wurde.

Aber morgen geht die Tour de France los!!!
Und bei anschliessenden Touren wird man wieder eine ganze menge mehr Radfahrer sehen...


----------



## Alpha_1 (1. Juli 2005)

hüpft wieder wer drüber? ......sonst isses ja lahm


----------



## FRy (2. Juli 2005)

gelöscht


----------



## Principia (2. Juli 2005)

FRy schrieb:
			
		

> @ joehomm
> 
> ich hab die Reportage von Galileo aufgenommen. Ist nur leider noch ein wenig groß (176 MB)



*
bitte lesen! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRy (2. Juli 2005)

oh Entschuldigung, dass wusst ich nicht.
aber danke das du mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hast


----------



## Renato (4. Juli 2005)

Downhill im Radio


Heute Abend um 23.00 Uhr gibt es auf 1life eine Reportage vom DH-WC in Willingen .
Die Reporter haben Stefan Kudella am Renn-Wochenende begleitet und es gibt orginale Anfeuerungsrufe von seiner Freundin .
Na dann mal an die Emfangsgeräte .


----------



## rkersten (4. Juli 2005)

renato schrieb:
			
		

> Downhill im Radio
> 
> 
> Heute Abend um 23.00 Uhr gibt es auf 1life eine Reportage vom DH-WC in Willingen .
> ...



Die Frequenz des Senders wär sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Salvus (4. Juli 2005)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frequenz des Senders wär sehr hilfreich!



106,7


----------



## Joscha (4. Juli 2005)

für alle die "Höllentour" letztens bei arte verpasst haben gibts ne gute nachricht. 
morgen (dienstag, 05.07.05) kommt das ganze nochmal im ersten um 23 uhr


----------



## mightyEx (4. Juli 2005)

Joscha schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die "Höllentour" letztens bei arte verpasst haben gibts ne gute nachricht.
> morgen (dienstag, 05.07.05) kommt das ganze nochmal im ersten um 23 uhr



Bin mal gespannt, ob das dann über DVB-T in "richtigem" 16:9 läuft oder nur 4:3 Letterbox. Bei ARTE war das jedenfalls so. Aber egal, hab eh die Original-DVD  .

Den Themenabend hab ich zum Anlaß genommen und daraus 2 DVD's mit selbst erstellter Menüsteuerung gebastelt  .


----------



## Hans-Joachim (5. Juli 2005)

Wer Lust hat, sollte einschalten.

Es geht aber um Rennräder   

Gruß Hans


----------



## Günni-Poo (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo und Moin Moin,
sofern noch keiner darauf hingewiesen hat:
Heute Abend den 5.7.05 läuft um 23.00 Uhr
"Höllentour" im Ersten.
Falls schon bekannt, Sorry!


----------



## MichiV (5. Juli 2005)

Hi, füher habe ich immer XC und DH Rennen auf Eurosport gesehen, haben die teilweise sogar live übertragen. In letzter Zeit habe ich aber keine MTB-Rennen im Fernsehen mehr gesehen. TV-Zeitschriften kaufe ich nicht. Verpasse ich die Rennen einfach nur oder wird sowas nicht mehr übertragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (5. Juli 2005)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und Moin Moin,
> sofern noch keiner darauf hingewiesen hat:
> Heute Abend den 5.7.05 läuft um 23.00 Uhr
> "Höllentour" im Ersten.
> Falls schon bekannt, Sorry!




ja ne...^^ demnächst einfach mal die posts vor deinen lesen 

oder wie war das doch gleich 3fach hält besser?


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juli 2005)

nabend,
im digitalen Kabel-TV,genauer gesagt bei Extreme Sports  kommen regelmäßig "Ride Guide Mountainbike Show" und "Stippvisite TV aka Drop In TV".
Nur falls es jemanden interessiert,vielleicht hats ja auch schonmal jemand erwähnt


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2005)

MichiV schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, füher habe ich immer XC und DH Rennen auf Eurosport gesehen, haben die teilweise sogar live übertragen. In letzter Zeit habe ich aber keine MTB-Rennen im Fernsehen mehr gesehen. TV-Zeitschriften kaufe ich nicht. Verpasse ich die Rennen einfach nur oder wird sowas nicht mehr übertragen?




eurosport bringt da schon länger nix mehr. war ja zu benis güldenen zeiten, als das noch kam...


----------



## MichiV (7. Juli 2005)

Enrgy schrieb:
			
		

> eurosport bringt da schon länger nix mehr. war ja zu benis güldenen zeiten, als das noch kam...


 Schade! Aber wie kann das sein, dass kein MTB mehr gezeigt wird, stattdessen Dartwerfen und soga Skart- un Pokerturniere


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juli 2005)

MichiV schrieb:
			
		

> Schade! Aber wie kann das sein, dass kein MTB mehr gezeigt wird, stattdessen Dartwerfen und soga Skat- und Pokerturniere



Jaja, die Säufer-Sportarten...Ich roll mich immer weg, wenn ich die brit. Dartwerfer sehe, so richtige Schnapsnasen


----------



## rkersten (8. Juli 2005)

Was mich auch immer ankotzt ... was muss man Frühs aus DSF Teleshoping brinden??? Und diese Sexy Soprt Clips könnte man sich eigenlich auch kniffen. Es gibts so viel Freiraum wo man eben auch mal andere Sportarten außer Fußball, Tennis und die ganz interessanten Sachen wie Golf und Reiten bringen könnte. Und auf Eurosport war früher auch mal mehr los ... z.B. kamen da ab und zu auch mal Ausschnitte von UCI Läufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. Juli 2005)

Gerade jemand den Bericht über Litespeed bei "Wunderwelt Wissen" auf Pro 7 gesehen? 
Musste mir ein manchen Stellen das lachen verkneifen.


----------



## Caliban (17. Juli 2005)

Joa.. war teilweise schon sehr dämlich...

"ein normaler Rahmen wiegt ca. 3-4 kg" .... muahaha


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. Juli 2005)

Caliban schrieb:
			
		

> "ein normaler Rahmen wiegt ca. 3-4 kg" .... muahaha



...und ich dachte ich hab alleine gelacht!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juli 2005)

lol ich hab es zwar nicht gesehen, aber ich kenne die Sendung und nach euren Erzählungen kann ich mir vorstellen was die da wieder für einen Käse fabriziert haben. Wuhahaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FoX_sb (3. August 2005)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> nabend,
> im digitalen Kabel-TV,genauer gesagt bei Extreme Sports  kommen regelmäßig "Ride Guide Mountainbike Show" und "Stippvisite TV aka Drop In TV".
> Nur falls es jemanden interessiert,vielleicht hats ja auch schonmal jemand erwähnt



Ist im Kabel aber pay-Tv! Bei Kabel Deutschland ist Extreme Sports Channel im "home"-Paket enthalten, welches man mit einem Digitalreciever (DVB-C)empfangen kann und kostet 9 . Der Vorteil dabei ist, dass manche Sendungen in's Deutsche übersetzt sind und pay-tv werbefrei ist.
Auf Astra 2 (28.2° ost) ist der Sender unverschlüsselt zu empfangen. Er wird im Bouquet von BskyB (11680 Mhz, vert., SR 27500, 2/3) ausgestrahlt, enthält allerdings im Gegensatz zur KDG-Version Werbung und ist nicht synchronisiert. Der Programminhalt ist aber der gleiche und die engl. Commercials sind witziger als unsere. Wer also digitalen Sat-Empfang hat und die Möglichkeit hat einen 2. Spiegel zu montieren (od. eine vorhandene Astra 19.2°-Anlage auf multifeed-Empfang umzurüsten), sollte mal drüber nachdenken. Mich hat der Spaß 40 gekostet, ich hab ca. 10 neue (engl.) Sender und kann es nur empfehlen. Daher hier eine Anforderungsliste für eine simple 1-Teilnehmer-Anlage:
 Ihr Braucht dazu einen Sat-spiegel (mind. 60cm, ab 12), ein LNB (ab 10), und euren digital-Reciever (hatte ich schon, ihr bekommt einen einigermaßen guten ab ca. 70). Um das Ganze mit einer vorhandenen Astra 19.2°-Anlage (am weitesten verbreiteter Satellit, zum Empfang der deutschen Programme) zu verbinden braucht man noch einen disecq-Schalter (ca 20).


----------



## alterknochen (4. August 2005)

moin
wenn die info von der HP stimmt, kommt morgen auf pro7 (19.25 galileo) ein bericht über die rohloff speedhub.
den kommentar über diese "wissenssendung" erspare ich mir.....


----------



## Ronaan (4. August 2005)

hast du mal nen link? krieg bei pro7 in der wochenvorschau nur sicherheitsschuhe (sicher auch interessant, aber...)


----------



## alterknochen (4. August 2005)

sorry...stand auf der rohloff-homepage!!!
ride on


----------



## ashtray (5. August 2005)

Gerade läuft auf WDR ne Reportage über n paar Trialfahrer.


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. August 2005)

Joa , kommt nen Bericht drüber Pro 7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeteam (5. August 2005)

Das gleiche wollte ich auch grad schreiben


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. August 2005)

pusch ... Also wie viele Gänge hat nen MTB         

mehr als 10 oder weniger als 2     

Kumpel von mir hat SSP , ich hab 2 mit 9 Gängen und eins mit 27 ...und nu


----------



## hannes<< (5. August 2005)

so eine verdammte kagge und ich hab kein fernseher .... 

         

und vater war heut ne sat schüssel kaufen (ironie)


cheers und berichtet was drin vorkam


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. August 2005)

Sauber , kurz , prägnant und kein Müll dazwischen ... klar Cheffe hats ja selber vorgestellt , aber Anschaulich erklärt , auch die Vorteile ...


Nur was das DIng Kostet nich


----------



## Cubeteam (5. August 2005)

War ja sehr informativ, *gähn*
Über die Probleme mit den Schaltzügen haben sie nichts gesagt...


----------



## Cubeteam (5. August 2005)

Das ding kostet um die 700â¬


----------



## Baxx (5. August 2005)

Cubeteam schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Probleme mit den Schaltzügen haben sie nichts gesagt...



Mich hätten Infos über die leichtere 2006er Version mehr interessiert.


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. August 2005)

Cubeteam schrieb:
			
		

> Das ding kostet um die 700â¬



Was du nich sagst   , *ICH* weiss das   

Naja das Schaltzugproblem kÃ¶nnte man noch unter Schmutz Fangen abhaken ... auch das das Getriebe nich abreiÃen kann im Gegensatz zu ner Schaltung fehlte ... aber das zu erklÃ¤ren warum hÃ¤tte wohl auch entweder die Sendung gesprengt oder wÃ¤re nur OberflÃ¤chlich angerissen worden ... 

Fand ihn auf jeden Fall nich schlecht (Obwohl ich ja schon Ã¼ber die Rohloff bescheid wusste) , aber fÃ¼r "nichtinsider" gut erklÃ¤rt und kein unnÃ¼tzes GewÃ¤sch dazwischen ...


----------



## customracer (5. August 2005)

ist ein Singlespeeder kein MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (5. August 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein Singlespeeder kein MTB



 

Hab ich mich auch gefragt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen das es keins ist da Antwort A richtig war.  









Ok, wer ruft an und klärt die über ihren Irrtum auf??

J:H


----------



## hannes<< (5. August 2005)

customracer schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein Singlespeeder kein MTB




tja das fragen sich anscheinend schon mehrer leute   /beschweren wengen gewinnspiel 

die hätten wenigstens sagen sollen wie  viel gänge hat ein baumarkt mtb


----------



## trauntaler (5. August 2005)

Aaargh, ich habs seit 3 Wochen im Terminkalender stehen und dann versäume ichs weil ich Homepage aktualisiert habe. grrrrrrrr

MfG Stefan


----------



## lugggas (5. August 2005)

ich habs au gesehen... die hätten doch bitte den Preis erwähnen sollen 

Außerdem check ich das Prinzip net so ganz   



Lucas


----------



## customracer (5. August 2005)

lugggas schrieb:
			
		

> ich habs au gesehen... die hätten doch bitte den Preis erwähnen sollen
> 
> Außerdem check ich das Prinzip net so ganz
> 
> ...


 Id-Worxx, mit Rohloffnabe soll ca.3000 EU Wert sein!


----------



## faketreee (5. August 2005)

"Schaltung der Zukunft"? 

Ich werde auch in Zukunft keine 700Euro für die Schaltung übrig haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoolstheBear (5. August 2005)

Ich hab ja immer noch die Hoffnung das sich das Schaltprinzip durchsetzen wird , und damit dann der Preis für son DIngends auf das Niveau einer Nexus sinken wird ... die Menge machts dann hoffentlich , wobei Herr Rohloff nich so Schaut als wollte er sein Produkt dem Massenmarkt zugänglich machen ...


----------



## faketreee (5. August 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> wobei Herr Rohloff nich so Schaut als wollte er sein Produkt dem Massenmarkt zugänglich machen ...



Würde ich verstehen...


----------



## trauntaler (5. August 2005)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> ... die Menge machts dann hoffentlich ...



Machts glaub ich nicht, bald sind 50000 Stück raus und billiger wurde noch nix.

(Angaben ausm Forum aber über 40k sinds schon)

MfG Stefan


----------



## dirtmag (5. August 2005)

Sagten die bei Pro7 nicht was von einer ganz neuen Schaltung? Wie lange gibts die Rohloff jetzt schon?   
Ganz interessanter Beitrag, man muss halt bedenken das wir nicht die Zielgruppe dieser Sendung waren *g* Leider wie nahezu alle Galileo Beiträge nicht ein bischen Kritik oder zumindest eine Nennung von Nachteilen...


----------



## trauntaler (5. August 2005)

Ja, kann ich bestätigen da die bei mir auch schn in der Firma waren. Da wird alles ein bisschen spannender-spektakulärer-neuer gemacht als es ist.

MfG Stefan


----------



## Andy988 (7. August 2005)

Heute abend ... RTL wieder bei Notruf. Sah aus wien Dirtler der sich latzt bei einem Sprung


----------



## punkt (7. August 2005)

war angeblich n dirtflamer


----------



## Andy988 (7. August 2005)

erzählt mal bitte jemand bisschen, habs nicht gesehen


----------



## donossi (8. August 2005)

Hi na 

Bei Notruf der Typ wollten auf nem Dirt Gelände nen ziemlich langen Table springen und ist dann mit dem Vorderrad auf der oberen Kante aufgekommen und ist dann die Schräge runtergefallen. Und auf m Kopp aufgekommen. Dannach haben die die Sannies und so Interviewt und dann haben die noch mal gezeigt wie die wieder rumspringen, nachdem die Wunden verheilt waren....und haben noch gesagt das bis heute da nix mehr passiert ist.

Glaube das war mitte der 90 ziger als das passiert ist.


Gruss

DonOssi


----------



## hayes12 (14. August 2005)

Heute Abend zeigte das Schweizer Fernsehen einen kurzen Bericht über die Eiger Bike Challenge und anschliessend noch über Christoph Sausers Bike.  

Die Berichte sind ca 5 min lang und durchaus sehenswert.

Unter http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpano_sendung.php kann man sich die beiden Teile ansehen.

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priester (15. August 2005)

Saugeil!


----------



## Priester (15. August 2005)

Christoph Sausers Cannondale im Schweizer TV ... (kann man sich als Stream legal anschauen): http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180516

Wirklich geil!


----------



## Priester (15. August 2005)

...und noch ein paar Streams vom Schweizer Fernsehen:

http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpano_sendung.php?docid=20050522
http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpano_sendung.php?docid=20050717
http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpano_sendung.php?docid=20050626
http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpano_sendung.php?docid=20050529
http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpano_sendung.php?docid=20050522 
http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpano_sendung.php?docid=20050403
http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/index.php?catid=sportrad


----------



## Christer (16. August 2005)

Hallo, 

wie kann ich die Streams lokal speichern?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## alex-racer (16. August 2005)

Hi

einfach mit rechter maustaste draufklicken und, ziel speichern unter, das wars schon.


gruß alex


----------



## Christer (16. August 2005)

Hallo,



			
				alex-racer schrieb:
			
		

> einfach mit rechter maustaste draufklicken und, ziel speichern unter, das wars schon.



Funktioniert leider nicht. Liegt das vielleicht an meiner RealPlayer Version?

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## mightyEx (16. August 2005)

Du brauchst sowas wie StreamboxVCR o.ä.


----------



## phiro (17. August 2005)

geile Berichte, hat mir vorallem auch gefallen, weil ich die EBC selber schonmal gefahren bin, toll die Strecke nochmal im Fernsehen zu sehen   

die Schweizer sind halt auf Zack, schade das es sowas in Deutschland nicht gibt


----------



## Silent (17. August 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> schade das es sowas in Deutschland nicht gibt


Dafür hat bike2b ein nettes Video von Wetter.
Wir sind nicht drauf 
http://www.bike2b.de/423-Specials_Eventspecials2005_Bundesliga_Wetter-,e_54040,r_5613.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (19. August 2005)

cooles Video. 
Da bist Du gut durchgekommen ? Respekt    und Glückwunsch


----------



## baloo (22. August 2005)

Heute gibts auf U1 TV (Schweizer Sender) www.u1tv.ch einen Bericht über die Transalp Challenge 2005! Hab ihn mir gestern Abend angeschaut, denke mal das ist der gleiche Beitrag wie auf der ab September erhältlichen DVD!!! Zumal ist die Aufmachung gleich wie die Reportagen aus den vergangenen Jahren.

Baloo


----------



## karstb (22. August 2005)

> ...und noch ein paar Streams vom Schweizer Fernsehen:
> 
> http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpan...?docid=20050522
> http://www2.sfdrs.ch/sport/sportpan...?docid=20050717
> ...


Wie kann ich mir diese Streams angucken? Ich habe Realplayer installiert, der auch gestartet wird beim Klick auf das Video, aber dann passiert nicts weiter, außer dass es "Netzwerkprobleme" gibt. Ich habe die Firewall usw. deaktiviert, aber das hilft nicht.

Einen Tipp habe ich auch noch, falls ihr keinen Videorecorder oder TV Karte habt: www.onlinetvrecorder.com
Kostenlos Videos aufnehmen. Angeblich soll man da demnächst auch dritte Programme empfagen können.


----------



## s.d (23. August 2005)

super thread aber ich finde das viel zu wenig über mtbs im tv kommt


----------



## _Ghost_Rider_ (23. August 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> super thread aber ich finde das viel zu wenig über mtbs im tv kommt


... und wenn, dann ist es total lieblos dahingeklatscht. Ich habe bei der Übertragung aus Athen letztes Jahr irgendwann entnervt den Ton ausmachen müssen.


----------



## gamble (23. August 2005)

gestern abedn kam auf rtl 2 in den nachrichten ein kurzer bericht über ein Dh Rennen in Mexico...

war nen Stadtrennen über Treppen/Gassen und Wohnzimmer  


hat sehr interessant ausgesehen wie omi im liegestuhl am häkeln ist und gott weiss wer knallt im größten ritzel über den flokati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (23. August 2005)

gamble schrieb:
			
		

> gestern abedn kam auf rtl 2 in den nachrichten ein kurzer bericht über ein Dh Rennen in Mexico...
> 
> war nen Stadtrennen über Treppen/Gassen und Wohnzimmer
> 
> ...



Ja, denke aber mal das war nur zum Lücken füllen. Da war in der letzten BIKE (oder MountainBike) schon ein Bericht drüber drin! 
Allerdings kam der auch auf Pro7.....

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## murd0c (23. August 2005)

kennt schon jemand das vid von frischis seite ??
ich finds gut

2004 wm lugano

http://www.frischi.ch/videos.htm


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. September 2005)

wie siehts aus :  kommt von der deutschen meisterschaft marathon in münsingen was ??? im regionalen ?

joe


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2005)

Hallo Zusammen.

Heute 22:45 und morgen 18:30 auf BR ein Bericht zum Red Bull Districkt Ride.   

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Bonzai1982 (28. September 2005)

Hi

ich hab mal auf der Site vom Stoke Magazin geblättert und 2 Termine für ein "Special MTB Round UP" gefunden.

Mittwoch 23.11.2005 17:15 Uhr - 17:45 Uhr
Freitag 25.11.2005 13:30 Uhr - 14:00 Uhr

Könnte da evtl was über den District Ride in Nürnberg kommen? Wäre klasse wenn da jemand mehr wüsste...

Greetz


----------



## faketreee (1. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt gerade auf N24 noch bis 14.22


----------



## Tüte (3. Oktober 2005)

auf n-tv im Magazin "Fresh" läuft z. Zt. ein 10minütiger Bericht über den Vulkanbike extreme (war Anfang September). Sende-Termine:

Di.  04.10.05 02:10:00 
Do. 06.10.05 23:30:00

Außerdem ist noch 'n Bericht über den diesjährigen Ötztal-Marathon (Straße) zu sehen.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. Oktober 2005)

Auf DSF kommt am Dienstag,
11.10 um 17:00 Uhr
im Stoke Magazin ein Bericht
über den Red Bull District Ride.

Greetz


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab noch was weiter unten entdeckt ->

Street 
King of Bike Park 
Es ging wieder Downhill beim grandiosen King of Bikepark in Todtnau. Auf der wohl flüssigsten und schnellsten Downhill-Strecke Deutschlands, dem "Hasenhorn", erreichten die Fahrer schon mal über 60km/h. 300 Fahrer stellten sich dem 2,7 km langen Downhill-Klassiker. Da ist Power gefragt. 


Also gleich zwei Bike Themen morgen!


----------



## sb- (14. November 2005)

Nicht MTB, aber immerhin Radsport, also mal den Thread wieder rauskramen in der Hoffnung, dass er bald mal wieder mit MTB-Leben gefüllt werden kann  . 

Am Dienstag Abend von 23:15 bis 0:15 eine Live-Übertragung im BR vom Finale des Münchner 6-Tage-Rennens. 

http://www.sechstagerennen.info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (19. November 2005)

Dank an Jendo der den Link ausgegraben hat ...  :

am Mittwoch den 23.11. um 17:30 Uhr und

am Freitag den 25.11. um 13:30 Uhr

kommt auf DSF eine Zusammenfassung der Saison-Höhepunkte vom Red Bull District Ride in Nürnberg, vom Slopestyle in Saalbach und vom UCI Mountainbike World Cup in Österreich im allseits beliebten Stoke Magazin.

LINK!!! 

Greetz

Alex


----------



## sb- (6. Dezember 2005)

Proudly presented by lelebebbel 


> SWR BW Di - 06.12.2005
> 22:30  Schlaglicht
> Tortour de Berlin - Fahrradkuriere hart am Limit
> Ende: 23:00
> ...


----------



## lelebebbel (6. Dezember 2005)

ups, den Thread hatte ich vergessen. Na dann kann meiner natürlich weg


----------



## Fosse (7. Dezember 2005)

Heute, 07.12.05 21.30 Uhr auf DSF
Das legendäre Rennen Motocrosser gegen Freerider.
Hoffe auch das das Programm beinhaltet, was die TV-Zeitung verspricht.


----------



## KäptnFR (7. Dezember 2005)

Fosse schrieb:
			
		

> Heute, 07.12.05 21.30 Uhr auf DSF
> Das legendäre Rennen Motocrosser gegen Freerider.
> Hoffe auch das das Programm beinhaltet, was die TV-Zeitung verspricht.


Ist wohl eine neuauflage des vor ein paar jahren in afritz (aut) ausgetragenen vergleichs zwischen Matthias Haas und nem Motocrosser dessen name mir entfallen ist... damals gings wegen einiger fieser tretpassagen deutlich zugunsten des crossers aus.

DSF Text:

"Titel:  Motobike- Das Polo Motorrad Magazin  

Sendetag:  07.12.2005  
Sendezeit:  21:45 - 22:15  

Die Themen sind heute: -Mountainbike gegen Bike Trialstar Christian Pfeiffer und Mountainbike-Profi Jan Stötzer treten an zu einem ungewöhnlichen Duell: wer hat die Nase vorn beim Downhill? Pfiff auf seiner Gasgas oder Jan mit dem Mountainbike? Austragungsort ist die Freeride-Piste in Saalbach Hinterglemm. Motobike berichtet von einem ungewöhnlich spannenden Wettkampf..."

Bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (17. Dezember 2005)

Auf BBC World läuft dieses Wochenende ein kleines Feature in der Sendung Top Gear, das sehr interessant ist. Ich hab es gerade gesehen:
Gee Atherton gegen einen Renault Clio durch die Straßen von Lissabon, zwar nur kurz, aber sehr geil gemacht. Kommt so ziemlich in der Mitte der Sendung.
Ratet mal, wer gewinnt   .

Top Gear @ BBC World


----------



## StillPad (17. Dezember 2005)

KäptnDH schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wohl eine neuauflage des vor ein paar jahren in afritz (aut) ausgetragenen vergleichs zwischen Matthias Haas und nem Motocrosser dessen name mir entfallen ist... damals gings wegen einiger fieser tretpassagen deutlich zugunsten des crossers aus.
> 
> DSF Text:
> 
> ...



Hast du die Sendung gesehn?
Ich glaube das Ding lief schon unzählige male im Fensehn, wenn der Bike Fahrer zum Schluß auf den Boden liegt. Dann war es das Video


----------



## bad1080 (23. Dezember 2005)

gibts denn irgendwo im fernsehen (das in D zu empfangen ist) den downhill worldcup zu sehen? oder per stream im internet?

habe jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, wenn es also schonmal gefragt wurde, bitte ich das zu berücksichtigen!


----------



## Jan Itor (23. Dezember 2005)

Auf Eurosport gibts ab heute ein mal pro Monat ein neues Outdoor Magazin. Der Trailer zeigt auch MTB Action, könnte also ganz interessant sein. Um 23.30 geht´s los.

ESCAPE - Das Outdoor-Magazin
"The Oxbow Quest in Lima und Chicama (PER) / Raid: La Boliviana 2005 in den bolivianischen Anden"

ESCAPE - Das Eurosport Outdoor-Magazin tritt 2005 die Nachfolge des früheren Magazins AdNatura an. Ob im Gebirge, auf dem Meer oder in der Wüste - ESCAPE begleitet die Sportler und Abenteurer auf ihren Unternehmungen und zeigt atemberaubende und einzigartige Bilder aus allen Ecken der Welt. Das Magazin besteht im wesentlichen aus drei Schwerpunkten: Zum einen sind spektakuläre Abenteuer- und Outdoor-Wettbewerbe wie zum Beispiel der Desert Cup, Adventure Provider, Raid Sahara Passion, Vittel Amazone, Raid des Andes, The Outdoor Quest oder der Raid Ukatak zu sehen. Passend dazu stellt ESCAPE einige der beeindruckendsten und schönsten Landschaften der Erde vor. Zum anderen sind aber auch Porträts einzelner Sportlerinnen und Sportler fester Bestandteil des Magazins. Ausgestrahlt wird das Format einmal im Monat immer an einem Freitag Abend - Sport in der Natur, außerhalb aller Stadien und Hallen, das ist das neue Eurosport Outdoor-Magazin ESCAPE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Januar 2006)

DSF - STOKE geht mal wieder steil ....

am Dienstag den 10.1. um 17:00Uhr,
Mittwoch den 13.1. um 13:30Uhr
und am Montag den 16.1. um 23:15Uhr

wird noch einmal der Bericht zum Red Bull District Ride 2005 in Nürnberg gezeigt...
Also für Jeden der die "Erstausstrahlung" verpasst hat und/oder diesmal dieses Meisterwerk des deutschen "Trend-Sport-Szenejournalismus" aufnehmen und online stellen möchte  DIE Gelegenheit

http://stoke.sport1.de/coremedia/generator/www.sport1.de/Sportarten/stoke.de/StokeTV/Main.html

Alex


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (6. Januar 2006)

Im ZDFinfokanal läuft die Sendung " nah & fern" !!
 Mit dem Beitrag Transalp. Hat aber mit dem Event nix zu tun. Ist ein Bericht     
 über eine begleitende Tour von Scharnitz nach Cortina d´Ampezzo.

 Anfangszeiten sind 

heute um       13.45    nah & fern
 Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen 
 Magazin, 2005  



  07.01.2006 um               03.45    nah & fern
 Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen 
 Magazin, 2005    



 8.01.2006 um   07.45    nah & fern
 Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen 
 Magazin, 2005    

 Wird auch öfters wiederholt.
 Die Anfangszeiten kann man nachlesen http://www.ZDF.de und mal weitersuchen 
 nach dem Infokanal und die Anfangszeiten .


----------



## stileto (6. Januar 2006)

Ich finde es giebt viel zu selten was im Fernsehen


----------



## mightyEx (6. Januar 2006)

Termine für die Doku "Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale":

So, 08.01.06, 17:05 - 17:45 Uhr N24
So, 08.01.06, 17:45 - 18:00 Uhr N24
Mo, 09.01.06, 01:50 - 02:20 Uhr N24
Mo, 09.01.06, 02:20 - 02:30 Uhr N24
Mo, 09.01.06, 04:25 - 04:55 Uhr N24
Mo, 09.01.06, 04:55 - 05:05 Uhr N24

Inhalt:

Das Fortbewegungsmittel schlechthin ist das Fahrrad - über eine Milliarde Menschen besitzen einen 'Drahtesel'! Diese Dokumentation gibt einen geschichtlichen Überblick über die Entwicklung von Fahrrädern und zeigt die neuesten Entwicklungen, die die Räder noch schneller und stabiler machen sollen. In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat sich neben dem traditionellen Rennrad das Mountain-Bike durchgesetzt, und jetzt ist auch unwegsames Gelände vor den Radlern nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Baschdl (7. Januar 2006)

Sind die beiden Blöcke am Montag die Wiederholung vom Sonntag oder ist das eine Serie?
Gruß Baschdl


----------



## chris29 (7. Januar 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Termine für die Doku "Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale":
> 
> So, 08.01.06, 17:05 - 17:45 Uhr N24
> So, 08.01.06, 17:45 - 18:00 Uhr N24
> ...


Bei den Sende zeiten sieht man mal wieder wie Medienwirksam das Radeln ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (7. Januar 2006)

Baschdl schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die beiden Blöcke am Montag die Wiederholung vom Sonntag oder ist das eine Serie?
> Gruß Baschdl



2 Blöcke sind jeweils eine komplette Doku (es gibt auch nur eine). Die 2x2 Blöcke am Montag wären quasi 2 Wiederholungen, wenn Du so willst. D.h., die Doku wird insgesamt 3 mal an den o.g. Terminen ausgestrahlt. Habe die Doku bereits von nem früheren Ausstrahlungstermin archiviert. Die Netto-Länge ist knapp 50 Minuten (also 49 Min. u. paar Sek.). Zwischen den beiden Sende-Blöcken gibt's meistens einen kurzen Nachrichten- u. Werbeblock.


----------



## Baschdl (9. Januar 2006)

Oh man, ich habe ja gar kein N24! 
Und ich hätte den Bericht so gerne gesehen!


----------



## gnss (9. Januar 2006)

Der komtm ein paar mal im Jahr.


----------



## gnss (9. Januar 2006)

Mo. 09. Januar 19:00 Galileo Pro 7 "Galileo Experiment": Ski, Snowboard, Rodel oder Mountainbike- Wer ist der schnellste?" 


Sa. 14. Januar 09.45 DSF oder Di. 24. Januar 13:30
Motobike
Folge 140, "Mountainbike gegen Bike"
Trialstar Christian Pfeiffer und Mountainbike-Profi Jan Stötzer treten an zu einem ungewöhnlichen Duell: wer hat die Nase vorn beim Downhill? Pfiff auf seiner Gasgas oder Jan mit dem Mountainbike? Austragungsort ist die Freeride-Piste in Saalbach Hinterglemm. Motobike berichtet von einem ungewöhnlich spannenden Wettkampf.


----------



## dixirider (9. Januar 2006)

guckT gleich gallileo auf prosieben da ist nen rennen biker gegen bob auf schnee!!!!!!CA. 19.15 
MFG .DIXI


----------



## Kayn (9. Januar 2006)

voll die verarschung. die hätten ne andere bahn nehmen sollen ausserdem is so ein vergleich eh total schwachsinnig. ich will mal sehen was der skifahrer aufm schotter macht oder der rodler aufm asphalt


----------



## Sir G (9. Januar 2006)

Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass der Mountainbikder den Snowboarder abzieht...


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Mo. 09. Januar 19:00 Galileo Pro 7 "Galileo Experiment": Ski, Snowboard, Rodel oder Mountainbike- Wer ist der schnellste?" ...



Hab´s gerade gesehen, war net schlecht. Denke nur der MTB´er hätte sich schon etwas mehr ins Zeug legen können, aber Platz ... geht voll in Ordnung!  



			
				gnss schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sa. 14. Januar 09.45 oder Di. 24. Januar 13:30
> Motobike
> Folge 140, "Mountainbike gegen Bike"
> Trialstar Christian Pfeiffer und Mountainbike-Profi Jan Stötzer treten an zu einem ungewöhnlichen Duell: wer hat die Nase vorn beim Downhill? Pfiff auf seiner Gasgas oder Jan mit dem Mountainbike? Austragungsort ist die Freeride-Piste in Saalbach Hinterglemm. Motobike berichtet von einem ungewöhnlich spannenden Wettkampf.



Auch Wiederholung. Echt toll gemacht, nur ist so ein Vergleich immer stark Pistenabhänig. Aber zu empfehlen, war net auzusehen!  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## punkt (9. Januar 2006)

die piste war doch iregndwie auf den skifahrer zugeschnitten finde ich


----------



## karstb (9. Januar 2006)

> Sa. 14. Januar 09.45 oder Di. 24. Januar 13:30
> Motobike
> Folge 140, "Mountainbike gegen Bike"
> Trialstar Christian Pfeiffer und Mountainbike-Profi Jan Stötzer treten an zu einem ungewöhnlichen Duell: wer hat die Nase vorn beim Downhill? Pfiff auf seiner Gasgas oder Jan mit dem Mountainbike? Austragungsort ist die Freeride-Piste in Saalbach Hinterglemm. Motobike berichtet von einem ungewöhnlich spannenden Wettkampf.


Hört sich interessant an.
Wie heißt der Sender?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2006)

Da es sich um Motobike handelt würde ich mal schwer aufs DSF spekulieren....


----------



## mightyEx (9. Januar 2006)

Baschdl schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man, ich habe ja gar kein N24!
> Und ich hätte den Bericht so gerne gesehen!



Wie schon erwähnt - die Doku wird in regelmäßigen Abständen wiederholt. Frage doch mal nen Freund oder Nachbarn (im Zweifel jemand der Kabel- oder Sat-TV hat, in DVB-T-Ausbaugebieten wird meistens auch N24 gesendet), ob er es Dir nicht beim nächsten Mal aufnehmen kann.


----------



## gnss (9. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Da es sich um Motobike handelt würde ich mal schwer aufs DSF spekulieren....




oops


----------



## ovinas (9. Januar 2006)

Für die N24 Dokumentation einfach mal Emule anwerfen und nach Faszination Fahrrad suchen. Die ZDF Doku-Kanal Sendung über eine Transalp findet man nach wie vor mit: nah & fern


----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2006)

Heute kam im Galileo Experiment ein Mtb gegen Skifahrer, Snowboarder und n Schlittenfahrer an. Alle waren mehr oder weniger Pros, aber der Mtber hat mich echt enttäuscht, ok, er wurde 2ter, aber wie der gefahren ist, omg...

Es war eine Strecke von 400m und knapp 100Hm, mit steilen Kurven und Sprüngen.

Hat das jemand gesehen? Was sagt ihr dazu!? 

Gruss, killuah1


----------



## Levty (9. Januar 2006)

Der Mtber konnte einfach net fahren, was ging da ab? Den 2ten Sprung hat der garnet genomen glaub ich, oder so was, und dann ist er noch voll lahm gestartet. Nja...


----------



## Kayn (9. Januar 2006)

so wie er in den kurven gerutscht ist, der hat ja mit dem fuss in jeder kurve gebremst


----------



## karstb (9. Januar 2006)

> Da es sich um Motobike handelt würde ich mal schwer aufs DSF spekulieren....


danke für den insidertip.


----------



## JoolstheBear (9. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute kam im Galileo Experiment ein Mtb gegen Skifahrer, Snowboarder und n Schlittenfahrer an. Alle waren mehr oder weniger Pros, aber der Mtber hat mich echt enttäuscht, ok, er wurde 2ter, aber wie der gefahren ist, omg...
> 
> Es war eine Strecke von 400m und knapp 100Hm, mit steilen Kurven und Sprüngen.
> 
> ...



mim HT und swamp Things oder Nobby Nics wäre der Schneller gewesen , die Streke war nem Dual kurs ziemlich ähnlich ... denke da hätte er mim HT mehr chancen gehabt ... aber naja ... der Show effekt ("mit Sommerreifen") ... dann noch mit nem gemini und ner t8 hat er einfach zu viel in die Federung gepumpt und der minion is nich gerade nen Gripwunder auf Schnee ....also denke mal den skifahrer hätte er nich eingeholt , aber der Snowboarder wäre auch beim 2ten mal locker drin gewesen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (9. Januar 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Mo. 09. Januar 19:00 Galileo Pro 7 "Galileo Experiment": Ski, Snowboard, Rodel oder Mountainbike- Wer ist der schnellste?"


Hab auch gesehen, nunja 2. Platz ist ok ... gegen die Ski hatte er wohl kaum ne Chance das war mir von vornerein schon klar, trotzdem wär am start viel mehr drin gewesen ... hoher gang am start hät nicht geschadet - wozu gibts sonst ne schaltung ... aber am besten waren ja mal wieder die kommentare: ohh ein mountainbiker - auf schee und es - was hat der denn da zu suchen ... nee nee das schafft der net. Das Gesicht von dem Opa hätt ich zugern mal gesehen wenn Platz 1 am Ende rausgekommen wäre


----------



## trafko (10. Januar 2006)

weis einer von euch zufällig wo ich dicke freeride videos downloaden kann?


----------



## votecstoepsl (10. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ......Es war eine Strecke von 400m und knapp 100Hm, mit steilen Kurven und Sprüngen.
> 
> Hat das jemand gesehen? Was sagt ihr dazu!?
> 
> Gruss, killuah1






			
				votecstoepsl schrieb:
			
		

> Hab´s gerade gesehen, war net schlecht. Denke nur der MTB´er hätte sich schon etwas mehr ins Zeug legen können, aber Platz ... geht voll in Ordnung!


 
.....


----------



## GT_Frodo (10. Januar 2006)

Wiederholung: Street: Red Bull District Ride DSF Fr. 13.01.06 um 13.30 Uhr

Die historische Altstadt von Nürnberg war Ende September Schauplatz eines einzigartigen Urban Freeride-Events: Dem Red Bull District Ride. Am Start waren 27 Top-Mountainbiker aus aller Welt, die den tausenden von Zuschauern in der Franken-Metropole ein Freedride-Spektakel vom Feinsten präsentierten. Stoke zeigt noch einmal alle Highlights!


----------



## norman68 (4. Februar 2006)

Nabend

am Freitag 10.02.06 kommt auf Discovery Channel in der Doku-Reihe "Leben am Limit" um 20.15 ein Beitrag der über Extrem Mountainbiken geht. Um was es sich da genau dreht kann ich nicht sagen hab es nur in der TV-Zeitung gelesen. 

Ciao Norman


----------



## GT_Frodo (5. Februar 2006)

Discovery ist aber PayTv oder? Dig Sat habe ich auch, aber kein Discovery...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (5. Februar 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:
			
		

> Discovery ist aber PayTv oder? Dig Sat habe ich auch, aber kein Discovery...




Ja ist PayTV.

Ciao Norman


----------



## tkutschk (5. Februar 2006)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend
> 
> am Freitag 10.02.06 kommt auf Discovery Channel in der Doku-Reihe "Leben am Limit" um 20.15 ein Beitrag der über Extrem Mountainbiken geht. Um was es sich da genau dreht kann ich nicht sagen hab es nur in der TV-Zeitung gelesen.
> 
> Ciao Norman



LEBEN AM LIMIT
Extrem Mountainbiken
Der Uphill-Fahrer Nathan Fa'avae und der Downhiller Tony Moore haben sich monatelang auf das unglaubliche Projekt vorbereitet. Mit ihren Moutainbikes starten sie jetzt zu einer 90 Kilometer langen Strecke durch die Anden. Die Route beginnt im Dschungelbergdorf Yalosa und führt in die 5.395 Meter hohe Bergregion. NZ 2002. 51 Min.

Wiederholung Samstag 6:30  

Beschreibung

Thomas


----------



## janos (15. Februar 2006)

schnell

bike vs: motorad


----------



## flying-nik (15. Februar 2006)

oha ma gucken....


----------



## pEju (15. Februar 2006)

ganz was neues  
zum wie vielten mal kommt das jetzt schon..


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Februar 2006)

Schade, Anfang verpasst.
Welche Location war das ?

Danke

bike-it-easy


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. Februar 2006)

Läuft auf DSF wohl in der Endlosschleife!


----------



## D.S. (15. Februar 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Location war das ?


Salbach-Hinterglemm


----------



## janos (15. Februar 2006)

http://www.sport1.de/coremedia/gene...os/Triumph/mb139-triumph_20Daytona_20650.html
dann auf spezial und auf Freerider vs. Motorcrosser
für alle dies verpasst haben

sorry für denn schnellen post aber ich dachte ihr seid alle scharf auf freeride im tv!

mfg janos

ps: wusste gar nicht das das schon mal kam  hab nur mal was drüber gelesen


----------



## biker1967 (15. Februar 2006)

das Ding iss schon einige Wochen alt. Hab ich schon gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2006)

Jetzt habe ich das auch mal gesehen, fand den Bericht aber einfach nur gottverdammt schlecht! Typisch dsf. Und das soll ein Sportsender sein?!?!?!?!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (15. Februar 2006)

Deutsches schlechtes (Sport??) Fernsehen. Mehr als Tit*** und Telefonnumern können die auch nicht mehr senden....


----------



## Mad Maz (16. Februar 2006)

Zwar nicht MTB aber trotzdem interesant:

05.05.06 23uhr wdr

Marcel Wüst bei Zimmer frei

Find ich ne recht cool Sendung. Vorallem wegen dem Alzmann.


----------



## rkersten (16. Februar 2006)

Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar nicht MTB aber trotzdem interesant:
> 
> 05.05.06 23uhr wdr
> 
> ...



Termin ist schon notiert, da ich und meine Mutter aber eh Zimmer frei fFns sind hätt ich es eh nicht verpasst. Noch ein Hinweis .. wers verpassen sollte - auf RBB werden Zimmer frei Folgen wiederholt.


----------



## Christer (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				Mad Maz schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar nicht MTB aber trotzdem interesant:
> 05.05.06 23uhr wdr
> Marcel Wüst bei Zimmer frei
> Find ich ne recht cool Sendung. Vorallem wegen dem Alzmann.



Die Sendung möchte ich auch gerne schauen, allerdings kommst sie am Sonntag dem 05.03.2006 und nicht am 05.05.2006. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Rookie 2005 (21. Februar 2006)

Auf jeden Fall ansehen - "Zimmer frei" ist kult!  
Gästeunabhängig sind Christine & Götz zum schreien. Mit einem WG-Bewerber wie dem Marcel Wüst ist die Sendung natürlich noch interessanter.

Mehr über die Sendung...http://www.wdr.de/tv/zimmer.frei/index.php


----------



## rkersten (21. Februar 2006)

Rookie 2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall ansehen - "Zimmer frei" ist kult!
> Gästeunabhängig sind Christine & Götz zum schreien. Mit einem WG-Bewerber wie dem Marcel Wüst ist die Sendung natürlich noch interessanter.
> 
> Mehr über die Sendung...http://www.wdr.de/tv/zimmer.frei/index.php



Auf jedenfall !!! Besonders die Spielchen zwischendurch sind lustig - auf was für Ideen die da immer kommmen


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. März 2006)

Nicht ganz neu, dennoch sehr interessant


----------



## RonnyS (4. März 2006)

Danke Effendi !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellfish (4. März 2006)

Cool. Danke.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. März 2006)

Gern geschehen...

Jetzt sind MTB dran!


----------



## Datenwurm (4. März 2006)

War auch was über DH, FR dabei? hab jetzt leider nur BMX sehen können


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2006)

Jungs/Mädels, schaltet mal N24 ein....da kommt gerade was über Bikes, Mountainbikes, Konstruktionen und Technik......

Alex


----------



## norman68 (5. März 2006)

Na danke schon mal auf die Uhr geschaut haben bestimmt viele gesehen )

Ciao Norman


----------



## black soul (5. März 2006)

heute  14.10 uhr auf  N24 
faszination fahrrad-die macht der pedale. vieleicht isses was interessantes.
grus BS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2006)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Na danke schon mal auf die Uhr geschaut haben bestimmt viele gesehen )
> 
> Ciao Norman



Was? Ist doch eine moderate Uhrzeit?
Bin da gerade nach Hause gekommen und habe durch Zufall N24 eingeschaltet. Da kam dann halt ein Bericht über Bikes, deren Entwicklung und Variationen....dachte die 10 Leute die noch ON sind interessiert es. Bist du da etwa schon im Bett gelegen????? 

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (5. März 2006)

black soul schrieb:
			
		

> heute  14.10 uhr auf  N24
> faszination fahrrad-die macht der pedale. vieleicht isses was interessantes.
> grus BS


.... und genau der Bericht kam heute morgen .... lohnt sich auf jeden Fall da mal reinzuschaun ... 

[URL="http://www.n24.de/tv/programm/"]http://www.n24.de/tv/programm/[/URL]

Alex


----------



## mightyEx (5. März 2006)

Keine Angst, die Doku "Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale" wird alle paar Wochen erneut ausgestrahlt. Kommt übrigends gleich um 14.04 Uhr (lt. meinem EPG) in N24  .


----------



## pumpitup (5. März 2006)

mightyEx schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, die Doku "Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale" wird alle paar Wochen erneut ausgestrahlt. Kommt übrigends gleich um 14.04 Uhr (lt. meinem EPG) in N24  .



Danke  hab ich gestern nur den anfang gesehen, gleich mal aufnehmen


----------



## Robin16 (5. März 2006)

jetzt regelmässig oder nur gestern?


----------



## Stoken (5. März 2006)

das war halt eine doku die andauernd wiederholt wird 
ich kannte sie schon, hab' sie mir aber trotzdem heute wieder reingezogen. hab ja nix zu tun


----------



## dodo1912 (6. März 2006)

war wohl auch schon was älter...!?


----------



## Bechy (6. März 2006)

Wann kommt sie wiedeR?


----------



## mightyEx (6. März 2006)

Momentan noch keine Sendezeiten verfügbar. Aber merk Dir mal http://www.tvinfo.de/ vor. Einfach mal in der erweiterten Suche "Fahrrad" bei Titel, Untertitel, Originaltitel und Beschreibung machen. Damit bekommst Du (momentan) schon bis 24.04. eine Übersicht. Momentan heißt es aber eher Geduld haben. Bis 24.04. is noch nix in Sicht  . Kleiner Trost - http://www.bike-tv.cc/ kommt jeden Mi. ab 18.00 Uhr zu jedem gewünschten Zeitpunkt - internetweit  .


----------



## CarstenKausB (23. März 2006)

...sonst habe ich nix dazu zu sagen. 

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Raul (23. März 2006)

Hab ich das schon verpasst?

EDIT

ah ich sehs gerade,voll die Schrottkisten...


----------



## trekkinger (23. März 2006)

****, ist wohl regional unterschiedlich - bei uns rheinmaintv


----------



## Tüte (24. März 2006)

Gosecker MTB-Trophy am 2. April im Fernsehen 

Tolle Meldung aus Weißenfels: Am Sonntag, den 02.April kommt das MDR- Fernsehen zur Gosecker MTB-Trophy und wird einen Beitrag von diesem Rennen drehen. 

Dieser Beitrag soll noch am gleichen Tag in der Sendung »Sachsen- Anhalt heute« um 19.00 Uhr zu sehen sein. Infos darüber unter www.sachsen-anhalt-heute.de.


----------



## phiro (24. März 2006)

Tüte schrieb:
			
		

> Gosecker MTB-Trophy am 2. April im Fernsehen



wird man aber wahrscheinlich nur in Sachsen-Anhalt sehen können, leider


----------



## Tüte (25. März 2006)

Ich glaube, zu nachtschlafender Zeit werden alle Regionalsendungen auch überregional ausgestrahlt (Sachsen-Anhalt Heute so zwischen 03:00 und 4:00 Uhr).


----------



## phiro (25. März 2006)

Tüte schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, zu nachtschlafender Zeit werden alle Regionalsendungen auch überregional ausgestrahlt (Sachsen-Anhalt Heute so zwischen 03:00 und 4:00 Uhr).



das wäre natürlich sehr gut, muss man den Recorder halt mal anwerfen  

weil sehen würde ich das schon ganz gerne, obwohl man sicher nicht zuviel erwarten sollte


----------



## baloo (27. März 2006)

Gestern gabs auf SFDRS1 einen Bericht vom Swiss Cup in Volketswil. Für alle die's verpasst hier denLivestream!

http://www.sf.tv/var/videoplayer.php?videourl=http%3A%2F%2Freal.xobix.ch%2Framgen%2Fsfdrs%2Fvod%2Fsport%2F2006%2F03%2Fsport_20060326_185247_mb_swisscup.rm

Viel Spass
Baloo


----------



## Jan Itor (1. April 2006)

Heute um 17.30 auf 3sat:

tips & trends sportiv
"Themen: "Transalp" u.a."


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

Jan Itor schrieb:
			
		

> Heute um 17.30 auf 3sat:
> 
> tips & trends sportiv
> "Themen: "Transalp" u.a."


Ja, mit Ulpbike...heute sind's "nur" 10 Minuten. Am 29.4. gibt's die 30-minütige Version zur gleichen Zeit.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freifahrer (1. April 2006)

sauber! gleich mal reinschaunen!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Freifahrer (1. April 2006)

Naja...8 Minuten sind schon sehr knapp. Aber die Bilder waren recht schön. Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal auf die 30 minütige Version gespannt.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Christer (1. April 2006)

Schaltet mal umgehend ZDF (Wetten, dass?) ein.


----------



## rkersten (1. April 2006)

scheiß reifen der rutscht ja wie sau


----------



## Christer (1. April 2006)

Hat er doch super gemacht.


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltet mal umgehend ZDF (Wetten, dass?) ein.


Hut ab; nicht übel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (1. April 2006)

Jo, das muss man erstmal machen. 

Ich würd keine 3sec auf dem rad bleiben. 

Cu Danni


----------



## rkersten (1. April 2006)

@Snoopyracer ... danke nochmal für die noch rechtzeitige Benachrichtigung! War echt klasse und mit einer an besseren Gummimischung wär es nicht so knapp geworden


----------



## rkersten (1. April 2006)

GTdanni schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, das muss man erstmal machen.
> 
> Ich würd keine 3sec auf dem rad bleiben.
> 
> Cu Danni



Jupp Respekt!!! Und ich war heut schon über meine fast 30 Sekündige Ampelpahse zufieden ... der Opa auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hat nur auf meinen Versagen gewartet, aber ich musste ihn leider enttäuschen  ... ne also 3 Minuten mit Gefälle und der Lenkerhaltung da gibts von mir echt einen


----------



## Zwergpirat (4. April 2006)

servus!
vielleicht empfängt ja der eine oder andere terranova. da kommt gerade was über biken auf einem trail in usa (arizona,utah...so die ecke glaub ich). das wird um 23.13 auch nochmal wiederholt.

Gruß,
Zwergpirat


----------



## Jan Itor (5. April 2006)

Den Transalp Bericht von 3 Sat (8 Minuten) gibts als Livestream auf www.3sat.de unter "Rategeber", dann "tips&trend" und dann dem Link zur aktuellen Sendung.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (5. April 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp Respekt!!! Und ich war heut schon über meine fast 30 Sekündige Ampelpahse zufieden ... der Opa auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite hat nur auf meinen Versagen gewartet, aber ich musste ihn leider enttäuschen  ... ne also 3 Minuten mit Gefälle und der Lenkerhaltung da gibts von mir echt einen



 bei Gefälle und quer gestelltem Lenker geht es einfacher!


----------



## Stoken (5. April 2006)

glaub ich nicht


----------



## Pevloc (5. April 2006)

Doch, ist so. Mit quergestelletem Vorderrad schaff ich mit dem RR jede Ampel!


----------



## Joscha (10. April 2006)

Bike Sport News schrieb:
			
		

> TV-Absage: MTB-Sendung entfällt wegen Platzeck-Rücktritt
> Die für heute, Montag, den 10. April 2006 um 18.15 Uhr im SWR/BW geplante Sendung »Über Stock und Stein im Schwarzwald - Faszination Mountainbike!« entfällt aus aktuellem politischen Anlass (Rücktritt des SPD-Parteichefs Matthias Platzeck). Hanka Kupfernagel und Mike Kluge waren schon fast beim Sender, als sie die Absage erhielten. !




wie siehts aus gibts schon nen naachhole termin? weiß da jemand evtl etwas?


----------



## <MM> (10. April 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Schaltet mal umgehend ZDF (Wetten, dass?) ein.



Die Wette gibt's übrigens auf http://TSD.at.tf als Filmchen zum Downloaden (7 MB, DivX).




(Und auf http://www.Silvertrophy.at gibt's (nur noch heute) einen Gebirgsmarathon um  1,-  .)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baldur (17. April 2006)

Also, am 29.04 kommt auf 3 Sat ein Bericht "MIT DEM MOUNTAINBIKE ÜBER DIE ALPEN".
Fängt um 17.30 an, wird in den Morgenstunden noch wiederholt.

Außerdem am 25.04 bei Planet wissen, kommt im Regionalprogramm


----------



## trekkinger (17. April 2006)

Bereits abgespeichert! 


			
				Jan Itor schrieb:
			
		

> Den Transalp Bericht von 3 Sat (8 Minuten) gibts als Livestream auf www.3sat.de unter "Rategeber", dann "tips&trend" und dann dem Link zur aktuellen Sendung.


----------



## Christer (23. April 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Bereits abgespeichert!



Ist der Film/Link noch online? Ich kann den Film leider nicht finden. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## trekkinger (23. April 2006)

Abgespeichert in meiner Merkliste. 

Der Film läuft am 29.04. um 17.30 in 3Sat


----------



## Christer (23. April 2006)

Hallo,



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Abgespeichert in meiner Merkliste.
> Der Film läuft am 29.04. um 17.30 in 3Sat



Achso, ich dachte der Film würde auf der 3Sat Website schon online sein. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Christer (23. April 2006)

Jetzt gleich um 13:05 h kommt auf N24 der Bericht: Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale. 

Ich glaube der Bericht wurde aber schon öfter gezeigt. 

Zitat:
Das Fortbewegungsmittel schlechthin ist das Fahrrad - über eine Milliarde Menschen besitzen einen 'Drahtesel'! Diese Dokumentation gibt einen geschichtlichen Überblick über die Entwicklung von Fahrrädern und zeigt die neuesten Entwicklungen, die die Räder noch schneller und stabiler machen sollen. In den letzten Jahrzehnten hat sich neben dem traditionellen Rennrad das Mountain-Bike durchgesetzt, und jetzt ist auch unwegsames Gelände vor den Radlern nicht mehr sicher.    


Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Hamstar3 (23. April 2006)

Der Bericht war gut! Ich glaub demnächst spring ich mit meinem Fahrrad auch mal von ner klippe runter


----------



## PeterAnus (16. Mai 2006)

jetz gleich, 18.20 auf hessischer rundfunk


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Mai 2006)

Was kommt denn da hübsches ??? Bis jetzt rennen da nur komische wollzottelige Tiere rum .....

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (16. Mai 2006)

sicher, dass es im hr kommt? da läuft nur wetter ...


----------



## Don Raul (16. Mai 2006)

Also ich seh da nix...


----------



## PeterAnus (16. Mai 2006)

hmm.. also uns ham die fernseh leute gesagt dass das dann kommt! und der komische typ mit den locken der die erdbeern gefressen hat, war auch da in winterberg und hat gefilmt


----------



## Ümmel (16. Mai 2006)

samtron schrieb:
			
		

> hmm.. also uns ham die fernseh leute gesagt dass das dann kommt! und der komische typ mit den locken der die erdbeern gefressen hat, war auch da in winterberg und hat gefilmt



Ich hoffe das waren nur Erdbeeren


----------



## leeqwar (20. Mai 2006)

bei vox "spiegel tv thema" kam gerade ein bericht über downhill-liegeräder, die in winterberg getestet werden.


----------



## bad1080 (20. Mai 2006)

HAHAHAHA!!! das klingt gut!!!    

wenn davon jmd ein bild hat wäre ich bauchkrümmend dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (20. Mai 2006)

Hab das auch gesehen....

Das waren aber eher Dreiräder als Liegefahrräder   

Vlt find ich ja nen Pic....

pEaCe


----------



## leeqwar (20. Mai 2006)

zumindest die sitzposition und lenkung sah aus wie bei einem liegerad. ein dreirad hätte wenigstens einen richtigen lenker...


----------



## mimi3 (20. Mai 2006)

Hab ich im tour forum gefunden.
Heute im ARD Ratgeber: über die Gefahren von Carbon im Fahrradbau.


----------



## micve (20. Mai 2006)

mimi3 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich im tour forum gefunden.
> Heute im ARD Ratgeber: über die Gefahren von Carbon im Fahrradbau.



Läuft übrigens um 16.30 Uhr


> Innovationen fürs Fahrrad - mit Automatikschaltung, Carbonrahmen und Navigationssystem voll im Trend
> In Deutschland werden pro Jahr knapp fünf Millionen Fahrräder verkauft, im Durchschnitt für 539 Euro. Die neuesten Trends fürs Frühjahr 2006: elektronische oder mechanische Automatikschaltungen, bezahlbare und immer leichtere Rahmen aus Carbon sowie Navigationssysteme fürs Fahrrad. Doch welche Innovation lohnt sich wirklich? Sind Standardfederungen am Rad sinnvoll oder einfach nur schwer, halten 'unplattbare' Fahrradreifen, was sie versprechen und müssen superleichte Räder immer auf Komfort verzichten?


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (21. Mai 2006)

Heute um 18:15 Uhr auf Vox 
 Luxus-Mountainbikes bei " Fit for Fun "
 Videotext 620, 621


----------



## kuka.berlin (21. Mai 2006)

Waldmeister 69 schrieb:
			
		

> Heute um 18:15 Uhr auf Vox
> Luxus-Mountainbikes bei " Fit for Fun "
> Videotext 620, 621



Bike der großen Automobielhersteller (Audi,WV uvm.) wedern getestet


----------



## joines (23. Mai 2006)

gerade:

MTB Cape Epic auf n-tv

edit: Die Reportage heißt "Quer durch Südafrika" und ist wunderbar objektiv moderiert und gibt schöne Landschafts- und Marathon aufnahmen wider!
Schön anzusehen!


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (23. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

unglaublich was sich so in den Medien abspielt. Jetzt wird der SWR schon zum reinsten Bild TV.

Guckst Du hier ! http://www.rolf-kohl.de/Video/swr3_mtb_pw.rm (27 MB ) 

Reaktionen zu dem Film gibts hier ! http://www.swr.de/forum/read.php?f=29&i=1598&t=1595#reply_1598

Ein Zitat von unserem Freerider:
"Toller Film und für die Heißen Sommer/ Unwetter .... sind auch die Biker schuld, ne mal im ernst da wirbt ein Gebiet für Biker und wundert sich das
Biker kommen, finde ich irgendwie komisch." Zitat Ende. 

Dem gibt es eigentlich nichts zum hinzufügen

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker

Übrigens: Hab ich aus unserem Regionalforum http://www.mtb-kinzigtal.de kopiert. Ich hoffe, der Kinzigtäler ist mir nicht böse.


----------



## robjo (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
nichts besonderes aber gleich auf XXP ein kleiner Bericht über ne "MTB Tour durch Mallorca" , eine Spiegel Reportage.

Edit: Na ja nicht mal 3 Minuten, das war nicht besonderes

Gruss
robjo


----------



## Beach90 (31. Mai 2006)

jetzt kommt stefan schumacher zu harald schmidt , bitte anschlaten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel79 (5. Juni 2006)

Mountainbiken im Raum Köln und im Bergischen Land

http://www.frosthelm.de/content/medienberichte/centertv


----------



## P!ck0 (11. Juni 2006)

ich habe gehört dass im sommer immer Downhillrennen im Tv kommen würden.
Die Sendung heißt Watts in der diverse extremsportarten themen sind.
im winter ist es immer freeskiing, snowboarden und so... und im sommeer sollten ab und zu downhill rennen kommen. 
die sendung gibt es glaub auf Viva( bin mir aber nicht sicher).
*könnte mir jemand sagen wann oder ob dort überhaupt downhill rennen übertragen werden?*
Thx P!ck0


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Juni 2006)

Watts ist aber was anderes:

http://www.eurosport.de/watts/mc_vid22257.shtml


----------



## hbGiant (11. Juni 2006)

jetzt n24


----------



## CES7 (14. Juni 2006)

Hat denn hier keiner easy.tv?
Da kommt doch allenthalben irgendwas über Mountainbikes.

Find ich total Klasse.

easy.tv AXN und easy.tv EXTREME bringen regelmäßig MTB Sachen.


----------



## baltes21 (14. Juni 2006)

was kommt denn immer auf axn, kenne nur extreme, und das ist nicht schlecht


----------



## P!ck0 (17. Juni 2006)

bei AXN kommt:
Spannung, Thrill, Spaß und Action aus dem Hause Sony bringt Ihnen AXN ins Wohn-zimmer. Die größten Hollywood-Blockbuster, Serien-Highlights, Reality Formate, coole Animes und Cartoons. Das Non-Plus-Ultra der spannenden TV-Unterhaltung.


----------



## trafko (24. Juni 2006)

also alle liebhaber des downhills sollten jetzt YOZ auf eurosport einschalten


----------



## pongi (24. Juni 2006)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (24. Juni 2006)

einschalten super Sendung


----------



## wusel58 (24. Juni 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:
			
		

> einschalten super Sendung


 
ja ja ja ja


----------



## wusel58 (24. Juni 2006)

sch$$$....schon aus.....wieder mal zu spät


----------



## Renato (24. Juni 2006)

Interessante Sendung mit einer ausführlichen Vorstellung der 10 besten Fahrer . Bemerkenswert fand ich das der Sieger des Downhill-Races auf einem Hardtail unterwegs war .


----------



## pongi (24. Juni 2006)

naiv wie ich bin sag ich mal : so schwer war der kurs doch auch nicht das man da unbedingt ein 200mm fully braucht,oder sah das nur so aus?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (24. Juni 2006)

pongi schrieb:
			
		

> naiv wie ich bin sag ich mal : so schwer war der kurs doch auch nicht das man da unbedingt ein 200mm fully braucht,oder sah das nur so aus?



So schauts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pongi (24. Juni 2006)

dann ist ja gut. bin ja noch nicht solange dabei bei dem sport, aber da hätte ich mich auch noch runter gewagt. vielleicht nicht ganz so schnell, aber trotzdem


----------



## beny01 (24. Juni 2006)

und heute müsst ihr alle yoz mag einschalten (eurosport 23.45-00.15 ) 
bin nicht sicher dass etwas über mountainbike kommt wäre aber gut möglich


----------



## pongi (24. Juni 2006)

was? die wiederholung von gestern abend?


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2006)

Dann hoffen wir mal schwer auf ne Wiederholung der gestrigen Sendung - haben es natürlich auch verpasst....

FLO


----------



## beny01 (24. Juni 2006)

nee nicht die wiederholung ! leider ich hab es auch verpasst  das gestern war yoz extrem und heute kommt yoz mag


----------



## efs (24. Juni 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F2s3YfK1oE


----------



## beny01 (24. Juni 2006)

yoz mag heute doch erst ab 00.45


----------



## Hornisborn (24. Juni 2006)

Ne, die haben es nach hinten geschoben kommt erst um 00:45 Uhr.


----------



## beny01 (25. Juni 2006)

war einwenig schneller


----------



## pongi (25. Juni 2006)

hm. so wirklich viel mtb war da jetzt aber nicht dabei,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (25. Juni 2006)

Ne hab ich auch nicht gesehen. Das einzige was rund war und sich bewegte waren die Wellen.


----------



## Renè29 (25. Juni 2006)

zwar kein MTB aber interessant  13:00 Uhr  WDR  Höllentour


----------



## beny01 (25. Juni 2006)

was ist es dann ?


----------



## Eike. (25. Juni 2006)

beny01 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist es dann ?



Laut EPG eine Doku über die Tour de France


----------



## Renè29 (25. Juni 2006)

Die Tour de France ist mehr als nur ein Radrennen. Sie ist Mythos, Legende, Phänomen - vor allem aber ein Ereignis, auf das man sich jedes Jahr aufs Neue freut. Mit alten Bekannten, überraschenden Wendungen, tragischen Helden und einem Ende, das nur in einem Punkt vorhersehbar ist: Die letzte Etappe führt nach Paris.  Regisseur Pepe Danquart hat mit drei Kamerateams gleichzeitig dieses mediale und sportliche Großereignis begleitet. Mit diesem Projekt, das in der Geschichte der Tour einmalig ist, wandte sich Danquart nach dem Eishockey-Film HEIMSPIEL zum zweiten Mal dem Sport zu. Doch er schuf kein klassisches Wettkampf-Epos, auch wenn die spektakulären Aufnahmen der rasanten Fahrten tatsächlich atemberaubend sind. HÖLLENTOUR liefert eine Innenansicht der Tour, einen Blick auf die Menschen mit ihren Leiden, Ängsten und Schmerzen. Pepe Danquart kam seinen Protagonisten, dem Team Telekom (jetzt T-Mobile Team), sehr nahe. Er begleitet sie nicht nur auf den Straßen, sondern zeigt auch die Erschöpfung danach, er folgt ihnen in die kleinen Hotelzimmer, in die Massageräume, wo sie sich ihre Sorgen von der Seele reden, und selbst in die Badezimmer, wo sie sich die Beine rasieren. Die Tour de France, dieses gigantische, kommerzielle und hochprofessionelle Unternehmen, erscheint hier von Menschen gemacht. Dabei berichtet der Film über jede der Etappen, die sich in Charakter und Herausforderung grundsätzlich unterscheiden, jedes Mal anders. Mal steht eine Polizistin an der Absperrung im Mittelpunkt, mal wird über die Zuschauer erzählt, mal über "Eule", das Faktotum der Mannschaft, Masseur und absoluter Vertrauensmann.  Im Zentrum des Films aber steht die Männerfreundschaft von Zabel und Aldag, die seit Jahren die Zimmer teilen und höchstens mal darüber in Streit geraten, wer die Fernbedienung in Besitz nehmen darf. Uneitel, nüchtern und sympathisch kommentieren die beiden den Verlauf des Rennens, sprechen offen über eigene Versagensängste, aber auch über den Stolz, dabei sein zu dürfen. Diese abendlichen Gespräche enthüllen vielleicht mehr von dem, was diese Tour bedeutet, als das hektische Treiben im Blitzgewitter am Tage.  Der Verlauf der Jubiläumstour 2003 kam Danquart entgegen. Andreas Klöden verletzt sich gleich zu Beginn, kämpft tagelang mit den Schmerzen und muss schließlich doch vorzeitig ausscheiden. Am gleichen Tag gewinnt aus derselben Mannschaft Alexander Winokurow die Etappe und fährt ganz vorn mit. Zabel stürzt in der 6. Etappe. Der Film nimmt sein Leiden auf. Hätte Danquart ein Drehbuch für die Tour geschrieben, es sähe vielleicht nicht viel anders aus als der reale Verlauf des Rennens.  HÖLLENTOUR ist so etwas wie ein Gesamtporträt dieses großen und nun schon historischen Unternehmens. Dank des Archivars Serge Laget ist die Geschichte im Film anwesend. Er breitet Mythen, unglaubliche Legenden und zum Teil recht bizarre Anekdoten aus 100 Jahren Tour de France vor uns aus. Für ihn steht das Rennen, das in 180 Länder übertragen wird, noch über Olympia. Schließlich sei es beständiger, fände jedes Jahr statt und immer im größten und schönsten Stadion der Welt - in ganz Frankreich. Dieses Land in seiner Schönheit und kulturellen Vielfalt ist ein weiterer Held des Films, seine heitere Gelassenheit, ja selbst seine besonderen Gerüche werden spürbar. Danquarts Film, der aufwändig digital nachbearbeitet wurde, schildert eine dreiwöchige, nicht vorhersehbare Jagd nach Bildern, Eindrücken und magischen Augenblicken - eine Suche nach der Wahrhaftigkeit hinter dem Spektakel, die nicht weniger spannend ist als das Rennen selbst.


----------



## beny01 (25. Juni 2006)

leider kann armstrong nicht mehr gewinnen


----------



## Stiffler2409 (28. Juni 2006)

Zwar kein Mtb aber eine schöne Reportage über die Tour de France läuft gerade bei ARTE.
Kann man nur empfehlen...MfG.


----------



## dennis457 (28. Juni 2006)

ARD - Mittwoch, 28.Juni, 23:15-00:00 Uhr
Die rollende Apotheke Dokumentation über Doping im Radsport


----------



## beny01 (30. Juni 2006)

heute abend wieder yoz extrem um 1145 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (30. Juni 2006)

Nein um 0:15 Uhr


----------



## P!ck0 (30. Juni 2006)

yoz kommt um 23:45Uhr!


----------



## P!ck0 (30. Juni 2006)

um was gehts da? oder bzw. welche themmen?


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Juni 2006)

Dann schau mal auf Eurosport.de


----------



## beny01 (1. Juli 2006)

@ hornisborn: hab ja gessagt 1145 is ja das gleiche wie 2345


----------



## P!ck0 (1. Juli 2006)

beny01 schrieb:
			
		

> @ hornisborn: hab ja gessagt 1145 is ja das gleiche wie 2345


________________________________________________________________


Ok sorry hab nicht drangedacht, dass du das gemeint haben könntest 

War ganz cool kam über Cape Epic in Afrika !

Weiß jemand wo man Downhillrennen angucken kann?
auf welchem sender kommen die? 
Gibts die auch mal bei YOZ oder vielleicht Watts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beny01 (1. Juli 2006)

bei watts komm sicher nicht nur vielleicht stürtze !! doch bei yoz kommt öffer was drüber
kannst heute ja wieder um 2345 uhr yoz gucken 
letztes mal haben sie ueber den avalanche cup berichtet(war cool)


----------



## Focusbiker90 (1. Juli 2006)

Was ist denn dieser "yoz" für ein Sender? Von dem habe ich ja noch nie was gehört  Wo kann man den empfangen bzw. wie?  


MfG Micha


----------



## Stiffler2409 (1. Juli 2006)

YOZ ist eine Sendung und kommt auf EUROSPORT


----------



## Effendi Sahib (1. Juli 2006)

... und wirkt auf mich irgendwie unprofessionell gemacht (Aufmachung).


----------



## roeb (1. Juli 2006)

AUf PHOENIX kommt die Höllentour  los alle schauen


----------



## Focusbiker90 (2. Juli 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> YOZ ist eine Sendung und kommt auf EUROSPORT




Öööhm... Kann's sein das des gar nix mit MTB zu tun hat 

P.s.: Ich habe grade erst eingeschaltet und was von Skateboarden gehört... Nicht mein Sport!


MfG Micha


----------



## gnss (2. Juli 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Öööhm... Kann's sein das des gar nix mit MTB zu tun hat



Da kommen Berichte zu verschiedenen Sportarten, manchmal auch MTB.


----------



## Flok (2. Juli 2006)

zwar kein MTB, aber ein Clip über Internet-Bikeversender (ua Canyon):

http://www.3sat.de/dynamic/webtv/webtv_frame.php?url=tipstrends/tipstrends_060401_radkauf.rm


----------



## Focusbiker90 (2. Juli 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Da kommen Berichte zu verschiedenen Sportarten, manchmal auch MTB.



Ok, danke! 


MfG Micha


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juli 2006)

JETZT kommt gleich auf eurosport ein wenig biken!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusbiker90 (8. Juli 2006)

Hab zwar leider erst kurz vor Schluss (0.35Uhr) eingeschaltet, aber die restlichen Minuten waren schön an zusehen! 

Jetzt kommt ja auch noch zwischenzeitlich was für MTB'er 


MfG Micha


----------



## numinisflo (8. Juli 2006)

War leider wieder sehr kurz der MTB-Teil im yoz-magazin....wie immer...

FLO


----------



## rkersten (8. Juli 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> War leider wieder sehr kurz der MTB-Teil im yoz-magazin....wie immer...
> 
> FLO



Für den MTB Teil im yoz-magazin hab ich glaube ich zu spät eingeschaltet, jedenfall hab ich da nur Boarder gesehen. Danach bei Escape kamen aber wieder die besagten 5 Minuten vom hätesten Mountainbike Mrathon der Welt war auch sehr schön und interessant ... Irgendwie hätt ich jetzt noch Lust auf einen kleinen Nightride


----------



## thto (17. Juli 2006)

fand YOZ Slopstyle am 14.07.06 sehr gut gemacht, besser als nix, danke an Eurosport !


----------



## Christer (23. Juli 2006)

Heute Abend kommt auf Fit for Fun TV (VOX) ein Test über "Billig Mountainbikes". So etwas kann manchmal sehr lustig sein. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## coffeeracer (23. Juli 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Abend kommt auf Fit for Fun TV (VOX) ein Test über "Billig Mountainbikes". So etwas kann manchmal sehr lustig sein.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> SR



Hallo,

wollte mir den Bericht ansehen. Aber dann Ausfall des Bildes aufgrund eines Gewitters. 
Frage: Hat jemand den Bericht in digitaler Form vorliegen und könnte den zur Verfügung stellen?
Wäre sehr dankbar dafür.

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Robert-XC (23. Juli 2006)

wird wiederholt: Donnerstag, 27.07.2006 04:35-05:25


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (23. Juli 2006)

Hai,

den Biketest gibt es auch in Textform unter: http://www.vox.de/28422_30010.php?mainid=20060723_so&area=check&bereich=Fit4Fun
einfach auf "Der Test" klicken.


----------



## CaveCanem (23. Juli 2006)

war ja nix neues was der test da rausgebracht hat.
Bis auf die Teststation die war ganz interresant, vor allem wies dem baumarkt bike die gabel weggebrochen hat , bei ner simulation von nem frontalcrash von nem 100 kg biker mit 10 km/h geschwindigkeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MealsOnWheels (25. Juli 2006)

*Samstag, 17:45 Uhr

ZDF*

*Menschen - Das Magazin*
Querschnittgelähmter bleibt Liebe zum Extremsport treu

Porträt über den vor vier Jahren verunglückten Bike-Extremsportler Tarek Rasouli nach dem Motto "Freeride for Life".


Gruß
MoW


----------



## Bonzai1982 (25. Juli 2006)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:
			
		

> *Samstag, 17:45 Uhr
> 
> ZDF*
> 
> ...



Das scheint mal sehr interessant zu werden ... und dann auch noch ein "Qualitätssender" wie das ZDF ... na das muss man sich ja mal aufnehmen !!!

Alex


----------



## trafko (25. Juli 2006)

kommt da auch ne wiederholung von .... werde wahrscheinlich nich da sein können ums mir anzuschauen wäre cool wenns hier jemanden geben würde der das mal aufnimmt und evtl online stellt


----------



## flying-nik (31. Juli 2006)

am mittwoch den 2.8. hat sich bei unserem Verein Wheels over Frankfurt e.V. ein Filmteam von RTL angekündigt. Geplant ist ein kurzer Bericht der beim Wetterspot im RTL Programm eingeblendet wird. Nehme an das es im Zuge des "punkt 12" Programms verwendet wird. Mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.
grüße
Nik


----------



## pongi (31. Juli 2006)

vermutlich nichts gutes wenn rtl da mitmacht.


----------



## sirphillmo (1. August 2006)

Heute abend bei bizz:

test vom bmw fully oder sowas. vielleicht sind ja ein paar nette scenen dabei...

wo:

kabel 1
22:49


mfg sirphillmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g'sengteSau (1. August 2006)

ich sehs grad...... traurig traurig. und als fahrradkurier so nen rotz erzählen...tz tz tz


----------



## Sir G (1. August 2006)

Und natürlich mal wieder das Mercedes-Hollandrad mit dabei


----------



## GlanDas (1. August 2006)

Jo sehr Lachhaft.
"Scheibenbremse des Herstellers XC" ???
Hatten die nicht die Gabel auf dem BMW Bike flaschrum drauf?
der Tester war auch nicht so das wahre


----------



## g'sengteSau (1. August 2006)

da war der"soll ich die kamera kaputtschlagen"-handwerker unterhaltsamer


----------



## Stiffler2409 (1. August 2006)

Fands auch ziemlich lustig...besonderst das es er ohne Helm unterwegs war und dann immer total aus der Puste war!So was nennt sich Fahrrad-Kurier...lächerlich


----------



## enepze (1. August 2006)

"nein mit dem rad kann man auf keinen fall einen berg hochfahren.....NIEMALS" oh mann!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (2. August 2006)

enepze schrieb:
			
		

> "nein mit dem rad kann man auf keinen fall einen berg hochfahren.....NIEMALS" oh mann!


 
du hast das schnauf,schnauf, vergessen


----------



## enepze (2. August 2006)

stimmt..."schnauf schnauf" aber die rote bumsbirne dabei kann ich weglassen oder?


----------



## Nafets (2. August 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Jo sehr Lachhaft.
> "Scheibenbremse des Herstellers XC" ???
> Hatten die nicht die Gabel auf dem BMW Bike flaschrum drauf?
> der Tester war auch nicht so das wahre


Ja, war verkehrt!
Scheibe rechts, Bremssattel vor der Achse, Gabelkrone zeigt nach hinten, was war denn das für ein "Sachverständiger"?

Deutet schon auf die Qualität der Sendung hin.

Hätte sich der 'Radkurier' ein Sauerstoffzelt besorgt und den Lenker, bei geöffnetem Vorbau, erst nach hinten gedreht, den Vorbau nach unten gestellt (war doch verstellbarer?) und dann den Lenker mit der Gabel nach vorne gedreht, dann hätte er den Mörderhügel auch bezwingen können.
Aber kann man mit so einer Konstellation überhaupt den Berg vernüftig runter fahren?
Vielleicht hatte er doch mehr drauf als wir denken. 

Gruß Nafets


----------



## beny01 (4. August 2006)

weis zufällig jemand op heute bei yoz etwas über die megavalanche kommt ?  die jungens von eurosport (yoz) waren nähmlich auf der megavalanche present  wäre echt cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoolstheBear (5. August 2006)

Bizz war gerade nen Bericht über 3 Bikes , nen Mercedes Trekkingbike , das BMW enduro und das VOLVO CC bike ...

Also wenn die wiederhohlung kommt schauts euch an , ich hab Tränen gelacht ...

Zum Testen wird nen Bike Kurier Herangeholt ... als "fachmann" 

Am BMW wird bemängelt das ein "billiger" umwerfer der "Hone" gruppe verbaut ist und daher das Bike zusammengewürfelt ist ... die XT Gruppe am VOLVO wird gelobt ... (wohlgemerkt nen kommentar von einem Sachverständigem  )

Der hammer ist aber das die ganze zeit am BMW die fahreigenschaften bemängelt werden ... irgendwie hat aber keiner den ganzen test über gemerkt (nicht mal der Sachverständige) das die Gabel ne Manitou mit Reverse Arch war und falsch herum montiert wurde ...

Über das gehampele des "Bike Kuriers" auf der Straße und im Gelände schweig ich jetzt mal


----------



## J-CooP (5. August 2006)

Das mit der Gabel war ja wohl extrem peinlich. Sagt viel über den Experten aus, dass er den Hone Umwerfer bemängelt und die Gabel nicht bemerkt!

Vor allen so zu bremsen ist ja wohl absolut lebensgefährlich bei einer Postmountgabel!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (5. August 2006)

Hast du das wenigstens dokumentiert oder gibt es davon eine Wiederholung die ich irgendwo aufnehmen lassen kann?


----------



## JoolstheBear (5. August 2006)

hab das hier mal rausgeschickt 





> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ,
> 
> ich mÃ¶chte sie auf einen (leider recht peinlichen) fehler in ihrer "Bizz" sendung vom 5.8.06 / 16:00 aufmerksam machen , da hier leider der Beitrag Ã¼ber "FahrrÃ¤der einiger Autohersteller" einige sehr amÃ¼sante fehler enthÃ¤lt die den meisten Fachbewanderten Mountainbikern sofoert auffallen .
> 
> ...



habs leider nich aufgenommen , schaue auch gerade schon nach einer wiederholung ... wobei ich aktuell kein aufnahmegerÃ¤t zur verfÃ¼gung habe 


â¬: ******** , naja in dem kleinen "kontaktfenster" lÃ¤sst sich nen text bescheiden schreiben , hÃ¤tte den in word mal vortippen sollen ... urgs


----------



## Focusbiker90 (5. August 2006)

Na da bin ich aber mal richtig heiß auf die Antwort! Sowas find ich immer sehr amüsant, wie sich solche Leute rechtfertigen wollen, obwohl sie keine Ahnung haben 

Lass' mal hören, wenn's was neues gibt! 



Micha


----------



## GlanDas (6. August 2006)

zu spät


----------



## Ani (6. August 2006)

arg JoolstheBear 
also sorry, aber wenn ich Bizz wäre würde ich als Antwort n Brief mit 50 Euro schicken... für einen Kurs der korrekten Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
Ich bin ja in Sachen Rechtschreibung nicht pingelig und in Foren schon gar nicht, aber für einen offiziellen Zuschauerbrief ist das echt hart.


----------



## JoolstheBear (7. August 2006)

Ani schrieb:
			
		

> arg JoolstheBear
> also sorry, aber wenn ich Bizz wäre würde ich als Antwort n Brief mit 50 Euro schicken... für einen Kurs der korrekten Groß- und Kleinschreibung.
> Ich bin ja in Sachen Rechtschreibung nicht pingelig und in Foren schon gar nicht, aber für einen offiziellen Zuschauerbrief ist das echt hart.



is schon klar (hatte ich ja auch unter den Post gesetzt) , nur is das Kontaktfenster von Kabel 1 in 1440x900 in etwa so klein wie 2 Briefmarken und erschwert sehr das korrekturlesen (sofern jemand sowas überhaupt noch mal korrigieren will) ... wie gesagt , hätte es Vorschreiben müssen ... wobei groß und kleinschreibung im sinne des I-Nets mir relativ rille ist (im Engl. Sprachgebrauch ist es eh weder für den Lesefluß noch den Sprachgebrauch wichtig) ... ärgerlicher sind mir eher die Satzbaufehler die darauf hinweiß geben würden das ich entweder a. sehr zerstreut bin , b. nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig bin oder aber c. nicht eindeutig gebürtig deutscher Herkunft bin ... 

naja wie gesagt shit happens


----------



## JoolstheBear (7. August 2006)

Hier die Antwort :



> Hallo Herr xxx,
> 
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Meinung. Es freut uns, dass Sie sich Zeit genommen haben, uns Ihre Programmkritik mitzuteilen.
> ...



sind auch Fehler drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattori Hanzo (7. August 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> (im Engl. Sprachgebrauch ist es eh weder für den Lesefluß noch den Sprachgebrauch wichtig)


Du schreibst aber Deutsch, nicht Englisch...


----------



## slowracer (7. August 2006)

JoolstheBear schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Antwort :


 Naja, ok. Einmal kurz in der Textbausteinkiste gekramt, wenn überhaupt...
Scheint ja eher so eine Standardantwort zu sein.


----------



## k4.MUDin (7. August 2006)

wie man auf www.redbulldistrictride.com nachlesen kann, wird MTV morgen am 8.8. Bericht über den redbull District Ride in nünberg erstatten, und zwar um 17, 20 und 23 uhr... bin ich mal gespannt was die da zamschneiden  *an frontflip, double-tailwhip, handplant-360° denk*


----------



## Trollobaby (8. August 2006)

habst gerade zufällig im Newsmag gesehen. Is ja nicht schlecht, das die darüber berichten, obwohl das jetzt nicht alzu viel mit Musik zu tun hat, Hilf sicherlich den Sport populärer zu machen. Nur das mit dem Schlecht werden und der Achterbahn habe ich irgendwie nicht verstanden


----------



## Flowz (9. August 2006)

joa habs auch grad noch gesehn um 11 in der newsmag ausgabe.....
schon ziemlich coole bilder die da gezeigt wurden.. und der sport wurd auch nich in irgend eine rart schlecht gemacht! also schöner beitrag


----------



## g'sengteSau (11. August 2006)

heute auf PHOENIX:

11.08.06, Dokumentation, 14.00 Uhr

Radfahrer - Von Pedalrittern und Bikern

Manche radeln gelegentlich, für andere ist es eine Passion, eine Leidenschaft oder eine Sucht geworden. Immer mehr Menschen entdecken die Lust am Fahrradfahren. Glaubt man Umfragen, fährt jeder achte Deutsche täglich mit dem Rad. Katrin Kramer hat einige von ihnen beobachtet.

Film von Katrin Kramer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the.brain (11. August 2006)

*EinsPlus *11. August 12.15 Uhr *W wie Wissen*

Themen: Der Neanderthaler bekommt ein Gesicht; Ein Mini-Dino namens Holger; Mensch oder Maschine - *Was bringt den Tour-Sieg*?


----------



## GlanDas (11. August 2006)

sender?


----------



## Cuberius (11. August 2006)

Über Kabel Digital bekommt man den Sender "Extreme Sports".Dort laufen unter der Woche des öfteren Bike-Sendungen...


----------



## mightyEx (14. August 2006)

Durch Zufall vorhin mitbekommen:

Di., 15.08.06, 12.15 - 13.00 Uhr, Sender: ARD, Sendung: "ARD-Buffet"

Im Teil "Hallo Buffet" ist Sabine Spitz zu Gast und steht zum Thema rund um das Mountainbike Rede & Antwort.


----------



## fl1p (15. August 2006)

ARD jetzt


----------



## 4l3x (15. August 2006)

das is doch was für rentner  ...  und was die für fragen stellen  

n hardtail in der regel 8- 8 1/2kg meint se... naja das is wohl nur was für welche die mehr als 5000 locker haben, oder? die meisten die da anrufen hab'n bestimmt n  baumarkt fully


----------



## bad1080 (15. August 2006)

4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> n hardtail in der regel 8- 8 1/2kg meint se...



anrufen, wofür das denn? kann ich dann auch fragen was ist, wenn mein hardtail so ziemlich genau das doppelte wiegt? evtl. habe ich es ja noch garnicht mitbekommen und habe ausversehen zwei


----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. August 2006)

shit. das hätt ich gern gesehn. was war denn noch?

ich glaub übrigens nicht, dass ihr bike weniger als 9kg wiegt..


----------



## mightyEx (16. August 2006)

Hast aber nix verpasst. Die kleine Fragerunde war eigentlich eher was für Bike-Anfänger.


----------



## Thunderbird (16. August 2006)

... und dafür war die Biene nicht sehr geeignet.
Abgesehen davon, dass jetzt eine Dame in den Bikeladen geht
und ein 8,5 Kg-Rad verlangt hat sie noch einem 90 Kilo Brocken 
eine 160mm-Scheibe vorne als absolut ausreichend empfohlen.
Hinten wären auch 140mm genug. Da hat sie schon recht, wenn
es um leichte XC-Racer geht, aber schwere Tourenfahrer...

Die Moderatorin war aber auch echt überfordert.
Der hätte man halt gute Fragen vorgeben sollen.

Habt ihr übrigens die Kurbeln gesehen?
Specialized Carbon - die gleichen , die Sauser am Bike gebrochen sind.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Raul (18. August 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> bei vox "spiegel tv thema" kam gerade ein bericht über downhill-liegeräder, die in winterberg getestet werden.



Einen ausschnitt davon gibts hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK_IdRj-VGw


----------



## Scotty Genius (20. August 2006)

EASY-TV bringt tägl. viele Berichte von div. Bikeevents od. Reisen.

starke Berichte manchmals.

3.-/mnt. ,und kein ABO!

http://www.easytv.at/index.php?content=kanaele_extremesports


----------



## PeterAnus (20. August 2006)

ich weiß nich obs stimmt, aber DO, 24.08 um 14:45 Uhr auf WDR soll angeblich was übern Bikepark Winterberg kommen


----------



## Hamstar3 (20. August 2006)

Also laut WDR PROGRAMMVORSCHAU kommt
:


Donnerstag, 24.08.2006
14.45 - 15.00 (15 min.)

WDR Köln

Hier und Heute
Die Schrauber von der Kappe




Evv. isses das?


----------



## PeterAnus (21. August 2006)

könnte sein, hat WDR Düsseldorf um die uhrzeit n anderes programm oder sind da verwechslungen ausgeschlossen ? 

http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2901395&postcount=1267

hier der beitrag..


----------



## bad1080 (21. August 2006)

Don Raul schrieb:
			
		

> Einen ausschnitt davon gibts hier: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK_IdRj-VGw



danke fürs teilen! 
so wie die am rumhüpfen sind nach der landung, würde ich mich mal fragen, ob meine federung/dämpfung richtig abgestimmt ist?!?


----------



## GlanDas (1. September 2006)

Jetzt auf SAT 1


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (1. September 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt auf SAT 1


abs


----------



## Jan Itor (1. September 2006)

"Das ist keiner Birne mehr im Rücklicht, sonder eine Leuchtdiode. High-Tech also, was ganz modernes!!!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchalutcha (4. September 2006)

Jetzt auf wdr.


Edith: jetzt isses auch schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## thto (5. September 2006)

Abenteuer Leben am Dienstag, 5. September um 22.15 Uhr Kabel1

High-Tech Helme

Bei Kindern sind sie lÃ¤ngst etabliert â bei Erwachsenen lange belÃ¤chelt â Fahrradhelme. Sie sind mittlerweile zum einen ein riesigen GeschÃ¤ftszweig geworden, mit MilliardenumsÃ¤tzen. Und sie sind ein Gebiet fÃ¼r High-Tech-Forschung. Mit Schuss-Tests, BruchprÃ¼fungen, Crashtests und immer neuen Materialentwicklungen. Die neueste Helm-Generation ist aus Makrolon â einem Stoff, den auch die Polizei fÃ¼r ihre gepanzerten Westen einsetzt.


----------



## bad1080 (5. September 2006)

wenn es nicht schon dabei gestenden hätte, hätte ich drauf gewettet, dass es auf k1 kommt, nach der beschreibung blieb da nicht mehr viel übrig... schusstest...


----------



## Christer (6. September 2006)

Hallo, 

am Samstag dem 09.09.2006 (17:30 - 18:00 h), Sonntag dem 10.09.2006 (04:10 - 04:45 h) und Mittwoch dem 13.09.2006 (11:30 - 12:00 h) wiederholt der Sender 3Sat noch einmal den Bericht: 

*Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen*

(Erstsendung: 29.4.2006)

Jeden Sommer rollen mehr als 150.000 Mountainbiker abseits asphaltierter Wege über die Alpen. Hunderte von Kilometern und Tausende von Höhenmetern mit eigener Muskelkraft zu überwinden ist für viele der Höhepunkt ihres Radsportlebens. 
3sat begleitet sechs Mountainbiker auf ihrer Tour über die Alpen. Dabei zeigt jede Etappe der sechstägigen Tour von Scharnitz nach Cortina d'Ampezzo eine neue Facette alpiner Welt. 

Der Bericht ist absolut super. Also, vergesst nicht die Video/DVD Recorder einzuschalten. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## punkt (6. September 2006)

wie schön das ich 3sat digital aufnehmen kann^^


----------



## rkersten (6. September 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> am Samstag dem 09.09.2006 (17:30 - 18:00 h), Sonntag dem 10.09.2006 (04:10 - 04:45 h) und Mittwoch dem 13.09.2006 (11:30 - 12:00 h) wiederholt der Sender 3Sat noch einmal den Bericht:
> 
> ...




Der Bericht kam glaube ich schon einmal auf 3sat und man konnte sich das ganze auch auf deren Webseite anschauen der link dazu müsste irgendwo ein "paar" Seiten weiter vorn stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (6. September 2006)

rkersten schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bericht kam glaube ich schon einmal auf 3sat und man konnte sich das ganze auch auf deren Webseite anschauen der link dazu müsste irgendwo ein "paar" Seiten weiter vorn stehen.



Ja, der Bericht wurde schon einmal gesendet. Steht ja auch dort "(Erstsendung: 29.4.2006)". 

Auf der 3sat Website konnte man sich damals ein kleinen Ausschnitt aus dem Bericht anschauen, aber nur zwei bis drei Minuten. Einen ganzen 30 Minuten Bericht in der Qualität können die Sende ja gar nicht online stellen, jedenfalls "noch" nicht. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## rkersten (7. September 2006)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, der Bericht wurde schon einmal gesendet. Steht ja auch dort "(Erstsendung: 29.4.2006)".
> 
> Auf der 3sat Website konnte man sich damals ein kleinen Ausschnitt aus dem Bericht anschauen, aber nur zwei bis drei Minuten. Einen ganzen 30 Minuten Bericht in der Qualität können die Sende ja gar nicht online stellen, jedenfalls "noch" nicht.
> 
> ...



Uii wenn das so ist dann sollte ich das mal aufnehmen, danke!


----------



## rkersten (7. September 2006)

^^ Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen ... aufnehmen lassen, downloaden, anschauen ... OnlineTvRecorder ... ich habs eben einprogrammiert


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (7. September 2006)

Hallo rene,

danke für den Link>OnlineTVRecorder.


----------



## Jan Itor (7. September 2006)

Do. 14.09. 9.30-10.30 Eurosport Zusammenfassung der UCI Weltmeisterschaft


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. September 2006)

Jan Itor schrieb:
			
		

> Do. 14.09. 9.30-10.30 Eurosport Zusammenfassung der UCI Weltmeisterschaft



Na toll... Kommt da auch ne Wiederholung??? Da hab ich nämlich Schule 



Micha


----------



## pongi (7. September 2006)

videorecorder!!!


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (7. September 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll... Kommt da auch ne Wiederholung??? Da hab ich nämlich Schule
> 
> 
> 
> Micha


schwänzen


----------



## Hamstar3 (7. September 2006)

> Zitat von Focusbiker90
> Na toll... Kommt da auch ne Wiederholung??? Da hab ich nämlich Schule
> 
> 
> ...


 Hilft nur eins aufnehmen oda schwänzen! naja biste nich aleine! ;-)


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (7. September 2006)

mal enst<. kann des nicht jemand aufehmen und hier online stellen ? wäre sehr nett.

gruß,
erdbeere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkt (8. September 2006)

online stellen ist keine einwandfreie geschichte...
also ich werde es auf jeden fall aufnehmen


----------



## rkersten (8. September 2006)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll... Kommt da auch ne Wiederholung??? Da hab ich nämlich Schule
> 
> Micha



Schau dir mal meine Link 2 Beiträge weiter oben an


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. September 2006)

ACHTUNG!: Jetzt um 17.30 Uhr auf 3 Sat "Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen"  

Habs grad erst entdeckt.


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. September 2006)

Da kloppen sich noch die Mongolen .... 

Alex


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. September 2006)

Kann es sein, gab es das schonmal auf der Internetseite von ARD oder ZDF (???) zum downloaden???
Kenne ich irgendwie schon ....

Alex


----------



## GlanDas (9. September 2006)

jetzt 3 Sat !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. September 2006)

GlanDas schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt 3 Sat !



wer lesen kann ....


----------



## Bonzai1982 (9. September 2006)

Jupp...gab es schonmal



> *Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen
> 
> *Film von Astrid Güldner und Tom Mandl
> (Erstsendung: 29.4.2006)
> ...


----------



## Tifftoff (9. September 2006)

Die werden ja alle gesponsort von Polar, Tour Magazin, Arcteryx, biemme, etc, etc, etc, ...
schon krass, selbst bei einer solchen Dokumentation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan Itor (9. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, gab es das schonmal auf der Internetseite von ARD oder ZDF (???) zum downloaden???
> Kenne ich irgendwie schon ....
> 
> Alex



Jup, gab´s zum downloaden, allerdings nur die 8 Minuten-Version.
Die Doku auf 3Sat geht 30 Minuten.
War auch beim 2. mal anschauen super.


----------



## punkt (10. September 2006)

hat jemand mal versucht, mit diesem online recorder aufzunehmen?
da ich an den ersten beiden ausstrahlungsterminen nicht zu hause war, habe ich dieses ding mal drauf angesetzt, leider sind beide aufnahmen angeblich defekt.

die wiederholung am mittwoch werd ich dann wohl mit richtiger hardware aufnehmen müssen...


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (10. September 2006)

Irgendwie scheint der Onlineviedeorecorder net so der bringer zu sein  
hab 3 sachen aufgenommen alle defekt.
Bei der Transalp hab ichs dann nachts noch mal probiert wieder defekt.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (10. September 2006)

punkt schrieb:
			
		

> online stellen ist keine einwandfreie geschichte...
> also ich werde es auf jeden fall aufnehmen


www.rapidshare.de  
unhd bitte ALLE schön aufnehmen, ich wills sehen !


----------



## rkersten (10. September 2006)

~CuBeLeR~ schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint der Onlineviedeorecorder net so der bringer zu sein
> hab 3 sachen aufgenommen alle defekt.
> Bei der Transalp hab ichs dann nachts noch mal probiert wieder defekt.



Hast du den Download auch durch den Dekoder gejagt?


----------



## Don Raul (10. September 2006)

Ich habs aufgezeichnet und in drei Teilen bei youtube hochgeladen:

Teil 1
Teil 2
Teil 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan Itor (10. September 2006)

Leute, egal ob rapidshare oder youtube, ihr begeht hier `ne Urheberrechtsverletzung. Ist zwar gut gemeint, aber wenn euch dann die Abmahnung in´s Haus flattert dann wird´s teuer. Also macht soetwas lieber via PM. Sowas kann auch das Forum in Bredouille bringen.


----------



## ~CuBeLeR~ (10. September 2006)

> Hast du den Download auch durch den Dekoder gejagt?


Soweit komme ich ja gar nicht. Bei My Recordings steht "  fehlerhaft
(Reparaturversuch, kann 5 Tage dauern) 	"


----------



## Jan Itor (10. September 2006)

Heute 20.15 WDR Hart aber Fair Spezial: Vom Fußball-Hoch zum Doping-Tief.


----------



## Silberfuchs (11. September 2006)

Jan Itor schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, gab´s zum downloaden, allerdings nur die 8 Minuten-Version.
> Die Doku auf 3Sat geht 30 Minuten.
> War auch beim 2. mal anschauen super.



Hab´s bis jetzt erst einmal gesehen. Gestern. War aber schön. Nicht so´n Schnullikram wie er auf privaten Sendern manchmal läuft. Vor allem dieser Helmut mit dem Cannondale war lustig. Der ist mit seinen 50? Jahren allen davongefahren...


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (11. September 2006)

> Leute, egal ob rapidshare oder youtube, ihr begeht hier `ne Urheberrechtsverletzung.



Trifft das auch auf Fernsehsendungen zu? Ich glaube kaum, sonst dürftest Du auch mit nem Videorecorder bzw. DVD-Recorder ja auch nix aufnehmen.
Beim Ziehen von Filmen die noch im Kino laufen bzw. DVDs leuchtets mir ja ein, aber bei TV Sendungen?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (11. September 2006)

Du darfst es für deinen Privatgebrauch aufzeichnen aber nicht publizieren. Am besten ist es wenn du so etwas über einen anonymen proxy hochlädst, dauert zwar sehr lange aber du hast noch ein Polster.


----------



## Don Raul (11. September 2006)

Meint ihr ernsthaft die Leute von 3Sat werden da was unternehmen wenn ich das Video bei youtube drin hab? 

Verstoßen ausschnitte aus einer Sendung eigentlich auch gegen das Urheberrecht?

@Kaschmir

Kannst du mir erklären was ein "Proxy" ist? Hab das schon oft gehört, hab aber irgendwie keine Ahnung was das sein soll...


----------



## pongi (11. September 2006)

der teufel ist ein eichhörnchen.

und ob du den ganzen film oder nur einen teil davon ausstrahlst ist egal. beides ist urheberrechtsverletzung


----------



## Don Raul (11. September 2006)

Dann mach ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. September 2006)

Kann ich mir das Video auf den Rechner laden bevor es Probleme gibt um es mal in einer ruhigen Minute an zu schauen?

Wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (11. September 2006)

ne runterladen geht bei youtube nicht.


----------



## enepze (11. September 2006)

Also "THEORETISCH" hm... mit etwas "Aufwand" hab ich "gehört" von einem der "gehört" hat wies einer "erzählt" haben soll, soll das unter www.keepvid.com schon irgendwie gehen.


----------



## pongi (11. September 2006)

oder versuch mal videodownloader.de


----------



## rkersten (11. September 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:
			
		

> ne runterladen geht bei youtube nicht.



Es geht, bin gerade am zusammenfügen der 3 Teile  ... wirklich eine sehr schöne Reportage, ich finds echt traurig warum DSF und Eursport nicht mal solch schöne Reportagen ausstrahlen können.


----------



## Effendi Sahib (11. September 2006)

Silberfuchs schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem dieser Helmut mit dem Cannondale war lustig. Der ist mit seinen 50? Jahren allen davongefahren...



Er ist 64 - Respekt!!!


----------



## Silberfuchs (13. September 2006)

64? Wow! 
Und begründet hat er seine Leidenschaft zum Biken damit: ich bin halt ein unruhiger Mensch. Wandern gehen ist mir zu langweilig. Ich möchte in kürzerer  Zeit mehr von der Landschaft sehen... Cooler Typ, irgendwie.


----------



## the.brain (13. September 2006)

[OT]:





			
				Silberfuchs schrieb:
			
		

> 64? Wow! ...


Ich bin zwar selbst noch weit von 64 entfernt, aber kenne doch einige "ältere Herren" von denen sich die allermeisten "jungen Wilden" eine satte Scheibe abschneiden können.[/OT]


----------



## punkt (13. September 2006)

also ich hab den bericht mal aufgenommen, stelle es gerne per pn zur verfügung, muss aber erst noch auf ne akzeptable größe runterrechnen


----------



## Don Raul (13. September 2006)

Ich kann euch den Bericht selbstverständlich auch als File zur Verfügung stellen. Als divx in nur 59 mb Größe bei guter Qualität. (die Originale MPEG-datei hat eine Größe von 297MB )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Raul (13. September 2006)

Ich habs jetzt bei nem Filehoster geuppt. Link gibts per PN.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (14. September 2006)

nicht vergessen, in 5 minuten kommt die WM in NZL auf eurosport


----------



## Mountain77 (14. September 2006)

...endlich mal Downhill im Fernsehen. Schade das das Gefälle und die Geschwindigkeit nicht so gut zu sehen sind.


----------



## chantre72 (14. September 2006)

So ein Mist! Sitze auf der Arbeit und kann kann's nich sehen  

Gibt's ne Wiederholung, oder hat den Bericht jemand aufgenommen?


----------



## Don Raul (14. September 2006)

Ich hab leider nur die letzten 5min gesehen.  

Sonst hätt ich´s aufgenommen...


----------



## jones (14. September 2006)

beim cc-rennen hat der ja mal gelabert
konnte sauser einfach nicht von näf unterscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (14. September 2006)

Trotzdem ein runder Bericht


----------



## jones (14. September 2006)

FeierFox schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem ein runder Bericht



das kann man wohl sagen  -  endlich mal mtb im fernsehen und das nicht mitten in der nacht


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. September 2006)

Shice, Nachtschicht, wieder verschlafen.....


----------



## chantre72 (14. September 2006)

Hat den Beitrag denn echt niemand aufgenommen?


----------



## Stiffler2409 (14. September 2006)

Hab ihn leider nicht aufgenommen war aber echt sehenswert.Schöner Mix aus verschiedenen Kategorien und recht ausführlich!Das war eigentlich mit das beste was seit langem im deutschen Fernsehen gebracht wurde.


----------



## konastinky05 (14. September 2006)

Ja war echt gut hab gedacht ich seh nicht recht zum ersten mal hab ich was über Downhill, 4X usw. im Tv gesehn echt klasse


----------



## the.brain (14. September 2006)

So 24.09. 23:50 Uhr, 20 Min., arte: *Vive le Tour*
WH: 01.10. 11:50; 02.10. 02:30

Ein Kurzfilm über die Tour de France, kein Film über den Radsport, sondern ein Dokument der Menschlichkeit.

Stimmungsbilder von der Tour de France. Louis Malle beobachtet Zuschauer und Radsportler: Fahrer, die stürzen, aufgeben, des Dopings überführt werden, den Triumph am Ziel feiern. Jeder Fahrer erzählt seine Sicht des Rennens, berichtet von den schwierigen Anstiegen in den Bergen und der Anstrengung alle Kräfte zu mobilisieren. Dieser Kurzfilm über die Tour de France ist kein Film über den Radsport, sondern ein Dokument der Menschlichkeit. Der Regisseur Louis Malle sagt selbst über seinen Film: "Die Tour de France ist Teil meiner Kindheit. Sie hat mich schon immer fasziniert. Der Radsport ist vielleicht der härteste Sport überhaupt - und diese Härte habe ich gefilmt: Unfälle, Stürze, die unglaublichen Anstrengungen, wenn sich die Fahrer die Pässe hoch kämpfen; man kann ihnen die Qualen vom Gesicht ablesen. Und dann die Zirkusatmosphäre, die die Tour de France umgibt."


----------



## Nukama (14. September 2006)

Do 14.9. 18:30 Uhr  nano
Wiederholungen siehe www.3sat.de/nano

Fahrradmesse IFMA: Liegeräder, E-Bikes und Cruiser
Mountainbikes im Indoor- und Outdoor-Belastungstest


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (14. September 2006)

kann  das wenigstens jemand aufnehmen? weil die wiederholung kommt um kurz nach 1.


----------



## Joscha (14. September 2006)

http://www.3sat.de/nano/redaktion/03666/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (17. September 2006)

Schnell Bayern3 einschalten, geht um eine Tour im Elbrus-Gebirge


----------



## remaining_78 (21. September 2006)

manno wie ich dieses gelaber hasse !!! warum verkauft man videorekorder oder dvd recorder .. da darf man das ansehen und weiterverbreiten aber alles was im internet ist ist illegal oder was .. scheiss Idiotensender.

An alle die mal nicht da sind um was anzusehen oder keinen recorder haben hab ich eine legale alternative gefunden

http://otrportal.com/onlinetvrecorder_otrkey/castList.php?t=Mg==

hier kann man dann die versäumten TV-Events runterladen 100% Legal!!


----------



## zeitweiser (22. September 2006)

Mega Evalanche jetzt auf Eurosport


----------



## thto (23. September 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Mega Evalanche jetzt auf Eurosport





super danke dir, fand den bericht für TV echt geil.....

schönes bikewochenende 

thorsten


----------



## Cuberius (23. September 2006)

Habe ich auch gesehen.Super Bericht!


----------



## beny01 (23. September 2006)

gibts davon auch eine wiederholung ?


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Weis jemand ob und wann etwas zu den 24h in München kommt? Oder evtl. auch was online?


----------



## Würfel76 (25. September 2006)

Ich würde auch gerne einen Bericht über das 24h Rennen in München sehen, da ich dort zum Helfen war.


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2006)

...ich habe einfach noch nix gefunden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (25. September 2006)

Hallo,



prikelpit schrieb:


> (SOG Events Mail Newsletter)
> 
> Liebe Teilnehmer,
> 
> Auch wird Fernsehen vor Ort sein. Zusagen gibt es schon vom ZDF, Interesse und Gespräche gibt es noch mit SAT 1, Pro 7 und Bayerischen Rundfunk.



Ich freue mich auch schon auf die ganzen TV Berichte. Die Firma SOG-Events hat ja Berichte von allen großen TV Sendern angekündigt, wie man in dem Newsletter lesen konnte. Das ZDF kann man ja zum Glück in ganz Deutschland empfangen. Ich bin auf den großen ZDF Bericht über das Rennen wirklich gespannt. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2006)

Toll, aber nur wann?

...ach, kennt vielleicht wer jemanden der die Strecke mit der Helmkamera abgefahren ist? Jetzt, nach dem Rennen habe ich gelesen das man die ausleihen konnte!


----------



## Christer (25. September 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Toll, aber nur wann?



Mittwoch dem 27.09.2006 soll um 18 Uhr etwas auf Sat1 kommen. Wann der ZDF Bericht gesendet wird weiß ich auch nicht. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2006)

Toll, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen der das Aufzeichnen kann!


----------



## Don Raul (25. September 2006)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen der das Aufzeichnen kann!



Ich könnte es aufzeichnen...


----------



## Don Raul (29. September 2006)

Hat eigentlich wer interesse an diversen, etwas älteren tv aufzeichnungen?

Hab noch TV Berichte vom Slopestyle Saalbach 05 (stoke), Nürnberg District Ride 05 (stoke) dem Duell Motocrosser gegen Freerider (motobike) und einen zehnminütigen Bericht über die Red Bull Rampage (YOZ).

Könnte es dann bei youtube hochladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2006)

JA definitiv besteht hier Interesse! Wenn du es hochgeladen hast würden wir uns über die Links freuen!

Gruß


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. September 2006)

Dito ... hier besteht ebenso sehr grosses Interesse ...

Gruss


----------



## Don Raul (29. September 2006)

ok, hier sind sie:

Slopestyle Saalbach 05
Nürnberg District Ride 05
Freerider gegen Motocrosser
Red Bull Rampage

Den Bericht über die Rampage habe ich bei einem Filehoster hochgeladen, da er über 10min ging.


----------



## Waldmeister 69 (29. September 2006)

Hallo !!!

 Auf Eins Plus ( digital ) läuft ein Bericht von der Cape Epic in Südafrika. Nächster Sendetermin ist 30.09.06 um 5 Uhr morgens. Die Sendung heißt "Nix wie  raus".Der Bericht fängt nach 6 Minuten an und läuft ca.8min . 

und..
 auf Eins Plus läuft morgen 30.09 um 16,15Uhr die Sendung " Service aktuell:Wissen " Härtetest für Mountainbikes . ( 15min )

Könnte sein das die Sendungen öfter wiederholt werden ...

 Gruss Heiko


----------



## Bonzai1982 (29. September 2006)

Don Raul schrieb:


> ok, hier sind sie:
> 
> Slopestyle Saalbach 05
> Nürnberg District Ride 05
> ...




Super, vielen Dank ... die werden gleich mal angeschaut 

Alex


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (29. September 2006)

Don Raul schrieb:


> ok, hier sind sie:
> 
> Freerider gegen Motocrosser



Hallo,

ja wer gewinnt den hier?

Kannst Du den Rest auch noch hochladen?

Gespannt

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## Don Raul (29. September 2006)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> ja wer gewinnt den hier?



Oh mist,da hab ich wohl ausversehen zuviel weggeschnitten,der Bericht dauert eigentlich 5 minuten,werds gleich noch mal hochladen...


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (29. September 2006)

Don Raul schrieb:


> Oh mist,da hab ich wohl ausversehen zuviel weggeschnitten,der Bericht dauert eigentlich 5 minuten,werds gleich noch mal hochladen...



Danke, super Bericht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Oktober 2006)

11:00h RTL Die BMX Bande


----------



## norman68 (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

am 05.10. um 17.30 Uhr auf DSF "Stoke - Spezial" über Mountainbike.

Ciao Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (1. Oktober 2006)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> 11:00h RTL Die BMX Bande



 Mehr "Old School" geht nicht ....


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Oktober 2006)

Heute 13:00 Pro 7: Wild-West-Biking

(Disney Jugendfilm)  

_Inhalt: Josh Townsend (Reiley McClendon) hat einen Ferienjob in einer Forschungsstation im Indianerreservat angenommen. Als er die Gegend erkundet, landet er im Büffelreservat und trifft dort auf Thomas Blackhorse (Simon Baker) und dessen Schwester Scout (Tessa Vonn). Josh freundet sich mit den jungen Leuten an und hilft ihnen bei ihrer Arbeit. Als er einen Büffel zur Herde zurücktreiben will, rasen verbotenerweise Mountainbiker durchs Reservat. - Spannendes Disney Channel Original Movie._

Grüße.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (1. Oktober 2006)

na geil, die fahren mitm oma bike und baumarkt rädern. und das kiddie findet sich ganz toll...


----------



## GlanDas (1. Oktober 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> baumarkt rädern.



mit race face Next LP Kurbel 


So ein scheiss


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich fand den Film schön - obwohl ErdbeerEisSahne mit seinen 14 Jahren eher zur Zielgruppe gehörte, als ich mit meinen 34  

Grüße.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (1. Oktober 2006)

ich meinte das oma radl, das er anfangs hatt-> danach ging es ja einigermaßen, für nen disneyfilm.
aber ob man da wirklich nen fullface braucht?


----------



## Stoken (3. Oktober 2006)

"New World Disorder" heute nacht um 0:13 Uhr auf Pro 7

Tjaa, haha, leider ist es nicht das new world disorder an was wir alle denken  leider bloß so ein baller action film aus den usa von 1999


----------



## Focusbiker90 (4. Oktober 2006)

Stoken schrieb:
			
		

> leider bloß so ein baller action film aus den usa von 1999


----------



## roadrunner_gs (4. Oktober 2006)

"New World Disorder" klingt eher nach ner Wrestling-Show...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (4. Oktober 2006)

roadrunner_gs schrieb:


> "New World Disorder" klingt eher nach ner Wrestling-Show...



Jeder der die Welt verändern will nennt irgendetwas so!  

Grüße, Stefan "The new World Disorderer!" Grummbel


----------



## drSchwoab (6. Oktober 2006)

SWR Baden-Württemberg:

Fahrräder abseits der Straße - das war früher die Querfeldein-Domäne. Heute schultert man das Fahrrad an besonders schweren Stellen nicht mehr, sondern man donnert mit dem Mountainbike einfach drüber. Mit dem neuen, viel robusteren Fahrrad-Typ hat sich auch eine komplett neue Sportart entwickelt: Mountainbikefahren.
Sport am Montag stellt alle Varianten und technischen Besonderheiten vor. Gibt Tipps zur Technik und zur richtigen Ausrüstung.

Unser Gast ist Sabine Spitz, deutsche Mountainbike-Meisterin


Unsere Fachfrau ist die mehrfache Deutsche Mountainbike-Meisterin und Weltmeisterin von 2003 im Cross-Country, Sabine Spitz aus Murg-Niederhof im Südschwarzwald.

Unsere Themen sind voraussichtlich:

* Atmosphärisches rund um die deutsche Meisterschaft im Downhill der Mountainbiker in Bad Wildbad.

* Sabine Spitz - Portrait

* Mountainbike im Schwarzwald - Ausrüstung, Technik, Touren, Tipps

* Von der Draisine, dem Laufrad des badischen Erfinders Karl Drais über den Drahtesel bis zur Hichtech-Rennmaschine: Die Geschichte des Fahrrads
      Historie

    * Rad extrem: Von Rennen in Bergwerks-Stollen, auf Bobbahnen bis zum Radweitsprung von der Skisschanze

Quelle: SWR


----------



## toddy (6. Oktober 2006)

um 18.15, falls es interessiert!


----------



## matou (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, als Ergänzung zum 09.10. ...

*Downhill Meisterschaft im SWR Fernsehen*
In der SWR-Sportsendung Sport am Montag wird nicht nur ausführlich über die DM berichtet sondern auch über den Mountainbikesport im allgemeinen. Sendezeit: Montag, 09.10.2006 um 18.15 Uhr.


----------



## Scottfreak (9. Oktober 2006)

drSchwoab schrieb:


> SWR Baden-Württemberg:
> 
> Fahrräder abseits der Straße - das war früher die Querfeldein-Domäne. Heute schultert man das Fahrrad an besonders schweren Stellen nicht mehr, sondern man donnert mit dem Mountainbike einfach drüber. Mit dem neuen, viel robusteren Fahrrad-Typ hat sich auch eine komplett neue Sportart entwickelt: Mountainbikefahren.
> Sport am Montag stellt alle Varianten und technischen Besonderheiten vor. Gibt Tipps zur Technik und zur richtigen Ausrüstung.
> ...




Ich hab kein SWR.... Gibts n Stream? Oder kann es jemand aufnehmen?

mfg Sven


----------



## KnAllTüTe (9. Oktober 2006)

Heute ! in DMAX 21.15 Uhr ! Auto Gegen Radfahrer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baltes21 (9. Oktober 2006)

hi scottfreak
würde es sofort aufnehmen, nur leider finde ich nirgens was darüber, 
wie heißt die sendung denn und wann kommt sie


----------



## Deleted 37613 (9. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab´s verpasst. Hoffentlich gibt es den Film zum downloaden...    
Bitte melden falls den jemand hat.


----------



## black soul (9. Oktober 2006)

na ja  für ne halbe stunde war  die sendung net schlecht. einiges zum thema bike, bis zurück zum laufrad. marathon durch den schwarzwald, wie  immer : ein paar bilder fertig.
aber: DH wildbad bericht zum  viel zu kurz, nix gescheites. ein paar  szenen action von der strecke, sonst nur luft. ah ja, herr klausmann war auch da, hat ja wieder mal gewonnen. kurzes interview, kleiner schwenk zur familie und einen dicken siegerkuss von frau.
aber war ja klar, hauptsache sabine hat gelabert.


----------



## black soul (9. Oktober 2006)

na ja  für ne halbe stunde war  die sendung net schlecht. einiges zum thema bike, bis zurück zum laufrad. marathon durch den schwarzwald, wie  immer : ein paar bilder fertig.
aber: DH wildbad bericht zum  viel zu kurz, nix gescheites. ein paar  szenen action von der strecke, sonst nur luft. ah ja, herr klausmann war auch da, hat ja wieder mal gewonnen. kurzes interview, kleiner schwenk zur familie und einen dicken siegerkuss von frau.
aber war ja klar, hauptsache sabine hat gelabert.
ergebnisse gibts hier
www.rad-net.de/modules.php?name=Aus...g=9035&mode=erg_detail&groupid=9035.3.61600.1


----------



## supermanlovers (9. Oktober 2006)

Frage mich eigentlich warum man nicht häufiger internationale CC bzw. Marathon Meisterschaften sendet. Ist sowas nicht spannender
als ein Straßen Rennen? (Auch für nicht Biker   )
Ein MTB Rennen ist abwechslungsreicher und meiner Meinung nach auch
härter. Das Problem ist halt nur die Filmaufnahmen da man wohl kaum mit
vielen Motorräder zum filmen nebenher fahren kann wie bei der Tour de France o.ä.
Schaue zwar auch gerne die Tour aber eigentlich sind doch nur die Bergetappen gegen Ende spannend.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (9. Oktober 2006)

KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> Heute ! in DMAX 21.15 Uhr ! Auto Gegen Radfahrer !!!



Habe tapfer die ganze Sendung gegkotzt... Nicht's von Bikern 
Ich konnte den Bericht auf SWR auch nicht gucken, würde mich tierisch freuen und auch seehr Dankbar sein, wenn es jemand aufgenommen hat und es irgendwo hochlädt 



Micha


----------



## KnAllTüTe (10. Oktober 2006)

also sie haben es in der werbung gesagt !


----------



## black soul (10. Oktober 2006)

supermanlovers

das mit dem daneben herfahren und filmen ist gut. vor allem in wildbad  
der motorradfahrer kriegt ne extra belohnung und der kameramann auch.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Oktober 2006)

Wie gesagt Motorräder wären keine Lösung  
aber einfach nur ein paar Kameras am Streckenrand aufzubauen
würde das ganze Rennen nicht wirklich spannend rüberbringen.
Hatte damals im Fernsehen das CC-Rennen der Männer und Frauen
in Athen 2004 gesehen weiß aber nicht mehr wie man
das Problem dort gelöst hat...


----------



## pongi (10. Oktober 2006)

also bei cc strecken kann man ja sehr wohl mit motorrad oder quad nebenher fahren. vielleicht nicht unbedingt im singletrail, aber in der regel sind die ja nicht so lang.

und bei downhill macht man es halt so wie bei den abfahrtsrennen im ski (oder schreibt man das jetzt schi?). einfach ein paar stationäre kameras das man die gesamte strecke überblicken kann.

das problem ist halt das es einfach zu teuer ist für die zu erwartenden werbeeinahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorte (10. Oktober 2006)

SWR Baden-Württemberg:

Fahrräder abseits der Straße...

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=7273110378922500549

ich hoffe die Qualität ist 'noch' erträglich.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (10. Oktober 2006)

Thorte schrieb:


> SWR Baden-Württemberg:
> 
> Fahrräder abseits der Straße...
> 
> ...



Naja Bildquali is' net ganz perfekt  Aber wenn man das Fenster klein macht, passt's schon!

Danke für die Aufzeichnung  War sehr interessant!



Micha


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2006)

Vielen Dank @Thorte  War eine durchaus sehenswerte Sendung.
Allerdings wunderts mich jetzt gar nichtmehr so sehr, dass die Spitz bei Specialized rausfliegt.

Moderatorin:"Das Rennmountainbike von Sabine Spitz kostet?"
Sabine Spitz:"*seufz*etwa 10.000 Euro!"  

Wie dass denn - Louis Vuitton Satteltaschen und Moet in der Trinkflasche?  

Grüße.


----------



## supermanlovers (10. Oktober 2006)

In der aktuellen "Bike" wird das Epic von Sauser vorgestellt
was ja fast identisch ist. Dafür wird auch ein Preis von 10.000 angegeben.
normal kostet das S-Works Epic 6.000 dazu kommen dann halt noch
viele Spezialanfertigungen und extrem teure Parts von AX Lightness etc.


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2006)

Also soweit ich weiss, kostet das neue Epic S-Works Carbon um die 6500 Euro. Da ist dann aber auch schon alles drann, was Rang und Namen hat. Wie zur Hölle willst du dass dann noch für 3500 Euro aufpimpen. Ok durch ein paar Edelparts gehen da noch einige hundert Euros weg, aber die Sachen die man dann abaut muss man ja auch wieder abziehen. Ausserdem hab ich am Spitz Bike nix aussergewöhnliches gesehen, mal von den Tune Barends und den Eggbeatern abgesehen.

Ist ja aber auch egal da OT.

Grüße.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. Oktober 2006)

@Einheimischer

Du bist nicht oft im Leichtbauforum unterwegs, oder? Ich sag mal als Stichwort Speedware Pulleys. 1 Carbon Schaltwerksröllchen 45,- oder der Tufo LRS für über 1000,- dann hätten wir noch Eggbeater 4Ti für jenseits der 400,- die AX Lightness und Schmolke Anbauteile nicht zu vegessen. Die Clavicula Kurbel für 1000,- wäre auch noch eine Erwähnung wert. Bin ich schon bei 10.000,-? 

Grüße
Der böse Wolf


----------



## HB76 (11. Oktober 2006)

glaub auch net das des ein rahmen von der stange ist den die sabine da fährt


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Oktober 2006)

Ok, ihr habt gewonnen. Das Ding kostet 10kEuro - aber ich bestehe darauf, dass wenn da Clavicula Kurbeln drann sind, Sie auch eine Louis Vuitton Satteltasche hat  

Grüße.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (11. Oktober 2006)

Wobei man im Film (bei dem Vergleich 700,- Focus Bike zu dem Speci) auch erkennen kann, daß Sattel und Sattelstütze nicht zu dem Preis beitragen. Da sehe ich einen SLK Sattel und irgendeine gebogene scheinbar Alustütze. Damit kommt man definitiv nicht auf 10k Da hat sie locker 600,- verschenkt 
Dann ist es wohl doch die LV Laufradtasche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rkersten (11. Oktober 2006)

10kâ¬ ... kÃ¶nnte schon hinkommen. Schon krass wenn man mal umrechnet sind das 20.000 DM ... dafÃ¼r hat man zu DM Zeiten schon einen sehr schÃ¶nen Kleinwagen bekommen  ... nagut zu DM Zeiten hÃ¤tt ich auch nie dran gedacht das ich mal eine SID Worldcup fahren werde (damals schon Ã¼ber 1000 DM).

@Der bÃ¶se Wolf ... also wer 45â¬ fÃ¼r ein Carbon SchaltrÃ¤dchen ausgibt dem ist auch nicht mehr zu helfen, was bringt das 2g Gewichtsersparnis?


----------



## 007ike (11. Oktober 2006)

ich denke der preis liegt so hoch, da es sich bei den team bikes um hand gefertigte prototypen handelt, die auch mit vor serien parts bestückt sind


----------



## Deleted 59760 (13. Oktober 2006)

ich fande den Beitrag anschaubar aber andere sache : 
Hat vlt. jemand den Beitrag auf DSF aufgenommen vom 

Stoke - Das DSF Szene Magazin Spezial mit folgendem Inhalt: 

Wiederholung:  vom 10.10.2006  

In der Zusammenfassung der Mountainbike-Saison 2006 zeigt das DSF alles, was die Freestyle Bewegung ausmacht: Ryan Leech wird die Sendung begleiten und einige hilfreiche Trainingstipps für Anfänger zeigen. Wir präsentieren außerdem den Auftritt von Gareth Dyer und einiger bekannter kanadischer Fahrer, dazu berichtet das DSF über die besten internationalen/nationalen Events: Zum Beispiel, dass Red Bull District Rennen, Adidas Slope Style, Cologn Dirt Flames und viele mehr.  



Wäre eine wunderbare Sache wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte  und so oder per PM mir einen Link schicken könnte.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## FoX_sb (13. Oktober 2006)

In den 10k sind auch noch die ganzen Titanschrauben mit drin, was kostet sowas denn?


----------



## HB76 (13. Oktober 2006)

Der bÃ¶se Wolf schrieb:


> Da sehe ich einen SLK Sattel und irgendeine gebogene scheinbar AlustÃ¼tze. Damit kommt man definitiv nicht auf 10kâ¬ Da hat sie locker 600,- verschenkt
> Dann ist es wohl doch die LV Laufradtasche...



was ist ein slk-sattel? meinst sicher einen slr-sattel? is es aber auch nicht gewesen. war ein specialized toupe







kann ich nur empfehlen ist sau bequem, wenn nicht immer die blÃ¶de nase abbrechen wÃ¼rde


----------



## Scottfreak (13. Oktober 2006)

Nochmal zu dem Thema Kameraführung von oben: Man könnte doch auch diese Kameras an einem Seilzug nehmen, wie sie mitlerweile in so vielen Bereichen verwendet werden (z.B. Skisprung). 1-2 Kameras an der Strecke entlang, kommt bestimmt geil, vor alle die Geschwindigkeit kommt dann ja auch so bisschen rüber. Kostet natürlich....

mfg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (13. Oktober 2006)

das bike kostet niemals 10k. hÃ¶chstens 6-7000 hypothetischer vk. ek sicher unter 5.
ti-schrauben kosten auch nicht so viel.(2-5â¬ stÃ¼ck)

die meisten pros fahren relativ zivile rÃ¤der. leichtbaushice lohnt sich mittelfristig nicht so sehr wie man denkt..


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (13. Oktober 2006)

so wird es bei manchen szenen in roam/stund/nwd doch auch gemacht. 
kommt total geil.<(kann im im bikepark auber auch ausm lift aus machen.

@thread:
hat einer storke aufgenommen?


----------



## rkersten (13. Oktober 2006)

diesen Link hat mir gerade meine Freundin geschickt, hab mir die Seite noch nicht genau anschauen können da ich hier nur mit einer GPRS Verbindung im Netz bin ... am Montag schau ich mich da mal genauer um

Hier der Link


----------



## Flok (30. Oktober 2006)

Hab mal einen Transalpbericht vom ZDF hochgeladen:

Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen (ZDF nah&fern)

~ 15min


----------



## <MM> (30. Oktober 2006)

>Terrorpudel:

COOOL!

Danke für den Link! - Super!!

Frage: Wieviel MB hat denn die Datei, die du hochgeladen hast? (Rein interessehalber.)


----------



## Flok (30. Oktober 2006)

<MM> schrieb:


> >Terrorpudel:
> 
> COOOL!
> 
> ...



Die Orginaldatei selber hat 88mb (384x288 divx 5, 128kb/s audiospur). Die Qualität wird bei google-video dann natürlich reduziert.


----------



## <MM> (30. Oktober 2006)

Merci für die Info!


----------



## da_dude (30. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schöner Beitrag. Danke dir für den Upp.


----------



## hank_the_tank (31. Oktober 2006)

netter beitrag. so schön kann eine mittagspause sein!

rock on!


----------



## faketreee (31. Oktober 2006)

Joa, vielen Dank. Wirklich ein schöner launemachender Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobybo (5. November 2006)

Hilfe!
Sehe gerade in der Zeitung, dass auf ORF1 jetzt ein Bericht über die diesjähirge Crocodile Trophy läuft  
Wenn das zufällig jemand aufnimmt, dann schickt mir doch mal eine PM. Ich würde gerne die "private Sicherheitskopie" bei mir aufbewahren ;-)

btw: Wiederholung auf ORF Sport Plus am Donnerstag, 9.11.2006, um 03.10 Uhr und 21.25 Uhr!

Thx 'nd greetz,

Frank


----------



## Actec (5. November 2006)

heute 14:30 auf DMAX wird eine Wiederholung der BBC Dokumentation "Stunt Junkies" mit Darren Berrecloth gezeigt.
Ride On!


----------



## <MM> (5. November 2006)

schobybo schrieb:


> [...]Wenn das zufällig jemand in Digiform aufnimmt und irgendwo uppen könnte, wäre das total prima



...außer für denjenigen, der's hochgeladen hat, denn bei dem wird sich der ORF melden mit einer kleinen Belehrung bzgl. Copyright und so...


----------



## Stiffler2409 (13. November 2006)

Am 23.11 kommt um 21.15Uhr auf Kabel 1 --> Mit Radkurieren durch N.Y.

MfG


----------



## eLw00d (13. November 2006)

Dat kann man aber auch jetzt schon gucken! 
Sehr sehr genial:

*klick*


----------



## Bibendum (15. November 2006)

Vom 9/10/2006:


KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> Heute ! in *DMAX *21.15 Uhr ! Auto Gegen Radfahrer !!!


Hat das noch jemand vorliegen und kann es mir zur Verfügung stellen?
Ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her, aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal.


----------



## bikeburnz (15. November 2006)

MaxPower__ schrieb:


> heute 14:30 auf DMAX wird eine Wiederholung der BBC Dokumentation "Stunt Junkies" mit Darren Berrecloth gezeigt.
> Ride On!



hat irgendwer das digital ? bzw. irgendwie aufgenommen ?


----------



## hypnosis (30. Januar 2007)

auf N24 kommt gleich etwas über das schweißen von DH-Rahmen


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Januar 2007)

hypnosis schrieb:


> auf N24 kommt gleich etwas über das schweißen von DH-Rahmen



Danke.... *umschalt!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_Bergwerk (30. Januar 2007)

hallo
wann bei mir läuft da was von triebwerken


----------



## Eddigofast (30. Januar 2007)

Ich habs gerade erst gesehen, gleich kommt auf N24 Kronzuckers Kosmos etwas über den MTB Bau in den USA, über die Qualität des Berichts kann ich nichts sagen !


----------



## Eddigofast (30. Januar 2007)

Es geht dabei um Cannondale Bikes, habe ich gerade auf der HP von N24 Erfahren....


----------



## underfrange (30. Januar 2007)

gleich soweit


----------



## dkc-live (30. Januar 2007)

jo scheinen noch alte super v rahmen zu sein... so wie ich es erkannt hab. kann mich auch irren


----------



## votecstoepsl (30. Januar 2007)

WERBUNG.... dann gehts los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (30. Januar 2007)

Mist, ich hab's verpasst: Florian Silbereisen springt mit dem MTB von einer Skisprungschanze. In Wintergarten der Volksmusik oder so ähnlich. Am 29.01. Hat's jemand mitgeschnitten? Achim Mentzel war auch da. Muss krass gewesen sein. Und die Musik erst...


----------



## The Offspring (30. Januar 2007)

haben die da gerade gesagt ne schaltung ( es war ein XT schaltwerk ) kann bis zu 700â¬ kosten ??? oder hab ich mich verhÃ¶rt und es sollte 70 heiÃen ?


----------



## Eike. (30. Januar 2007)

Das ist wahrscheinlich der Beitrag der schon vor einiger Zeit mal bei Galileo kam.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Januar 2007)

war sehr gut. mit 700 â¬ meinen bestimmt krubel umwerfer ritzel kette schaltwerk ... schalthebel usw.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Januar 2007)

leider nicht aber den cd bericht hab ich aufgezeichnet


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2007)

Bibendum schrieb:


> Vom 9/10/2006:
> 
> Hat das noch jemand vorliegen und kann es mir zur Verfügung stellen?
> Ist zwar schon ein Weilchen her, aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal.



denke, dass müsste es sein:
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-4837525479513573938&q=mountainbike

fake-rennen, ätzende tussi und shizzle auto-mist. aber stötze ist korrekt


----------



## Eddigofast (30. Januar 2007)

Naja, so wirklich habe ich in dem Beitrag nichts dazulernen können, aber allemal  Journalistisch einwandfei recherchiert, außer die 700 Otten für das XT Schaltwerk, die meinten sicherlich die komplette Gruppe....


----------



## MATTESM (30. Januar 2007)

... und sluupsteil meister.... 

..m..


----------



## ILJA (30. Januar 2007)

also zur abwechslung mal wirklich ein gut ausgearbeiteter Beitrag, alles klar und auch für nicht-Biker deutlich dargestellt (und ich habe keinen einzigen Sturz gesehen!?! entlich werden wir mal nicht als kranke Ransportartler mit zu viel Geld und zu wenig Grips dargestellt(...hab aber leider nicht von anfang an geschaut)). Sowas ist man ja von Pro7/N24 garnicht gewohnt^^
Am geilsten fand ich ja die Qualitätskontrolle: Erstmal von der Laderampe droppen. Und jetzt weiß ich entnlich, wie die meine Schweißnähte so geil hinbekommen. Sehr informativ.


----------



## boedi (30. Januar 2007)

Wurde hier eigentlich noch nie überlegt einen Bittorrent Server auf die Beine zu stellen?
Schneller und einfacher kann man Videos gar nicht verteilen und da es sich um TV Aufzeichnungen handelt dürfte es ja auch von der rechtlichen Seite bedenkenlos sein!

Bzw. ich würde sogar einen Sport-torrent server kennen, über den man was verteilen könnte. Bislang gibts da überwiegend Strassenrennen und es is leider generell viel zu wenig los da. Also wo sind die Leute, die uns an ihrer Sammlung alter Eurosport Weltcup Übertragungen teilhaben lassen wollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (30. Januar 2007)

das schweißen war das interessanteste... werde gleich mal mit meinen badboy mit der alfine von laderampe dropen. und wehe es geht kaputt^^


----------



## Scottfreak (31. Januar 2007)

boedi schrieb:


> Wurde hier eigentlich noch nie überlegt einen Bittorrent Server auf die Beine zu stellen?
> Schneller und einfacher kann man Videos gar nicht verteilen und da es sich um TV Aufzeichnungen handelt dürfte es ja auch von der rechtlichen Seite bedenkenlos sein!




Es ist Ilegal!!!

Zum Bericht, habe diesen heute gesehen, wohl ne Wiederholung ;-). Als die den Preis des XT Schaltwerks nannten, musste ich auch schmunzeln 

Anonsten, guter Bericht!! GROßES LOB!!! 

mfg Sven


----------



## Ch0j1n (1. Februar 2007)

Hi,

habe den Bericht auch gestern gesehen. War nicht schlecht, in gewohnter N24 Qualitaet, kurz und fÃ¼r jeden der 0 Ahnung von Bikes hat sicherlich gut verstaendlich. Ich haette ein wenig mehr Infos erwartet aber naja...

Zu dem Preis des Schaltwerkes, wenn ich mich recht erinner haben sie gesagt "... bis zu 700â¬...".
Denke mir mal dass damit dann Getriebenaben Ã¡ la Rohloff / Sram  gemeint sind.

Und das CD die einige Firma in den USA sind, die als einzige ihre Rahmen noch selber schweissen glaub ich irgendwie nicht so recht...


â¬dith sagt : FÃ¼r die, die den Beitrag sehen moechten besteht unter http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/ 
die MÃ¶glichkeite die Sendung aufzeichnen zu lassen und anschliessend runterzuladen. Gibt auch noch Ã¤hnlich andere Seiten, einfach mal nach "online tv rekorder" googlen. Ist soweit ich weiss auch alles legal.


So long


----------



## pongi (1. Februar 2007)

ist schon legal bzw es ist nicht illegal. aber das problem ist halt das man im vorfeld wissen muss das solche sendungen kommen


----------



## <MM> (1. Februar 2007)

onlinetvrecorder.com hat bei mir schon einge Male die Sendung zwar aufgezeichnet, dann aber intern nicht konvertieren können oder dgl. - jedenfalls war's aufgezeichnet aber nicht verfübar. Sehr dubios...


----------



## boedi (1. Februar 2007)

Also ich bin auch in ner Motorsport community aktiv und da gibts alles was im TV läuft ein paar Stunden später zum runter laden.  
Von der Formel1 gibts z.B. alle Rennen ab 1978 in voller Länge, was ich nie zu denken gewagt hätte, das man so was findet! Deshalb bin ich mir sicher, dass man auch alle MTB Rennen, die Eurosport in den 90ern übertragen hat finden kann!?

Die Fernsehsender scheinen damit kein Problem zu haben und ich sehs mal so; solange die Rechteinhaber das Material nicht als offizielle DVD verkaufen sollen sie sich auch nicht beschweren wenn Fans es für andere Fans verfügbar machen!


----------



## etiam (2. Februar 2007)

ich frage mich warum die sender sich deswegen aufregen. die sollen doch froh sein. so sehen die leute die von denen eingespielte werbung und logos und der wiedererkennungswert steigt einfach. niemand hat vor, die sendungen als sein eigentum zu verkaufen. die sender sollen froh sein, denn sie brauchen die sendung nicht wirklich wiederholen. zur primetime muss es auch nicht laufen. ich finds quatsch sich da mit copyright zu überwerfen. diese sender finanzieren sich mit werbung und das auch nicht zu knapp. bezahlt ist die ganze chose also schon. was fürchten die denn? die sollen mal dran denken dass wir auch nur arbeitnehmer sind die nicht immer kucken könen wann DIE die sendungen in ihr programm schieben...

ich freue mich wenn ich aufnahmen bekommen kann, weil mir just zu diesem zeitpunkt mein videorecorder verreckt ist, den ich brauche um mir eine RECHTMÄSSIGE AUFZEICHNUNG zu machen. ob ich die nun über den umweg des runterladen bekomme oder selber aufzeichne. ich finde in diesem falle ist das ZIEL / ABSICHT ausschlaggebend für eine eventuelle rechtsverfolgung. nicht umsonst werde ich ja auch entsprechend bestraft wenn ich jemanden aus versehen oder mit absicht über den haufen fahre...


----------



## Bibendum (2. Februar 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> denke, dass müsste es sein:
> http://video.google.de/videoplay...
> 
> fake-rennen, ätzende tussi und shizzle auto-mist. aber stötze ist korrekt



@Speedfire
Super!
Fetten Dank.


----------



## Marc B (2. Februar 2007)

war der bericht von der bike-herstellung bei bergwerk schon hier? wenn ja denn sorry für den doppelpost:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Y99EXQPeE

vom gleichen user, mein absoluter favorit was district ride-berichte angeht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aGwbvyW6k0 

(für alle die vor ort waren top )

und saalbach auf auf dsf: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBXxZ0JMFi8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberfuchs (13. Februar 2007)

pongi schrieb:


> ist schon legal bzw es ist nicht illegal. aber das problem ist halt das man im vorfeld wissen muss das solche sendungen kommen



Hast Du schonmal einen Blick auf den TV-Browser geworfen? Gibt´s für Mac und PC. Link: http://www.tv-browser.org

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB_Armin (14. Februar 2007)

@<MM> 
Was machst Du mit dem GWR von OTR? 
OTR ist ja ganz nett aber bei mir ist der good will factor auf 1 und damit sind keine downloads mehr möglich. 
Tja OTR = gute Idee, aber auf dauer nicht praktikabel.


----------



## <MM> (14. Februar 2007)

>MTB_Armin:

Schlag' mich, aber die GWR hab' ich tatsächlich bisher übersehen.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (24. Februar 2007)

MfG


----------



## Gabelschrotter (4. März 2007)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:


> MfG



von mir auch


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. März 2007)

Tipps zum Fahrradkauf, jetzt bei "Avenzio/Pro7"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (7. März 2007)

...OK, vergesst es!


----------



## Bonzai1982 (7. März 2007)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> ...OK, vergesst es!



Doch so gut ???


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. März 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> Doch so gut ???


----------



## physicist (10. März 2007)

hat jemand eine ahnung wann das nächste mal 
Berlin, Berlin
Tortour de Berlin - Fahrradkuriere hart am Limit
von Karsten Wolf
ausgestrahlt wird? Oder bei welchem sender man den film eventuell bestellen könnte?
danke,
lg


----------



## Scottfreak (10. März 2007)

physicist schrieb:


> hat jemand eine ahnung wann das nächste mal
> Berlin, Berlin
> Tortour de Berlin - Fahrradkuriere hart am Limit
> von Karsten Wolf
> ...



und für die frage meldest du dich hier an  naja, erstmal herzlich willkommen ne ;-)

hab aber leider keine ahnung, im bezug auf deine frage. aber das würde mich auch interessieren, hört sich nämlich sehr interessant an 

schönen abend noch


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2007)

guido tschugg im dsf:

8.4.2007 13:30 Uhr
9.4.2007 10:30 Uhr (Wdh)
10.4.2007 18:00 Uhr (Wdh)


----------



## HB76 (11. März 2007)

jetzt VOX, helmtests


----------



## <MM> (11. März 2007)

HB76 schrieb:


> jetzt VOX, helmtests


Gibt's auch auf YouTube: http://youtube.com/watch?v=uXZn-ieIOq4


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2007)

gestern abend war was lustiges, wollte mit einem kumpel eine VHS Kassette schauen und während des zurückspulens flimmerte irgendwie ein ARD-Film über die mattscheibe, haben wir gar nicht beachtet. auf einmal sind zwei downhiller in voller montur und fetten bikes zu sehen, ziemlich lustig war das. sie wurden anscheinend von einer der hauptfiguren dieses films den berg runtergejagt, wobei der besagte bergdoktor oder was auch immer, den kürzeren zieht und sich mit seinem quad überschlägt, während die biker entkommen....


----------



## pongi (11. März 2007)

also wie im richtigen leben? *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (14. März 2007)

(der HP von www.bike-guide.com entnommen) 
Am heutigen Mittwoch um 19.00 Uhr kommt im TV-Magazin »Galileo« auf Pro7 ein Bericht über das Thema Radhelm-Produktion. Ein Kamerateam war auch bei Moritz Milatz. 







Das Galileo/Pro7-Team suchte sich für den Bericht den langjährigen Multivan-Merida- Teamsponsor »Alpina - Eyewear and Helmets« als Partner aus und dokumentiert die Helmproduktion im Alpina-Werk. Natürlich geht es in dem Beitrag auch um die verschiedenen Einsatzgebiete der modernen Fahrradhelme. 

Hier kam dann auch das Multivan-Merida Biking Team ins Spiel, speziell der Deutsche Meister Moritz Milatz. Das Pro7-Filmteam besuchte ihn am Montag, den 05.03.2007 in Freiburg und drehte einige nette MTB-Szenen mit Moritz, die heute um 19.00 Uhr im »Galileo Magazin« ausgestrahlt werden.


----------



## nightdancer (6. April 2007)

Hi Leutz!

Am Sonntag, 15. April um 18 Uhr in RTL2 in "Welt der Wunder":
Da hat ein Kamerateam die Crew vom Bike-Magazin begleitet,
wie sie Bikes im Labor und in der Praxis testen.


----------



## kettenknecht (12. April 2007)

Fahrradfahren

Samstag, 14. April 2007, 17.30 Uhr

Vivo trifft Menschen, in deren Leben das Fahrrad eine besondere Rolle spielt: als Arbeitsmittel, als Sportgerät, aber auch als Gegenstand nostalgischer Träume.

Porträt: Mit großspurigem Auftreten, obwohl sie nur auf zwei dünnen Rädern unterwegs sind, und martialischer Kleidung, obwohl die nur ein schwacher Schutz gegen die Gefahren der Straße ist, fallen sie auf: Fahrradkuriere. vivo erkundet die Welt der Boten auf zwei Rädern.

Reportage: Urlaub auf dem Fahrrad wird in Deutschland immer beliebter, für viele ist eine Radreise sogar der Haupturlaub des Jahres....


----------



## pongi (12. April 2007)

wenn du jetzt auch noch sagst auf welchem sender das kommt wäre das klasse *gg*


----------



## rkersten (12. April 2007)

@pongi google + vivo ... sagt dir das es auf 3Sat kommen muss  
@kettenknecht ... beim nächsten Mal den Sender nicht vergessen!


----------



## etiam (12. April 2007)

Korrektur des Beitrages von nightdancer: Es ist nicht "Welt der Wunder", sondern  "Schau dich schlau!"

So 15.04 18:00  (RTL II)
746-486
Schau dich schlau!

Thema: Rad ab? - Alles rund ums Fahrrad
Wissensmagazin
Moderation: Fero Andersen und Joey Grit Winkler
Das Fahrrad ist nicht nur das erste Individualverkehrsmittel gewesen, es ist bis heute auch das preiswerteste geblieben. Fahrradfahren ist mittlerweile sogar zum Lieblingssport der Deutschen geworden. Fero Andersen macht auf dem Rennrad eine Rundtour um den Gardasee. Mit dabei ist ein Fahrradprofi und ein eher untrainierter Mensch - was passiert im Körper der drei Radler? Ist Fahrradfahren wirklich so gesund wie angepriesen und wenn ja, warum? Joey Grit Winkler nimmt mit Hilfe eines Profis die verschiedenen Fahrradtypen unter die Lupe und erklärt ihre Vorzüge: Rennrad, Mountainbike, Trekkingrad, Cruiser und Co. - für welches Terrain eignen sie sich am besten? Die Redewendung "das ist wie das Fahrradfahren - das verlernt man nie!" wird sehr häufig verwendet. Wir gehen der Sache auf den Grund: Welche Fähigkeiten brauchen wir, um Rad zu fahren, und warum verlernen wir es nie? Ein modernes Fahrrad besteht aus Tausenden von Einzelteilen - wir zeigen, wie aufwändig die Produktion der heutigen High-Tech-Fahrräder ist und wie akribisch die Fahrräder getestet werden. Was muss ein Fahrrad alles dran haben, um in Deutschland eine Straßenzulassung zu erhalten? Außerdem in der Sendung: Wie viel hält ein Fahrradhelm aus? Wie schwer sind Fahrradschlösser zu knacken? Dazu gibt es die besten Tipps von einem Fahrraddoktor, wie man ein Fahrrad schnell und einfach selber repariert.


----------



## kettenknecht (12. April 2007)

rkersten schrieb:


> @kettenknecht ... beim nächsten Mal den Sender nicht vergessen!



ups, pardon  wollte noch den link nach 3sat reinsetzen


----------



## CedricC (12. April 2007)

Am 17.04. um 23.10 Uhr könnt ihr auf DMAX die Sendung Nervenkitzel Natur - Extremsportler am Limit sehen. Es geht um Amir, Timo Pritzel und Tarek Rasouli und übers Freeriden und Slopestyle fahren.
Viel Spass beim Gucken!


----------



## Erars (12. April 2007)

Vielleicht will hier ja einer von euch mitmachen und sich dann im Sommer selber im Fernseher bewundern zu können   Gibt ja immerhin eine Folge über Downhill und eine über BMX
http://www.mtv.de/hotsports/index.php

Gruß Erars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madt (15. April 2007)




----------



## Madt (15. April 2007)

laeuft gerade auf rtl 2


----------



## mr proper (15. April 2007)

etiam schrieb:


> Korrektur des Beitrages von nightdancer: Es ist nicht "Welt der Wunder", sondern  "Schau dich schlau!"
> 
> So 15.04 18:00  (RTL II)
> 746-486
> ...


 Wie Lächerlich, wie die die MTB's teten. So bekommt man richtig guten eindruck vom Bike  
Allso mein nächstes Bike werd ich sicherlich nur noch nach den Testergebnissen dieser Herren kaufen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. April 2007)

Ich dachte die testen danach welcher Hersteller wie viele Anzeigen im Magazin geschaltet hat


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (15. April 2007)

zu geil


----------



## Christer (15. April 2007)

Die Tests in den Magazinen waren doch schon immer mehr als lächerlich, aber der Bericht selber war doch ganz gut. Mal etwas anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ik23 (15. April 2007)

Jo, haben ihren Job ganz gut gemacht, obwohl die Blondine zum Teil ein bisschen unmotiviert schien. Aber Bordsteine hochhopsen wollen.


----------



## Olle Jolze (15. April 2007)

Kann man ´ner Halbschwangeren aber auch nicht verübeln.
Vor Allem: Er mit nem Fulli und Sie quält sich mit nem Trekking Bike.
Ich fand unter den Umständen hat Sie eigentlich n guten Job gemacht.


----------



## sterniwaf (15. April 2007)

Ich fand die Sendung auch, na sagen wir mal, sympathisch! Auch die bike-tests in der Bike wurden relativiert. Wir hier im Forum neigen ja schnell dazu, alles zu dramatisieren. Also: Mal nen Gang runterschalten, fertig.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (15. April 2007)

Olle Jolze schrieb:


> Kann man ´ner Halbschwangeren aber auch nicht verübeln.
> Vor Allem: Er mit nem Fulli und Sie quält sich mit nem Trekking Bike.
> Ich fand unter den Umständen hat Sie eigentlich n guten Job gemacht.



Volle Zustimmung! Für eine Frau, die grobgeschätzt im 5.-6. Monat ist, war sie ja wohl mal gut!


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (15. April 2007)

Ich fand die Sendung einfach nur flach und kaum Informierend, das einzige Interessante war, die Runde am Gardasee von den âBikeâ Leuten, wie die halt testen...


----------



## Sash (17. April 2007)

Habe es leider verpasst, gibt es ein link zur Sendung?


----------



## Christian_74 (17. April 2007)

Ist doch klar, dass eine Sendung für Normalos nicht die Interessen und Erwartungen von MTB-Freaks entsprechen wird. 

Ich fand die Sendung amüsant. Die Moderatoren machten es nett und es gab keine schlimme Flops (a la Biketest BMW mit umgekehrt eingebauter Gabel). Könnte gerne mehr von solche Sendungen geben.


----------



## sterniwaf (17. April 2007)

Christian_74 schrieb:


> Ist doch klar, dass eine Sendung für Normalos nicht die Interessen und Erwartungen von MTB-Freaks entsprechen wird.
> 
> Ich fand die Sendung amüsant. Die Moderatoren machten es nett und es gab keine schlimme Flops (a la Biketest BMW mit umgekehrt eingebauter Gabel). Könnte gerne mehr von solche Sendungen geben.



Klasse!


----------



## mightyEx (17. April 2007)

Also ich fand die Sendung für Otto-normal durchaus brauchbar. Das die Eggsberden da nur müde lächeln war mir klar. Aber Fernsehen wird ja nicht nur für Bike-Profis gemacht.
Ich fand's nicht schlecht - von mir gibt's da ne glatte 2+  .


----------



## senf2 (23. April 2007)

Hat jemand schon was von Houffalize im TV gesehen oder weiss wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (1. Mai 2007)

Hi
kleiner Tipp für die, die noch etwas länger auf sind ...
Terra Nova Di.01. Mai 23.20 h
  Wilde Touren
"Kokopelli-Trail"
lief heut´Nachmittag schon ...
falls das schonmal jemand gemacht ...wäre da dankbar für jegliche Infos ...


  Gruß
-magic-


----------



## MarkBB (10. Mai 2007)

Heute Abend, 22:15 Uhr im ZDF kommt was über Doping.

Grüßle Mark


----------



## Gabelschrotter (10. Mai 2007)

Am 12.Mai (samstag) werden auf MTV die T-mobile playgrounds(MTB u. BMX) live übertragen.


----------



## Skeletor23 (11. Mai 2007)

gestern nacht hab ich zufällig auf 3Sat was über so Typen gesehen die irgendwo
in Deutschland Northshores bauen. 
Hab leider erst etwas spät reingezappt.

Weiß jemand was genaueres darüber?

*EDIT*

hab grad mal geschaut, war doch ARTE und nicht 3Sat, das hier hab ich gefunden:

http://www.arte.tv/de/kunst-musik/tracks/Diese-Woche/20050106/1565910.html


----------



## GT_Frodo (11. Mai 2007)

Gabelschrotter schrieb:


> Am 12.Mai (samstag) werden auf MTV die T-mobile playgrounds(MTB u. BMX) live übertragen.



Danke für den Tip, wird bestimmt gut.

MTV.de:

Am Samstag, den 12.05.07, 20-22 Uhr übertragen wir die Final-Läufe von BMX und Downhill mit einem anschließenden Konzert von Good Charlotte! Gesponsort von T-Mobile. Macht euch gefasst auf eine heftige Sause!


----------



## eLw00d (12. Mai 2007)

Man sollte noch erwähnen, dass seit 14 Uhr ein livestream online ist. 
Funktioniert prima.

http://www.mtv.de/extremeplaygrounds/index.php


----------



## trafko (22. Mai 2007)

heute um 17:15 kommt soweit ich das mitbekommen habe bei Abenteuer Leben ein Test zwischen billigen und teuren Mountainbikes. In der Vorschau konnte man schon erkennen das ein paar trails gerockt werden! Könnte ganz gut sein! Kanns leider nich gucken ... wäre also ganz geil wenns jemand aufnimmt und online stellen könnte!!


----------



## ik23 (22. Mai 2007)

Genau jetzt, Rocky gegen Bulls, geht doch


----------



## eLw00d (22. Mai 2007)

War das ne Suntour Gabel ?
Lecker durchgebrochen ^^

Find´s klasse, dass die in Oberammergau gedreht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Driver (22. Mai 2007)

Habs leider nicht voll gesehen. Was ich gesehen habe war nen praktischer Berg Abfahrt Test im Gelände mit Sprüngen: 

Beim Billig-Rad gabs nach ner Zeit 

- hinten nen 8 ter 
- vorne ist der Bügel von der Gabel (SUNTOUR XCT mit 100 mm Federweg lt. Hersteller) gebrochen, also war dann Schieben angesagt
- über die Bremsen hat der Tester mangels Bremskraft auch geklagt. 
- Beklagt wurde auch, dass die Gabel zu schnell ausfedert, sich das Rad dann zu stark aufschaukelt und dass die Gabel in echt keine 100 mm Federweg haben würde.


----------



## Moi (22. Mai 2007)

hat sich gerade erledigt


----------



## Helfari (22. Mai 2007)

Hat mich gewundert, dass die Gabel so schnell gebrochen ist. Außerdem wurde zwischendrin noch kurz gezeigt, wie bei fusion so gearbeitet wird.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (22. Mai 2007)

also dass die gabel nicht viel mitmacht hab ich mir ja gedacht, aber so -.- zu krass


----------



## Der Yeti (22. Mai 2007)

wenn man vorher ansägt, bricht jede gabel


----------



## shuuz (22. Mai 2007)

Das das mit der Gabel so mit rechten Dingen zugeht glaub ich auch kaum. Man will ja beim Bericht schließlich was zu bieten haben.....Medien halt.
Aber die Reaktion des Fahrers war schon lustig - na heu, hier stimmt doch was nich....oh, die Gabel ist ja gebrochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scottfreak (22. Mai 2007)

hehe geil, hätte ich auch gerne gesehne ;-) wirds ne wiederholung geben?

mfg Sven


----------



## arkonis (22. Mai 2007)

die Tester meinten angeblich würde Bulls von Kindern geschweißt.


----------



## Supernova (22. Mai 2007)

fands im großen und ganzen gar nicht gut!

die aussage über die schweißnähte fand ich schon sehr anmaßend.
Auch den Test ansich fand ich sehr fragwürdig! wer genügend fahrkönnen hat, um auf so einer Strecke rumzufahren, weiß auch, dass dieses Rad dafür nicht gemacht ist/war!


----------



## sid vicious (23. Mai 2007)

der rob jauch testet doch für die BIKE, oder?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Mai 2007)

Helfari schrieb:


> Hat mich gewundert, dass die Gabel so schnell gebrochen ist. Außerdem wurde zwischendrin noch kurz gezeigt, wie bei fusion so gearbeitet wird.



Ne, absolut nicht. Ich hatte Annodazumal eine der Ersten Duro's (man Beachte-doch noch mehrere Preisklassen über der XCT), die ist mir auf der Ersten (!) Ausfahrt nach einem Bunnyhop Barspin (der evtl. nicht sooo ganz sauber gelandet war)-an der gleichen Stelle gerissen...

Ich hätte mich das mit dem Rad auf jedenfall nicht getraut. Big Balls!


----------



## biketunE (23. Mai 2007)

Also ich habs gesehen, und was soll ich sagen:

Wer solche Drops etc. so mit nem anderen Fully mit 80/100mm fährt, der kriegt selbst n Bike für 4000 Ocken kaputt.
Nicht dass ich das Bike gut fand, finde es lächerlich an so nem Bike z.b. Scheibenbremsen zu montieren.

Aber ein richtiger Test war das eben nicht, dass Bike ist dafür nicht gedacht. Für jemanden der Sonntags mit Mutti auf Waldautobahnen fährt wird es wohl reichen. Ok, die Reifen waren auch Mist.


----------



## <MM> (23. Mai 2007)

Hat's denn jemand aufgenommen?


----------



## Micro767 (23. Mai 2007)

sid vicious schrieb:


> der rob jauch testet doch für die BIKE, oder?



Du meinst den Rob J der für Rocky fährt ? Ja der testet auch für die Bike.
Der dürfte so wirklich jedes Bike kaputt bekommen wenn er will


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (23. Mai 2007)

biketunE schrieb:


> Also ich habs gesehen, und was soll ich sagen:
> 
> Wer solche Drops etc. so mit nem anderen Fully mit 80/100mm fährt, der kriegt selbst n Bike für 4000 Ocken kaputt.



Einspruch!


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2007)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Einspruch!



Einspruch stattgegeben...

das fahr ich mit nem hardtail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossfeld-biker (23. Mai 2007)

Hoi,
ich hab die Sendung(Kabel 1) leider verpasst weiß irgentjemand ob es eine wiederholung geben wird oder wo man es sich runterladen oder anschauen kann????

Gruß Simon


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Mai 2007)

Jetzt im Moment auf D-MaX:

Darren Berrecloth bei irgendeinem Mega-stunt


----------



## mbt (28. Mai 2007)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Jetzt im Moment auf D-MaX:
> 
> Darren Berrecloth bei irgendeinem Mega-stunt



Nette Sendung, da gehts ein paar Meter runter wo Darren fahren will. Aber der bleibt ganz cool  im gegensatz zu den anderen.
Gruß Mario
www.steiner-racing.de


----------



## Bi Ba Bo (28. Mai 2007)

War echt en geiler Stunt


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (6. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand gestern auf BR die Sendung Glasklar gesehen?
hier ging es um den Volkssport Fahrradklau.


----------



## smohr (11. Juni 2007)

Heute 11.06 in SF1(Schweiz) reportage über Downhill im Wallis Weltcup.
Wird später auch als Realfile im Archiv sein..


----------



## trafko (11. Juni 2007)

uhrzeit?


----------



## smohr (11. Juni 2007)

Ups...

In der Sendung 10vor10(Uhrzeit sollte klar sein...(21.50))


----------



## der Kanadier (11. Juni 2007)

jetzt auf ntv: bericht über die Cape epic tour 2007
"Tour der Leiden"
Läuft zwar schon seit ner viertel stunde, aber immerhin. Vielleicht kommt ja ne wiederholung
Grüße
Der Kanadier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oropeza (11. Juni 2007)

der Kanadier schrieb:


> jetzt auf ntv: bericht über die Cape epic tour 2007
> "Tour der Leiden"
> Läuft zwar schon seit ner viertel stunde, aber immerhin. Vielleicht kommt ja ne wiederholung
> Grüße
> Der Kanadier



Coól, danke für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## schobybo (12. Juni 2007)

Heute, 23:10 Uhr, auf DMAX: *NERVENKITZEL NATUR - EXTREMSPORTLER AM LIMIT*
Freiheit, Leidenschaft und Nervenkitzel - Sie springen, fallen, rasen - immer auf der Suche nach dem absoluten Glücksgefühl! Extremsportler lieben die Herausforderung und Erfahrungen im Grenzbereich. Freerider Sebastian Garhammer bewegt sich im Tiefschnee und auf der Buckelpiste mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit, als handele es sich um das eigene Wohnzimmer. *Profi-Mountainbiker Timo Pritzel rast in Kanada mit halsbrecherischer Geschwindigkeit einen Trail zwischen dichten Bäumen herunter*, und Kitesurfer Henning Nockel lässt sich am Strand von Kapstadt 20 Meter hoch in die Luft ziehen.


----------



## ik23 (14. Juni 2007)

Jetzt bei Polylux, ARD
Modern: 		
Bike-Trial - mit dem Fahrrad durch den Grossstadtdschungel				Extrem und illegal. Mountainbike-Artisten lassen sich auf ihrem Weg durch die Stadt von Mauern, Geländern und Mülltonnen nicht aufhalten. 
(Kay Meseberg)


----------



## KSTC (14. Juni 2007)

Naja, das bei Polylux war allerdings ziemlich kurz


----------



## ik23 (14. Juni 2007)

Jo, hat sich nicht gelohnt, böse Biker, die sich nicht an Verkehrsregeln halten, Sachen gibts. Wird sicher noch ein paar mal in den dritten Programmen wiederholt, wer es trotzdem sehen will.


----------



## lunary (26. Juni 2007)

HEUTE 26.06.2007 - 15:00 bis 16:00 Uhr

Dokumentation über die Cape Epic Mountainbike Radtour in Südafrika!

"Weisse Bescheid"

PS:Wird sicherlich noch premieretypisch zigmal wiederholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Yeti (26. Juni 2007)

auf premiere??
-.-, da habe ich schon eurosport und die ganze sender, aber mtb kann ich trotzdem net sehen


----------



## norman68 (26. Juni 2007)

lunary schrieb:


> HEUTE 26.06.2007 - 15:00 bis 16:00 Uhr
> 
> Dokumentation über die Cape Epic Mountainbike Radtour in Südafrika!
> 
> ...



Und auf was für einen Sender?

Ciao Norman


----------



## Eike. (26. Juni 2007)

Laut Premiere.de auf dem Sportportal. Das heißt dann wahrscheinlich, dass man die Sendung extra bezahlen muss wie ein Bundesligaspiel oder Formel1-Rennen.


----------



## norman68 (26. Juni 2007)

Hab es auch gefunden denn laut TV-Digital sollte das um 17.00 Uhr kommen. Läuft auf Option 1 im Sportkanal.

Ciao Norman


----------



## lunary (26. Juni 2007)

Laut "www.klack.de" sollte es auf Premiere Sport Portal 3 laufen. Es lief letztendlich auf dem Portal 2.

Wer Premiere Sport besitzt kann sich das ganze *heute Nacht um 2:00 Uhr *nochmal ansehen.

Vielleicht kanns ja jemand aufnehmen. Hab leider keine Möglichkeit dazu.

Frank

Hab noch ein paar Sendetermine gefunden:

27.06.07  	11:00 - 12:00 Uhr
18.07.07  	19:00 - 20:00 Uhr


----------



## janos (6. Juli 2007)

eurosport genau jetzt
4x und so


----------



## Bonzai1982 (6. Juli 2007)

janos schrieb:


> eurosport genau jetzt
> 4x und so



Na ... vielen Dank für den Tip


----------



## Eddigofast (6. Juli 2007)

janos schrieb:


> eurosport genau jetzt
> 4x und so



Thanks !


----------



## Eddigofast (8. Juli 2007)

Heute kommt um 21.15 Uhr eine 45 Minütige Dokumentation über Biker und Pedalritter auf ZDF Doku..

Beschreibung:

Radfahrer - Von Pedalrittern und Bikern
Sie fahren durch den dichtesten Großstadtverkehr, klettern auf zwei Rädern Berge hoch und wagen halsbrecherische Abfahrten, treten um die Wette in die Pedale, meistern Tausende Kilometer im Sattel oder fahren einfach täglich zur Arbeit.

Manche radeln gelegentlich, für andere ist es eine Passion, eine Leidenschaft oder eine Sucht geworden. Immer mehr Menschen entdecken die Lust am Fahrradfahren. Glaubt man Umfragen, fährt jeder achte Deutsche täglich mit dem Rad.


----------



## murd0c (8. Juli 2007)

20:15 bis 21:45 Rosamunde Pilcher: Das Ende eines Sommers
Im Anschluß heute-journal, anschl.: Wetter 

??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (8. Juli 2007)

murd0c schrieb:


> 20:15 bis 21:45 Rosamunde Pilcher: Das Ende eines Sommers
> Im Anschluß heute-journal, anschl.: Wetter
> 
> ??



Das Geheimnis ist ZDF Doku nicht ZDF.

Ciao Norman


----------



## Eddigofast (8. Juli 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> Das Geheimnis ist ZDF Doku nicht ZDF.
> 
> Ciao Norman



Genau ZDF Dokukanal ist ein Zusatzprogramm, welches zb. via Satellit zu Empfangen ist, die Sendung läuft gerade !


----------



## murd0c (8. Juli 2007)

Alles klar,

überlesen. Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Anbipa (10. Juli 2007)

Am 11.07.2007 um 17::15 Uhr strahlt Kabel Eins in der Sendung 

Abenteuer Leben - täglich Wissen einen Bericht über hochwertige 

Mountainbikes und die Rahmenfertigung von fusion aus.

Dabei wird der Vergleich - Billig-Mountainbike gegen Profi-Bike 

gemacht. Schauplatz ist der Bikepark in Oberammergau und die 

Testpersonen sind keine geringeren als Rob Jauch und Leander

Angerer  erfolgreiche Fahrer aus der MTB-Szene. Denn dieses 

Unterfangen ist nicht ungefährlich und zu unterschätzen - das zeigt 

auch das Testergebnis auf.

Abenteuer Leben - täglich Wissen zeigt zudem wie aufwendig in 

der Edelbikeschmiede fusion hochwertige Mountainbikes produziert 

werden (Presse-Text Kabel Eins)


----------



## Schmittler (10. Juli 2007)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Am 11.07.2007 um 17::15 Uhr strahlt Kabel Eins in der Sendung
> 
> Abenteuer Leben - täglich Wissen einen Bericht über hochwertige
> 
> Mountainbikes und die Rahmenfertigung von fusion aus.



ahh verdammt! das wollte ich auch gerade reinschreiben!


----------



## sello (10. Juli 2007)

Aber ich wette, das ist der, der schon 3 mal kam, wo sie so nen Kurierfahrer gegen nen Typen mit Automatikschaltung antreten lassen.
Zumindest kam da immer die Reportage bei Fusion hinterher.


----------



## Ani (10. Juli 2007)

hast ja noch mal glück gehabt schmittler, dass der 11te erst morgen ist 

das kam tatsächlich schon mal (vor 2-3 monaten?), allerdings ist das nicht irgendwas mit nem kurierfahrer, sondern halt das thema was oben beschrieben steht (denk ich doch mal).


----------



## eLw00d (10. Juli 2007)

Blettert doch einfach mal 2 Seiten zurück...  



trafko schrieb:


> heute um 17:15 kommt soweit ich das mitbekommen habe bei Abenteuer Leben ein Test zwischen billigen und teuren Mountainbikes. In der Vorschau konnte man schon erkennen das ein paar trails gerockt werden! Könnte ganz gut sein! Kanns leider nich gucken ... wäre also ganz geil wenns jemand aufnimmt und online stellen könnte!!



Gebrochene Suntour-Gabel, etc...


----------



## black soul (11. Juli 2007)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Dabei wird der Vergleich - Billig-Mountainbike gegen Profi-Bike  (Presse-Text Kabel Eins)



habs gerade gesehen. au weia, fusion gegen bulls..........
test konnte leider nicht zu ende gefahren werden, da die gabel gebrochen ist.
nun ja, jetzt wissen alle das baumarktfullys nicht für bikepark sind. und ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (11. Juli 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> ...und ???



Evtl. gibts mehr Typen die verstehen warum so "Freaks" ein Monatsgehalt und mehr für ein gutes Bike ausgeben. Wenn nicht auch egal, fands trotzdem ganz lustig besser als der x-te Beitrag "wie-wird-welche-Chemiebrühe-zu-Fressen-zusammengepanscht"


----------



## svudo (11. Juli 2007)

zu lustig der vergleich 200â¬ bike gegen 2000â¬ bike hÃ¤tten sie ein gleichwertiges von bulls genommen wÃ¤re es ja ok gewesen aber der test bzw vergleich lol einfach zum kaputt lachen  
dachte ja wird ein interessanter vergleich aber ich lache immer noch schweissnÃ¤hte von kindern und so einfach zum weg hauen lol
naja der test hat nur erwiesen was jeder schon wusste mit einen 200â¬ fully keine trails fahren  

nun noch was zum test 
das die billige suntour xtc gebrochen ob die wirklich nicht mehr aushÃ¤lt ?????????
die mechanischen shimano bremsen haben keine gute leistung ?? das mÃ¼sste auch jeder wissen oder !!??
die alivo 24 gang shimano schaltung versagt naja auch kein besonderes wunder  
dachte ja das der rahmen bricht bei dem 200â¬ bike aber der rahmen des wohl billigsten bulls -fully  hat gehalten nur die extrem billigen anbauteile haben eben den geist aufgegeben aber wem wundert das???
mich nicht lol  

mfg svudo


----------



## InSanE888 (11. Juli 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> habs gerade gesehen. au weia, fusion gegen bulls..........



das war ein Rocky mountain und kein Fusion 



svudo schrieb:


> zu lustig der vergleich 200 bike gegen 2000 bike hätten sie ein gleichwertiges von bulls genommen wäre es ja ok gewesen aber der test bzw vergleich lol einfach zum kaputt lachen



Der Test sollte wohl eher die Qualitätsunterschiede deutlich machen 
Und das hat er!!!


----------



## Eike. (13. Juli 2007)

Aktuell auf Eurosport. Gerade kam ein Beitrag über die Outdoorgames mit geilen Bildern allerdings wenig MTB. Nach der Werbung soll noch mehr über ein Event in Interlaken geben.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (14. Juli 2007)

Montag 8 bis 8.30 Uhr Eurosport MTB EM


----------



## murd0c (15. Juli 2007)

.

edith


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (19. Juli 2007)

Jetzt aktuell läuft bei Maybrit Illner im ZDF eine sehr interessante Diskussion über Doping im Radsport und dessen Folgen im Bereich Förderung und Sponsoring. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## GT_Frodo (20. Juli 2007)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Jetzt aktuell läuft bei Maybrit Illner im ZDF eine sehr interessante Diskussion über Doping im Radsport und dessen Folgen im Bereich Förderung und Sponsoring.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> SR



Die Sendung sollte eigentlich mal Doping im Rennradsport heißen.

Was hier noch keiner angemerkt hat ist, das es wirklich dopingfreien Radsport gibt.
Beim MTB Downhill oder auch beim Kunstradfahren, BMX und Freeride bringt Doping gar nichts. Aber schön das immer vom Radsport geredet wird, wenn eigentlich Rennradfahren gemeint ist. Da sollte in der Öffentlichkeit und auch beim BDR mal drauf hingewiesen werden.
Beim MTB-CC sieht es allerdings wahrscheinlich genauso wie beim RR-Fahren aus, da explodiert ja auch mal das Asthma-Spray der Mutter im Wohnwagen...


----------



## Kompostman (20. Juli 2007)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> MTB Downhill



Da wär ich mir mal auch nicht zu sicher...... AUch beim 4X würde es was bringen....


----------



## Matze. (20. Juli 2007)

Kompostman schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir mal auch nicht zu sicher...... AUch beim 4X würde es was bringen....



Aber eben bei weitem nicht in dem Maße wo es nur um Power geht, deshalb haben die reinen Kraft und Ausdauersportarten generell mehr Probleme mit Doping als Sportarten  bei denen mehr Technik und Geschick gefragt ist.
Dabei ist es sicher egal ob es Schwimmen, Leichtathlethik, Gewichtheben oder Rennradfahren ist, hierbei zählt nur körperliche Leistung, alles andere ist unwichtig .
Dagegen spielen z.B. im Fußball viele vermeintlich schwächere Spieler in der Spitze mit, da hier der wesentliche Aspekt der Umgang mit dem Ball ist, und da kann ich nur bedingt(Kokain) dopen.


----------



## FeierFox (20. Juli 2007)

Downhill Profis sind auch sehr gute Ausdauersportler und klar ist Technik das A und O, aber die treten doch richtig mit Power in die Pedale auf flacheren Stücken, ebenso wie die 4Crosser, die strampeln doch am Start und auch zwischendurch nochmal kräftig rein um schnell vom Platz zu kommen. Ich will niemandem was unterstellen, aber ne Verbesserung der Sprintfähigkeit mit irgendwelchen Mittelchen wäre zumindest nicht undenkbar wie ich finde.


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2007)

Die Diskussion hat hier aber rein gar nix verloren.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Juli 2007)

Beim Downhill schön Bier rein schütten, das macht locker und schnell und steht außer bei Sportschützen auf keiner Dopingliste


----------



## Matze. (20. Juli 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Diskussion hat hier aber rein gar nix verloren.





Warum nicht  im Moma am Do. kam von 5:30 - 6:15 quasi nichts anderes als Doping und der Ausstieg von ARD und ZDF, nebenbei in einem kleinen Nebensatz wurde erwähnt wer die letzte Etappe gewonnen hat


----------



## lunary (20. Juli 2007)

Morgen früh (21.07.07) auf *NTV*

*3:50 Uhr bis 4:20 Uhr *

Cape Epic - Tour der Leiden

Frank


----------



## Schmittler (20. Juli 2007)

da schlafen normale menschen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (20. Juli 2007)

Schmittler schrieb:


> da schlafen normale menschen!!!



Wozu gibts Video- bzw. Festplattenrecorder ?!


----------



## Skaarjhunter (20. Juli 2007)

offtopic: @Schmittler hast zum glück nen anderes trikot auf deinem ava ...


Gruß FLO


----------



## Eike. (20. Juli 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Warum nicht



Na wenn ich hier reinschaue will ich wissen was wann kommt und nicht wer sich was spritzt


----------



## thomsteff (27. Juli 2007)

http://www.prosieben.de/service/tvprogramm/popup.php?action=onDetail&id=11269001
Viel Spaß


----------



## Helfari (28. Juli 2007)

thomsteff schrieb:


> http://www.prosieben.de/service/tvprogramm/popup.php?action=onDetail&id=11269001
> Viel Spaß


Bei mir steht da nur: _01.01.1970, Uhr_


----------



## Der Yeti (28. Juli 2007)

bei mir auch-.-


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. Juli 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> bei mir auch-.-



Dito!


----------



## norman68 (28. Juli 2007)

Na da seit ihr halt einfach zu spät dran. Denn gestern war da noch die Startzeit 23.45 Uhr und die Themen die in der Sendung kommen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## orionbith (29. Juli 2007)

schickt mir bitte,bitte die neusten termine, wenn was im tv über mtb kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloodhound5 (29. Juli 2007)

orionbith schrieb:


> schickt mir bitte,bitte die neusten termine, wenn was im tv über mtb kommt



les doch einfach selbst nach du faule Socke!


----------



## Actec (29. Juli 2007)

sobald wir etwas neues wissen, sagen wir dir bescheid


----------



## thomsteff (31. Juli 2007)

Heut Abend bei AKTE um 22:20 auf SAT.1. Dreiste Fahrraddiebe: Die Tricks der Schlossknacker.


----------



## etiam (31. Juli 2007)

endlich mal ein beitrag auf den man noch reagieren kann und nicht so nach dem motto, achja, grade läuft was.. und ist auch schon halb vorbei


----------



## Marc B (7. August 2007)

heute nachmittag:

TV-Tipp: Heute Weltcup Schladming auf Eurosport 2
Einen Monat, nachdem am 07/08.07.2007 die besten Four-Crosser und die besten Downhiller der Welt die Planai bezwungen haben, ist endlich mal wieder im Fernsehen ein Bericht zu sehen:
Am heutigen Dienstag, den 07.08.2007 strahlt Eurosport 2 ab 18:30 Uhr europaweit einen Bericht über den Nissan UCI Mountainbike World Cup aus.


----------



## votecstoepsl (7. August 2007)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak91 (7. August 2007)

eurosport2 empfängt man doch mim normalen dig. sat nit oda muss ich nomma suchen gehn????


----------



## Lateralus (7. August 2007)

Glaube, das gibts nur in som Family-Paket oder so. Im digitalen Kabel, das es umsonst gibt/gab, ists nicht


----------



## punkt (7. August 2007)

kanns jemand aufnehmen und hochladen?


----------



## devilorangel (7. August 2007)

auf der ersten Seite steht was dazu... lies noch mal nach 

mfg aus H.A.M.B.U.R.G.


----------



## GT_Frodo (7. August 2007)

Ein wenig MTB auf eurosport )normal) diese Woche:
08.08. 23.00 Uhr

Zusammenfassung des Multisport-Teamwettbewerbes vom 2. bis 7. Juli (1 / 2) Vom 2. bis 7. Juli findet erstmals das Mountain-X Race in Savoie Mont Blanc (FRA) statt. 50 Athleten aus zehn Nationen (Frankreich, Brasilien, Neuseeland, USA, Großbritannien, Schweden, Italien, Spanien, Türkei, Portugal) kämpfen um ein Preisgeld in Höhe von 120.000 Euro. Die Athleten treten fünf Tage lang in fünf unterschiedlichen Ressorts bei fünf verschiedenen Outdoor-Aktivitäten gegeneinander an: Mountainbike, Wildwasser Kanufahren, Hochseilklettern, Adventure Running und Bergsteigen. Gekrönt wird jeder Tag mit einem Trail Run, der in die Gesamtwertung mit einfließt. Eurosport fasst die Highlights des ersten Mountain-X Race 2007 kompakt zusammen. Kommentiert wird das Geschehen vom Eurosport-Experten Stephane Franke. Eurosport Info-Link: www.mountainxrace.com.


----------



## punkt (7. August 2007)

devilorangel schrieb:


> auf der ersten Seite steht was dazu... lies noch mal nach
> 
> mfg aus H.A.M.B.U.R.G.



interessiert keinen, denn solche downloadlinks werden hier nur per pn verteilt


----------



## Myrkskog (9. August 2007)

*Heute Nacht 23:55 Stunt Junkies mit Darren Berrecloth* (Wiederholung) auf *Discovery Channel*. Ziemlich amerikanisch aber der Schluß durchaus sehenswert


----------



## Speckgenick (9. August 2007)

Wär großartig wenn du, oder jemand aus dem elitärem Kreis der Discovery Channel Seher, die Show mal aufnehmen würde und der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Deleted 32658 (9. August 2007)

Ich stell den video link jetzt mal hier rein 


Edit : http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...l=6&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=2


----------



## <MM> (10. August 2007)

nächsten Mittwoch im ERSTEN:



			
				ARD schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch, 15. 8.
> 22:45
> ARD
> Blut und Spiele
> Teil 2: "Mit Spritzen zum Sieg"





> Es sind Sternstunden der Sportgeschichte - die Realität ist ernüchternd, denn Doping regiert den Leistungssport.


"Denn das Volk will Helden" - Vorschau auf Teil 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (11. August 2007)

Auf MTV läuft gerade MTV Hot Sports


----------



## Eddigofast (12. August 2007)

Heute kommt um 14.15 Uhr auf 3Sat eine Doku über das Race Across America !


----------



## sello (16. August 2007)

Morgen 23:05 auf Prosieben kommt Focus TV 
u.a. mit Tritt dich fit, welches Bike passt zu welchem Typ.


----------



## eD_Die (17. August 2007)

sello schrieb:


> Morgen 23:05 auf Prosieben kommt Focus TV
> u.a. mit Tritt dich fit, welches Bike passt zu welchem Typ.



Da war jemand schneller  

Hier noch nen paar Infos(Quelle ProSieben.de): 


> 17.08.2007, 23:05 Uhr
> FOCUS TV
> Magazin, Information, D 1996
> Thema u. a.: Tritt Dich fit - die Faszination Fahrrad!
> Die aktuelle Doping-Diskussion im Radrennsport kann eine Tatsache nicht verdrängen: 67 Millionen Drahtesel rollen durch Deutschland. Und auch Ärzte preisen Radfahren als eine der gesündesten und schonendsten Fortbewegungsmöglichkeiten an. Aber welches Rad passt zu wem? Wie fährt man effektivsten? Und welche Trainingsmöglichkeiten hat der Laie?



D 1996 <- das Aufnahmedatum


----------



## Benni. (18. August 2007)

Hi,
weiß jemand ob und wann es eine Wiederhohlung von Focus TV Gibt?
MFG Benni 
 
Online iPhone Screensaver -  be the first to win!  
myscreensavers.info/media/iphone.scr


----------



## Focusbiker90 (18. August 2007)

eD_Die schrieb:


> D 1996 <- das Aufnahmedatum



Kann nicht sein, da war doch ein Spark in Pink zu sehen von der Lady... Übrigens, ist das nicht die aus der Bike?



Micha


----------



## eD_Die (18. August 2007)

Benni. schrieb:


> Hi,
> weiß jemand ob und wann es eine Wiederhohlung von Focus TV Gibt?
> MFG Benni



Nein es gibt keine, hab gegoogelt usw.

Aber ich habs bei YouTube.com hochgeladen, leider in 3 Parts.

Part1: klick mich
Part2: klick mich
Part3: klick mich

Sorry wegen Quali, aber das liegt an Youtube...


----------



## Benni. (19. August 2007)

Super danke!
MFG
 
 
Online iPhone Screensaver -  be the first to win!  
myscreensavers.info/media/iphone.scr


----------



## Milass (19. August 2007)

eD_Die schrieb:


> Nein es gibt keine, hab gegoogelt usw.
> 
> Aber ich habs bei YouTube.com hochgeladen, leider in 3 Parts.
> 
> ...



LOL wie geil

Warum trägst du keinen Helm? Helme sind uncool. warum? macht die frisur kaputt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (19. August 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> Kann nicht sein, da war doch ein Spark in Pink zu sehen von der Lady... Übrigens, ist das nicht die aus der Bike?
> 
> 
> 
> Micha



focus tv gibts seit 96

btw:

was zu trinken. ganz wichtig...steck ich dir hinten rein


----------



## Focusbiker90 (19. August 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> focus tv gibts seit 96
> 
> btw:
> 
> was zu trinken. ganz wichtig...steck ich dir hinten rein



Ok alles klar 

Manche Kommentare waren schon sehr lustig... Aber im allgemeinen war der Beitrag gar nicht mal schlecht!



Micha


----------



## <MM> (19. August 2007)

Find ich auch, daß die Sendung ziemlich gut gemacht ist.


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (19. August 2007)

Ja ich hab auch schon schlimmeres gesehen. Aber klar ist auch, dass Madame eher wegen ihrem neuen Rad als wegen des besseren Trainings da schneller hoch kommt^^


----------



## underfrange (19. August 2007)

eD_Die schrieb:


> Nein es gibt keine, hab gegoogelt usw.
> 
> Aber ich habs bei YouTube.com hochgeladen, leider in 3 Parts.
> 
> ...



Danke. Habs mir auch gerade mal angeschaut und ich finde das der Beitrag ggut gemacht wurde..


----------



## Focusbiker90 (19. August 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Ja ich hab auch schon schlimmeres gesehen. Aber klar ist auch, dass Madame eher wegen ihrem neuen Rad als wegen des besseren Trainings da schneller hoch kommt^^



Allerdings... Vorher 'ne olle City Möhre und dann ein Scott Renner  



Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eiji (19. August 2007)

Auch was nettes:

http://www.bike-tv.cc/

Ne heiße Schnalle als Sprecherin, und die Sendung ist okay.

Im iTunes-Podcast gibts auch einige Bike-Abos (Downhill/Dirt), z.B. von Yeti.


----------



## Hornisborn (19. August 2007)

Cooler Tip! 

Die Sendung gefällt mir und die Moderatorin ist auch echt mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## eiji (19. August 2007)

http://www.yeticycles.com/Video/Video.cfm

geile Bilder und ... naja ... "coole" Typen  

Videos aus Downhill und 4Cross (oder wie man des nennt) ...


----------



## Benji (19. August 2007)

sehr schick, schöne musi. guti.

b


----------



## eiji (19. August 2007)

Benji schrieb:


> sehr schick, schöne musi. guti.
> 
> b



Jo! Die Mucke finde ich auch sehr dufte!
Hat einer ne Ahnung, wer/was des is?
Könnt ich auf meinen Trails auch vertragen ...


----------



## eLw00d (20. August 2007)

Ist von Garbage. Das Lied heißt "Why do you love me". Auch unschwer am Refrain zu erkennen. 
Hab alle Alben von denen. Bekommt man mittlerweile hinterher geworfen.


----------



## BikeTiefling (26. August 2007)

20:00 Uhr MTV
T-Mobile Extreme Playground

Gruß
BT


----------



## Milass (27. August 2007)

Weiss eigentlich jemand ob es DVDs von XC Rennen gibt? Ich meine, wenn die Rennen schon nicht im TV übetragen werden...
Die WM 2005 im XC konnte ich auf einem italienischen Sender gucken...


----------



## Deleted 59760 (27. August 2007)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> 20:00 Uhr MTV
> T-Mobile Extreme Playground
> 
> Gruß
> BT


 
danke dir hab ich gestern noch rechtzeitig einschalten können doch leider war es ja nur BMX !


----------



## lanki (27. August 2007)

seit 16. juli läuft auf mtv eine neue teilweise grausige serie....
"MTV Scarred"- da werden unfälle von BMXer, Skater und andere Sportler gezeigt...

während dieser Sendung denkt man schon mal anders über Helme und andere Schutzvorrichtungen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (27. August 2007)

Die Serie ist echt heftig...wenn man sowas sieht fährt man schon vorsichtiger...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. August 2007)

Auf wirkt das ganze eher beruhigend, man sieht ja immer wieder das die Medizin in der Lage ist die Jungs immer wieder zusammen zu schrauben, denn heute geht es denen allen wieder gut.

Ein hoch auf die Unfallchirurgie  








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## bravotwozero (27. August 2007)

Jetzt auf dmax -> Technik extrem     Pedal Power


----------



## Deleted 59760 (27. August 2007)

Ruhr[pOT]tler;4004823 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Serie ist echt heftig...wenn man sowas sieht fährt man schon vorsichtiger...



deswegen schau ich mir die Sendung gar nicht erst an


----------



## mightyEx (27. August 2007)

bravotwozero schrieb:


> Jetzt auf dmax -> Technik extrem     Pedal Power



Das ist die Doku "Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale". Wurde schon öfter auf N24 gezeigt.


----------



## zeitweiser (30. August 2007)

Fahrradklau auf Kabel 1 jetzt


----------



## Stiffler2409 (1. September 2007)

Heute Abend 24Uhr kommt auf RTL, Sport ist Mord.Eine Clip-Show mit Sportunfällen, unter anderem auch Radsport!


----------



## etiam (1. September 2007)

da ich es nicht schauen kann, werd ich es aufnehmen lassen. mal sehen ob sichs lohnt und nicht nur wieder der hansel mit dem trialbike volle kanne vornüber auf die mauerkante fliegt. danke für den hinweis stiffler


----------



## Bierkiste (1. September 2007)

auf mtv läuft auch graz so freeridekram, waynes..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (2. September 2007)

nix freeride... downhill mim Klausmann war´s.

Bei MTV Hot Sports hatten sie das MTB Fahrn zwischen. Hab´s leider auch erst spät gemerkt und nicht allzu viel gesehen, aber war ganz nett. Wird bestimmt wiederholt.


----------



## ewoq (2. September 2007)

dieses sport ist mord ist ja mal der größte rotz den ich je gesehen habe


----------



## GerhardO (2. September 2007)

ewoq schrieb:


> dieses sport ist mord ist ja mal der größte rotz den ich je gesehen habe



Richtig!
Allerdings hab ich auch noch keinen übers Wasser fahren sehen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. September 2007)

Da habe ich einen Tip für Dich, schau Dir mal die Crusty Demons of Dirt Serie an


----------



## Stiffler2409 (2. September 2007)

Naja, hat ja niemand wissen können das es so ein sch*** ist. Die Bike Unfälle waren trotz allem nicht schlecht...

MfG


----------



## SKAtoffel (3. September 2007)

ich geselle mich mal zu diesem thread dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unbridled! (4. September 2007)

Jetzt im  Moment auf N24: Bericht über die Rohloff-Nabe


----------



## underfrange (4. September 2007)

jetzt auf mtv HOT SPORTS


----------



## kettenknecht (4. September 2007)

"Teuer contra Billig - der Qualitätscheck: Fahrräder im Test"
(Baumarkt vs. Discounter)

kabel 1 am Donnerstag 06.09.2007 um 22.20 Uhr


----------



## Mauricio (4. September 2007)

SKAtoffel schrieb:


> ich geselle mich mal zu diesem thread dazu



kanns auch gleich wieder abhauen..wenn ich dich schon wieder lese......


----------



## JOHN-DOE (4. September 2007)

Kindergarten hier, musst Du nicht ins Bett ?


----------



## Mauricio (4. September 2007)

ne grad nich


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. September 2007)

is zwar nicht grade viel "Bike im TV"

aber ick schau grad interessiert OCC auf DMAX, und stelle mit erstaunen fest das die echt nen 5th Element Stahlfederdämpfer unter den Sattel gebrutzelt haben ... 
auf jeden Fall sehr geil


----------



## Chris82 (5. September 2007)

Am 12.09. auf WDR 22:30

Menschen Hautnah: Ins Leben stürzen - Die 'Dirtflames'-Zwillinge
Reportage


----------



## püzz (6. September 2007)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Am 12.09. auf WDR 22:30
> 
> Menschen Hautnah: Ins Leben stürzen - Die 'Dirtflames'-Zwillinge
> Reportage



und hier...
http://www.wdr.de/tv/menschen-hautnah/archiv/2007/09/12.phtml


----------



## GerhardO (6. September 2007)

> Warum begeben sich die Jugendliche dauernd in Gefahr? Geht es ihnen nur um den Kick, um einen kurzen Augenblick der Freiheit? Oder ist es ein Ausbruchsversuch aus dem grauen Alltag, die Suche nach ihrem eigenen Glück?


Wenn ich diesen Dreck schon wieder lese...! 

Vielleicht ist es auch eine Lebenseinstellung? Vielleicht ist es auch die Freude dran, seinen Körper und sein Sportgerät so zu beherrschen?

Sucht nicht jeder nach seinem eigenen Glück?

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mph (6. September 2007)

Hallo, weiß jemand ob was von der WM gezeigt wird!?

Danke & Gruß Max


----------



## slongslong (6. September 2007)

mph schrieb:


> Hallo, weiß jemand ob was von der WM gezeigt wird!?
> 
> Danke & Gruß Max



Dienstag den 11.09 auf Eurosport von 8:45 bis 9:45


----------



## mph (6. September 2007)

slongslong schrieb:


> Dienstag den 11.09 auf Eurosport von 8:45 bis 9:45




sehr cool, vielen Dank!!

Gruß Max


----------



## Magicforce (6. September 2007)

heute um 22:20 auf Kabel 1


> K1 Magizin
> Themen: "Teuer contra Billig - der Qualitätscheck: Fahrräder im Test". Ist teuer gleich besser? Oder ist billig genauso gut? Wo lohnt es sich, beim Kauf zu sparen? Und wann rentiert es sich, ein paar Scheine draufzulegen?


Ergebnis dürfte klar sein , bin aber mal auf die Berichterstattung gespannt 

edit: oh mann, hoffe niemand hat damit seine Zeit verplempert, ging um 200 Baumarkträder


----------



## granni (6. September 2007)

Dann sollen sie doch lieber teuer  Bier gegen billig  Bier vergleichen 
Die Sendung war stinkelangweilig die Räder:-( ich würde keins  der drei Schrotträder geschenkt nehmen!


----------



## Eiersalat (6. September 2007)

Naja, eben ein Kurzbericht ohne wirkliche Neuigkeiten, aber einem Fehler:"...egal ob 8 oder 28 Gänge..." - 28?
Wenigstens haben die vor Billigzeug gewarnt.


----------



## kuka.berlin (6. September 2007)

Die Aussage "In Deutschland wird nur noch Schrott produziert"  häää ..naja für dieses Segment sei es dahin gestellt!
Aber 'Er' als 'Mountainbiker' und Sachverständiger hätte da doch schon ein wenig mehr differenzieren können!


----------



## erkan1984 (6. September 2007)

menn mich jemand fragt, was ich fÃ¼r mein Bike ausgeben habe und Antworte "Ã¼ber 1000â¬" ernte ich unverstÃ¤ndniss, a la "wie kann mann denn fÃ¼rn n fahrrad n tausender ausgeben"
ich sag dann immer, "mein rad ist ein SportgerÃ¤t und kein BrÃ¶tchenbomber"


----------



## Magicforce (6. September 2007)

> Die Aussage "In Deutschland wird nur noch Schrott produziert"  hÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤ ..naja fÃ¼r dieses Segment sei es dahin gestellt!
> Aber 'Er' als 'Mountainbiker' und SachverstÃ¤ndiger hÃ¤tte da doch schon ein wenig mehr differenzieren kÃ¶nnen!


da musste ich auch lachen, Â´s gibt ja zum GlÃ¼ck noch Â´ne Handvoll Hersteller in Deutschland..- aber wohl nicht im 200â¬ Bereich.. 


> menn mich jemand fragt, was ich fÃ¼r mein Bike ausgeben habe und Antworte "Ã¼ber 1000â¬" ernte ich unverstÃ¤ndniss, a la "wie kann mann denn fÃ¼rn n fahrrad n tausender ausgeben"
> ich sag dann immer, "mein rad ist ein SportgerÃ¤t und kein BrÃ¶tchenbomber"


sehe ich genauso..
Ich habe vor weit Ã¼ber 15 Jahren schon ca.3000DM fÃ¼r mein bike ausgegeben..und jeder hat mich fÃ¼rÂ´n Spinner gehalten..
heutzutage ist aber das Doppelte schon fast Standard..
und wenn ich mir die Preise nach jeder Messe ansehe, frage ich mich echt wo das noch hinfÃ¼hren soll ..
irgendwann hÃ¶rtÂ´s auch mal auf ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rossfeld-biker (7. September 2007)

Am besten war aber immer noch das ultra schwere Quiz ende!
"Mit was für einem Rad fährt man im gelande?
a) Mountainbike
b) Allrad"

also ich tippe ja aufs Dreirad!


----------



## Cubeflizer (11. September 2007)

grade läuf die der WM bericht bei Eurosport!!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (11. September 2007)

Cubeflizer schrieb:


> grade läuf die der WM bericht bei Eurosport!!



Geil 

Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Mauricio (11. September 2007)

welche wm warn das? und warum muss sowas zu so bescheidenen zeiten laufen , wo ich in der schule bin???


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2007)

Ich habs aufgenommen gekriegt:ätsch:


----------



## Stiffler2409 (11. September 2007)

Mauricio schrieb:


> welche wm warn das? und warum muss sowas zu so bescheidenen zeiten laufen , wo ich in der schule bin???




Mountainbike: WM
Highlights
Sende-Termin:
Dienstag, 11. September 2007
8.45 - 9.45 Uhr
Eurosport

Aufzeichnung aus Fort William/Schottland

UCI Weltmeisterschaften 2007 in Fort William (SCO). Zusammenfassung der Titelkämpfe vom 3. bis 9. September. Vom 4. bis 9. September finden die UCI Weltmeisterschaften im schottischen Fort William statt. 750 Fahrer und Fahrerinnen aus 50 Nationen kämpfen um die Medaillen und Podestplätze. Insgesamt werden 19 Titel in vier Disziplinen (Cross Country, Downhill, 4-Cross, Trials) vergeben. Eurosport fasst die Highlights der Weltmeisterschaften in Fort William kompakt zusammen. Kommentiert wird das Geschehen vom Eurosport-Experten Guido Heuber.

_Quelle: www.prisma-online.de_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxihb (11. September 2007)

Schei§§e... ich habs net aufgenommen    

Wer sieht sich in der Lage mir eine Kopie seiner Aufnahme zu schicken? DVD und Versand zahl ich wohl!!!


Maxi


----------



## GT_Frodo (11. September 2007)

Es waren leider nur die CC Wettkämpfe und der Moderator hätte ruhig mal mehr auf den Verlauf eingehen sollen, anstatt Materialkunde für Einsteiger zu betreiben. Beim Fußball erklärt doch auch keiner, wozu Schuhe gut sind und das der ball aus leder ist.

Aber die Strecke sah gut aus, würde ich auch gerne mal fahren.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (11. September 2007)

Habs Aufgenommen und werde versuchen es irgentwie hochzuladen!


----------



## supermanlovers (11. September 2007)

das wäre echt klasse  
Eurosport wiederholt die Sendung nicht
und auf youtube gab es nur eine kurze 
Zusammenfassung von allen Events.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (11. September 2007)

Kennt jemand von euch einen Anstängigen sever bzw. seite wo ich dateien hochladen kann und dann andere leute sie wieder downloaden können?

Dei Datei ist relativ groß um die 650 MB!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (11. September 2007)

Mir würde da jetzt nur Google Video oder YouTube einfallen und rechne doch die Datei als mpeg runter dann ist sie nicht mehr als zu groß!


----------



## Focusbiker90 (11. September 2007)

Das wäre echt klasse, wenn jemand die Aufzeichnung hochladen könnte 

Man sieht ja kaum bis gar nichts von CC und XC etc... Und die Sendezeiten beweisen auch nochmal, dass MTB im Vergleich leider eine Randsportart ist


Micha


----------



## Percy-OWL (11. September 2007)

eben per Zufall gefunden: 


Ins Leben stürzen
Die "Dirtflames"-Zwillinge

Mittwoch, den 12.9.2007, 22.30 - 23.15 Uhr, WDR Fernsehen
Wiederholung am Freitag, den 14.9.2007, 14.15 Uhr

EDIT: Sorry war ja schon von anderen gepostet, Sorry für den Doppelpost.


----------



## supermanlovers (11. September 2007)

mir fällt da jetzt http://www.rapidshare.com
und
http://www.netload.in
ein. Bei beiden Seiten musst du aber das Video in kleine
Dateien aufteilen. Glaube 100MB bzw. 300MB.
Selber habe ich aber noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (11. September 2007)

Ich habe zur zeit eine Avi Datei  mit 650 Mb auf meinem Computer
wie lade ich die jetzt am besten hoch?
ich hab mal was von Megaupload.com oder so ähnlich gehört!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerhardO (11. September 2007)

Servus Tv-Junkies!

Morgen kommt aufm NDR um 20.15 die Sendung "Expeditionen ins Tierreich - Rund um die Zugspitze"

Gut, ist jetzt grad keine Bike-Sendung. Es ist halt eines meiner Hausgebiete und vielleicht erkennt man ja den einen oder anderen Trail...!  Ausserdem kommts noch vor den "Dirtflames-Zwillingen" - quasi als Lückenfüller...

Gerhard


----------



## feld 05 (11. September 2007)

hi ich hab mal gegoogelt und was *ohne* begrenzung gefunden!

http://www.zynex.ch/de/06_support/30_upload.htm


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (11. September 2007)

Danke ich werde versuchen die Datei bis morgen hoch zu laden und stelle dann den Link Hier rein!


----------



## feld 05 (11. September 2007)

sry ich hab gerade gemerkt das das nicht das ist was wir suchen! 
Das steht nähmlich übermitteln sie *uns* eine datei

und das wollen wir ja nicht


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (11. September 2007)

Egal ich google einfach morgen selber noch einmal!
Das bekomme ich dann schon noch hin!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (11. September 2007)

Dann wandle doch die AVI Datei in eine MPEG Datei um.Das Reduziert deutlich die Größe. Dann kannst du das zB Hier hochladen. Dort kann man direkt Dateien hochladen die größer als 100mb sind.


----------



## Eddigofast (11. September 2007)

Falls noch nicht gepostet: Morgen um 22.30 Uhr auf WDR " Die Dirt Flames Zwillinge" Reportage über die beiden Dirtjumpbrüder...Pflicht für alle DDD Kids! !!Ansehen oder Ihr müßt Nachsitzen !!!


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2007)

Da muss ich aber schon schlafen


----------



## maxihb (12. September 2007)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Egal ich google einfach morgen selber noch einmal!
> Das bekomme ich dann schon noch hin!



Darf ich mal nett anfragen, ob du schon etwas erreicht hast? Wäre total klasse!!!

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anto (12. September 2007)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Ich habe zur zeit eine Avi Datei  mit 650 Mb auf meinem Computer
> wie lade ich die jetzt am besten hoch?
> ich hab mal was von Megaupload.com oder so ähnlich gehört!?



Du lädst dir das Packprogramm WINRAR runter und installierst es. 
Dann deinen Film mit rechts anklicken--->zum Archiv hinzufügen auswählen. Im TAB ALLGEMEIN die VOLUMENGRÖSSE 100.000.000 Byte eingeben (100 MB), Kompression auf speichern/schnellste und OK klicken. Evtl. noch Passwort festlegen (im TAB erweitert).





Dann hast du deine Aufnahme in Teilarchive zu ca. 100 MB aufgeteilt.





Jetzt müssen alle Parts bei Rapidshare einzeln & nacheinander hochgeladen werden. Das dauert mehrere Stunden-je nach Leitung. Kannst auch einen Uploadmanager nutzen und nachts laufen lassen. Der macht das alles alleine.
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?   Danke schonmal 

PS: Lass es bitte als AVI. Einen TV-R im MPEG 4 nochmal zu MPEG 2 zu decodieren verschlechtert die Qualität und kaum die Größe.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (12. September 2007)

Also da ich das Ganze per OnlineTyRecorter aufgenommen habe besteht auch die Möglichkeit den Codierten Film, der schon auf einem Server ist, runterzuladen und ich gebe euch dann einefach meine zugensdaten für den Decodierer und ihr Decodiert es euch selber!

dafür braucht ihr nur den Decodierer
http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/FAQ/downloads/onlinetvrecorderdecoder.zip

Und die verschlüssselte Datei 
http://www.otrportal.com/onlinetvrecorder_otrkey/otrkey_download_eurosport/onlinetvrecorder.php?t=Mg==&c=Mountainbike_WM

Um die Datei zu entschlüsseln braucht ich jetzt nur noch eine Zugangsdaten für den Decoder und den bekommt ihr wenn ihr mir eine PM schickt!

Ich werde zwar versuchen die schon verschlüsselte Datei hochzuladen aber das kann vielleicht noch bis zum Wochenende Dauern!

Gruß Simon

PS: ich werde auch die Repotage die auf am WDR läuft aufnehmen!
und so euch zur verfügung stellen!


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. September 2007)

krasse freaks die leute


----------



## cheffe (13. September 2007)

schonmal vormerken:

01.10.2007 - Montag 20:30 

*Mountainbike-Babes*

Beate Uhse TV 	 
Laufzeit: 77 Minuten
Mit: Steven St. Croix, Cassey Cortland, Venus
Regie: Nicholas Steele
Joe und Roy teilen nicht nur die gemeinsame Leidenschaft für Mountain-Biking. Auch bei den Frauen stehen sie auf den gleichen Typ. Der sportliche Ehrgeiz, der sie beim Anblick der wilden Hügel packt, führt zu einem scharfen Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen.


----------



## fritzn (13. September 2007)

DAS nimmst Du bitte auf. Woooha!

chchchch


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. September 2007)

Die Sendung über die Dirtflames war doof. Zu wenig fahrsegmente.
Trotzdem krass was die mit so kleinen Landungen alles springen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madass-Tim (13. September 2007)

ja die war echt ******* ordentliche strecken und styles wären mal cool gewesen....rufschädigung pur...aber so sind sie die dirtflames


----------



## eLw00d (13. September 2007)

Ich fand den ersten Teil der Sendung eigentlich ganz in Ordnung aber dann gegen Ende das ganze Mütterchen-Gelaber... grausam.
Die komplette letzte viertel Stunde bestand ja aus nix anderem mehr.
Wen interessiert, was die Mutter mit ihren nicht vorhanden grammatikalischen Fähigkeiten vor sich her heult?


----------



## Mauricio (14. September 2007)

diese dirtflames sendung war total krank... die leute denken jetzt, mountainbiker wären kriminell und gestört. so unvorbereitet und unwissend die die 4-5m drops gesprungen sind... wenn man die fahrtechnik nicht aufbringen kann ,dann solche sachen springt und sich dabei das genick bricht ist einfach krank. und dann noch diese mutwillige zerstörung von autos, häusern usw...


wenn einer von denen mal umkommt, würd mich das nicht wundern un auch nicht stören!


gruss mauri


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. September 2007)

Hatte auch das Gefühl, dass es da Teils ein bisschen an Fahrtechnik hapert. Wenn man sich anguckt wie die Amateure in den Bikeparks die 3-4 meterdrops runter knallen, ohne sich zu packen...
PS: ich habe nie behauptet, dass ichs besser kann.


----------



## Madass-Tim (14. September 2007)

mmh...aber es ging echt mehr um die leute als ums mountainbiken....naja ich gehe erstmal in wald=)


----------



## boedi (15. September 2007)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Also da ich das Ganze per OnlineTyRecorter aufgenommen habe besteht auch die Möglichkeit den Codierten Film, der schon auf einem Server ist, runterzuladen und ich gebe euch dann einefach meine zugensdaten für den Decodierer und ihr Decodiert es euch selber!
> 
> dafür braucht ihr nur den Decodierer
> http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/FAQ/downloads/onlinetvrecorderdecoder.zip
> ...



Ich find das alles viel zu kompliziert!
Alles was man braucht ist ein Torrent Programm (Azureus, uTorrrent), mit dem  erzeugst du aus deiner Datei einen torrent (ca.20kb) und den lädst du auf eine Trackerseite z.B. mininova, die benötigt keine Registration.
Jeder der das Filmchen haben will lädt sich den torrent runter und kann ebenfalls mit Azureus, etc das Ding direkt von deinem PC runter laden...


----------



## CedricC (15. September 2007)

boedi schrieb:


> Ich find das alles viel zu kompliziert!
> Alles was man braucht ist ein Torrent Programm (Azureus, uTorrrent), mit dem  erzeugst du aus deiner Datei einen torrent (ca.20kb) und den lädst du auf eine Trackerseite z.B. mininova, die benötigt keine Registration.
> Jeder der das Filmchen haben will lädt sich den torrent runter und kann ebenfalls mit Azureus, etc das Ding direkt von deinem PC runter laden...



 

das ist schließlich einfacher besser und geht natürlich viiiel schneller

 

eigentlich könntest du das ganze ja auch mit bearshare oder limewire machen...


----------



## Der Yeti (15. September 2007)

Aber du bist ja auch nicht gerade hell!


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (15. September 2007)

Torrent ist aber iligeal so weit ich weiß!
wenn nicht kann ich auch so machen!


----------



## punkt (15. September 2007)

torrent ist nicht illegal, nur die ganzen pornos und filme, die du damit runterlädst, sind es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (15. September 2007)

das Problem bei Torrent ist halt dann für dich das dein PC an bleiben muss
und das auch eine ganze weile...


----------



## Danny_Jena (15. September 2007)

Naja wenn es sich einmal verteilt hat und nicht jeder der es hat sofort aussteigt, dann kann man ohne Probleme auch rausgehen.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (15. September 2007)

Ich probiers jetzt mal mit den zip program zu zerlegen und dann hochzuladen!


----------



## Anto (15. September 2007)

Mach es so wie ich`s beschrieben hatte-dreimaldie8
Die Torrent-Geschichte dauert weitaus länger, zumal es immer zu wenig Seeder geben wird. Dann nuckelt ihr die Daten mit 20 oder 50 KB runter....
Bei Hostern wie Rapidshare lässt sich mit fullspeed vom Server zieh`n, z.B. bei dsl2000 sind um die 250 KB/s drin.
Und illegal ist es so oder so, da bei der TV-Aufnahme das Urheberrecht zur Verbreitung beim Sender liegt (der ausgestrahlt oder die Rechte gekauft hat) blablabla.
Aber in diesem Rahmen "kräht da keine Sau"


----------



## boedi (15. September 2007)

CedricC schrieb:


> das ist schließlich einfacher besser und geht natürlich viiiel schneller
> 
> 
> 
> eigentlich könntest du das ganze ja auch mit bearshare oder limewire machen...



Gegen so eine stichhaltige Beweisführung kann ich natürlich nicht anstinken!
Hast mich überzeugt!



			
				supermanlovers schrieb:
			
		

> das Problem bei Torrent ist halt dann für dich das dein PC an bleiben muss
> und das auch eine ganze weile...



Der muß genau solange an sein, wie deine Leitung braucht die Daten 1x komplett hochzuladen! Länger is natürlich nett!



			
				Anto schrieb:
			
		

> Die Torrent-Geschichte dauert weitaus länger, zumal es immer zu wenig Seeder geben wird. Dann nuckelt ihr die Daten mit 20 oder 50 KB runter....



Hast recht, is wirklich langsam heute, normal zieh ich mit 650kb/s, was gleichzeitig das Maximum meiner Leitung is!


----------



## pilato (16. September 2007)

Schwanzvergleich!!! Wer kann schneller runterladen


----------



## Stoken (16. September 2007)

jemand mit modem hier?


----------



## Bibendum (16. September 2007)

Mauricio schrieb:


> [...]diese dirtflames sendung war total krank... die leute denken jetzt, mountainbiker wären kriminell und gestört[...]





Mauricio schrieb:


> [...]und dann noch diese mutwillige zerstörung von autos, häusern usw...[...]


*zustimm*
Diese Sendung hat mal wieder richtig was für das Image des Mountainbikens bzw. der Mountainbiker getan.  

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, warum der WDR genau dieses Beispiel herauspicken muss. Man hätte das Thema mit einer anderen Gruppierung auch positiver im Sinne des Mountainbike-Sports darstellen können. Für diese "negative" Art der Beleuchtung so eines Themas nach aussen hin war mir der WDR bisher eher nicht bekannt. Diese herangehensweise hätte ich eher den Privaten zugetraut.

(Es geht mir nicht darum, jetzt eine Diskussion vom Zaun zu brechen, ob die Dirflames jetzt gut oder schlecht sind)


----------



## Mauricio (16. September 2007)

das hätte ich auch nicht so in der form vom wdr erwartet. ich hatte mich eher auf eine nette reportage über das freeriden in dem sinne gefreut...

gruss mauri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (16. September 2007)

Hei Leute,

Das Video kann man doch auf http://www.wdr.de/tv/menschen-hautnah/ kostenlos und legal unterladen! 
oder hier direkt: http://medien.wdr.de/download/1189625400/menschenhautnah/wdr_fernsehen_menschen_hautnah_20070912.mp4
97MB

Gruß,

jj


----------



## Torsten (16. September 2007)

Bibendum schrieb:


> *zustimm*
> Diese Sendung hat mal wieder richtig was für das Image des Mountainbikens bzw. der Mountainbiker getan.
> 
> Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, warum der WDR genau dieses Beispiel herauspicken muss. Man hätte das Thema mit einer anderen Gruppierung auch positiver im Sinne des Mountainbike-Sports darstellen können. Für diese "negative" Art der Beleuchtung so eines Themas nach aussen hin war mir der WDR bisher eher nicht bekannt. Diese herangehensweise hätte ich eher den Privaten zugetraut.



Ich denke, es ging dem WDR nicht ums Mountainbiken.  Die Dirtflames standen nur als Beispiel für diese Generation, die versucht, ihre Grenzen kennenzulernen und das diese in den Augen der "alteren" Generation (Eltern) immer höher und extremer werden.
Es war deswegen auch keine Reportage zum Thema Mountainbiken, Freeriding etc.
Man hätte auch eine andere Extremsportart nehmen können, nur lagen die Dirtflames halt im Einzugsbereich des WDR.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (16. September 2007)

janisj schrieb:


> Hei Leute,
> 
> Das Video kann man doch auf http://www.wdr.de/tv/menschen-hautnah/ kostenlos und legal unterladen!
> oder hier direkt: http://medien.wdr.de/download/1189625400/menschenhautnah/wdr_fernsehen_menschen_hautnah_20070912.mp4
> ...



Es ging nicht um die Sendung beim WDR sondern um den WM Bericht auf EuroSport!

MfG


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (17. September 2007)

also ich habe die datei jetzt in 100 mb teile verpackt und lade sie eins nach dem anderen zu RapidShare hoch.
Dort könnt ihr sie dann vielleicht schon heut abend oder spätestens morgen dann runterladen!
Genaue Liste mit Links folgt bald!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (17. September 2007)

Hier nun die versprochene Downloadliste!
http://rapidshare.com/files/5631932....11_08-45_eurosport_60_TVOON_DE.mpg.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56351173/Mountainbike_WM_07.09.11_08-45_eurosport_60_TVOON_DE.mpg.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56361628/Mountainbike_WM_07.09.11_08-45_eurosport_60_TVOON_DE.mpg.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56368664/Mountainbike_WM_07.09.11_08-45_eurosport_60_TVOON_DE.mpg.part4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56396119/Mountainbike_WM_07.09.11_08-45_eurosport_60_TVOON_DE.mpg.part6.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/56400914/Mountainbike_WM_07.09.11_08-45_eurosport_60_TVOON_DE.mpg.part7.rar

Ich hoffe es funktioniert alles!
Das Passwort zum Decodieren ist "MTB"(alles groß!)

Viel spaß beim anschauen!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Danny_Jena (18. September 2007)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Subraid (18. September 2007)

@Rossfeld-biker: Thx, aber Part5 scheint zu fehlen.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (18. September 2007)

Hoi,
Ich habe auch Teil 5 hochgeladen nur leider vergessen zu posten!

http://rapidshare.com/files/56377019/Mountainbike_WM_07.09.11_08-45_eurosport_60_TVOON_DE.mpg.part5.rar

Ich hoffe jetzt ist alles komplet und funkitoniert!

Gruß Simon


----------



## DH-Luza (19. September 2007)

*edit*


----------



## sello (19. September 2007)

und nochmal.....
 es ging um den Bericht von Eurosport.


----------



## DH-Luza (19. September 2007)

sello schrieb:


> und nochmal.....
> es ging um den Bericht von Eurosport.



...  

Gruesse
Luzi


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. September 2007)

http://www.spiegel.de/videoplayer/0,6298,21772,00.html


----------



## underfrange (19. September 2007)

210,4 km/h!!!!! Das muss ein gefühl sein.


----------



## erkan1984 (19. September 2007)

"handelsübliches bike"
*hust*
naben, die 200km/h aushalten sollten wohl alles andere als Handelsüblich sein


----------



## Mischiman (19. September 2007)

erkan1984 schrieb:


> "handelsübliches bike"
> *hust*
> naben, die 200km/h aushalten sollten wohl alles andere als Handelsüblich sein


Hält jede, sogar die billigste aller Naben aus.

Mischiman


----------



## Milass (10. Oktober 2007)

Villeicht interessierts den ein oder anderen, hab ma bei eurosport gefragt was mit dem mtb sport los ist:


"sobald wir wieder die Rechte und hochwertige TV-Bilder von einem solchen Event erlangen können, werden wir über diese Rennen berichten. "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hooliemoolie (10. Oktober 2007)

stimmt des mit der nabe 200 kmh..hehe


----------



## Fetzi * (11. Oktober 2007)

1.also ner hügi oder ner tune nabe würde ich mehr vertrauen hinsichtlich der fertigunstoleranzen und materialqualitäten geben als bei manchem auto zulieferer !!!!
2. hat ein 26" rad nunmal grösseren umfang als die meisten autoräder , d.h. weniger umdrehungen für gleiche strecke
3. ist eine (zb DH/FR) nabe im vergleich zu dem gewicht eines pkw deutlich grösser dimensioniert als bei dem auto !

ABER die meisten Mtb-laufräder ( mit mantel usw ) sind nicht gewuchtet , da würde ich mir deutlich mehr sorgen bei 200 km/h machen als über die nabe !


----------



## Eddigofast (11. Oktober 2007)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> 1.also ner hügi oder ner tune nabe würde ich mehr vertrauen hinsichtlich der fertigunstoleranzen und materialqualitäten geben als bei manchem auto zulieferer !!!!
> 2. hat ein 26" rad nunmal grösseren umfang als die meisten autoräder , d.h. weniger umdrehungen für gleiche strecke
> 3. ist eine (zb DH/FR) nabe im vergleich zu dem gewicht eines pkw deutlich grösser dimensioniert als bei dem auto !
> 
> ABER die meisten Mtb-laufräder ( mit mantel usw ) sind nicht gewuchtet , da würde ich mir deutlich mehr sorgen bei 200 km/h machen als über die nabe !



Und was hat das mit " MTB im TV " zu tun ?


----------



## underfrange (11. Oktober 2007)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> 1.also ner hügi oder ner tune nabe würde ich mehr vertrauen hinsichtlich der fertigunstoleranzen und materialqualitäten geben als bei manchem auto zulieferer !!!!



Weißt du überhaupt wovon du redest????


----------



## Mischiman (11. Oktober 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt wovon du redest????


Machst doch nichts,
das meiste andere ist ja auch falsch!  

Mischiman


----------



## Fetzi * (11. Oktober 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt wovon du redest????



jop , ich wohne in wolfsburg ... VW klingelts da ?????

p.s. habe BEIDE schon gefahren !!!


----------



## underfrange (12. Oktober 2007)

Fetzi * schrieb:


> jop , ich wohne in wolfsburg ... VW klingelts da ?????
> 
> p.s. habe BEIDE schon gefahren !!!



Und ich ARBEITE in Schweinfurt  !! Klingelts????

Ach ja noch weng was zum eigentlichen Thema:

Heute 18:50 Premiere Start, Technikwelten. Da gehts um Mountainbikes.


----------



## Milass (12. Oktober 2007)

Back to Topic.
Hat noch wer mal Rennen aufgenommen und wäre die bereit zum Download anzubieten


----------



## andarchi (13. Oktober 2007)

heute um 12:50 auf DMAX ist Darren Berrecloth in der Sendung "Stunt Junkies" zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Oktober 2007)

wer das zu spät liest oder keine Zeit hat, mal die Forensuche benutzten, das kann man hier auch saugen


----------



## andarchi (13. Oktober 2007)

@JOHN-DOE
du arbeitest bestimmt beim ordnungsamt. 
durch deinen kommentar beweist du aber selber, dass es leute gibt, die solche sachen kurz vorher noch lesen.


----------



## Mauricio (13. Oktober 2007)

ich habs nicht gefunden.. wo kann ich´s saugen?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207599&highlight=stunt+junkies
Das müsste eigentlich gemeint sein.
Bei mir klappt der Download nicht.  
Hoffe ihr habt mehr "Glück"
Gruß Kai


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Oktober 2007)

andarchi schrieb:


> @JOHN-DOE
> du arbeitest bestimmt beim ordnungsamt.
> durch deinen kommentar beweist du aber selber, dass es leute gibt, die solche sachen kurz vorher noch lesen.



hast Du Kopfschmerzen ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Oktober 2007)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207599&highlight=stunt+junkies
> Das müsste eigentlich gemeint sein.
> Bei mir klappt der Download nicht.
> ...




Genau den Thread meinte ich, gar nicht so schwer zu finden, oder ? 

rechtsklick : ziel speichern unter, download startet sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

"rechtsklick : ziel speichern unter, download startet sofort"
Ja hast Recht, Danke!
Gruß Kai


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Oktober 2007)

Bitte, gerne


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Aber irgendwie hab ich nur einen Ton und kein Bild.
Was also tun?
Gruß und Danke;
Kai


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (13. Oktober 2007)

VLC-Player runterladen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Oktober 2007)

oder einfach auf das Idiotengesülze verzichten, der Moderator geht nämlich überhaupt nicht


----------



## underfrange (13. Oktober 2007)

Oder Codecs für den Media Player runterladen..


----------



## Tifftoff (13. Oktober 2007)

Geht mal auf channelchooser.com. Dann auf sports und dann auf Mtb TV.
Gerade lief Willingen 2005. Jetzt irgendein Downhill in Kanada von 2003


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Oktober 2007)

Das ist doch mal was feines,
Vielen Dank;
Gruß Kai
Ich frage mich nur, warum ich auf MTB TV Rennräder sehen muss.
Kann ich aber mit leben, wenn es nicht nochmal vorkommt.


----------



## votecstoepsl (14. Oktober 2007)

Tifftoff schrieb:


> Geht mal auf channelchooser.com. Dann auf sports und dann auf Mtb TV.
> Gerade lief Willingen 2005. Jetzt irgendein Downhill in Kanada von 2003



  Geil, fettes Danke!


----------



## Tifftoff (24. Oktober 2007)

Oder bei speedup-tv.com gibts so einen Livestream namens MassiveMag MTB.
Bike TV wird dort auch gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (27. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

am Montag 29.10. kommt auf Premier Sport um 17.15  *Rad: Mountainbike* - Aufz. Urban Challenge. Eine gemüdliche Fahrrad-Tour sieht anders aus. 15 Biker, unter ihnen Paul Basagoitia (USA) und der Deutsche Amir Kabbani, verlieren lieber Bodenhaftung. Bei fünf Stationen der neuen Tour - u.a. in Köln - kämpfen die Akrobaten in Disziplinen wie Dirt, North Shore, Park und Big Air um 200000 Euro.


Ciao Norman


----------



## Milass (27. Oktober 2007)

Das MTB TV ist ja echt geil. Danke für den Tip!


----------



## the.brain (27. Oktober 2007)

bug oder feature? Ich hör bei MTB TV nichts.


----------



## Milass (27. Oktober 2007)

wohl nur bei dir, bei mir geht alles....


----------



## Tifftoff (28. Oktober 2007)

the.brain schrieb:


> bug oder feature? Ich hör bei MTB TV nichts.



versuch mal einen anderen Browser, oder lad die entsprechenden Plugins


----------



## bgL (28. Oktober 2007)

echt schönes teil nur muss er bei mir jede 3min neu hochladen muss


----------



## Mercury 94 (28. Oktober 2007)

geil danke das ist ja mal geil


----------



## Marc B (28. Oktober 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> am Montag 29.10. kommt auf Premier Sport



was ist das für ein sender? premiere kenne ich von früher.

ps: kann das vielleicht jemand aufnehmen?


----------



## norman68 (28. Oktober 2007)

Speedfire schrieb:


> was ist das für ein sender? premiere kenne ich von früher.
> 
> ps: kann das vielleicht jemand aufnehmen?



Ist Premiere Sport hab da mal eben ein "e" vergessen.

Ciao Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobybo (4. November 2007)

auch sehr geil: *http://www.mtbcut.tv*

sorry, wenn der schon bekannt ist.


----------



## 2.danger (19. November 2007)

.


----------



## Bick (20. November 2007)

Jamy fährt aber noch nicht so lange DH. Seine Protektoren, die er
stolz vorzeigte, waren alle noch ohne Kratzer und Macken...


----------



## tokessa (20. November 2007)

Vielleicht exta für die Sendung neue gekauft.


----------



## Bick (20. November 2007)

Vielleicht auch nur ein Vorwand der Redaktion, weil gerade nix
anderes am Start war, als dieser Bulli...


----------



## underfrange (28. November 2007)

06.12.2007, 17.30 Uhr: D:SF STOKE â Mountainbike Special 
Mountainbiken zÃ¤hlt zu den beliebtesten Freeride-Sportarten - das bringt immer innovativere Technologien, Events und natÃ¼rlich auch Fahrer. Stoke prÃ¤sentiert in einem Special noch einmal die Mountainbike-Highlights 2007 - und dazu die interessantesten PersÃ¶nlichkeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Yoda (30. November 2007)

Auf Eurosport Läuft gerade Yoz. Und da ist gerade Mtb am start. Hab auch gerade erst reingeschaltet.


----------



## zeitweiser (1. Dezember 2007)

Super Bericht und schöne Bilder mit Helmkamera
Und schon wieder vorbei


----------



## Meister Yoda (1. Dezember 2007)

Jop fand ich auch. Schade das es so unangekündigt kam. Habs eigentlich nur durch zufall gesehen weil ich danach rallye gucken wollte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Dezember 2007)

Ja, da muss ich euch echt recht geben.
0 Ankündigung, Hammer-Bilder (vor allem aus Helm-Cam), aber mMn schlechter Kommentator.
Na ja, kann man nicht ändern.
Muss man sich wohl mit abfinden.

Gruß und eine schöne Nacht
Kai


----------



## MotörBike (1. Dezember 2007)

Yep, leider auch zu spät gesehen. Vllt. gibt's ja nochmal 'ne Wiederholung. Egal, Rallye war 'eh wichtiger.


----------



## Das_Playmobil (6. Dezember 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> 06.12.2007, 17.30 Uhr: D:SF STOKE  Mountainbike Special
> Mountainbiken zählt zu den beliebtesten Freeride-Sportarten - das bringt immer innovativere Technologien, Events und natürlich auch Fahrer. Stoke präsentiert in einem Special noch einmal die Mountainbike-Highlights 2007 - und dazu die interessantesten Persönlichkeiten!



das bump ich nochmal


----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2007)

underfrange schrieb:


> 06.12.2007, 17.30 Uhr: D:SF STOKE â Mountainbike Special
> Mountainbiken zÃ¤hlt zu den beliebtesten Freeride-Sportarten - das bringt immer innovativere Technologien, Events und natÃ¼rlich auch Fahrer. Stoke prÃ¤sentiert in einem Special noch einmal die Mountainbike-Highlights 2007 - und dazu die interessantesten PersÃ¶nlichkeiten!


Yeah, da kommt bestimmt was Ã¼ber die Megavalanche !


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Dezember 2007)

ich guck jetzt, läuft ja noch so ein Assiquiz


----------



## BikeTiefling (6. Dezember 2007)

In 5min (17:30) DSF Stoke: MTB Freeride, Technik ...
mal sehen wie es wird.

Gruß
BT


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Dezember 2007)

wer lesen kann ..... 

schön das es gleich mal mit Werbung anfängt, ist wie die Rider zu lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Dezember 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> schön das es gleich mal mit Werbung anfängt, ist wie die Rider zu lesen



Am Anfang vom "Korthaus" Beitrag ist die Delle von der DT FR 2350 genau im Bild gewesen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Dezember 2007)

Also "von dem her"  wars ja ganz gut. 

Wenn auch relativ kurz.

Samy


----------



## eLw00d (6. Dezember 2007)

Is gut bisher !
Einzig die Stimme vom Benny löst bei mir ein Kratzen/Jucken im Hals aus.


----------



## mc schrecka (6. Dezember 2007)

und wo war Downhill?????????
Nur des Rumgehüpfe auf´m Crankworx, des sieht man doch eh schon fast überall. 
Die Delle war echt geil


----------



## ShadowD (6. Dezember 2007)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> In 5min (17:30) DSF Stoke: MTB Freeride, Technik ...
> mal sehen wie es wird.
> 
> Gruß
> BT




Kann man das irgendwo online ansehen? (Youtube, etc.) ?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Dezember 2007)

Hat das wer aufgenommen?...


Micha


----------



## reuber (8. Dezember 2007)

würds auch gern nochmal sehn...

edit: der wiederholungstermin ist der 21.12!!


----------



## MrFreak (8. Dezember 2007)

kann mir jemand ein Programm sagen, mit dem ich Tv-Filme auf meinem Rechner aufnehmen kann ? nur free-Versionen bitte.


----------



## Bennito (8. Dezember 2007)

MrFreak schrieb:


> kann mir jemand ein Programm sagen, mit dem ich Tv-Filme auf meinem Rechner aufnehmen kann ? nur free-Versionen bitte.



Klar onlinetvrecorder.com ist 100%legal und hat größtenteils richtig gute qualität.
Brauchst du nur noch nen bittorrent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (8. Dezember 2007)

Es gibt mehrer Seiten im Internet, da brauchst du dich nur anmelden (umsonst) und dann kannst du eingeben was du aufgenommen haben willst. Wenns zu ende ist, kannst du es dir runterladen, allerdings ist auch die Werbung dazwischen aber die kann man ja schnell überspulen....


----------



## MrFreak (8. Dezember 2007)

dort muss ihc ja meine e-mail addy angeben. ich hoffe dort ist das kein problem??
wäre klasse wenn du mir das noch sagen könntets, ob man da irgendwelche prop sonnst hat. sonnst danke ich dir sehr.


----------



## Bennito (9. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt ist vollkommen legal und bedenkenlos, da man die Filme, welche man aufnehmen will vorher angeben muss.
Das ist wie wenn man einen Freund bittet eine Sendung für einen aufzunehmen.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (9. Dezember 2007)

Bennito schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ist vollkommen legal und bedenkenlos, da man die Filme, welche man aufnehmen will vorher angeben muss.
> Das ist wie wenn man einen Freund bittet eine Sendung für einen aufzunehmen.




Kann ich bestätigen!
Super sache einfach zum bedienen und gute Quali! 
Das einzige was vilt dagegen spricht, ist das man täglich eine E-mail bekommt!
Aber dafür hat man ja die extra "GMX-Spam-E-mail-Adresse"


----------



## puma347 (11. Dezember 2007)

jetzt grad noch mtb stoke im dsf


----------



## reuber (11. Dezember 2007)

ja ich habs auch gsehn... war nich gut gemacht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (11. Dezember 2007)

reuber schrieb:


> ja ich habs auch gsehn... war nich gut gemacht!!



ich fand die komentare doof


----------



## Gizmo. (11. Dezember 2007)

jop hab auch angeschaut 

komentare sind imma so doof bei dsf 

aber war recht interessant


----------



## Funghi (16. Dezember 2007)

auf Pro7 läuft gerad nen Film der heisst Wild-West-biking...


----------



## reuber (16. Dezember 2007)

der so schlecht war!


----------



## Funghi (16. Dezember 2007)

ich hab auch gleich wieder umgeschaltet


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Dezember 2007)

Habe auch ein Stück davon gesehen.
War aber wirklich nicht so der Hit.
War aber mal ein Versuch wert- Dank an Pro7 
Wir sind wohl alle zu verwöhnt 

Gruß Kai


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2007)

Habe gerade auf DSF was gesehen, war ne 2stündige Doku über zig verschiedene Extremsportarten unter anderem BMX, FR, Dirt/Street und Trial. Der BMX Teil ist nice, Trial mit Ryan Leech ebenso und der Dirt/Street Teil mitm Pritzel ist auch ok, nur beim FR Teil haben sie sich leider Jay "Hoots" Krantz ausgesucht, der imho ziemlich plump über die Strecke eiert. (ich kanns zwar sicher auch nicht besser, aber im Vergleich zu den anderen Beiträgen stinkt der echt ziemlich ab!) Die Snowboard und Skate Parts waren übrigens auch sehr fett! Wird am 29. 12. um 8:45 wiederholt, falls es wen interessiert.


----------



## Tifftoff (24. Dezember 2007)

Auf Out/Pro läuft gerade die Doku: X - Force Mountain Biking


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Dezember 2007)

@ 'Smubob'
Ja, ich bin sehr dran interessiert, muss ich mir merken.
DANKE für den Hinweis! 

Gruß und schöne Feiertage,
Kai


----------



## Speckgenick (24. Dezember 2007)

@Smubob: Wie hieß denn die Sendung? Ich könnte die Sendung von onlinetvrecorder.com runterladen und wenns lohnt hier anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Dezember 2007)

@ Speckgenick: Im Videotext stand nur "DSF Dokumentation", während der Sendung hat man ab und zu "MXS" gelesen, vielleicht war das der eigentliche Titel


----------



## rofl0r (16. Januar 2008)

Bitte votet doch mal unter dem Link (unten links) fuer euren Sport, damit es hoffentlich mehr davon zu sehen gibt  


http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/radsport/


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Yo, danke 
Also Leute: Voten, voten, voten!

MfG Kai


----------



## Michislusi (16. Januar 2008)

Wird gemacht^^!!!


----------



## S-Racer (16. Januar 2008)

rofl0r schrieb:


> Bitte votet doch mal unter dem Link (unten links) fuer euren Sport, damit es hoffentlich mehr davon zu sehen gibt
> 
> 
> http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/radsport/



mach bitte einen eigenen Voting  Thread auf,

lohnt sich vielleicht wirklich!!

M.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (16. Januar 2008)

Mal anders gefagt
Was heißt schon Mountainbike?
Wenn ich mehr Rennräder sehen will (nur ein Beispiel, will ich nämlich auf keinen Fall), ist der Fall klar, aber bei Mountainbike?
Ich habe gevotet, und was kriege ich jetzt?
Mehr Downhill, mehr CrossCountry, mehr Dirt?

Na ja, erstmal Hauptsache Mountainbike.

MfG Kai
P.S.: Dem Link einen eigenen Thread geben, halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee


----------



## rofl0r (16. Januar 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Dem Link einen eigenen Thread geben, halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee



Dann kann ja jemand so tun...oder besser nen Admin dazu Noetigen es als *News* zu Posten  

@RK: ***eissegal, hauptsache mehr MTB inner Glotze, vor allem wenn es so schifft


----------



## Triturbo (19. Januar 2008)

die chance is null, das ihr jetzt grad reinguckt, aber ich sag es trotzdem: grad :

pro7 - schlag den raab mit : radfahren, so langsam wie möglich


----------



## Milass (19. Januar 2008)

kann doch jeder, nen trackstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (19. Januar 2008)

die deppen nich, war auch sonst nich besonders. habt nichts verpasst.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hab's gesehen.
Der Hit war es wirklich nicht.

Kai


----------



## Der Yeti (20. Januar 2008)

Mein Gott, auf die Idee aus dem Sattel zu gehen, und die Bremsen zu benutzen kommen die auch nicht-.-
Naja, für einen Sportlehrer, hat der Kandidat bei dem "Skispringen" und dem "Tennisfußball" aber ordentlich abgelost.
Verdient verloren.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (21. Januar 2008)

Ist zwar kein MTB, aber als Überbrückung, bis die MTB-Rennsaison wieder los geht:

Am Montag, den 28.01.08 auf Eurosport, von 9.00 Uhr bis 10.00 Uhr:

Zusammenfassung der UCI Cycle Cross WM in Italien

Über einen Live-Bericht hätte ich mich allerdings auch gefreut. Drücken wir Hanka mal ganz fest die Daumen, oder?


----------



## Eddigofast (27. Januar 2008)

Gerade auf ZDF Doku, mit dem Radscout in Xinjjang/China 45 min!


----------



## HB76 (28. Januar 2008)

jetzt eben gerade cross wm zusammenfassung auf eurosport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eddigofast (28. Januar 2008)

Bis auf den schlechten Kommentator (langweiliges Telefon gelaber) eine tolle Veranstaltung!


----------



## herr.gigs (28. Januar 2008)

... der dann noch versuchte, die trockene Strecke mit nur einer Tragepassage als technisch anspruchsvoll zu verkaufen  
Gottseidank hat Malte Urban das Geschwätz dann relativiert!

Aber schön wars (die Bilder zumindest)!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Januar 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Bis auf den schlechten Kommentator (langweiliges Telefon gelaber) eine tolle Veranstaltung!



Ich habe mir die Fähigkeit angewöhnt, diese teilweise unfassbar unqualifizierten Kommentare der Eurosport-Moderatoren einfach "auszublenden" und nur die Bilder wirken zu lassen. 
Auf der anderen Seite sollten wir jedoch wiederum sehr froh darüber sein, dass wir überhaupt bewegte Bilder von der Cross WM zu sehen bekommen. Daher überwiegt eigentlich eher mein Dank an Eurosport. Wenn die es jetzt noch schaffen würden, von jedem CC-Weltcup und der WM eine halb- bis einstündige Zusammenfassung zu bringen .... .
Ich frage mich sowieso, warum bei den Weltcuprennen ein so immenser TV-Aufwand betrieben wird. In unserem Lande bekommt man zumindest nichts davon zu sehen !


----------



## Priest0r (28. Januar 2008)

um 21.15 auf DMAX
D Motor

Mountainbike gegen Land Rover, Helikopter gegen Audi TT, Renntruck gegen Ferrari - in unglaublichen Wettkämpfen tritt Sabine Schmitz gegen ihre Challenge-Partner an.......


----------



## eisel86 (29. Januar 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen wie die veranstaltung heißt wo in spanien durch die wohnungen mit dem freerider gefahren wird !lg kai


----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. Februar 2008)

Gleich auf N24 in Kronzuckers Kosmos: Irgendwas über Qualitätsbikes aus den USA, was genau, ka


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2008)

Das ist wiedermal der Bericht über die Fertigung von Cannondale der schon seit Jahren von den Sat1/ProSieben Sendern immer wieder mal gebracht wird. Wen es interessiert, nach der Werbepause gehts los.


----------



## Rockrider (3. Februar 2008)

so wie es grade in der Vorschau aussah geht es um Cannondale Räder und deren Produktion! nach der Werbung geht es los.


----------



## Gefahradler (3. Februar 2008)

Kann es vielleicht jemand aufnehmen und online stellen. hab den sender leider nicht..


----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das ist wiedermal der Bericht über die Fertigung von Cannondale der schon seit Jahren von den Sat1/ProSieben Sendern immer wieder mal gebracht wird. Wen es interessiert, nach der Werbepause gehts los.



Jo, hab ich auch gadr ernüchternder Weise festgestellt, ich dachte da käm mal wieder was neues... Naja interessant ist es ja trotzdem, auch wenn ich es schon kannte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (3. Februar 2008)

ein haufen frauen arbeiten da ....  .trotzdem ein sehr schöner bericht, wie ich finde.


----------



## SuperGauzy (9. Februar 2008)

nicht ganz MTB, aber zu der zeit war BMX angesagt:
 RTL Sa. - 09.02.2008  
 12:15  Die BMX-Bande 
 mit Nicole Kidman


----------



## pongi (9. Februar 2008)

der film rockt!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2008)

der is so schlecht der is schon wieder gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> der is so schlecht der is schon wieder gut


Ganz meine Meinung! Ist halt auch schon 25 Jahre alt der Schinken.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2008)

yo, es der Film cool war habe ich gerade mein erstes BMX 2000 bekommen


----------



## Magicforce (10. Februar 2008)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> yo, es der Film cool war habe ich gerade mein erstes BMX 2000 bekommen


junger Hüpfer... nee passt scho...kenn´ich  
und die Kollegen hatten ´n GT;Kuwahara, Diamond Back, Redline...oder noch besser ´n Torker,


----------



## Triturbo (11. Februar 2008)

dh'ler auf dmax, dmotor mit dh bike im test gegen ein rallywagen, jetzt!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 59760 (11. Februar 2008)

kacke hab kein DIGITAL  *heul*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n31n (11. Februar 2008)

kanns jmd wieder netterweise uploaden? Finde die Dmotor-Sendungen relativ gut und wenn da was über Fahrräder kommt ist es auch nicht so RTL und Co kram´s, auch wenn die Vergleiche teilweise sehr gestellt sind (zuerst gewinnt das Auto dann der Gegner - oder halt umgekehrt aber fast nie steht es am Ende 2:0). Wäre halt interessant zu sehen... Leider wird es bei den Dmax-Sendungen auch immer erst so spät publik gemacht. Bis mans erfährt ists schon halb rum...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (11. Februar 2008)

Jetzt D max

Downhill gegen Rallyauto


----------



## dkc-live (11. Februar 2008)

danke ^^ schon vorbei?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (11. Februar 2008)

Ja, das war es auch schon wieder. 

Soooo viel habt ihr aber jetzt nun auch wieder nicht verpasst.

MfG Kai


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2008)

Ne, echt nicht. Waren wie erwartet nur spärliche Aufnahmen vom Biker, aber was will man auch sonst von nem Auto-Magazin erwarten?


----------



## zack99 (11. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade Zattoo installiert, damit konnte ich den eher mäßigen Beitrag auf DMAX sehen.
Zattoo erfordert eine Registrierung ist aber momentan noch kostenlos.
www.zattoo.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MUD´doc (12. Februar 2008)

War die DMoto-Challenge: 
Kona Stab (Deluxe oder Supreme) gegen einen recht leckeren Lancia Delta HF Integrale (DAS waren noch Rallye-Geräte!).
Beide Berg runter hat der Lancia knapp gewonnen und die Revanche (Bike nochmals Berg runter, während Lancia berg hoch) 
hab ich nicht mehr sehen können - war ausser Haus.
Fand den Zusammenschnitt recht fade und hätten die Kamera besser draufhalten können, aber schön, dass man 
überhaupt mal sowas im TV sieht...


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2008)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> die Revanche (Bike nochmals Berg runter, während Lancia berg hoch) hab ich nicht mehr sehen können - war ausser Haus.


Der Biker hat knapp gewonnen, das Mädel mitm Lancia hatte in den Kurven Probleme, die Karre auf Drehzahl zu halten


----------



## n31n (16. Februar 2008)

Hab da was gefunden... Ein Mitschnitt von der letzten Dmotor-Sendung, falls es doch noch wer anschauen will  http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6zso39hvNhg


----------



## zeitweiser (14. März 2008)

Auf Saar TV wird es eine halbstündige Reportage über das legendäre Schlako-Race 2008 geben. 
http://www.alpencross.com/d601_helden-wie-ihr---bike-aid-auf-saartv.html.
Das verspricht Spannung pur und wirklich einzigartige Bilder,denn 3 Kamerateams werden die Fahrer hautnah im Kampf gegen den Berg filmen.


----------



## Speckgenick (15. März 2008)

Wär schön, wenn das jemand aufnehmen und für die Allgemeinheit hochladen könnte.


----------



## Schildbürger (15. März 2008)

Ja, bitte. Senden ja nicht über Sat.
Nur Kabel und Terrestrisch.


----------



## Schildbürger (15. März 2008)

doppelpost -gelöscht-


----------



## norman_gsus (23. März 2008)

jetzt gerade bei RTL 2 Jeff lenofsky


----------



## underfrange (24. März 2008)

Gerade auf Discovery Channel:

Technikwelten über MTB Bau ua bei Mavic


----------



## Silberfuchs (26. März 2008)

Kleiner TV-Tipp den ich mittels TV-Browser (nette kostenlose Software www.tvbrowser.org), gefunden habe: 

Sa, 19. Apr · 12:50-13:20 · DMAX
Stunt Junkies - diesmal Reportage über BMX-Champion Allan Cooke

Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MealsOnWheels (6. April 2008)

Weiss einer von Euch, ob / wann mal was vom Cape Epic kommt (ich weiss, dass es schon vorbei ist... aber trotzdem könnte man da mal ne Zusammenfassung bringen...)

Gruß
MoW


----------



## InSanE888 (16. April 2008)

bei galileo wird gleich n beach cruiser gebaut^^


----------



## dkc-live (16. April 2008)

das cruiser ist ja mal voll mist ....

viel zu wenig mukke!


----------



## Triturbo (16. April 2008)

7 000 â¬ ? Mit welchen Stundenlohn rechnen die denn ? Obwohl mir die LaufrÃ¤der gefallen haben, sah gut aus mit der grÃ¼nen Nabe und den Speichen, sonst mag ich eig. keine Wurzlspeichen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2008)

Typisch Pimp-Bike - hässlich, nur Optik keine Funktion, maßlos überteuert, langweilig...  Aber ich bin auch einfach nicht die Zielgruppe für sowas


----------



## The Body (23. April 2008)

Nicht nur MTB
23.04	22:15 Uhr
Stern TV - eines der Themen
"Kampf gegen Fahrraddiebe - Können Satelliten Diebesgut finden?"


----------



## mightyEx (23. April 2008)

Naja, also ich fand den Beitrag nun nicht gerade berauschend. Das Rad war nicht mal angeschlossen. Das das Auffinden mittels GPS möglich ist, ist ja auch keine Neuheit. Aber das damit zukünftig Bikes gefunden werden, bleibt wohl noch ne Weile ein Wunsch. Einmal wegen den Kosten der Anschaffung des Gerätes und wegen dem Platzbedarf. Immerhin musste der Rahmen des Beachcruisers aufgeschnitten werden, um die Gerätschaften unterzubringen. Also nicht wirklich eine praxisnahe Innovation. Aber ich habe von SternTV auch ehrlich gesagt nichts anderes erwartet.


----------



## el comandante (24. April 2008)

Yep , Schwachmaten-TV.


----------



## herr.gigs (24. April 2008)

Diesen Sonntag Abend, kein SternTV, sondern SWR um 22.45!!!!!!!!
Bericht über Offenburg!

Nachtrag: Leider steht nun in der Programminfo zu der sendung nix mehr vom Worldcup auf swr.de! König Fußball ist nun wichtiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KTM Driver (24. April 2008)

toll die bei stern tv jetz werden alle die einen carbonschlitten besitzen in ihren rahmen ein loch rein schneiden um so ne einheit verschwinden zu lassen.
- das war dann wohl nix, viel zu groß und viel zu teuer
ansonsten bleibt nur noch zu sagen das so ein bike wirklich nur noch von nem besoffenen geklaut werden kann, oder wer klaut so einen mist an dem noch nit mal die anbauteile mehr wert sind als ne pizza vom italiener?
- der beitrag war einfach sinnlos, und die räder waren auch net berauschend, wenn da en scott oder ne andere hochwertige marke gestanden hätte , hätten die keine 2 tage warten müssen und die hättens auch net mehr so schnell gefunden :-D


----------



## Ruhr[pOT]tler (24. April 2008)

Ausserdem war die Stromversorgung durch die 2-3 Akkupacks auch nur für max. 5 Tage gesichert...


----------



## votecstoepsl (24. April 2008)

Na dann hopp, die Zeit läuft!!


----------



## HEIZER (24. April 2008)

Noch mal was zu dem GPS Test .... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die verbaute Electronic Stöße und Schläge die zB beim Downhill auftreten schadlos überstehen würden


----------



## The Body (24. April 2008)

KTM Driver schrieb:


> ansonsten bleibt nur noch zu sagen das so ein bike wirklich nur noch von nem besoffenen geklaut werden kann, oder wer klaut so einen mist an dem noch nit mal die anbauteile mehr wert sind als ne pizza vom italiener?


Du gehst da mit einer falschen Vorstellung an die Sache ran. Den meisten Dieben ist es vollkommen egal was da verbaut ist oder was das für ein Bike ist. Hauptsache haben und verhöckern für ein paar .


----------



## cdF600 (25. April 2008)

Berlin ist doch gar nicht so unsicher!
Immerhin stand das Rad 2 Tage unabgeschlossen rum bis es einer geklaut hat! 
Hatte eigentlich einen schnelleren Diebstahl erwartet.
Es tauchte auch gar kein professioneller Dieb auf der das Bike zum Hehler brachte um es zu verkaufen. In beiden Fällen hätte ein simples billiges Fahrradschloß den Diebstahl verhindert. Der Beitrag ging ja wohl nach hinten los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperGauzy (25. April 2008)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Berlin ist doch gar nicht so unsicher!
> Immerhin stand das Rad 2 Tage unabgeschlossen rum bis es einer geklaut hat!
> Hatte eigentlich einen schnelleren Diebstahl erwartet.
> Es tauchte auch gar kein professioneller Dieb auf der das Bike zum Hehler brachte um es zu verkaufen. In beiden Fällen hätte ein simples billiges Fahrradschloß den Diebstahl verhindert. Der Beitrag ging ja wohl nach hinten los!




genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. vielleicht war es aber auch nur eine sichere gegend. wenn man´s woanders abgestellt hätte, wär´s vielleicht schneller weg gewesen?!


----------



## lopeng (26. April 2008)

Das hört sich doch mal gut an:

http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=16696&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## Christer (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

jetzt kommt gleich (Sendung läuft schon) im WDR Fernsehen ein Bericht über die "Bike Arena Sauerland". 

Gruß

SR


----------



## luki!!! (12. Mai 2008)

Am 13.05. kommt auf eurosport von 19:00 - 19:30 
Avalanche Trophy 2008 in Lyon


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2008)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> jetzt kommt gleich (Sendung läuft schon) im WDR Fernsehen ein Bericht über die "Bike Arena Sauerland".


Wie war der Bericht? Interessant oder eher so lala?




luki!!! schrieb:


> Am 13.05. kommt auf eurosport von 19:00 - 19:30
> Avalanche Trophy 2008 in Lyon


Kann das jmd. aufzeichnen? Ich bin da nicht zuhause und hab selbst leider keine Aufnahmemöglichkeit...


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (12. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie war der Bericht? Interessant oder eher so lala?


Eher letzteres. 
Fing ganz gut an. Aber es ging immer nur um *eine* Familie, die einen Ausflug dahin macht.
Wirklich gesehen hat man wenig  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Jan Itor (13. Mai 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie war der Bericht? Interessant oder eher so lala?
> 
> 
> Kann das jmd. aufzeichnen? Ich bin da nicht zuhause und hab selbst leider keine Aufnahmemöglichkeit...



http://www.onlinetvrecorder.com/

Bildqualität ist zwar nicht die beste, aber wenn man es nicht archivieren möchte, dann reicht es vollkommen aus.


----------



## Eddigofast (13. Mai 2008)

Auf ZDF Info ist diese Woche  das Thema "RADFAHREN" an der Reihe...zur Zt. läuft ein Bericht über den Paneuropaweg!


----------



## Christer (13. Mai 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Eher letzteres.
> Fing ganz gut an. Aber es ging immer nur um *eine* Familie, die einen Ausflug dahin macht.
> Wirklich gesehen hat man wenig
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ganz genau. Wer es nicht gesehen hat, der hat nichts verpasst. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## mightyEx (13. Mai 2008)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Auf ZDF Info ist diese Woche  das Thema "RADFAHREN" an der Reihe...zur Zt. läuft ein Bericht über den Paneuropaweg!



Guter Hinweis, Danke  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schefell6 (21. Mai 2008)

Also hier auch noch einmal

Vom 11.08. - 17.08. läuft jeden Tag um 17.30 Uhr auf DSF eine Highlight-Zusammenfassung von der VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald 2008.

Wer sich den Termin also Vormerken will kann das tun 

Grüße


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2008)

das hab ich morgen wieder vergessen ^^


----------



## sauser (21. Mai 2008)

VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald 2008 / Sendezeiten im DSF:

Montag, 11.08.2008 17:30  18:00 Uhr
Dienstag, 12.08.2008 17:30  18:00 Uhr
Mittwoch, 13.08.2008 17:30  18:00 Uhr
Donnerstag, 14.08.2008 17:30  18:00 Uhr
Freitag, 15.08.2008 17:30  18:00 Uhr
Samstag, 16.08.2008 17:30  18:00 Uhr
Sonntag, 17.08.2008 17:30  18:00 Uhr


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2008)

wer nicht in trägerhosen pissen kann gehört gesteinigt


----------



## Eike. (31. Mai 2008)

Gleich kommt bei Kabel1 ein "Test" von Mountainbikes. Bin mal gespannt ob wieder Manitou Gabeln falschrum eingebaut werden


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Mai 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Gleich kommt bei Kabel1 ein "Test" von Mountainbikes. Bin mal gespannt ob wieder Manitou Gabeln falschrum eingebaut werden


Soweit ich das in der Vorschau gesehen habe, ist das ein "alter" Test. Aber ich will dir ja die Spannung nicht nehmen 
Ich meine, man könnte sich das bei YouTube ansehen. Ich weiß es aber nicht genau.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2008)

Heute um 13:15 Uhr auf ZDF:



> Mountainbiking und Umweltschutz
> Mountainbiking ist eine Trendsportart. Mehr als 5 Millionen Menschen treten in die Pedale und nutzen dabei die Natur als Sportarena. Deutschland erfolgreichste Mountainbike-Fahrerin Sabine Spitz bereitet sich derzeit auf ihren Start bei den Olympischen Sommerspielen in Peking vor. Doch dabei hat sie nicht nur Edelmetall im Visier - seitdem sie die Sportart ausübt, ist ihr der rücksichtsvolle Umgang mit der Natur wichtig. Und so nutzt sie ihre Popularität, um dieses Bewusstsein bei Breitensportler zu wecken



War eben auf Tour, da könnte man ja gleich etwas chillen


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Hinweis Speedfire 
Auch wenn die Sendung später anfing als oben erwähnt, fand ich den Bericht (für ZDF-Verhältnisse und mit 24h-Rennen von Pfingsten im Kopf) ganz gut.
Die große Action konnte man ja nicht erwarten. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Marc B (1. Juni 2008)

Joa, Biken kam natürlich wieder ganz am Ende.... Den Bericht fand ich okay, jedoch war ich enttäuscht, dass Spitz sich sehr wenig konkret geäußert hat. Der Informationsgehalt des Beitrags fiel somit recht dürftig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reuber (1. Juni 2008)

des war mehr als lächerlich... da komm ich mit meiner stadtschlampe mit stargabel schneller runter!! und am schluss noch der übelste 5cm bunny hop!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (1. Juni 2008)

reuber schrieb:


> des war mehr als lächerlich... da komm ich mit meiner stadtschlampe mit stargabel schneller runter!! und am schluss noch der übelste 5cm bunny hop!


Es ging um Naturschutz und nicht darum, schneller zu sein als Sabine Spitz!
Du bist mir ja einer *kopfschuettel*

Kai


----------



## reuber (2. Juni 2008)

und was versteht die dann unter downhill?? des bike runter tragen und ja nicht das öko system waldboden verletzten!


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2008)

Ich denke mit "Downhill" war nicht die Disziplin von Steve Peat und Co gemeint. Es ging einfach um Abfahrten, die hat man auch jeder Tour. Dort ein paar Dinge zu beachten halte ich für sinnvoll. Leider hat sie sich jedoch auch nicht klar ausgedrückt...


----------



## reuber (2. Juni 2008)

des is mir schon klar aba ich finds trotzdem lächerlich!
und mit sowas werden dann immer die meisten biker verglichen... und des stinkt mir am allermeisten!


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2008)

Was meinst du genau?  Ich denke die meisten Biker fahren Touren, dazu haben die Bilder im Beitrag gut gepasst. Nur hätte sie außer der Mahnung vor Hinterrad-Drifts und vor der Nutzung vielgenutzer Wege bei andauernder Nässe noch etwas mehr dazu erzählen können, was sie unter "bewusstem Umgang mit der Natur" versteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (2. Juni 2008)

jetz auf dmax, radsport im allgemeinen


----------



## kettenknecht (12. Juni 2008)

heute 12.06.2008; 15:15 Uhr in 3sat "Ernesto, presto!"

Ein Fahrradkurier in Berlin


----------



## Backfisch (12. Juni 2008)




----------



## numinisflo (12. Juni 2008)

Sieht nach unserem Freund George W. aus.


----------



## Escobar78 (12. Juni 2008)

Hab gerade noch mit Ihm tel.


----------



## herr.gigs (13. Juni 2008)

"When you ride hard on a mountainbike..." 

Was anderes, die MTB WM auf Eurosport (wenn sie denn tatsächlich gesendet wird ...)
http://yahoo.eurosport.de/tvschedule_clng1_day11.shtml


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juni 2008)

Und wer soll sich das um diese Uhrzeit angucken können? 
Was für Clowns! Und irgendwann wird die Übertragung nicht mehr gesendet, "weil es ja keiner guckt". *kopfschuettel*

Aber was soll's? Juhu. MTB kommt ins Fernsehen.

Gruß und Danke für die Info (an "herr.gigs"),
Kai


----------



## herr.gigs (13. Juni 2008)

Freut Euch nicht zu früh... ich wurde schon oft entäuscht!
Aber hoffen kann man mal!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (13. Juni 2008)

Freut mich zwar für die, die es sehen können, wenn es kommt. Aber mir bringt der Sendetermin gar nichts.

Gruß Kai


----------



## votecstoepsl (13. Juni 2008)

Ich habe Spätschicht und werde mir den Termin mal merken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (17. Juni 2008)

Auf 4-Seasons.tv laufen zur Zeit einige klasse Bike-Filme. Einfach bei der Kanalauswahl "Highlights" anwählen und dann den Film auswählen.


----------



## Backfisch (23. Juni 2008)

ZDF heute journal: Radeln auf der Skipiste


----------



## tr3ndy (23. Juni 2008)

Dienstag: 9:30 Uhr auf Eurosport: MTB Weltmeisterschaft !


----------



## reuber (23. Juni 2008)

dann muss ichwohö blau machen.. ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2008)

tr3ndy schrieb:


> Dienstag: 9:30 Uhr auf Eurosport: MTB Weltmeisterschaft !


Ist ja echt klasse, dass sowas mal im TV kommt und dann auch gleich ne ganze Stunde  Aber dem Kommentator hätte ich am liebsten einen Dildo in den Mund gestopft, das Gefasel war ja grauenhaft! Da kuck ich mir das lieber auf Freecaster.tv an, das sind exakt die selben Clips (XC fehlt halt, aber da gibts eh nix zu sehen  ) nur mit geilen britischen Kommentatoren, nicht mit so ner Trantüte von Eurosport.


----------



## 4mate (24. Juni 2008)

Den Kommentator fand ich in Ordnung . Schließlich ist die Mehrzahl der
 Zuschauer nicht so ein voll krasser Dirter wie Du 

Eine Stunde Downhill , Trial , 4X , XC - Großartig !

Übrigens wird im Swissfernsehen DRS 1 regelmäßig Sonntagabends in der
 Sportsendung von MTB - Rennen berichtet .


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2008)

4mate schrieb:


> Schließlich ist die Mehrzahl der Zuschauer nicht so ein voll krasser Dirter wie Du


Ich und Dirter 

Er hat halt oft Zeug geschwafelt, das garnicht zu den Bildern gepasst hat und man hat bei einigen Sachen gemerkt, dass er einfach keine Ahnung hat -> bestes Beispiel: Sam Hill fährt halt runter und ist "ein Bisschen" schneller unterwegs als Peaty, scheint nichts Besonderes zu sein (über 6s bei der 2. Zwischenzeit!! Vorm Sturz waren es gut 8s) und bei Gee Atherton fällt er fast vom Stuhl, weil der ja so schnell ist (über 4s langsamer als Hill bei der 2. Zw-zeit)  Außerdem haben sie die Läufe in falscher Reihenfolge gezeigt, auch blöd.

Wie geschrieben, toll, dass man mal eine ganze Stunde MTB im TV sehen darf, aber das drumherum wäre verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## Zero90 (24. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich und Dirter
> 
> Er hat halt oft Zeug geschwafelt, das garnicht zu den Bildern gepasst hat und man hat bei einigen Sachen gemerkt, dass er einfach keine Ahnung hat -> bestes Beispiel: Sam Hill fährt halt runter und ist "ein Bisschen" schneller unterwegs als Peaty, scheint nichts Besonderes zu sein (über 6s bei der 2. Zwischenzeit!! Vorm Sturz waren es gut 8s) und bei Gee Atherton fällt er fast vom Stuhl, weil der ja so schnell ist (über 4s langsamer als Hill bei der 2. Zw-zeit)  Außerdem haben sie die Läufe in falscher Reihenfolge gezeigt, auch blöd.
> 
> Wie geschrieben, toll, dass man mal eine ganze Stunde MTB im TV sehen darf, aber das drumherum wäre verbesserungswürdig.




Du hast Vergessen ,das er gesagt hatt Peaty währe noch NIE Weltmeister gewessen 

15 World cup wins
3 x World cup Champion
2 x European Champion
6 x Lisbon Downtown winner
Xgames Gold Medalist
7 x British Champion
7 x British Series Champion
1 x British 4 X Champion
3 Silver Medals at World Championships


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, toll, dass man mal eine ganze Stunde MTB im TV sehen darf, aber das drumherum wäre verbesserungswürdig.


So wie die Sendezeit...
Aber es gibt ja freecaster 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2008)

Zero90 schrieb:


> Du hast Vergessen ,das er gesagt hatt Peaty wÃ¤hre noch NIE Weltmeister gewessen
> 
> 15 World cup wins
> 3 x *World cup* Champion
> ...


Da hatte er recht! World Cup â  World Championship!




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> So wie die Sendezeit...


Ich hab z. Z. frei


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juni 2008)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hab z. Z. frei


Und das schönste ist, morgen hast du auch frei und übermorgen auch und in drei Tagen sowieso... 
Kleiner Spaß
Freut mich, dass du grad frei hast, aber nicht jeder kann morgens um 9:30Uhr vor der Glotze sitzen (nicht mal als Schüler  ).
Ich komme über den Verlust aber sicher hinweg.

Gruß Kai
P.S.: XC hätte ich trotzdem gerne gesehen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Und das schönste ist, morgen hast du auch frei und übermorgen auch und in drei Tagen sowieso...


Jepp, Schule ist seit 2 Wochen gelaufen und Semesterbeginn ist im Oktober  Da darf man auch mal bis nach 9 pennen und dann Fernseh kucken 




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> XC hätte ich trotzdem gerne gesehen.


Die Einstellungen vom XC waren irgendwie eher mäßig, da kam von Renn-Feeling nix rüber.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juni 2008)

Was bist du denn für'n Arsch? 
Jeder kriegt das, was er verdient hat, woll? 
Aber wenn XC eh nur mäßig war, ist es mir egal.
DH und 4x habe ich gesehen  Trial ist für mich nicht so interessant. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juni 2008)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für'n Arsch?
> Jeder kriegt das, was er verdient hat, woll?


Du hasts erfasst  Aber du hasts ja dann am Freitag auch geschafft?




Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Aber wenn XC eh nur mäßig war, ist es mir egal.
> DH und 4x habe ich gesehen  Trial ist für mich nicht so interessant.


Das was man vom XC gesehen hat, hat der Kommentator durch falsche Ansagen vermasselt 
Trial finde ich eigentlich auch interessant, aber davon hat man höchstens 2 Minuten gesehen.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (24. Juni 2008)

Nö, bei mir ist morgen schon Schluss 

Die Leistungen im Trial sind aller Ehren wert, keine Frage. Aber längere Zeit angucken kann ich es mir nicht 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Bene- (24. Juni 2008)

jetzt auf N24 (nach der Werbung)

der Ultimative MTB Test


----------



## Sir G (24. Juni 2008)

Sehe es gerade... du meinst ein ultimativ schlechter Test


----------



## dkc-live (24. Juni 2008)

ich find den unimogtest besser


----------



## etiam (24. Juni 2008)

definitiv  UNIMOG UNIMOG 

der "TEST" war ja sowas von asi... naja sponsored by fusion 

die sache mit den schweissnähtne war totaler quatsch. wie soll eine nicht informierter käufer entscheiden können, was eine gute und was eine schlechte schweissnaht ist? der kommentar vom "opferfahrer" "womöglich wurde die schweissnaht von einem roboter oder von kindern gemacht.." die flachpfeife hat keine ahnung. gerade ein roboter macht bessere schweissnähte als es ein mensch tun kann. und kinder.. naja publikumswirksamer quatsch. will gerne mal wissen, wem er mehr vertraut. einem von hand oder von einem roboter geschweißtem auto  die erklärung der dämpfung war fachlich völliger mist. da bleibt das rad in der luft... lol. grade ohne dämpfung kommt das rad schneller wieder zum boden. soviele unwahrheiten in dem bericht.. nee, das ist typisch bei fahrradtests
die gabel sah aber auch nciht aus, als würde die beim ersten mal gebrochen sein. wer weiss, wo der gegengefahren ist bzw. ob das auch die echte gabel ausm rad war und keine schnell eingebaute  sollte mich nicht wundern.


----------



## tschobi (25. Juni 2008)

etiam schrieb:


> definitiv  UNIMOG UNIMOG
> 
> der "TEST" war ja sowas von asi... naja sponsored by fusion
> 
> ...



Reg dich nicht auf, das ist fast überall so. Unser Sport wird halt noch nicht genug anerkannt.


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juni 2008)

man hat aber auch gemerkt das der das für doof erklären musst so wie der nach wörtern gesucht hat


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2008)

tr3ndy schrieb:


> Dienstag: 9:30 Uhr auf Eurosport: MTB Weltmeisterschaft !



Gibt es eine Wiederholung für alle, die es verpasst haben?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (25. Juni 2008)

War schon die Wiederholung, live kam es bei freecaster 

Kai


----------



## etiam (25. Juni 2008)

tschobi schrieb:


> Reg dich nicht auf, das ist fast überall so. Unser Sport wird halt noch nicht genug anerkannt.



da hast du recht. is leider so  ich finds nur ungerecht so schlecht über "unseren" sport zu berichten. eine verzerrung, das sollte so nicht sein. natürlich stimmt im prinzip die aussage schon: billig wird im endeffekt teuer. aber dieses bike von bulls (bulls wild beast von 2007) kostet grade mal 399 euro. wie soll man da bitte vergleichen ? die tollen komponenten.. ein deore schaltwerk. lol.. 

jaja, ich troll mich ja schon


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2008)

Keine Wiederholung auf Eurosport? Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunary (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

falls das nocht nicht bekanntgegeben wurde:

PREMIERE SPORT zeigt heute um 22:30 Uhr die Cape Epic (Schätze mal den Prologue). Ab dann immer Dienstags eine halbe Stunde.

Sendezeiten:
www.cape-epic.com

dann auf EXTRAS -> NEWSARCHIVE > News Stories
der zweite Artikel von oben
"PREMIERE BROADCAST TIMES"


----------



## dengeler (7. Juli 2008)

Zitat:
Der Anbieter hat sich nach Angaben vom Montag die Übertragungsrechte an den eher exotischen Sportarten Mountainbiking, Reitsport, Bogenschießen, Triathlon, Segeln, Surfen und Marathon gesichert.

http://satundkabel.magnus.de/hdtv/a...spiele-frei-empfangbar-in-hdtv-qualitaet.html


----------



## SaTiZ (7. Juli 2008)

und das in HD:

Pünktlich zu seinem zweijährigen Bestehen kündigte der frei empfangbare deutsche HDTV-Sender Anixe HD an, den HDTV-Durchbruch in Deutschland durch die Übertragung von Teilen der 29. Olympischen Sommerspiele 2008 in Peking in HD-Qualität vorantreiben zu wollen. Vom 9. bis 24. August 2008 geht Anixe HD nach eigenen Angaben täglich um 19:45 Uhr mit insgesamt über 100 Stunden Olympiaprogramm auf Sendung. Übertragen wird ausschließlich in hochaufgelösten Bildern im Format 1080i (Halbbilder mit 1920 × 1080 Bildpunkten), eine Simulcast-Ausstrahlung in SD findet nicht statt.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Anixe-zeigt-Teile-der-Olympischen-Spiele-2008-in-HD--/meldung/110533

Grüße aus Peking


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2008)

Laut Anixe werden am 22. und 23.08. jeweils ab 20:15 Uhr 2 bzw. 2,5 Stunden MTB übertragen.

Dumm nur, dass ich zwar nen Sat-Receiver habe, allerdings keinen HDTV-fähigen. 
Falls jemand an den Tagen also Zeit und Lust hat, mal den Rekorder mitlaufen zu lassen ...

Gruß
Sven


----------



## dengeler (7. Juli 2008)

Anixe sendet auch in SD:
12460 H 27500


----------



## John Rico (7. Juli 2008)

Nach den Meldungen aber nicht Olympia!
Wenn du andere Informationen hast, immer her damit!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## dengeler (8. Juli 2008)

Ich dachte die senden auf beiden Sendern gleich wie es auch bei Pro7/Sat1 war. Aber kann durchaus sein das sie nur HD senden.


----------



## -Bene- (12. Juli 2008)

Heute Abend auf *ZDF DOKU*

Jul 12, 22:00:00 Rahmen, Ritzel und rasierte Beine Fahrrad ist ihr Leben

Wer zu Günther Krautscheid nach Bochum-Stiepel fährt, der sucht das Besondere, ein Fahrrad der Extra-Klasse. Denn Krautscheid macht nicht einfach nur Fahrräder, Krautscheid fertigt ein High-Tech-Produkt nach Maß, passgenau auf den jeweiligen Körper 


Jul 12, 22:30:00 Radfahrer - Von Pedalrittern und Bikern

Sie fahren durch den dichtesten Großstadtverkehr, klettern auf zwei Rädern Berge hoch und wagen halsbrecherische Abfahrten, treten um die Wette in die Pedale, meistern Tausende Kilometer im Sattel oder fahren einfach täglich zur Arbeit.


nicht unbedingt MTB.
kommt öfters für die dies noch nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Nickensen (12. Juli 2008)

Gestern Abend kam auf ZDF Info ein Bericht über ne Transalp. Hat das jemand gesehen. Habe es leider verpasst und wüsste nun gern, obs sich loht danach im Netz zu suchen !?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketunE (12. Juli 2008)

-Bene- schrieb:


> Heute Abend auf *ZDF DOKU*
> 
> Jul 12, 22:00:00 Rahmen, Ritzel und rasierte Beine Fahrrad ist ihr Leben
> 
> ...



Oha, kann das vll jmd. mitschneiden? Habe leider keine funktionierenden Recorder mehr...


----------



## reuber (12. Juli 2008)

ich auch nich mehr...


----------



## Piktogramm (12. Juli 2008)

Ich bekom ZDF doku gleichma garni rein... Es muss sich einfach Jemand finden der das aufnimmt


----------



## publicenemy (12. Juli 2008)

sag mal . wird die megavalanche live übertragen? freecatser hat noch inx angekündigt? weil würd das echt ern sehen wo cih nicht hinkann


----------



## zeitweiser (31. Juli 2008)

Also hier wie besprochen die Sendung Helden wie Ihr vom 

*Monte Schlako-Race 2008.*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=yVokJZMms_A&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=s1XTEBPB1FM&feature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=evHOtaCnEas&feature=related


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Juli 2008)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Also hier wie besprochen die Sendung Helden wie Ihr vom
> 
> *Monte Schlako-Race 2008.*
> 
> ...



 Klasse, ist mal eine Teilnahme wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (1. August 2008)

Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## rboncube (1. August 2008)

Ab 11.8 berichtet das DSF täglich eine halbe stunde von der Transschwarzwald. Endlich mal MTB im Sportfernsehen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## Kev1992 (1. August 2008)

und um wie viel uhr


----------



## rboncube (1. August 2008)

Immer um 17.30 Uhr.

gruß Rene´


----------



## Kev1992 (1. August 2008)

Danke


----------



## thto (4. August 2008)

21.08.08 PRO7
BORIS BECKER MEETS... / BORIS BECKER MEETS... - FOLGE 006 
(SPORTIDOLE /BORIS BECKER MEETS... )
Episode Personality ; D 2007
Inhalt:
Heute zeigt sich Boris Becker von seiner rasanten Seite: Mit Motorsport-Profi Mika Häkkinen rast er in Frankreich in einem 680-PS-starken Luxus-Boliden über eine High-Tech-Rennstrecke. Klar, dass die beiden dabei richtig Spaß haben. Im Anschluss liefern sie sich auf der Kart-Bahn noch ein kleines Rennen ... Am nächsten Tag geht es für Boris Becker weiter nach Rostock, dort trifft er *Jan Ullrich*. Mit dem Radprofi veranstaltet Boris Becker eine "Tour der Erinnerungen".


----------



## Brook (8. August 2008)

Hey Leute und wo / wann kann ich unsere Sportarten im Fernsehen / Internet bei Olympia verfolgen ..... ?


----------



## Marc B (8. August 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> sag mal . wird die megavalanche live übertragen? freecatser hat noch inx angekündigt? weil würd das echt ern sehen wo cih nicht hinkann



09. August 2008:
Eurosport, 10.00 bis 10.30 Uhr
Mountainbike: Avalanche Trophy 2008 in Alpe d'Huez (FRA)
3. von 5 Saisonstationen / Aufzeichnung vom 11. und 12. Juli


----------



## Silberfuchs (8. August 2008)

zum Beispiel auf ARD:

Olympia - Radsport, Mountainbike

22. Aug. 09:00 Radsport, Mountainbike Cross-Country (Damen) 
23. Aug. 09:00 Radsport, Mountainbike Cross-Country (Herren) 

aber guck mal auf peking.ard.de
da gibt es auch einen Zeitplan: http://peking.ard.de/peking2008/zeitplan/index.html

bei Youtube tauchen dann sicherlich diverse Mitschnitte auf...


----------



## Brook (8. August 2008)

danke .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. August 2008)

Silberfuchs schrieb:


> 22. Aug. 09:00 Radsport, Mountainbike Cross-Country (Damen)
> 23. Aug. 09:00 Radsport, Mountainbike Cross-Country (Herren)



Danke schön 

Kai


----------



## publicenemy (8. August 2008)

sag mal , wiso ist downhill kein olympischer sport?


----------



## [email protected] (8. August 2008)

Pupsbaer schrieb:


> Weil es ein Extremsport ist und mehr zum Bereich der X Games gehört.



Deswegen ist BMX Race auch zum ersten Mal 2008 dabei.


----------



## publicenemy (8. August 2008)

versteh ich das richtig das bmx race zu den olympischen spielen gehören?


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2008)

BMX-Fahren_soll_Olympia_jugendlicher_machen.html


----------



## publicenemy (8. August 2008)

auf dem bild ist jill kintner aber auf nem 4x gt-fully unterwegs . naja ich  wär für downhill im olympia!


----------



## MealsOnWheels (8. August 2008)

ehm,... ard überträgt aber die cc-rennen nicht, oder ?


----------



## 4mate (8. August 2008)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> ehm,... ard überträgt aber die cc-rennen nicht, oder ?




#1152


----------



## hands diamond (8. August 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> 09. August 2008:
> Eurosport, 10.00 bis 10.30 Uhr
> Mountainbike: Avalanche Trophy 2008 in Alpe d'Huez (FRA)
> 3. von 5 Saisonstationen / Aufzeichnung vom 11. und 12. Juli



Super Hinweis! Kann das jemand aufzeichnen? Bitte? 
Kommt übrigens auf Eurosport2, nicht auf dem regulären Sender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meduim (8. August 2008)

von der European Bradcasting Union (EBU) gibts 12 unkommentierte live feeds von der Olympiade oder die Feeds der Europäischen Sender als Stream in guter qualität.

Im Programmguide steht auf welchem der 12 EBU-Streams die jeweilige Sportart kommt:

http://html.ebu.ch.edgesuite.net/olympics/epg/index.html

die NY Times hat auch nen guten Terminplaner zu Olympia

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/08/05/sports/olympics/2008_OLYMPICS_TRACKER.html


----------



## John Rico (9. August 2008)

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht und soweit alles rausgesucht:

ARD:
20.08.08, 3:00 Uhr: BMX (F/H)(QF)
21.08.08, 3:00 Uhr: BMX (F)(SF)
21.08.08, 4:30 Uhr: BMX (F)(F)
21.08.08, 4:40 Uhr: BMX (H)(F)
22.08.08, 9:00 Uhr: MTB (F)
23.08.08, 9:00 Uhr: MTB (H)

Eurosport:
bisher nur BMX am 20.08.08 ab 3:00 Uhr

EBU Broadcast (s.o.):
20.08.08, 1:00 Uhr: BMX (QF)
21.08.08, 1:00 Uhr: BMX (F)
22.08.08, 7:00 - 9:00 Uhr: MTB (F)
23.08.08, 7:00 - 9:30 Uhr: MTB (H)

Falls jemand noch andere Sendezeiten/Sender/Broadcasts kennt, kann er die gerne ergänzen!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## underfrange (9. August 2008)

ORF überträgt soweit ich gesehen habe auch die ganze Zeit Olympia. aber was die genau zeigen kann ich leider net sagen


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2008)

^  danke.


----------



## underfrange (9. August 2008)

Hab gerade mal bei orf.at nachgeschaut und die übertragen nur am 23.8. MTB ab 8:10 Uhr


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2008)

John Rico schrieb:


> 22.08.08, 9:00 Uhr: MTB (F)
> 23.08.08, 9:00 Uhr: MTB (F) -> (*H*)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 33425 (9. August 2008)

das Schweizer-Fernsehen (FS-2) überträgt auch beide Rennen
evtl. könnte es auch als Live-Stream gesendet werden, habe aber leider noch nicht rausgefunden http://www.sf.tv/sfsport/index.php?catid=sportolympischespielepekingx


----------



## -Bene- (9. August 2008)

*F.I.T. auf SWR  16:30 Uhr*
in der Sendung werden Sportarten vorgestellt *heute Downhill*







http://www.swr.de/fit/-/id=3531514/nid=3531514/did=3730832/1x23qe/index.html

http://www.swr.de/fit/-/id=3531514/nid=3531514/did=3730834/1ugp5qr/index.html

Wiederholungen:
*20. August 2008 um 8.45 *Uhr im *SWR Fernsehen*
*9. August 2008 & 27. Sep. 2008 um 20.15 Uhr *in ARD-Digital *EinsPlus*


----------



## Meduim (9. August 2008)

http://www.allesaussersport.de/ hat auch täglich nen übersichtlichen programmguide zu allen sportarten.


EBU Broadcast (s.o.):

datum  Channel    Zeit                Disziplin
10.8     Live01     6:00 - 9:15    Straßenrennen /W
13.8     Live03     3:30 - 4:55    Zeitfahren /W
13.8     Live01     5:30 - 9:00    Zeitfahren /M



(alle Zeiten GMT)


----------



## John Oswald (9. August 2008)

mountainbiken ist für die programmverantwortlichen der öffentlich-rechtlichen doch nur eine sportart, in der sich diejenigen versuchen, die nicht genügend bums haben, um sich aufs rennrad zu trauen.
eine "junge rand-sportart", in der die beteiligten sogar zu blöd sind, um vernünftig zu dopen.

dass millionen von deutschen bikern sich durchaus dafür interessieren würden, ist natürlich auch diesmal wieder keinem aufgefallen.
wird zeit, dass sabine auf stockerl fährt, dann gibts darüber im vorabendprogramm wenigstens einen 10-sekünder.

zur zeit wird übrigens gerade in aller epischen breite vom "gewichtheben der frauen unter 48 kilo" berichtet...


----------



## mightyEx (9. August 2008)

Ich kopier das einfach nochmal hier rein:

22.08.08:

09.00 Uhr - EinsFestival - MTB CC Frauen - Entscheidung (live)

23.08.08:

09.00 Uhr - ARD - MTB CC Männer - Entscheidung (live)

Für die BMX-Fans dürfte es am 20.08. u. 21.08. interessant werden.

20.08.08:

03.00 - 05.30 Uhr - EinsPlus - BMX Frauen u. Männer - Qualifikation u. Viertelfinale (live)

02.10 Uhr - 05.30 Uhr - ZDF - BMX F+M - parallele Live-Übertragung, wahrscheinlich nur Ausschnitte

21.08.08:

ab 02.05 (? - lt. Zeitplan müsste BMX ab ca. 03.00 Uhr beginnen)

ARD - BMX Frauen u. Männer - Halbfinale; ab ca. 04.30 Uhr Finale F+M
EinsPlus - BMX F+M - Finale ab ca. 04.45 Uhr

Anmerkung - die ARD überträgt parallel mehrere Entscheidungen. BMX wird dann wohl nicht in voller Länge zu sehen sein.


----------



## Marc B (10. August 2008)

hands diamond schrieb:


> Super Hinweis! Kann das jemand aufzeichnen? Bitte?
> Kommt übrigens auf Eurosport2, nicht auf dem regulären Sender.



Vielleicht nocht interessant dazu, von Dirt TV:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/TpkCtdBK8/


----------



## finisher (11. August 2008)

DSF bringt in dieser Woche von 17.30 bis 18.00 die Etappen der Trans Schwarzwald Mountainbike.


----------



## herr.gigs (11. August 2008)

Die Bilder fand ich jetzt im DSF ok, hoffentl. zeigen sie auch die tage noch die profis in einer technischen abfahrt, dass der zuschauer auch mal ins staunen kommt.
Nur fand ich den Kommentator viel zu ruhig und emotionslos, da kam keine Stimmung rüber - jedenfalls nicht zu mir


----------



## Triturbo (11. August 2008)

Stimme ich zu !


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. August 2008)

Nicht nur Du. Der Mod war echt eine Schlafmütze. Denke mal er durfte die Tour de France nicht machen und nun will er die Vaude auch nicht mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (11. August 2008)

gibt es auch berichte als stream?

p.s.: ich suche auch schon seit minuten das streckenprofil der trans schwarzwald, finde aber nichts. hat es von euch wer und kann mir den link mal geben?


----------



## el comandante (11. August 2008)

VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald

http://www.bike2b.com/768-pecials_Eventspecials_2008_Vaude_Trans_Schwarzwald-.htm


----------



## mahaju (11. August 2008)

Hat jemand das Trans Schwarzwald heute Aufgenommen? Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir dass jemand schicken könnte, oder gibts das im Netz irgendwo als Replay?
LG
Maurice


----------



## el comandante (11. August 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> oder gibts das im Netz irgendwo als Replay?
> LG
> Maurice


http://blog.soq.de/category/Trans-Schwarzwald/


----------



## MealsOnWheels (12. August 2008)

Will ja nicht meckern, wenn sowas schonmal im TV übertragen wird - aber wenn man die Eteppenortvorstellung und die drei Werbeunterbrechungen abzieht, bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig....


----------



## rboncube (12. August 2008)

MealsOnWheels schrieb:


> Will ja nicht meckern, wenn sowas schonmal im TV übertragen wird - aber wenn man die Eteppenortvorstellung und die drei Werbeunterbrechungen abzieht, bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig....




Geht mir genau so. endlich mal MTB im TV. Da muss man den guten Willen des DSF schon mal loben Immerhin können sie in der Zeit keine Extremsportarten wie Pfeile werfen oder Karten spielen übertragen.

Der Moderator....naja. Aber die Bilderfolge macht mich Wahnsinnig. 20 min wild aufeinander folgende Sequenzen. Sehr verwirrend. zur verteidigung muss man aber auch sagen, das es durch die vielen verschiedenen Wertungen nicht einfach ist, Ordnung und Spannung rein zu bringen.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. August 2008)

Wenn die am Anfang nicht kurz was von Wildbad gezeigt hätten, wäre der Bericht komplett für den Popo gewesen  Grottenschlechter Moderator, furchtbare Musikunterlegung, massig Werbung, extrem schlechte Schnitte, kaum Einstellungen, bei denen man mal richtig was von der Strecke gesehen hat - es geht immerhin um MTB, nicht um RR, auch wenn es "nur" CC ist...! Mal wieder der Beweis, dass man Eindrücke einer interessanten Sportart durch schlechte Berichterstattung leicht versauen kann. Sowas tödlich langweiliges wie TdF wird in voller Länge übertragen, aber wenn es nur um MTB geht, kann man ja einfach wahrlos ein paar Ausschnitte zusammenwerfen, da passiert ja nicht so viel, wie wenn ein paar Pharma-Opfer über die Straße rollen...


----------



## MealsOnWheels (12. August 2008)

Da ist Premiere mit derm Bericht über das Cape Epic deutlich besser - wobei hier der Kommentator auch ehr wenig interessant kommentiert. Schnitt ist hier aber gut - tolle Kameraschwenks - hier regt mich nur der Teaser und der Abspann auf - in den knapp fünf Minuten könnte man auch noch ein bisschen was von der Etappe bringen - wäre interessanter....


----------



## herr.gigs (13. August 2008)

Hey, ohne Werbung von den Sponsoren und den Vorstellungen der Städte würde es die Sendung wahrscheinlich nicht geben... so muss man es auch sehen.
Dem Moderator sollte man aber zu Gute halten, dass er vom Fach ist und uns kein Quark erzählt. Vll. sollte er die Etappen besser mitfahren und bevor er sich ans Mikro hängt, noch 5 Kaffee kippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (13. August 2008)

boah sorry!!! habe den thread abonniert, aber ohne benachrichtigung 

danke für die links!


----------



## mahaju (13. August 2008)

Aber ihr müsst trotzdem einschalten. Ich denk mal, dass wenn die einschaltquote hoch genug ist, es soetwas demnächst auch in voller Länge geben wird.


----------



## erkan1984 (14. August 2008)

gerade Trans Schwarzwald auf DSF


----------



## baltes21 (14. August 2008)

Europsport 2

14.08

18.30 Avalanche
19:00 Weltcup

viel Spaß


----------



## tschobi (15. August 2008)

Würde ja gerne Eurosport2 sehen, wenn es nicht verschlüsselt wäre.....  :-(


----------



## Meduim (15. August 2008)

heute!

10h30 Bahnrad: Punkte/M, Verflg/M, Keirin, 180min, BBCi4 live,  EBU feed 8
, EinsFest (ab 11h40)
samstag

4h00 Bahnrad: Qualis, 105min, BBCi2 live
5h00 Bahnrad: Sprint/F, 45min, EURO live
8h15 Bahnrad: Qualis, 105min, BBCi6 Tape
10h40 Bahnrad/F Einzelverfolgung, 80min, EinsFest live

sonntag

4h00 Triathlon/F, 150min, EinsPlus + BBCi3 live
6h00 Triathlon/F, 150min, BBCi2 Tape
10h30 Bahnrad: Punkte/F, Mannschaftsverf/M, 150min, EinsFest + EURO (ab 11h) live


quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (15. August 2008)

DSF macht sich, bis jetzt zeigen sie ja "bessere" Bilder als die anderen Tage.  Zumindest nicht so viel Touristenwerbung.

Die beste Berichterstattung dieser Woche zu Trans Schwarzwald, bis jetzt, und auch der Mod redet nicht mehr so ein "großen Mü**.


----------



## zeitweiser (15. August 2008)

War eine schöne Reportage,
Für die Fahrer neben oder hinter  dem Motorrad allerdings eine Zumutung und
auch riskant.


----------



## 4mate (17. August 2008)

Vaude Trans Schwarzwald Fotos : http://www.wildbad-sportiv.de/haupt.htm

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sind die doof beim DSF ? Heute kommt wieder der Bericht von gestern ...


----------



## votecstoepsl (17. August 2008)

Hab´sch was verpasst? Ist doch die selbe Folge wie gestern?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (17. August 2008)

Ja ich glaub die sind a weng plemplem. Da hat wohl einer das falsche Band eingelegt.


----------



## herr.gigs (17. August 2008)

Was jetzt im Ernst, kam die Etappe, welche gestern ausgestrahlt wurde, nochma? haha und ich hab mich noch geärgert, es nicht sehn zu können


----------



## SBB (17. August 2008)

extra zu hause geblieben und mich auf die übetragung der letzten etappe gefreut und dann - oh man dsf - ein zweites mal die vorletzte etappe

hoffentlich passiert das nächstes jahr nicht wenn ich am start stehe

wie sollten alle eine mail an dsf schreiben!!! was meint ihr...


----------



## rboncube (17. August 2008)

SBB schrieb:


> extra zu hause geblieben und mich auf die übetragung der letzten etappe gefreut und dann - oh man dsf - ein zweites mal die vorletzte etappe
> 
> hoffentlich passiert das nächstes jahr nicht wenn ich am start stehe
> 
> wie sollten alle eine mail an dsf schreiben!!! was meint ihr...




Extra 3 Stunden gebikt weil heute so geiles Wetter war
Hab mir schon gedacht, das die heute im Schwarzwald so Pisswetter haben und bei uns knallt die Sonne runter
Find ich ganz gut so, hab gestern die Etappe nicht gesehen. Was meint ihr, bringt das DSF morgen die letzte Etappe?

@SSB: Bin nächstes Jahr hoffentlich auch dabei

Gruß Rene´


----------



## herr.gigs (17. August 2008)

Sicher nicht, Fußballwiederholungen,Spieltaganalyse, Poker, Call-Shows alles wichtiger 

Ich würde es mal so zusammenfassen, der gute Wille war da, aber ordentlich verbesserungswürdig, ausgezeichnete Werbung für den MTB Sport war es nur bedingt, den Bericht am MI fand im z.B. am Besten.

(Aber besser als nix)


----------



## votecstoepsl (18. August 2008)

So, gestern gleich noch Mail an DSF geschrieben, Antwort:



			
				DSF schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr votecstoepsl!
> 
> Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Interesse an unserem Sender.
> 
> ...



Gut, zumindest wissen wir nun wann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBB (18. August 2008)

Und im übrigen - ich glaube man konnte sowieso nicht mit einer Übertragungsqualität wie bei der TdF rechnen. IST DOCH KLAR ODER...!

Ich finds klasse das überhaupt solch ein Event übetragen wurde. DSF weiter so!


----------



## Rumas (21. August 2008)

vielleicht hat es jemnad schon wo anders gepostet...

das Damenrennen in Peking ist auf Samstag morgen 4 Uhr verschoben worden
ZDF Infokanal überträgt jetzt live 
http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=20023&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## s´Mattl (21. August 2008)

-Bene- schrieb:


> *F.I.T. auf SWR  16:30 Uhr*
> in der Sendung werden Sportarten vorgestellt *heute Downhill*
> 
> 
> ...



...ich habe die Sendung verpasst. Hat jemand zufällig ´ne Fundstelle im Netz?

Grüße

Mattl


----------



## CoAXx (22. August 2008)

Rumas schrieb:


> vielleicht hat es jemnad schon wo anders gepostet...
> 
> das Damenrennen in Peking ist auf Samstag morgen 4 Uhr verschoben worden
> ZDF Infokanal überträgt jetzt live
> http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=20023&mode=&order=0&thold=0



Wer kann bestätigen dass das Damenfinale auf ZDFInfokanal läuft? Ich will meine Aufnahme programmieren...

Auf der Homepage des ZDF ist es nicht im Sendeplan ebenso nicht im EPG und auch nicht im Sendeplan auf ARD. 

Alleridng sist es sowohl bei ARD als auch bei ZDF im Zeitplan Samstag 4Uhr angegegen, dh die Verschiebung ist dort schon berücksichtigt.

//update
auf ANIXE scheint das Damenfinale aufgrund der Verschiebung gar nicht mehr gesendet zuwerden. Es ist nicht mehr im Sendeplan zu sehen. So bleibt nur noch die Hoffnung auf das Herrenfinal (wenn man HD will)


----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2008)

Alos hier steht doch schwarz auf weiß (bzw grau), dass das Damenrennen um 4 Uhr stattfindet und Herren wie gehabt um 9:00. Oder gibts da schonwieder neue Änderungen?!
Hab heut morgen im Videotext geschaut bei ZDF, da steht ja nur Schrott drin und nie das was man sucht.


----------



## Milass (22. August 2008)

Könnte villeicht jemand beide Rennen aufnehmen? Ich bin da leider nicht da


----------



## Rumas (22. August 2008)

hier steht allles was man wissen muss 
http://www.bike-sport-news.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=20036&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## 4mate (22. August 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Alos hier steht doch schwarz auf weiß (bzw grau), dass das Damenrennen um 4 Uhr stattfindet und Herren wie gehabt um 9:00.


Richtig , das ist der Zeitplan .

Im Sendeplan http://olympia.ard.de/peking2008/radiotv/index.html ... find ich nix  . 4.00 kommt unter 22.08.08 .


----------



## Drebbler (22. August 2008)

Schau hier:http://peking.ard.de/peking2008/zeitplan/zeitplan102_date-20080823.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (22. August 2008)

heute morgen hab ich extra den recorder angestellt aber iwi war kein mtb im ard/zdf programm


----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2008)

Sehr schön, hier stehts ja eindeutig 
Sorry, wenn ich mich jetzt total blamiere, hab von Fernsehtechnik Null Ahnung. Die "digitalen" Sender ZDF Info und Doku, sind das Programme, die ich nur über Digital Receiver empfangen kann oder kann ich mir übers Internet kostenlos quasi "ein Video anschauen"? Empfange ich AnixeTV über Satellit?(Fragt mich jetzt bloß nicht nach welcher Ausrichtung das genau ist bei mir ^^).Wie heißen die Digitalsender der ARD?


----------



## aradriel (22. August 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Die "digitalen" Sender ZDF Info und Doku, sind das Programme, die ich nur über Digital Receiver empfangen kann oder kann ich mir übers Internet kostenlos quasi "ein Video anschauen"? Empfange ich AnixeTV über Satellit?(Fragt mich jetzt bloß nicht nach welcher Ausrichtung das genau ist bei mir ^^).Wie heißen die Digitalsender der ARD?



Die ganzen Zusatzsender ZDFInfo/ZDFDoku/EinsFestial und noch anderen klimmbimm kriegt man nur mit einem Digitalen Sat. AnixeTV kriegt man auch über digital auf Astra, keine ahnung ob die allerdings analog senden.


----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2008)

Ah, okay. Danke!
Da ich fernsehtechnisch auch auf dem ältesten Stand bin und weder Digitalreceiver noch eine Möglichkeit zum Aufnehmen habe, heißt es dann wohl für mich: Um 4 Uhr aufstehen ^^
Was man nicht alles tut ^^


----------



## kingberger (22. August 2008)

Es ist aber so, dass die ganzen Digital Sender von ARD und ZDF im Netz gestreamt werden. Hier mal die Links:

Beide ZDF Digitalkanäle: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/olympia?jump=live&inPopup=true

Hier ARD Eins-Festival: http://peking.ard.de/peking2008/pekinglivestream102.html

Laut bike-sport-news wird das Herren Rennen morgen auf einem der ZDF Kanäle um 9:00 Uhr unserer Zeit über die volle Distanz übertragen.


----------



## dickerbert (22. August 2008)

Hmmm, würde mich eher interessieren, ob die das Ganze abends vielleicht nochmal wiederholen. Denn um 9 Uhr bin ich leider verhindert.....
Aber abends scheint wohl auch nur AnixeTV zu übertragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingberger (22. August 2008)

Mhhh, da bin ich jetzt auch überfragt. Mehr als ne kurze Zusammenfassung oder so wird es sicherlich bei ARD und ZDF nicht geben. Außer wenn der Manuel vielleicht ne Medaille holt. xD


----------



## trailjo (22. August 2008)

Drebbler schrieb:


> Schau hier:http://peking.ard.de/peking2008/zeitplan/zeitplan102_date-20080823.html


Der Zeitplan ist ja klar. Die Frage ist wann wo gesendet wird und da gibt es bis jetzt noch keine Infos. 
Weder ARD noch ZDF (inklusive deren Digitalsender) haben das Damenrennen bis jetzt irgendwo im Programm (Homepages und EPGs abgeklappert).
Lediglich das Herrenrennen ist bei EinsFestival ab 9:00 aufgeführt: http://peking.ard.de/peking2008/radiotv/index.html?date=2008-08-23


----------



## je1982 (22. August 2008)

www.onlinetvrecorder.com

Da sowohl eins festival als auch zdf info sog. pooling stationen sind (d.h. mehrere sender teilen sich eine aufnahmeeinheit) sollten möglichst viele leute die sendungen um 4uhr und 9uhr aufnehmen (egal was im epg seht). Dann stehen die Chancen sehr gut, dass sie auch aufgenommen werden. (die sendung mit den meisten anforderungen wird aufgenommen). 

Der Service ist kostenlos. (wenn man auf Sachen wie Expressdownload etc. verzichtet)

Gruß

Jonas


----------



## koppi-w8 (22. August 2008)

Morgen früh um vier also die damen, wo im net kann man das ansehen???


----------



## promises (22. August 2008)

lesen bildet!


----------



## mightyEx (22. August 2008)

aradriel schrieb:


> Die ganzen Zusatzsender ZDFInfo/ZDFDoku/EinsFestial und noch anderen klimmbimm kriegt man nur mit einem Digitalen Sat.



Das ist nicht ganz korrekt - im Kabel werden die Sender auch digital und unverschlüsselt eingespeist. In einigen Regionen sind Teile des Digitalpaketes sogar über DVB-T zu empfangen.


----------



## aradriel (22. August 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz korrekt - im Kabel werden die Sender auch digital und unverschlüsselt eingespeist. In einigen Regionen sind Teile des Digitalpaketes sogar über DVB-T zu empfangen.



Hab mich ein wenig missverständlich ausgedrückt, zielte darauf dass es nicht im analogen Sat. zu empfangen ist (imo).


----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

```
Sa (23.08.)
MESZ     Sportart   Disziplin      G.     Runde
04:00    Radsport   Mountainbike   F      Finale
```

Das war ja wohl nix. Hab's mal "blind" auf Festival aufgenommen und nur Turmspringen auf'm Tape gehabt. Hat's jemand aufgenommen oder eine Idee, wie ich "Esel" bzw. "Tor" da 'rannkommen könnte? 

PS: Args ... jetzt habe ich mir dank schielen auf die www.bike-sport-news.de Titelseite auch noch die Spannung versaut. 
Es hätte sich sehr gelohnt, das zu gucken. Wer sich die Spannung erhalten möchte und noch eine Aufzeichnung gucken möchte, sollte tunlichst News bezüglich dieses Rennens vermeiden.

PPS: Jajaja ... auf ARD isses wohl gesendet worden, aber da hatte ich im EPG gestern nur Handball gesehen. Schön auf's falsche Pferd gesetzt.


----------



## Nway (23. August 2008)

Festival ist nicht ganz verkehrt, zumindest ab 9.00 Uhr.


----------



## MealsOnWheels (23. August 2008)

Kam letztendlich in voller Länge auf der ARD... Hoch gepokert & sehe nun gerade ein schönes Rennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

Danke, streu nur schön weiter Salz in meine Wunden.


----------



## Drebbler (23. August 2008)

Drebbler schrieb:


> Schau hier:http://peking.ard.de/peking2008/zeitplan/zeitplan102_date-20080823.html



Hier war der Link zum Zeitplan. Ein kurzer Klick und etwas lesen hätte Euch weitergeholfen.


----------



## x-rossi (23. August 2008)

und JETZT 09:00 herren live!


----------



## CoAXx (23. August 2008)

auch wenn es nochsooft wiederholt wird, wird es nicht wahrer. Der Zeitplan ist kein Sendeplan. Ich habe jetzt auch Turmspringen ohne Ende aufgenommen, wie ätzend.

auf Bikesport News ist zu lesen:



> Die ARD wird wohl in einem der Digitalkanäle die Rennen auch noch zeitversetzt und in voller Länge ausstrahlen. Wann genau, war bis Freitagnachmittag nicht bekannt.



Wenn jemand Infos hat bitte hier posten, ich möchte unbedingt auch das Damenrennen noch aufnemen...

ps. die Herrenübertragung ist gerade auf EinsFestival gestartet, leider 6 MInuten zu früh *kotz* Konnte grad noch so manuell auf REC klicken...


----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

Drebbler schrieb:


> Hier war der Link zum Zeitplan. Ein kurzer Klick und etwas lesen hätte Euch weitergeholfen.



Dir ist aber schon bekannt, dass die ARD Regie teilweise recht willkürlich entscheidet, welches Event wo und wie gesendet wird? Auf der von dir geposteten Seite wäre das Mountainbike, Taekwondo, Tischtennis, Turmspringen und Handball jeweils um 4:00 Uhr gewesen. Lottospielen halt.


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2008)

Eins Festival überträgt angeblich komplett live, nur wo bekomm ich das über DVB-T?


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Eins Festival überträgt angeblich komplett live, nur wo bekomm ich das über DVB-T?



Nicht angeblich, sondern bis jetzt tatsächlich. Das Erste hat nach der 1.Runde weggeschalten...

Absalon führt in der 3. Runde.

DVB-T: www.ueberallfernsehen.de


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2008)

O.k, da steht bei mir im Menü "Arte/Eins Festival", aber nur Arte bekomm ich angezeigt.......da muss ich mal sehen ob ich das auf Eins Festival umswitchen kann.....


----------



## SkyDanni (23. August 2008)

das Rennen wird  auch im Internet unter peking.ard.de live übertragen.. bei Eins Festival


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (23. August 2008)

ob der außerirdische gewinnt??


----------



## Meduim (23. August 2008)

http://www.eurovisionsports.tv/olympics/

in live feed 2 wirds auch gezeigt allerdings "nur" mit original ton ohne kommentar


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2008)

Besser ohne Kommentar als dieser Dummquatscher auf EinsFestival: eine echte Zumutung!


----------



## SkyDanni (23. August 2008)

wenn man bei EinsFestival den Ton aus macht ist es ganz ok  
Ob der Fumic es wohl noch auf den 3. schafft?


----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Besser ohne Kommentar als dieser Dummquatscher auf EinsFestival: eine echte Zumutung!



Wieso? "...da werden die Federgabeln so richtig gefordert..." wäre mir ohne Kommentator gar nicht aufgefallen. Andererseits: Ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich die ganze Zeit ununterbrochen so sabbeln sollte ... deswegen hätte ich mir im Vorfeld mal einen ganzen Haufen Hintergrundinformationen besorgt, insbesondere über das Deutsche Team ... hast Recht: Dummquatscher.


----------



## Adrenalino (23. August 2008)

Bringt mir leider alles nix, mein Rechner hier im Geschäft ist zu alt und zu leistungsschwach um die Übetragungen im Web anzuzeigen 

Muss ich halt warten bis "Das Erste" wieder mal hinschaltet und schau mir derweil "Franziska van Almsick`s Streifzüge durch die chinesische Küche" an - das ist doch was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meduim (23. August 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Bringt mir leider alles nix, mein Rechner hier im Geschäft ist zu alt und zu leistungsschwach um die Übetragungen im Web anzuzeigen




vielleicht tuts der live ticker ?

http://www.sportal.de/olympia/konferenz/2008-08-23.html


----------



## bravotwozero (23. August 2008)

weiß jemand ein paar daten zur strecke? Länge? Hm?


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2008)

4 oder 4,6km 250Hm afaik


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2008)

Tib schrieb:


> Wieso? "...da werden die Federgabeln so richtig gefordert..." wäre mir ohne Kommentator gar nicht aufgefallen. Andererseits: Ich wüsste auch nicht, was ich die ganze Zeit ununterbrochen so sabbeln sollte ... deswegen hätte ich mir im Vorfeld mal einen ganzen Haufen Hintergrundinformationen besorgt, insbesondere über das Deutsche Team ... hast Recht: Dummquatscher.



Hintergrundwissen stört nur. Lieber was von Menschenrechten und Tricks der Organisatoren faseln - wenn es gegen die chinesische Weltverschwörung geht, hat man alle hinter sich... China-Bashing ist gerade in.


----------



## koppi-w8 (23. August 2008)

Hat Fumic nun Platten?


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2008)

Hab's auch gerade gesehen - sah leider so aus. Damit dürfte Edelmetall gestorben sein  .


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2008)

Platz 11 für Fumic


----------



## koppi-w8 (23. August 2008)

naja, hätte mehr sein können. wie waren nun die anderen Deutschen?


----------



## dawncore (23. August 2008)

Sauser ist 4. ?!


----------



## Nway (23. August 2008)

Jo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

11. Manuel Fumic
16. Moritz Milatz
Wolfram Kurschat ist ausgestiegen

...soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## mmessinger (23. August 2008)

Hi Leute,

hat irgendjemand im Saarland das Frauen MTB-Rennen in Peking aufgenommen???

Bitte melden.

VG Markus


----------



## i_lp (23. August 2008)

hat iwer aufgenommen? ich musste zwischendrin immer was tun


----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

Args ... hab's gerade gelöscht, dank nervigem Kommentator und etwas unspektakulärem Rennen insgesamt. :-(

PS: Ich suche aber noch das Damen Finale von heute morgen....


----------



## i_lp (23. August 2008)

Tib schrieb:


> Args ... hab's gerade gelöscht, dank nervigem Kommentator und etwas unspektakulärem Rennen insgesamt. :-(
> 
> PS: Ich suche aber noch das Damen Finale von heute morgen....



behindertster comment evr: da kommt der mann mit dem längsten vornnamen im feld!

wieso nehmen die da wen der zero plan hat undn trottel is? LOL


----------



## Nway (23. August 2008)

Hab das Rennen der Herren komplett aufgezeichnet; schlappe 4,3GB.
Das gelang mir bei morgendlichen Ausstrahlung des Damenrennens nicht, deshalb bin auch ich auf der Suche nach 'nem Mitschnitt.


----------



## i_lp (23. August 2008)

Nway schrieb:


> Hab das Rennen der Herren komplett aufgezeichnet; schlappe 4,3GB.
> Das gelang mir bei morgendlichen Ausstrahlung des Damenrennens nicht, deshalb bin auch ich auf der Suche nach 'nem Mitschnitt.



kannst das iwo uppen? splitte das doch auf, in 100mb rars und schiebs bei rapidshare.com hoch?  is das mit den ganzen zwischensequenzen?


----------



## Nway (23. August 2008)

omg was 'ne arbeit ...geht denn net auch esel oder so ?
Das ist die Version von Eins Festival, da wurde durchgehend übertragen, soweit ich das verfolgt habe.


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2008)

Nway schrieb:


> .......





> Firefox weiß nicht, wie diese Adresse geöffnet werden soll, da das Protokoll (ed2k) mit keinem Programm verknüpft ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nway (23. August 2008)

Oh, ja das ist 'n Link für das Eselnetzwerk (emule etc.).
Aber ich arbeite gerade an 'nem rapidshare-Ableger (mit 50kb/s nicht so ganz sexy).


----------



## kingberger (23. August 2008)

Mhh, bei emule fängt der bei mir aber nicht an das zu laden...Ist doch egal zu welchem Server ich da connecte oder?


----------



## Nway (23. August 2008)

Jo, sollte eigentlich egal sein, aber ich sehe auch noch keinerlei Aktivitäten.
Ich lasse den Client trotzdem weiterlaufen; vlt. passiert ja noch was.
Ansonsten ist das Video schätzungsweise ab morgen früh auf rapidshare downloadbar.


----------



## kingberger (23. August 2008)

Bei mir gehts jetzt. Falls es bei anderen nicht funktionert müsst ihr an eurem Router folgende Ports öffnen:

TCP: 45903 ( Externer und Interner Port )
UDP: 21423 ( ebenfalls Externer und Interner Port )



@Nway: Ist echt klasse, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast das Rennen aufzunehmen, es bei emule zu uppen und noch bei Rapidshare reinzustellen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Nway (23. August 2008)

Wenn ich bei rapidshare fertig bin, schraub ich den Upload im esel höher.


----------



## kingberger (23. August 2008)

Hehe okay. Cool 
Naja, bei mir ist es nicht so dringend, habe das Rennen heute morgen geguckt, aber möchte es als "Erinnerung" mir auf DVD brennen. xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

*STOP!*

Den Esel Link bitte ganz flott entfernen. Rechtlich ist das in Deutschland immer noch in eine Grauzone irgendwo in der Nähe einer Anstiftung zur Straftat und Verbreitung urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials. Jedenfalls wäre ich damit lieber etwas vorsichtiger unterwegs.

Wenn die Informationen privat ausgetauscht werden, bringt ihr das MTB Forum wenigstens nicht in Bedrängnis!


----------



## kingberger (23. August 2008)

Es ist doch nicht verboten ein Tv Programm, dass du zum privaten Gebrauch aus dem öffentlichen Fernsehen mitgeschnitten wird im Internet zum Download anzubieten?!


----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

kingberger schrieb:


> Es ist doch nicht verboten ein Tv Programm, dass du zum privaten Gebrauch aus dem öffentlichen Fernsehen mitgeschnitten wird im Internet zum Download anzubieten?!



Sollte man meinen und ich wäre auch der Meinung, dass das so sein sollte. Soweit ich weiß stellst Du dich bei dem Verbreiten oder Anbieten von aufgezeichneten Fernsehsendungen einer Rundfunk- und Fernsehanstalt gleich. Die benötigen nunmal eine Lizenz. Hast Du die nicht, so bist Du Futter für unser liebes Abmahnanwalt-Gesocks.

...stell dir vor, Du zeichnest Musik aus dem öffentlichen Radio auf, encodierst das als mp3 und bietest es über's Internet zum Download an.

Wie gesagt, per privater EMail oder über die Privat-Message Funktion des Boards rangiert das eher unter dem Begriff Privatkopie und nicht ganz so kritisch.

PS: Da 'ham was ja:


> Das Angebot von zulässig hergestellten Kopien zum Herunterladen, z. B. im Rahmen von Online-Tauschbörsen oder auch von Webseiten sowie der Vertrieb derartiger Vervielfältigungsstücke ist verboten.[§ 53 Abs. 6 UrhG (DE) bzw. § 42 (5) (AT)] Dadurch soll der Charakter der Schrankenregelung erhalten bleiben und dem Rechtsinhaber die weitere Werkverwertung ermöglicht werden.


----------



## 4mate (23. August 2008)

Ebenfalls Link entfernt .


----------



## Aragonion (23. August 2008)

Rshare verwenden und gut 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RShare


----------



## kingberger (23. August 2008)

Das ändert an der grundlegenden Problematik des Urheberschutzes allerdings auch nichts.


----------



## Aragonion (23. August 2008)

Ja das ganze neue Urheberrecht an sich ist das Problem was auch die Schulhöfe kriminalisiert und den User entrechtet (siehe Privatkopie wo man nur noch Sicherheitskopieen fertigen darf wenn man keinen Kopierschutz aushebeln muß ect.).
Aber mit sowas setzt sich der Bild Leser nicht auseinander daher kann es gemacht werden ............


----------



## Tib (23. August 2008)

Jepp! Nieder mit der Lobby, die sich diesen Blödsinn nur um des Kohlescheffelns willen zusammen mit den von ihnen geschmierten Politikern hat einfallen lassen. :-(
Vielleicht mal bei Gelegenheit den nächstbesten Möchtegern-Kommunalpolitiker, der einem über die Füße läuft, mal drauf ansprechen. ;-)

...aber um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen: Wird das Damen Finale irgendwo nachmal in voller Länge wiederholt?


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2008)

Das ist ein Thema, wo sich ein eigener Thread lohnt. Ich postuliere da für die Zukunft eine Art "Media-Fair-Flat", da sich Schutzmaßnahmen auf Dauer kaum durchsetzen werden. Es gibt immer Wege Schutzmaßnahmen zu umgehen. Das war in der Vergangenheit so und wird in der Zukunft nicht anders sein. Die rechtliche Lage ist die eine Seite - die Realität ist oft ganz anders. Es gilt da einen Mittelweg zu finden, der alle irgendwo halbwegs zufrieden stellt. D.h., die Content-Industrie muss sich mit ihren Adressaten - das sind nunmal die Verbraucher in einen Dialog begeben. Momentan ist das allerdings nur ein Monolog seitens der Content-Industrie. In einem Dialog bzw. einer Verhandlung versuchen beide Parteien auf einen Nenner zu kommen. Dafür müssen auch Opfer gebracht werden. Momentan vermisse ich etwas derartiges auf allen Seiten. Zur Zeit sieht es eher so aus, als dass die Content-Industrie die Muskeln spielen lässt. Nun, dass kann sie nur solange, wie der Verbraucher die Content-Industrie in Anspruch nimmt. Anders gesagt kann der Verbraucher z.B. mit einem Boykott reagieren, indem er bestimmte Dinge einfach meidet. Wirkungsvoll ist das ganze natürlich nur organisiert (z.B. Aktions-Zeiträume). Dann muss die Content-Industrie zwangsläufig reagieren.


----------



## Tib (24. August 2008)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Das ist ein Thema, wo sich ein eigener Thread lohnt. Ich postuliere da für die Zukunft eine Art "Media-Fair-Flat", da sich Schutzmaßnahmen auf Dauer kaum durchsetzen werden.



...das sehe ich genauso. Dummerweise werden da noch etliche Jahre in's Land gehen, bis sich da ein Einsehen bzw. eine vernünftige Lösung herauskristallisiert. Das Dumme an der Geschichte ist leider nur, dass bis dahin allerlei unsinnige Gesetze geschaffen wurden und wohl noch werden, die einer guten Lösung für unsereins und Musiker / TV-/ Filmschaffende ziemlich festbetoniert im Wege stehen werden.
Ich hoffe ja, dass das ein wenig über ein "gesundschrumpfen" dieser sogenannten "Industrie" zustande kommen wird. Weg mit dem Labels! Ich persönlich würde meine Musik als mp3' sozusagen direkt beim Musiker kaufen wollen. Was mit Software so halbwegs funktioniert, könnte so ähnlich doch auch mit Film & Musik funktionieren?  ;-)

Wieder zurück zum Thema. EZTV (-> Google) hat das MTB Damen Finale leider nicht, dafür aber alle möglichen anderen Kram. :-(

...ich glaube, ich geb's auf und fahre gleich mein eigenes Finale in der Hohen Mark. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonehill (24. August 2008)

Heute 18:00 Uhr | RTL2 | Grip - das Motormagazin



> *Erstkontakt Lotus 2-11 versus Downhill*
> 
> Bei "Grip  Das Motormagazin" gibt es dieses Mal ein Wettrennen der besonderen Art: Rennfahrer und Grip-Moderator Matthias Malmedie im Lotus 2-11 gegen einen Downhill-Mountainbiker. Am Gardasee treten die beiden zu diesem einzigartigen Duell an: Enge Straßen, steile Abfahrten  Orte an denen Wendigkeit und Beherrschung des Fahrzeugs eine absolute Notwendigkeit sind. Genau das richtige Terrain für Matthias im Lotus 2-11 und einen erfahrenen Mountainbiker, ihr Können unter Beweis zu stellen. Wer wird dieses spektakuläre Wettrennen gewinnen? Der auf die Rennstrecke getrimmte Lotus mit 255 PS oder das mit Muskelkraft angetriebene Mountainbike? Wer kann seine Vorteile besser ausspielen?


----------



## kuka.berlin (24. August 2008)

nett ... hat zumindestens bei mir wieder die Erinnerungen vom Frühjahr an den 601er am Gardasee geweckt


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. August 2008)

War das ein Schrott, beweireucherung von unnutzen Autos. Und auf das Bike wurde natürlich nicht eingegangen.


----------



## publicenemy (24. August 2008)

neeeeeeein ... hatte gedacht es ist um 20.00 uhr...
jemand mitgeschnitten ? was für bike und wer ist gefahren? wo und wi? wer hat gewonnen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. August 2008)

Cannondale ? (wie gesagt, auf das Bike ist nicht eingegangen worden) und 2. MTB hat gewonnen.


----------



## InSanE888 (24. August 2008)

falco ruppert 
cannondale judge


----------



## publicenemy (24. August 2008)

super ! jemand mitgeschnitten?


----------



## The Body (24. August 2008)

Fragt sich nach dem Sinn solcher Vergleiche.
Ich seh da keinen.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (24. August 2008)

The Body schrieb:


> Fragt sich nach dem Sinn solcher Vergleiche.
> Ich seh da keinen.



Einen Sinn gibt es echt nicht;
Trotzdem haben es sich etliche angeschaut u.a. auch ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (24. August 2008)

was auch keinen sinn ergibt , das beide unterschiedliche strecken fahren .... eine kurve mehr eingebaut und der andere hätte gewonnen . Es dient wohl nur zur belustigung der zuschauer


----------



## Speckgenick (24. August 2008)

Kann bitte jemand die Olympia BMX Sendezeiten posten?
Danke!


----------



## publicenemy (24. August 2008)

du bist ein wenig spät dran . olympia ist heut vorbei


----------



## Meduim (24. August 2008)

Speckgenick schrieb:


> Kann bitte jemand die Olympia BMX Sendezeiten posten?
> Danke!




klick


----------



## Speckgenick (24. August 2008)

Danke !


----------



## The Body (24. August 2008)

Canyon-Paul schrieb:


> Einen Sinn gibt es echt nicht;
> Trotzdem haben es sich etliche angeschaut u.a. auch ich



Genauso wenig Sinn wie in Automobilsendungen ein Vergleich gezogen wurde zwischen einem Maybach und einem Schweizer Zug. Unterhaltsam waren da die Kommentare des Fahrers, als er nach einem Getränkehalter fragte und der Beifahrer eine Lade öffnete und eine Knopf drückte. Worauf sich der Getränkehalter sanft aus seiner Öffnung schob und der Fahrer dies mit den Worten kommentierte "Andere kaufen sich davon einen Kleinwagen."
oder der Maybach ins Hintertreffen gelang und der Beifahrer Warp-Antrieb forderte was ja der Maybach nicht hätte. Der Fahrzeugführer meinte nur trocken "Der Maybach hat das schon, nur die Schweizer haben es verboten."

Ebenso unsinnig einen Rennen zu veranstalten zwischen einem Porsche Cayman S Sport und einem Speedboot die Cote d´Azur entlang. Bemerkung am Schluss des Rennens: "1200L Sprit verblasen, aber Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht.".
Die Umwelt wird es uns danken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schefell6 (25. August 2008)

Öhm ich hab die Halbfinals und Finals der BMX-Fahrer aufgenommen, das gesamte Männerrennen der CC Fahrer mit einem Interview von Sabine Spitz und dann noch die Siegerehrung der Männer vom CC und ein Stück Frauenrennen

Nur als Anmerkung...

Was ich jetzt noch Suche ist eine Kopie des 7. Tages der VAUDE Trans Schwarzwald. Hab vergessen meiner Schwester zu sagen, dass sie es aufnehmen soll - alle anderen Tage habe ich soweit...

Weiß jemand dazu eine Seite?? oder will mir ne Kopie schicken oder so!?!?

Öhm ich hab jetzt nicht die gesamten geposteten Texte durchgelesen - hab mein PC vorhin bekommen und will jetzt ins Bett

Grüße Stopfer

EDIT: Ich biete natürlich exklusive, selbstgemachte Bilder aus dem Zielort Niederhof (Team Bulls, Albgold, Knöpfle Geschwister, etc.)


----------



## 4mate (25. August 2008)

Vaude TransSchwarzwald mit Helmkamera , alle Etappen

http://blog.soq.de/category/Trans-Schwarzwald


----------



## schefell6 (25. August 2008)

Joa kenn ich schon, find ich aber nicht so dolle...


----------



## hXcOREschloch (25. August 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> super ! jemand mitgeschnitten?



Hab den anfang mitgeschnitten, aber das dann gelöscht, weil das wirklich ziemlicher Blödsinn war.... 
Ist zwar nicht der erste Auto vs. MTB - Vergleich - die meistens eh nicht gut gemacht sind -, aber diese Sendung gestern war wirklich nicht so toll, ums nett zu sagen......


----------



## Möchtegernbiker (27. August 2008)

heute rtl2 19.00 schau dich schlau: "alles rund ums fahrrad"
ich meine ich habe den bericht schonmal gesehen und da gab es auch ein kleines wettrennen zwischen moderator und einer cross country fahrerin. hab vergessen wer es war
eher belanglos und kurz


----------



## 4mate (27. August 2008)

schefell6 schrieb:


> Joa kenn ich schon, find ich aber nicht so dolle...


Stimmt ! Lenkerkamera ist doof  !


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (27. August 2008)

Möchtegernbiker schrieb:


> heute rtl2 19.00 schau dich schlau: "alles rund ums fahrrad"
> ich meine ich habe den bericht schonmal gesehen und da gab es auch ein kleines wettrennen zwischen moderator und einer cross country fahrerin. hab vergessen wer es war
> eher belanglos und kurz


War bestimmt die Sabine.


----------



## 4mate (27. August 2008)

Rusher schrieb:


> War bestimmt die Sabine.


Leider nein .  http://www.rtl2.de/002361_0063.html . Kam schon mal .
 Ganz schlecht isses nicht ! Informativ für Einsteiger , Wiedereinsteiger , Anfänger und wenig Interessierte !


----------



## Kev1992 (27. August 2008)

zu der zeit muss ich Arbeiten
wirds aber gerne gucken bin einsteiger besonders das mit den schlössern intressiert mich da mir meins vor 2 wochen geklaut wurde und ich mir ein vernünftiges schloss holen will
kann man das irgendwo gucken z.b im internet als wiederholung


----------



## HEIZER (27. August 2008)

Jetzt bei RTL 2

Schau dich schlau - MTB Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (27. August 2008)

Meine Güte, sind die Bike-Typen Pfeifen.


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2008)

was ich geil fand , das die eine mit nem trekkingbike nen bunnyhop machen sollte  


was ich toll fand , das heute mehr singletrail action war als sonst ... es nähert sich dem DH


----------



## kuka.berlin (27. August 2008)

wat erwartet ihr den immer ... mann muss det doch normalo-/idiotensicher präsentieren!

ick bin froh das ick jetzt immer weginger leuten erklären muss wat ick mache ... wenn ick dann sage ick war am Gardasee ... dann haben die wenigstens ein Grundverständnis davon, und komm mir nicht mit spüchen wie: "hier kann man doch auch Radfahren" 


edit:
ick fand den 'Pimp' beitrag lustig ... Hauptsache erstmal die Neuteile aus der Schrottecke gesammelt 



publicenemy schrieb:


> was ich geil fand , das die eine mit nem trekkingbike nen bunnyhop machen sollte


War der Typ Daniel Schäfer??


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (27. August 2008)

publicenemy schrieb:


> was ich geil fand , das die eine mit nem trekkingbike nen bunnyhop machen sollte


selbst mit nem MTB hätte sie es nicht gemacht, mit nem Baby im Bauch is des ned so gut.


----------



## publicenemy (27. August 2008)

Haha , bei dem mit dem pimpen musste ich auch lachen ! fand das soooo geil ... der hat wirklich alles neuteile genommen , und was war mit dem hässlichen fully was er dazu gelegt hat?

weiss ich nicht :S er war aufm ransom unterwegs


----------



## norman68 (13. September 2008)

Heute um 13.30 DH aus Schladming Live auf Eurosport 2


----------



## publicenemy (13. September 2008)

ach mennoooooo ich will eurosport 2 bei uns finden , nur das geht nicht ...:S
muss ch halt über mac-tv gucken:S


----------



## Freeride_Felix (13. September 2008)

wie kann ich den eurosport 2 so auf meinem rechner gucken?


----------



## publicenemy (13. September 2008)

öhhhhhhhh  jarnüch ! oder? ich meinte über freecaster wenn du das meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (13. September 2008)

Ohne zu zahlen denke ich garnicht wenn es um was legales geht.


----------



## m3osi (13. September 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> Heute um 13.30 DH aus Schladming Live auf Eurosport 2



+



Freeride_Felix schrieb:


> wie kann ich den eurosport 2 so auf meinem rechner gucken?



=




http://www.farkin.net/article/5303b8/UCI_Mountain_Bike_World_Cup_Round_7_Live_-_Schladming


----------



## norman68 (13. September 2008)

Das es am Rechner über zahlreiche Seiten geht ist schon klar. Doch heist halt dieses Thema hier "MTB im TV" und nicht "MTB am Rechner". Auch sollte man das ja dann schon auf der Startseite gelesen haben das die Übertragung auch wieder von Freecaster kommt für die jenigen die sich das ganze auf/mit dem Rechner anschauen wollen.


----------



## hXcOREschloch (13. September 2008)

Danke für die Info.
Wäre geil, wenns jemand aufnehmen könnte


----------



## publicenemy (13. September 2008)

bin ich der einzige ohne ton?


----------



## Backfisch (13. September 2008)

Also... ich hör denen gerade beim Soundcheck zu .... check ... check one two ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maruu (13. September 2008)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko//show.php3?p=1368


----------



## Meduim (13. September 2008)

Maruu schrieb:


> http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko//show.php3?p=1368



Eurosport 2 only und der Stream kostet monatlich (4,90) kohle


----------



## cbrr (13. September 2008)

Meduim schrieb:


> Eurosport 2 only und der Stream kostet monatlich (4,90) kohle



Tja Superbike-Rennen laufen leider auch da nur komplett. Aber die kann man im Internet auch kostenlos schauen (in englisch). In Deutschland steht Fußball leider an erster Stelle und nur dafür wird Kohle locker gemacht.


----------



## donossi (14. September 2008)

Hallo

Habe von meiner Grossmutter gehört, dass gestern oder vorgestern gegeben 18 UHr etwas über den Bikepark in Winterberg auf 3Sat gekommen ist. 

Nun war ich auf der 3 Sat Seite, habe aber leider nix dazu gefunden. Hat den Bericht vllt jemand gesehen und weiss, in welcher Sendung das kam? Oder ob das überhaupt 3Sat war?

Gruss

DonOssi


----------



## stonehill (15. September 2008)

donossi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Habe von meiner Grossmutter gehört, dass gestern oder vorgestern gegeben 18 UHr etwas über den Bikepark in Winterberg auf 3Sat gekommen ist.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob es auf 3Sat war aber Samstag lief auf einem öffentl.-rechtl. ein Bericht über diese offroad-"Skateboards" . Da wurde u.a. auch über den Bikepark gequatscht und ein bisschen was gezeigt.


----------



## Tib (17. September 2008)

Passt nicht so wirklich hier hin, aber vielleicht trotzdem am Rande von interesse. Auf RTL kommt:



> Am Samstag, 20. September ist das TrailCart der gleichnamigen Coesfelder Produktionsfirma ab 20.15 Uhr bei der Neuauflage der 100.000-DM-Show aus den 1990-er-Jahren im Einsatz.



http://www.borkenerzeitung.de/lokal...art_im_Einsatz_bei_der_100.000_Euro_Show.html

Tib


----------



## Lion77 (18. September 2008)

ARD - Buffet läuft gerade...
zu Gast Sabine Spitz


----------



## goegolo (19. Oktober 2008)

Nicht MTB, Tagesschau zum Thema Singlespeed in London (Beitrag: Neuer Fahrradtrend): http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/sendung/tt914.html


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Oktober 2008)

So ganz neu ist das nicht: Articles about Fixed Gear Cycling and Equipment
Bike_Messengers_Drag_Race_NYC
Sorry fürs OT.


----------



## tschobi (20. Oktober 2008)

Coole Sache, aber teilweise echt zu krank und lebensmüde die Jungs! ZB bei den roten Ampeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (29. Oktober 2008)

jetzt DSF, das übliche.

Aber wenigsten kurz das Bike gezeigt und vorgestellt (Bergamount), aber der übliche Vergleich gegen Auto, war aber ganz gut gemacht bis jetzt. Nun ist erstmal Werbung.


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Oktober 2008)

Echt intelligent: Bremsweg Auto gegen Bremsweg Fahrrad. L0L!
Ich verstehe irgendwie den Sinn des Vergleichs nicht wirklich;\.


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt schon, war bis jetzt das beste "Duell". Habe das Rennen nicht gesehen, aber nach der Werbung wurde ein wenig auf das Bike eingangen und Downhill kurz erläutert. Das wesentliche wurde gesagt...top. Und wo ich schon bei der Sendung bin; Ich will nach Finnland.  Das sah ja mal spaßig aus =D


----------



## Canyon-Paul (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Echt intelligent: Bremsweg Auto gegen Bremsweg Fahrrad. L0L!
> Ich verstehe irgendwie den Sinn des Vergleichs nicht wirklich;\.


Stimmt schon. Aber hauptsache gewonnen


----------



## Lion77 (29. Oktober 2008)

Abend...

Was kann denn daran gut gemacht sein? 
Dieser Müll Auto gegen Fahrrad is doch einfach nur assozial....am besten wie damals bei der RTL2 Autokacke, die Mittwochs immer lief, wo der 1.50m Spacko Testfahrer die Serpentinenstrasse runterdonnert, die offensichtlich nichtmal abgesperrt war, da ihm ein ganz normaler Mountainbiker berghoch entgegenkam.....was soll son Scheiss?? Is sowas coool oder was?  
Und der Mountainbiker, gegen den er das Rennen gefahren ist, donnert 10m vor Ihm ausm Wald über die Strasse und der Typ nur: Cool war das knapp, geil, wow das macht Spass, den krieg ich noch..... 
Also wer das geil findet hat echt starke Persönlichkeitsprobleme oder ist einfach nur Strohdumm...

Sorry...aber echt nicht mehr auszuhalten die Autosendungen hier in Deutschland....

Lion


----------



## dkc-live (29. Oktober 2008)

wenigstens gibs jumps


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja, MTB im TV ist ansich schon eine Seltenheit. Da freue ich mich sogar über vermeintlich dumme Berichte. So what...


----------



## eLw00d (29. Oktober 2008)

Lion komm mal wieder runter... 
Die bei DSF meinen das selber nicht sonderlich ernst 
Lockert halt den Beitrag bissle auf. Ich find´s noch okay.

Dumm, dass man ausgerechnet bei schlechten Witterungsverhältnissen am Geißkopf filmen musste.
Aber hauptsache MTB im TV.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Beitrag war schon okay!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (29. Oktober 2008)

Hey komm, es war bis jetzt der beste Bericht, außerdem ist das eine Autosendung, da kann man ja auch nicht so viel erwarten. Es geht halt im endefekt doch um das Auto 

Den Bremsvergleich fand ich eigendlich recht interessant. Ich dachte, es wären mehr als 3m. Eben hab ich auch gehört, das man sich die Folge bei der Page vom DSF nachmal ansehen kann.

Vielleicht wird ja doch ein Zuschauer drauf angesprochen und macht sich mal den Spaß im Bikepark. Die Zuschauerzahl bei DSF Motor ist ja auch nicht sooo gering. Außer die Herren müssen wieder die komischen Haustanten auf Pro7 sehen 

Ich fand ihn Top und Sehenswert. Und schließe mich bei ''hauptsache MTB im TV'' an!


----------



## Lion77 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich komm wieder runter....

Vielleicht kotzt es mich ja auch nur so an, dass ich mir schon seit Jahren meine Autosendungen aus Japan besorgen muss, um halbwegs anständig und brauchbar über die Technik, Leistung und Fähigkeiten der 4 rädrigen Gefährte informiert zu werden.
Wenn ich dann sehe wie dies hier in Deutschland aufziehen könnt ich jedesmal .
Mit "hauptsache MTB im TV" habt Ihr ja recht....da gibts ja fast garnichts....

Also


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> Echt intelligent: Bremsweg Auto gegen Bremsweg Fahrrad. L0L!
> Ich verstehe irgendwie den Sinn des Vergleichs nicht wirklich;\.


Sendezeit füllen, ist doch klar


----------



## Der Yeti (29. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau, die Meute muss ja irgendwie unterhalten werden


----------



## dkc-live (29. Oktober 2008)

theoretisch hat das auto den kürzeren bremsweg ...


----------



## tschobi (30. Oktober 2008)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Außer die Herren müssen wieder die komischen Haustanten auf Pro7 sehen



Ich denke auch wie lion77, aber wie schon zitiert, war es das beste, was man gestern abend schauen konnte. 
Wenn man es locker sieht, Autos und bikes mag, war ganz ok. Muss man halt nicht so ernst nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (2. November 2008)

02.11.2008 18:00-19:00 h RTL Grip Das Motormagazin

Erstkontakt Lotus 2-11 versus Downhill
Bei Grip - Das Motormagazin gibt es dieses Mal ein Wettrennen der besonderen Art: Rennfahrer und Grip-Moderator Matthias Malmedie im Lotus 2-11 gegen einen Downhill-Mountainbiker. Am Gardasee treten die beiden zu diesem einzigartigen Duell an: Enge Straßen, steile Abfahrten - Orte an denen Wendigkeit und Beherrschung des Fahrzeugs eine absolute Notwendigkeit sind.
Genau das richtige Terrain für Matthias im Lotus 2-11 und einen erfahrenen Mountainbiker, ihr Können unter Beweis zu stellen. Wer wird dieses spektakuläre Wettrennen gewinnen? Der auf die Rennstrecke getrimmte Lotus mit 255 PS oder das mit Muskelkraft angetriebene Mountainbike? Wer kann seine Vorteile besser ausspielen?


Wiederholung: 09.11.2008 12:05 Uhr. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## el comandante (2. November 2008)

Könnten mal was neues bringen, diese *ß&%$§*...                #*1280*


----------



## Bischimo (1. Dezember 2008)

Habe durch Zufall am 28.11- also letzten Freitag- das letzte Rennen auf Eurosport gesehen. Leider stand in meiner Zeitung nur YOZ. Man haben die Speed drauf gehabt! Läuft das Rennen jedes Jahr? Könnten schon bissl mehr Werbung dafür machen. Auch in der Bike  keine Hinweise auf tolle Fahrradsendungen im TV. Naja vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch?


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich suche von 3Sat einen Filmbericht. Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen. 30 minütiger Film. Gerne auch als Donwload, oder als Video.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## norman68 (28. Dezember 2008)

Bischimo schrieb:


> Habe durch Zufall am 28.11- also letzten Freitag- das letzte Rennen auf Eurosport gesehen. Leider stand in meiner Zeitung nur YOZ. Man haben die Speed drauf gehabt! Läuft das Rennen jedes Jahr? Könnten schon bissl mehr Werbung dafür machen. Auch in der Bike  keine Hinweise auf tolle Fahrradsendungen im TV. Naja vielleicht ändert sich das ja noch?




welches rennen meist du denn?


----------



## Marc B (28. Dezember 2008)

Rad-und-Lauf schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche von 3Sat einen Filmbericht. Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen. 30 minütiger Film. Gerne auch als Donwload, oder als Video.
> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?



Hmm, ich kenne den Bericht vom ZDF, von 3sat fällt mir gerade nichts ein.

http://video.google.de/videoplay?do...&ei=WEtXSZXoK5eg2wLho8xC&q=transalp+mtb&hl=de

Doch, da isser (Part 1):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKXgDxYFTLE

Part 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6StFBnN7uc

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (28. Dezember 2008)

Achja, Part 3 noch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO8jQfM8Plw


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (28. Dezember 2008)

Genau den Film meine ich, suche in aber in CD-Qualität um ihn am Fernsehgerät anschauen zu können. Wurde auch von 3Sat schon gesendet, da habe ich ihn auch gefunden.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## ZeroCool25 (4. Januar 2009)

Wollt mal wissen ob es in Zukunft irgednwelche MTB Beiträge im TV zu sehen gibt ???


----------



## norman68 (4. Januar 2009)

ZeroCool25 schrieb:


> Wollt mal wissen ob es in Zukunft irgednwelche MTB Beiträge im TV zu sehen gibt ???



Das sagt mir meine Glaskugel auch nicht. Das ein Programmdirektor hier am Board ist hab ich auch noch nicht gemerkt der sich da mal äussern könnte. Bleibt also nur abwarten und hoffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (5. Januar 2009)

Such doch einfach z.B. mit www.tvinfo.de . Da kannst Du z.T. schon bis Ende Februar suchen. Ich habe aber außer einem Bericht über den Cape Epic im PayTV nix gefunden.

Hat weniger was mit Mountainbike aber mit Rad-Touristik zu tun:

22.01.2009, 19.00 Uhr - Sender: Arte - Länge: 45 Min.

Wiederholung: 29.01.2009, 14.00 Uhr - Sender: Arte - Länge: 45 Min.

Durch Asien auf zwei Rädern
(Dokumentation, Republik China/Indien 2006)

Kurz-Inhalt:

Ein junges kanadisches Paar durchquert Asien auf dem Fahrrad und dokumentiert seine Reise mit der Kamera. Gigantische Landschaften und eine Fahrt voller Höhen und Tiefen lassen den Zuschauer diesen verrückten Fahrradausflug unmittelbar miterleben. 'Durch Asien auf zwei Rädern' ist der erste Film von Olivier Higgins und Mélanie Carrier und er ist Abenteuerfilm, Roadmovie und Liebesgeschichte zugleich.

Detail:

Jeder Mensch begibt sich auf seine eigene Reise durchs Leben und entscheidet sich für eine bestimmte Richtung, die er seinem Dasein gibt. Und jeder hat seinen eigenen Traum. Und manche erfüllen sich ihn. So begeben sich Olivier Higgins und Mélanie Carrier auf eine fast 8.000 Kilometer lange Reise - auf Fahrrädern durch Asien.

Sie strampeln von der Mongolei bis nach Kalkutta in die indische Gangesebene. Sie durchqueren das uigurische autonome Gebiet Xinjiang im Nordwesten Chinas, die Wüste Taklamakan, Tibet und Nepal.

Auf ihrer abenteuerlichen Fahrt entdecken sie die Welt, aber vor allem finden sie zu sich selbst. Wer sind sie? Was erwarten sie vom Leben? Welchen Platz nehmen sie in dieser Welt ein? Diesen Fragen stellen sich die Filmemacher. Ihr Dokumentarfilm ist auch ein Film über den Ausbruch aus dem Alltag, den Wunsch fremde Länder und Kulturen kennenzulernen und über die eigenen Grenzen hinauszugehen.

Hintergrund:

'Durch Asien auf zwei Rädern' wurde von Olivier Higgins und Mélanie Carrier realisiert und produziert. Es ist ihr erster Film, und er wurde unter dem Originaltitel 'Asiemut' bereits mit 30 internationalen Preisen ausgezeichnet. In der Begründung der Jury zum Grand Prix Graz 2007 heißt es: 'Zwei junge Leute machen eine Fahrradtour durch Asien.

Sie dokumentieren diese Tour mit einer kleinen Videokamera. Beide haben keinerlei filmische Vorbildung oder Erfahrung, wie man eine Dokumentation macht. Das Resultat ist eine der berührendsten Reisedokus.'

Quelle: www.tvinfo.de

Noch eine Meinung:

"...Olivier Higgins und Mélanie Carrier hatten keinerlei Erfahrung darüber, wie man eine gute Dokumentation wohl macht. Doch der Film der beiden wurde eine der berühmtesten Reisedokus der Welt. Bei vielen Berg- und Abenteuerfilmfestivals verwies er selbst Profiproduktionen wie das Kletterepos "Am Limit" auf die hinteren Plätze. "Durch Asien auf zwei Rädern" ist eben einfach ein Film, der jeden bewegt..."

Quelle: http://de.lifestyle.yahoo.com/22122008/401/asien-raedern-jeder-asiemut.html


----------



## hXcOREschloch (5. Januar 2009)

markiert


----------



## Bischimo (7. Januar 2009)

@norman68  Das Rennen ging in Frankreich zu Ende. Meist junge Fahrer mit viel Federweg. Der Gewinner bekam ein Auto, glaub ein Volvo war das. Müsste nochmal genau nachschauen wie und wo die Sendung war? Auf alle Fälle kam ich nicht von der Glotze weg und mußte bis zum Schluss kucken.


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Januar 2009)

schon wieder verpasst


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. Januar 2009)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> schon wieder verpasst



Ist ja nun nicht so schwer als arbeitender Teil der Bevölkerung!


----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2009)

Heute auf Arte (23:20 Uhr):

Einrad Downhill (Sendung TRACKS)



> *Volles Risiko ist das Motto der Einrad-Downhiller â bevor sie sich von den Gipfeln stÃ¼rzen.*
> 
> Die Zugspitze, Deutschlands hÃ¶chster Berg. Selbst fÃ¼r Schwindelfreie nicht ganz ohne. Doch diese Herren lieben den Nervenkitzel. Andreas Hemmeter ist Deutscher Meister im Einrad Trial, wo er mit seinem einen Rad jedes Hindernis Ã¼berwindet. Er weiÃ: Einrad ist nicht gleich Einrad! Bei der ersten Downhill-Meisterschaft ist auch Deutschlands bester Downhill MountainBiker, Frank Schneider, am Start. Bei EinrÃ¤dern sind die Pedale direkt mit dem Rad verbunden. Das heiÃt bei jeder Rad-Umdrehung muss aktiv mit getreten werden, flockiges Rollen lassen wie beim normalen Fahrrad gibtâs hier nicht. Stephan Hofmann ist auch dabei.
> Mit der Technik kennen sich die drei bestens aus. Das mÃ¼ssen sie auch, denn eine einzige lockere Schraube kann in dem steinigen und steilen GelÃ¤nde fatale Folgen haben!
> ...



Appetit-Macher: http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=K8jEkbtzMfo (RTL-Bericht)


----------



## <MM> (17. Januar 2009)

Den Sendebeitrag gibt's online sogar in voller Länge zu sehen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIW-aBCPhD4

Der von RTL http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8jEkbtzMfo ist zwar etwas anders geschnitten, basiert aber auf genau demselben Rohmaterial...

Die ARTE-Sendung dauert freilich 52 min... 


Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Heute auf Arte (23:20 Uhr):
> 
> Einrad Downhill (Sendung TRACKS)
> 
> ...


----------



## mightyEx (21. Januar 2009)

Recht kurzfristig, aber vielleicht für die Berliner und Brandenburger interessant:

Heute, 21.00 Uhr - 21.45 Uhr, Sender: RBB (Berlin/Brandenburg)

Sechs Tage - Sechs Nächte
Das Berliner Sechs-Tage-Rennen

Am 15. März 1909 fiel in einer Ausstellungshalle in der Hardenbergstraße nahe des Berliner Bahnhofs Zoo der Startschuss für das erste Sechstagerennen der Radprofis auf dem europäischen Kontinent. 144 Stunden lang strampelten 30 Fahrer nonstop auf einer 150 Meter langen, elliptischen Holzbahn.

Sechs Tage, sechs Nächte - wie in einem aberwitzigen Hamsterrad. 1911 wurde das Rennen in den neu eröffneten Berliner Sportpalast verlegt. Andere Städte zogen nach - Stuttgart, Dortmund. Doch das Sechstagerennen in Berlin wurde zur Institution und war aus dem Leben der Hauptstadt bald nicht mehr wegzudenken. Es prägte das Bild der 20er Jahre, in denen alles schneller, schriller, greller wurde.

1934 verboten die Nazis den Profisport und die Sechstagerennen. Der Sportpalast an der Potsdamer Straße erlebte 1943 seine schwärzeste Stunde, als Joseph Goebbels die Deutschen zum 'Totalen Krieg' aufrief. Ein Jahr später lag die einstige Sportstätte in Trümmern.

2009, im 100. Jubiläumsjahr, folgt Rennen Nummer 98. Damit liegt Berlin in der Anzahl der Rennen uneinholbar vor New York, Gent und Dortmund. Berlin ist unzweifelhaft die Hauptstadt dieses Sports.

Quelle: www.tvinfo.de

PS: Morgen geht's los. Karten sind jetzt sicherlich rar geworden, aber vielleicht lohnt doch ein Blick auf die Homepage.


----------



## spudi (1. März 2009)

Jetzt KIKA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## publicenemy (1. März 2009)

schöner beitrag !

schade dass platzangst steffi nicht nochmal vorkam ! die war ja schon ein zuckerschnecksche


----------



## Maruu (8. März 2009)

Dienstag, 10. März 2009
*- ZDF Infokanal -*

*Transalp*
"Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen"

zu 3 verschiedenen Sendezeiten 

*6:15 Uhr
13:15 Uhr
21:15 Uhr*


----------



## Jan Itor (9. März 2009)

Maruu schrieb:


> Dienstag, 10. März 2009
> *- ZDF Infokanal -*
> 
> *Transalp*
> ...



Cool, danke für die Info. Absolut sehenswerte Sendung.

Gab es davon nicht auch eine Fassung die eine ganze Stunde lang war?


----------



## <MM> (9. März 2009)

Diese Sendung gibt's auch als Onlinevideo (wurde schonmal im ZDF ausgestrahlt):

[ame="http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-3530181836598510575&hl=de"]Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen (ZDF nah&fern)[/ame]


----------



## MUD´doc (9. März 2009)

Grad von Brüderchen diesen Link von Spiegel-Online bekommen:
Downhill-Rennen im Hochhaus
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-55027.html


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. März 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Grad von Brüderchen diesen Link von Spiegel-Online bekommen:
> Downhill-Rennen im Hochhaus
> http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-55027.html



Schön, schön.... alles schon gemacht, nur kam das im Mietshaus net immer gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschobi (9. März 2009)

Sachen gibts.... ;-)


----------



## Nordschleifer (9. März 2009)

Maruu schrieb:


> Dienstag, 10. März 2009
> *- ZDF Infokanal -*
> 
> *Transalp*
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. 

Die Sendung kommt aber auf ZDF *Doku
*
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/1/0,1872,5253601,00.html


----------



## Jan Itor (9. März 2009)

<MM> schrieb:


> Diese Sendung gibt's auch als Onlinevideo (wurde schonmal im ZDF ausgestrahlt):
> 
> Transalp - Mit dem Mountainbike über die Alpen (ZDF nah&fern)



OK, dann war das die Kurzfassung, und mit 30 Minuten läuft morgen die XL-Version.


----------



## burn (9. März 2009)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Grad von Brüderchen diesen Link von Spiegel-Online bekommen:
> Downhill-Rennen im Hochhaus
> http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-55027.html



das video ist jetzt auch hier auf der startseite...


----------



## Maruu (9. März 2009)

Nordschleifer schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Die Sendung kommt aber auf ZDF *Doku
> *
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/1/0,1872,5253601,00.html



hmm komische Sache, habs von tvtv.de da steht infokanal


----------



## Maruu (9. März 2009)

Hab noch was gefunden:

 							Reisen und genießen
																					"Alpen aktiv: Südtirol (Alpen Aktiv: Südtirol)" 														
 																					Aufregende Landschaften, ausgesuchte Wellnesshotels und gesunde Küche: in dieser Sendung werden Reisen zum Wohlfühlen präsentiert. In "Alpen aktiv" stellen Rosi Mittermaier und Christian Neureuther außerdem die schönsten Täler und Regionen der Alpen vor. In jeder Sendung geben die beiden Tipps für einen sportlichen und erholsamen Urlaub. Vom Heilbad über Mountainbike-Trails bis zu den schönsten Wanderwegen, von Kureinrichtungen bis zur Skischule wird den Zuschauern die heimische Bergwelt schmackhaft gemacht.

*Beginn: 09:15 Uhr* *Ende: 09:45 Uhr* *Länge: 30 min.**Focus Gesundheit
Mo. 23 März
*


----------



## <MM> (9. März 2009)

Maruu schrieb:


> Hab noch was gefunden: [...]



Und auf welchem Sender?


----------



## Maruu (9. März 2009)

Auf *Focus Gesundheit*


----------



## <MM> (9. März 2009)

Nie gehört. - Okay, danke!


----------



## mightyEx (10. März 2009)

Den Sender kann man nur als Premiere-Abonnent (Paket: Premiere Familie) sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <MM> (10. März 2009)

Alllles klar - merci!


----------



## stonehill (10. März 2009)

Maruu schrieb:


> Dienstag, 10. März 2009
> *- ZDF Infokanal -*
> 
> *Transalp*
> ...



War ein schöner Beitrag! Hat mir Lust auf die Dolomiten gemacht.


----------



## MichiV (19. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe letzten ien Berich im TV gesehen, da ging es irgendwie um das Radfahren in Berlin.
Das muss im ZDF Info oder Dokukanal oder Eins extre oder Eins Plus gewesen sein.
Leider habe ich die ersten 15minuten verpasst. Insegsamt ging die Sendung 45Minuten.
*Weiß jemand wie die Senung hieß und ob und wann es wiederhohlt wird?*

Im ZDF Infokanal wird zur Zeit auch über Fahrräder berichtet:
http://infokanal.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/26/0,1872,7534202,00.html


----------



## burn (19. März 2009)

War das ein Bericht ueber Radfahren in Berlin im allgemeinen oder dieser Bericht ueber Kuriere in Berlin?


----------



## MichiV (19. März 2009)

Nein, über das Radfahren allgemein, über die dortigen Radwege in Berlin und Verkehrsplanung, jemand vom ADFC Berlin wurde interviewt, ein gelbes Fahrrad wurde zusammen gebaut... Aber auch ein Kurier wurde interviewt und meinte, dass es ökonomische Gründe hat, als Kurier SingleSpeed zu fahren.45 ging der Bericht, jedoch hab ich die ersten 15minuten verpasst! Darum hoffe ich auch Wiederhohlung


----------



## Maruu (25. März 2009)

*Fr 					 						 						3. April - 21:00 Uhr - Focus Gesundheit*
*
Extrem-Abnehmer - Krieg dem Speck*

 																					Die Dokumentation erzählt die Geschichte von fünf Amerikanern, die ihr Übergewicht mit extremen Maßnahmen bekämpfen. So etwa Eldon: Mit dem Fahrrad macht der Familienvater sich auf den fünfmonatigen Trip von Nevada bis Florida. Trotz der Rückschläge, die er während seiner aufreibenden Tour erlebt, hält er durch und verliert 128 Pfund. Auch Nick greift zu einer ungewöhnlichen Diät. Er reist durch jeden der 50 amerikanischen Staaten, um in den verschiedenen Baseballstadien ein Spiel zu sehen, und verzichtet konsequent auf den obligatorischen Hotdog.


----------



## pongi (25. März 2009)

Welcher Sender ist das denn?


----------



## dragger (25. März 2009)

"Ride Guide MTB" oder "Drop-In-TV", allerdings Saisonabhängig auf dem Extreme-Sports-Channel (Kabel Digital)

http://www.extreme.com/default.aspx


----------



## Kiniption (17. April 2009)

Am Sonntag sind wieder die TMobile X-Treme Playgrounds...
Bin Live dort aber läuft auch auf MTV oder bei freecaster.tv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burn (26. April 2009)

Irgendwas zwischen jetzt und 18:00 - ZDF Sportreportage

MTB WC Offenburg


----------



## rkersten (26. April 2009)

burn schrieb:


> Irgendwas zwischen jetzt und 18:00 - ZDF Sportreportage
> 
> MTB WC Offenburg



Jo mal schön so nebenbei erwähnt, es lebe der Fußball 

Gut das es da noch freecaster.tv gibt


----------



## Magicforce (1. Mai 2009)

Kiniption schrieb:


> Am Sonntag sind wieder die TMobile X-Treme Playgrounds...
> Bin Live dort aber läuft auch auf MTV oder bei freecaster.tv


kam vorhin auf NRW TV ...ab 20h geht´s weiter


----------



## Rotten67 (3. Mai 2009)

Heute gibt es ab 16h den Welcup in Houffalize (?) 
aber nur auf Eurosport 2.
Wenn ich wüsste das die alle übertragen, dann würde ich den Buchen....


----------



## mightyEx (3. Mai 2009)

Im digitalen Kabel (zumindest bei Kabel Deutschland) ist Eurosport 2 kostenlos im Basispaket enthalten (Bestandteil des Paketes Digital Free). Kann aber bei nem anderen (Kabel-)Anbieter anders sein. Bei Premiere kostet's halt zusätzlich (Bestandteil von Premiere Star).


----------



## Triturbo (3. Mai 2009)

Zum ersten mal bin ich glücklich, mein Premiere noch nicht abgemeldet zu haben. Außer im Sport Portal läuft da immer nur Käse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotten67 (3. Mai 2009)

Habe auch Premiere...
aber würde das nur buchen wenn es auch die anderen Weltcups geben würde...


----------



## Cings (3. Mai 2009)

sadfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff<








ASDF


ASFD
FSD

es geht doch jede Woche auf dem kleinen Sender

BTV 4U (kennen die meisten wahrscheinlich garnicht)

am Samstag und am Sonntag und Montag die Wiederholung,

der Sendung Freestyle TV. Die zeigen dort ziemlich oft

was übers biken. Die Sendung fängt schon um

10.30 an nach irgendsonem Gottesdienst.
 öö

Also schaut mal rein!!!![/quote]


----------



## Schildbürger (5. Mai 2009)

Gerade im Fernsehen gesehen:
http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/mobil/sendungsbeitraege/2009/0505/00_fahrradhelme.jsp


----------



## schefell6 (8. Mai 2009)

Jetzt auf Pro 7 bei Focus TV!!!!!!!
Schaut rein...

Nen Mann, der sein rießen Betrieb aufgebaut hat und jetzt Bikes vertreibt...


----------



## schefell6 (8. Mai 2009)

*******, das läuft auf VOX^^


----------



## schefell6 (8. Mai 2009)

ach man, hälfte verpasst 

vom fahrrad.de versandhandel war der beitrag


----------



## AdO089 (9. Mai 2009)

Ja, war Fahrrad.de und auf VOX.

Der Kerl ist 26,... Ein Jahr älter als ich,...

Hab ich wohl doch irgendwas falsch gemacht 

Gruß,
Andi

P.s.

Da fällt mir ein, hier im Forum hat mal ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter von denen geschimpft es sei ne kalte Fabrikhalle ohne Fenster usw.

Also Fenster (wenn auch im Dach) waren drinnen, und schön zu arbeiten ist es ort auch (optisch).


----------



## Maruu (10. Mai 2009)

*Mittwoch         27. Mai 2009*
*16:00 Uhr auf KIKA*
*





Tigerenten-Club Xtra*
*"Das Magazin"

Rund ums Rad.
Vom ältesten Individualverkehrsmittel der Welt zum angesagten Sportgerät - das Fahrrad und seine Geschichte sind das Top-Thema im "Tigerenten Club Xtra". Doch mit der Erfindung von Carl von Drais haben die heutigen Zweiräder nicht mehr viel zu tun. Mountainbikes und BMX-Räder bestimmen die Szene und erlauben waghalsigen, rasanten und selbst akrobatischen Sport. Sabine Spitz, Olympiasiegerin mit dem Mountainbike ist Gast im Studio und gibt viele Tipps und Einblicke in ihren Sport. Die Tigerenten-Reporter besuchen einen BMX-Freestyle-Profi bei seinem halsbrecherischen Training in der Halfpipe und erfahren dort, was es mit Grinds, Pegs und Spins auf sich hat. Außerdem, auf ihren Entdeckungsreisen wandeln Katharina und Pete auf den Spuren berühmter Erfinder. In dieser Folge geht es um Gottfried Daimler, Carl Benz und das Automobil.*

Mehr Infos: http://www.kika.de/scripts/fernsehen/a_z/index.cfm?b=t&a=4&i=1404&sid=29846#29846​


----------



## Maruu (13. Mai 2009)

Zwar keine MTBs aber trotzdem Fahrräder, auf Pro 7 läuft jetzt gleich Galileo dort testen sie die aktuellen E-Bikes!


----------



## Steppy1974 (13. Mai 2009)

Maruu schrieb:


> Zwar keine MTBs aber trotzdem FahrrÃ¤der, auf Pro 7 lÃ¤uft jetzt gleich Galileo dort testen sie die aktuellen E-Bikes!




Nicht schlecht das E-Rocket !!! 
Bis zu 80 km/h aber 28000 â¬ !!!


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/5220421/E_Rocket_Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maruu (19. Mai 2009)

_*So 					 						 						31. Mai*_ _*- 11:30 Uhr - Discovery Channel*_

_Schneller als das Auge_ _
Folge 13,_ 
_Es gibt Bewegungsabläufe, die laufen so schnell ab, dass das menschliche Auge sie nicht mehr erfassen kann. Jeff Lieberman und Matt Kearney vom legendären Massachusetts Institute of Technology machen sie mittels einer Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera sichtbar. In dieser Folge filmen sie die Mountainbike-Akrobaten Jeff Lenosky und Mike Steidley und den Eiskunstläufer Stephen Carriere.

*Do 					 						 						4. Juni - 17:40 Uhr - ARTE*_

 							Chic 							
																					"Lifestylemagazin" 														
 																					Chic-e Idee: Neue Fahrräder aus Holland / Street Style: Herrenuhren / Kreationen mit . Kaugummi, von Bruno Viala / Dossier: Der Amateurkoch am Profi-Herd / Chic-e Adresse: Der elegante Hund in Paris und Berlin / Die kleine Geschichte des Leatherman.
(1): Chic-e Idee: Neue Fahrräder aus Holland In welchem europäischen Land gibt es die meisten Fahrräder? Natürlich in Holland! Nicht zufällig heißt ja ein Fahrradklassiker "Hollandrad". Doch jetzt haben sich die Hersteller viele Neuheiten vom Mountainbike bis zum Sportrad ausgedacht. (2): Street Style: Herrenuhren Modespezialist Jérôme Gautier schaut den Herren auf die Armbanduhr. (3): Kreationen mit . Kaugummi, von Bruno Viala Milchreis mit Kaugummigeschmack - ein köstliches und originelles Dessert. (4): Dossier: Der Amateurkoch am Profi-Herd Lange war die Kochkunst den Sterneköchen vorbehalten, doch jetzt kochen Amateure die Rezepte der Promi-Köche nach und brutzeln mit Begeisterung an deren Hightech-Herden! (5): Chic-e Adresse: Der elegante Hund in Paris und Berlin Luxusadressen für den modebewussten Hund . (6): Die kleine Geschichte des Leatherman Das Leatherman-Taschenmesser ist ein Werkzeugkasten in Miniaturformat und hilft in (fast) jeder Lebenslage!


----------



## Maruu (2. Juni 2009)

*Do 					 						 						11. Juni - BR Fernsehen Süd - 11:15 Uhr*
*
Stolperstein
"Der Weitermacher - Tarek Rasouli"* 
 																					Tarek Rasouli, eine Legende unter den Freebikern, gehörte zu den acht Besten der Welt. Er wurde engagiert für Filmaufnahmen und Fotoshootings für große Werbekampagnen. Höher, schneller, weiter, so gingen Tarek und seine Freunde mit ihren Bikes bis an ihre Grenzen und hatten Erfolg.

Doch alles änderte sich am 23. Juli 2002. Tarek war mit seinen Teamkollegen in Kanada zu Filmaufnahmen in den kanadischen Bergen unterwegs. Ein Probesprung sollte sein letzter Sprung sein: 12 Meter sollte er durch die Luft fliegen, doch er flog vier Meter weiter, ließ sein Mountainbike los, brach sich eine Ferse und den ersten Lendenwirbel. Noch in Vancouver wird er mehrmals operiert, dann lernt er mit dem Rollstuhl umzugehen, die Reha in Murnau macht ihn schließlich fit für den Rollstuhl. Der gehört von nun an zu seinem Leben.

Seine Leidenschaft aber ist noch immer das Bike. Mit Partnern baut er eine Sport- und Eventagentur auf, die Biker und Freerider vermittelt und selbst Festivals gestaltet. Seine Stimme hat Gewicht in Bikerkreisen, er wird Botschafter der Stiftung für Rückenmarksforschung Wings for Life.

Tarek sieht immer nur das Positive und gibt nicht auf. Er selbst radelt heute mit seinem Handbike - seinem weiteren Leben entgegen.


----------



## Meduim (9. Juni 2009)

Eurosport 2

14.06.09  

13:15 uhr

Mountainbike: UEC Downhill-Europameisterschaften 2009 in Kranjska Gora (SLO) - Elite-Rennen der Frauen und Männer (105Min)


23:00 uhr 

Mountainbike: UEC Downhill-Europameisterschaften 2009 in Kranjska Gora (SLO) - Elite-Rennen der Frauen und Männer / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (60Min)


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (9. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2OjuZ1EdRg"]YouTube - Audi Q5 "Bicycle" Commercial (Director's Cut)[/ame]


----------



## Steppy1974 (14. Juni 2009)

Jetzt N24


----------



## Meduim (15. Juni 2009)

eurosport 2

15.6

10 uhr Mountainbike: UEC Downhill-Europameisterschaften 2009 in Kranjska Gora (SLO) - Elite-Rennen der Frauen und Männer / Aufzeichnung vom Sonntag (60Min)

22 uhr Mountainbike: UEC Downhill-Europameisterschaften 2009 in Kranjska Gora (SLO) - Elite-Rennen der Frauen und Männer / Aufzeichnung vom Sonntag (60Min)


15.6 eurosport

10 uhr

Radsport: 61. Fernfahrt Critérium du Dauphiné Libéré 2009 - 8. und letzte Etappe / Aufzeichnung vom Sonntag (105Min)



20.6 eurosport 2

17:00 - 18:30 live

Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2009 in Maribor (SLO) - 5. von 8 Four Cross-Rennen der Frauen und Männer (90Min)


21.6 eurosport 2

22:45 uhr 

UCI Weltcup 2009 in Maribor (SLO) - Downhill der Frauen (5. von 8 Saisonrennen) / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (30Min)


23:15 uhr 

UCI Weltcup 2009 in Maribor (SLO) - Downhill der Männer (5. von 8 Saisonrennen) / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (45Min)


----------



## Dill (17. Juni 2009)

grad eben auf Rhein Main Tv

Cape Epic


----------



## Meduim (21. Juni 2009)

21.6 eurosport 2


22:00 uhr

Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2009 in Maribor (SLO) - Downhill der Frauen (5. von 8 Saisonrennen) / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (45Min)


22:45 uhr

Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2009 in Maribor (SLO) - Downhill der Männer (5. von 8 Saisonrennen) / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (75Min)


----------



## <MM> (21. Juni 2009)

Ankündigung:

MO, 22. 6.:

http://bit.ly/atvdoping


			
				ATV schrieb:
			
		

> ATV Dokument ist eine - von der ATV Nachrichtenredaktion produzierte - Dokumentationsreihe und wird in unregelmäßigen Abständen gesendet. Sie gliedert sich in einen Reportage- und einen Diskussionsteil und hat stets brisante, aktuelle Themen zum Inhalt.
> 
> Schneller, Höher, Stärker. Mit allen Mitteln. Auch mit verbotenen. Im Schatten sportlicher Triumphe machen Dealer Millionenumsätze mit Doping. Oft ist es nur ein Schritt vom gefeierten Sportidol zum Junkie. Doch längst ist Doping auch im Hobbysport angekommen. Von der Hausfrau bis zum Bodybuilder reicht der Kundenkreis der Medikamenten-Mafia. ATV Dokument beleuchtet die dunkle Seite des Sports, spürt Hintermänner und Dealer auf, lässt Dopingfahnder und Mediziner zu Wort kommen. Und bringt die erschütternden Beichten gefallener Sport-Stars.
> 
> ...



Unter obigem Link gibt's vier Vorschauvideos dazu im rechten Auswahlkasten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meduim (23. Juni 2009)

schade kann mann aus Deutschland leider nicht ansehen die Sendung, die drei kleinen clips sahen vielversprechend aus.


----------



## <MM> (23. Juni 2009)

Es stimmt, daß man die Fernsehübertragung außerhalb Österreichs nicht sehen konnte. Aber nachdem sie gesendet worden war, stand sofort der Videostream online zur Verfügung - von der gesamten Sendung. 


http://www.atv.at/doping





Meduim schrieb:


> schade kann mann aus Deutschland leider nicht ansehen die Sendung, die drei kleinen clips sahen vielversprechend aus.


----------



## rigger (23. Juni 2009)

hier nochmal ein schöner bericht über alutech.
http://www1.ndr.de/flash/mediathek/mediathek.html?broadcastid=27&itemid=ndraktuell476
Müsst in die Mediathek gehen und Schleswig-Holstein 18.00 Uhr vom 18.06 suchen.


----------



## mightyEx (25. Juni 2009)

Da hier noch nichts steht, mal was auÃerhalb vom MTB-Bereich, aber mit prominenter Besetzung  . Mal zum vormerken.

ich postuliere mal:

08.09.2009, 3Sat:

*Auf Spurensuche*

*was: âCycling the frameâ - new: âCycling the invisible frameâ*

Nach 21 Jahren radelt Oscar-PreistrÃ¤gerin Tilda Swinton zum zweiten Mal die Mauer ab â diesmal auch in Potsdam (20.06.09)
Anzeige

Babelsberg â Verloren wirkt die weiÃblonde Frau am StraÃenrand, eine einfache Feder schmÃ¼ckt ihren Hinterkopf. Nichts lÃ¤sst vermuten, dass es sich bei der schmalen Gestalt in dunkelblauer Sportkleidung, die zur Mittagsstunde mit ihrem silbergrauen Diamant-Rad vor der Stalin-Villa in der Karl-Marx-StraÃe Halt macht, um Tilda Swinton handelt. Nichts, bis auf diese Vogelfeder, ein bizarres Detail, wie es die eigenwillige schottische Schauspielerin liebt.

...

Noch bis Ende Juni radelt Tilda Swinton mit Cynthia Beatt eine Strecke ab, die die beiden Freundinnen vor 21 Jahren zum ersten Mal zusammen zurÃ¼cklegten: FÃ¼r die SFB-Dokumentation âCycling the frameâ waren sie 1988 160 Kilometer entlang der Berliner Mauer geradelt. Im 20. Jahr nach dem Mauerfall sind sie jetzt wieder auf Spurensuche an der verschwundenen Grenze. âEs kommt mir so vor, als ob die Mauer heute viel prÃ¤senter ist als damalsâ, sagte Tilda Swinton wÃ¤hrend der Dreharbeiten: âJetzt kann man nicht nur sehen, wo sie stand, sondern auch, was sie auseinandergerissen hat.â
...

Quelle: http://www.pnn.de/potsdam/189075/


----------



## Rocky_M (26. Juni 2009)

mightyEx schrieb:


> ich postuliere mal:
> 
> 08.09.2009, 3Sat:




Ich korrigiere mal:

_Die 45-Minuten-Dokumentation soll am Vorabend des Jahrestages der Maueröffnung, am 8. *November* 2009, auf 3Sat ausgestrahlt werden._


----------



## mightyEx (2. Juli 2009)

Rocky_M schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mal:
> 
> _Die 45-Minuten-Dokumentation soll am Vorabend des Jahrestages der Maueröffnung, am 8. *November* 2009, auf 3Sat ausgestrahlt werden._



Is natürlich der 08.*11*.09 - my fault  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (5. Juli 2009)

Gleich auf PRO 7:

"Was muss ein gutes Bike kosten?" Wird sicher lustig...


----------



## Meduim (5. Juli 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Gleich auf PRO 7:
> 
> "Was muss ein gutes Bike kosten?" Wird sicher lustig...




das hellblaue hardtail mit rohloff (sehr kurz im bild) hätte gewonnen


----------



## sramx9 (5. Juli 2009)

wohl verpasst. und ? wie viel muss man latzen ? und was bekommt man dafür ?

gruß
jörg


----------



## Hamburger Jung (5. Juli 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> wohl verpasst. und ? wie viel muss man latzen ? und was bekommt man dafür ?
> 
> gruß
> jörg





Das Stevens für 999 hat klar gewonnen 


STEVENS FTW !


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juli 2009)

Na wenigstens eyn teutsches Produkt!  Was waren die "Gegner"? Billig Baumarkt?


----------



## Meduim (25. Juli 2009)

25.7

7:30 BMX-WM: Finals, EUROSPORT2 live

14:00 BMX-WM: Finals, EUROSPORT2 tape

17:00 BMX-WM: Finals, EUROSPORT2 tape

19h15 Mountainbike/F: Downhill, EUROSPORT2 live

20h00 Mountainbike/M: Downhill, EUROSPORT2 live

Downhill live auch bei http://freecaster.tv is ja klar


----------



## han-sch (25. Juli 2009)

warum bekomm ich kein eurosport 2 ?! :-(


----------



## Meduim (25. Juli 2009)

http://freecaster.tv

tuts doch genau so


----------



## 4mate (25. Juli 2009)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> warum bekomm ich kein eurosport 2 ?! :-(


Weil es Geld kostet ... :-(((

http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/14072009/73/eurosport-2.html


----------



## Maruu (26. Juli 2009)

Jetzt:

http://www.watch26.tv/stream.html

Big in Bavaria von der Bike Expo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ferdiz (30. Juli 2009)

"Mit dem Rad über die Alpen" (Rennrad)
Seit 8:20 Uhr, WDR.


----------



## spudi (4. August 2009)

Heute, Dienstag um 21.15Uhr auf BR:
"Freifahrt"

Unter anderem mit dem Thema Trialbiken:
http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches...ialbike-ID1246275894046.xml?_requestid=103876

http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches-fernsehen/freifahrt/index.xml;jsessionid=Q0DWD5WGC0RNGCSBUKRCFEQ

Karsten


----------



## Tifftoff (4. August 2009)

Wie er auf dem Geländer fährt, gefällt mir am besten
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtJefaZ07xc"]YouTube - Trials Is Dead - Thomas Oehler[/ame]


----------



## zeitweiser (4. August 2009)

ist nicht schlecht was der zeigt


----------



## w69 (16. August 2009)

heute 16:30 Uhr im DSF: einstündige Zusammenfassung der gestern beendeten 2009er Vaude Trans Schwarzwald. 

Wiederholung am Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr.


----------



## dirtbikaa (16. August 2009)

Trialbiken is schon geil aber das wäre nix für mich da fehlt mir der Kick !


----------



## norman68 (16. August 2009)

dirtbikaa schrieb:


> Trialbiken is schon geil aber das wäre nix für mich da fehlt mir der Kick !



Wenn du meinst das da der Kick fehlt dann mach es mal. Du wirst sehr schnell feststellen das da der ein oder andere Kick immer dabei ist.


----------



## herrderringel (19. August 2009)

und weil trial auch flüssig geht:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]

und ohne bremsen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3294280"]Chris Akrigg's Day at the Seaside on Vimeo[/ame]

immer wieder schön! wenn das nicht kickt?!?


----------



## votecstoepsl (19. August 2009)

herrderringel schrieb:


> und weil trial auch flüssig geht:
> 
> .....
> 
> ...



Das Erste....  HAMMER! 

...aber beim Zweiten "Profi" hat das Geld für´n Helm nicht gereicht!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da_Fabi (19. August 2009)

w69 schrieb:


> heute 16:30 Uhr im DSF: einstündige Zusammenfassung der gestern beendeten 2009er Vaude Trans Schwarzwald.
> 
> Wiederholung am Mittwoch 17:30 Uhr.


 
Habe mir heute die Wiederholung angesehen  

Meiner Meinung nach war die Berichterstattung viel zu einseitig auf die Plazierungen der Profis ausgelegt. Ich hätte mir stattdessen hintergründige und interessante Berichterstattung gewünscht  

Eindeutig total falsch war die Behauptung, dass die Hobbyfahrer, die an dem Trans Schwarzwald teilnehmen, größtenteils 1-2 die Woche trainieren  Wie soll eine solche enorme körperliche Beanspruchung (sechs Tage nacheinander jeden Tag lange fahren) mit 1-2 Trainingseinheiten die Woche möglich sein? 

Aber ansonsten: Schön, dass DSF zumindest etwas gebracht hat


----------



## han-sch (20. August 2009)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Das Erste....  HAMMER!
> 
> ...aber beim Zweiten "Profi" hat das Geld für´n Helm nicht gereicht!?



er hat aber einen am rucksack hängen


----------



## LordSinclair (22. August 2009)

Jetzt!

ARD: Weltreise - Mit dem Rad durch Kalifornien


----------



## <MM> (22. August 2009)

Ich muß mich votecstoepsl anschließen: Bike-Videos mit Darstellern OHNE Helm sind anachronistisch. :-(


----------



## Azrael2011 (23. August 2009)

eben auf eins extra,..fahrräder aus bambus,zuhauf hergestellt.


----------



## DJayBee (23. August 2009)

LordSinclair schrieb:


> Jetzt!
> 
> ARD: Weltreise - Mit dem Rad durch Kalifornien



Online in der ARD Mediathek

Interessante Sendung, auch wenn es nicht nur um Bikes geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speckgenick (28. August 2009)

Jetzt auf Pro7, Galileo Fake Check.


----------



## kingberger (28. August 2009)

Der Typ hats schon drauf, hat echt krasse Videos bei youtube.


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. August 2009)

hehe .. lustig 

Das Vic gabs ja hier auch schon sein Monaten.


----------



## Triturbo (28. August 2009)

Einfach nur genial - ein halbes Jahr gedreht an einem 5 min Video. Hart! Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Der Typ ist unglaublich.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (28. August 2009)

Welches Video? ^^


----------



## votecstoepsl (28. August 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o"]YouTube - Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009[/ame]


----------



## lized (28. August 2009)

Hamburger Jung schrieb:


> Welches Video? ^^



Beitrag 1437, 1. Vid

Scho geil, aber 6 Monate drehen für 5 Minuten ist scho heftig ^^


----------



## Triturbo (28. August 2009)

Edit: Viiieel zu langsam..


----------



## Maruu (6. September 2009)

Heute:

Sender: SWR Fernsehen BW

Thema: Eurobike Friedrichshafen

Begin: 18:45 Uhr


----------



## B.Scheuert (6. September 2009)

Maruu schrieb:


> Heute:
> 
> Sender: SWR Fernsehen BW
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip! Hab zwar nicht alles sehen können, aber das wichtigste schon:


> Was heißt denn "nur ein Fahrrad"? Erzählen sie das mal den ganzen Leuten und Händlern hier.
> Das is quasi geschweißter Porno!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (6. September 2009)

Naja, die letzten 10 min waren für den MTB'ler eig. nur sehenswert. Der Rest war eher so lala. Aber trotzdem sehr schön, dass sich zumindest ein Sender mal der Messe annimmt.


----------



## jonk0815 (6. September 2009)

jo, echt lobenswert... und der Song "Fahrrad"


----------



## hXcOREschloch (6. September 2009)

geil, hat das jemand zufällig aufgenommen, oder kann man sich die Sendung wo anschauen noch?


----------



## spider39 (6. September 2009)

Shit - verpasst..
War aber gestern zum Glück selbst auf der Eurobike


----------



## 4mate (6. September 2009)

http://www.swr.de/treffpunkt/-/id=233406/nid=233406/did=5199632/nhxrap/index.html

Links auf DVD / Mitschnittdienst klicken  (die ***** werden es wohl nicht mehr senden...)

SWR Mediathek: "Ihre Suche nach "Eurobike Friedrichshafen 2009" ergab 0 Treffer"


----------



## To-bi-bo (24. September 2009)

gerade auf eurosport: 4x Wm


----------



## LordSinclair (24. September 2009)

ZDF Infokanal: Die 12 Stunden von Todtnauberg

Diese Woche auf ZDF Info zu sehen oder einfach in der ZDF Mediathek.


----------



## Luke.HdR (24. September 2009)

Ich darf mal den Direktlink zur Mediathek posten:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/843928

Hat mir sehr gefallen, diese kleine Doku.


----------



## Hundebein (25. September 2009)

Luke.HdR schrieb:


> Ich darf mal den Direktlink zur Mediathek posten:
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/843928
> 
> Hat mir sehr gefallen, diese kleine Doku.



ganz nett gemacht, allerdings waren wieder charaktere zu sehen, die wieder einige klischees bedient haben und meine vorurteile rechtfertigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (25. September 2009)

Hundebein schrieb:


> ganz nett gemacht, allerdings waren wieder charaktere zu sehen, die wieder einige klischees bedient haben und meine vorurteile rechtfertigen



Und die wären?


----------



## f33lth3fl0w (3. Oktober 2009)

Zwar kein MTB im TV, aber naja: Gerade eben bei "Wetten, dass...?" gewinnt ein Schweitzer mit einem fast 100 Jahre alten und fast 3 mal so schweren Militärrad gegen den Radprofi Jens Voigt auf seinem Team-RR einen 200-Meter Sprint. 
Wer hat's noch gesehen und ist mit mir einer Meinung, dass es gefaked war?


----------



## California81 (3. Oktober 2009)

Warum soll es gefaked gewesen sein?


----------



## To-bi-bo (3. Oktober 2009)

Raccoons#81 schrieb:


> Warum soll es gefaked gewesen sein?



kanns mal igwer hochladen?


----------



## f33lth3fl0w (3. Oktober 2009)

Weil ein Radprofi normalerweise einen Amateur stehen lässt, der Jens nichtmal aus dem Sattel gegangen ist, er keine Klickpedale montiert hatte und in der Ebene sicherlich schneller als 45 km/h fahren kann (auch auf 200m)?!


----------



## eminem7905 (3. Oktober 2009)

da aber es war außerhalb der saisson, und der radprofi war komplett dopingfrei. nur mittels doping bringen die solche leistung wie bei der tour de france. heute war es realität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (3. Oktober 2009)

und was hat michelle dazu gesagt??


----------



## Mop-pi (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die ganze Sache sehr merkwürdig.

Aber schlimmer war ja der "Schuß" mit der Armbrust


----------



## supermanlovers (4. Oktober 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QEjuCLcwyM"]YouTube - Wetten dass Jens Voigt Tour de France Freiburg[/ame]

hätte auch nie auf den schweizer gewettet...aber jens vogt war auch nie der große sprinter


----------



## StarrerStahl (4. Oktober 2009)

sieht eher wie ein pedelecantritt aus, was wohl in der rahmen tasche ist?


----------



## dkc-live (4. Oktober 2009)

singlespeed eben der muss nicht in der schaltung rühren. schon gar nicht auf der kurzen strecke.


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. Oktober 2009)

StarrerStahl schrieb:


> sieht eher wie ein pedelecantritt aus, was wohl in der rahmen tasche ist?



wo bitte soll dann da der motor gewesen sein?

Wie bereits erwähnt. Ermusste auch nicht schalten. Allerdings, wenn JV auf dem kurzen Stück geschalten hat ist er selbst schuld.


----------



## Mop-pi (4. Oktober 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> singlespeed eben der muss nicht in der schaltung rühren. schon gar nicht auf der kurzen strecke.



Richtig! 
Meiner Meinung nach hätte Voigt gewinnen müssen aber er kam mir auch etwas "gelangweilt" vor.


----------



## StarrerStahl (4. Oktober 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> wo bitte soll dann da der motor gewesen sein?



plasma-antrieb in der hr nabe,
du trottel


----------



## Nofaith (4. Oktober 2009)

Gibt auch Antriebe die im Sattelrohr sitzen und direkt auf's Tretlager wirken. 

Aber wer würde so einen Aufwand betreiben?


----------



## Mop-pi (4. Oktober 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Aber wer würde so einen Aufwand betreiben?


Jemand der die Chance hätte ein nagelneuen Audi A5 zu gewinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (4. Oktober 2009)

Jungs, ich kann´s auch nich verstehen ... wurde Jens bestochen, ist es wirklich der Elektromotor  http://www.gruberassist.com/ gewesen ... oder das schalten??


----------



## StarrerStahl (4. Oktober 2009)

jetzt mal ehrlich: die beschleunigung ist schon extrem. ich könnte mir schon vorstellen das da jemand einen antrieb im sitztrohr verbaut hat, selber habe ich schon so einen antrieb gesehen (nicht gefahren).


----------



## John Rico (4. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall konnte man sehen, dass Thommy so langsam in die Jahre kommt!
Die 45,x km/h waren Durchschnitt und der Schweizer 9 Sekunden vor Voigt im Ziel. 
Ne, iss klar ...


----------



## Peter88 (4. Oktober 2009)

Wie hieß der schweizer noch gleich? 

Ist also nicht soo ungewöhlich das er gewonnen hat. In denn letzten 2 monaten vielleicht etwas mehr sprinttraining.
Und der JV ist ja alles aber kein sprinter


----------



## Mop-pi (4. Oktober 2009)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ist also nicht soo ungewöhlich das er gewonnen hat. In denn letzten 2 monaten vielleicht etwas mehr sprinttraining.
> Und der JV ist ja alles aber kein sprinter



Trotzdem. Ein Amateur gegen ein Rennradprofi.
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich kein Rennrad fahre, vielleicht bin ich da zu voreingenommen.


----------



## Peter88 (4. Oktober 2009)

das es eine tolle Leistung ist will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten. 

Der Schweizer hat sich sicher mit gezielten Krafttraining auf diesen einen tag vorbereitet. Wer weiß wie viele KM JV an diesem tag schon in den Beinen hatte??

Ich glaube das war nicht gefackt

Schönen Tag noch 
Peter


----------



## topsecretboy (5. Oktober 2009)

John Rico schrieb:


> Die 45,x km/h waren Durchschnitt und der Schweizer 9 Sekunden vor Voigt im Ziel.
> Ne, iss klar ...



45,x sind die maximalgeschwindigkeit, durchschnitt von 45 ist auf der kurzen strecke nicht drin, probierts mal aus...


----------



## John Rico (5. Oktober 2009)

topsecretboy schrieb:


> 45,x sind die maximalgeschwindigkeit, durchschnitt von 45 ist auf der kurzen strecke nicht drin, probierts mal aus...



Hättest du den YouTube Film gesehen und meinen ganzen Beitrag gelesen / zitiert, wäre die aufgefallen, dass die beiden Aussagen nicht von mir, sondern von Thommy stammen.
Daher auch mein erster + letzer Satz!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (5. Oktober 2009)

Hubraum ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen. 
Jens hätte hinten einen Zahn mehr wählen sollen, dann hätte er die 9/100 am Anfang vielleicht rausholen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cheggenberger (6. Oktober 2009)

ja da staunt ihr über den kleinen schweizer dani markwalder. der typ ist übrigens kein anfänger und ich denke mal dass sämtliche schreiber hier gegen ihn verlieren würden. er ist mehrfacher schweizermeister mit dem militärrad und dort fahren manchmal illustere namen mit. motor in der ledertasche? das ding ist auch ohne motor 27 kg schwer, aber dafür ein echtes sorglos bike. gibt es übrigens immer wieder mal auf www.velomarkt.ch zu kaufen. also vergesst eure leichten plastikräder. viele grüsse aus der schweiz, christian


----------



## Peter88 (6. Oktober 2009)

> 45,x sind die maximalgeschwindigkeit, durchschnitt von 45 ist auf der kurzen strecke nicht drin, probierts mal aus...



Die 45 km/h werden bei 100m eingeblendet. uffff


----------



## Outliner (8. Oktober 2009)

um 22uhr gibts bei kabel heute ne reportage zu trekkingrädern...


----------



## 4mate (8. Oktober 2009)

Kabel *1*?


----------



## Outliner (8. Oktober 2009)

ja,kannst du aber auch über schüssel gucken.


----------



## Burnhard (8. Oktober 2009)

Alte ich kuck sogar über Antenne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han-sch (8. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Jacob... (8. Oktober 2009)

Kool danke, ich schau ma rein^^


----------



## 4mate (8. Oktober 2009)

Outliner schrieb:


> ja,kannst du aber auch über schüssel gucken.


Hocke in einer Kabelbude  



Burnhard schrieb:


> Alte ich kuck sogar über Antenne!


DVB-T  (in BW ist nicht vorgesehen DVB-T flächendeckend einzuführen 




]


----------



## publicenemy (9. Oktober 2009)

Haha ich gucke grad Familie im Brennpunkt , 

wann ist der erste von uns dabei?


----------



## 4mate (10. Oktober 2009)

BMX Supercross auf Freecaster - JETZT!

http://freecaster.tv/live/bmx/1007643/uci-bmx-supercross-by-swatch-frejus


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (10. Oktober 2009)

und auch auf Eurosport2!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Oktober 2009)

jetzt zdf!


----------



## publicenemy (12. Oktober 2009)

was is da? ich seh nur werbung


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Oktober 2009)

War ein kurzer Bericht über einen Notarzt, der auf einem Motorrad das Transalprennen begleitet. Eine Gehirnerschütterung und ein Schlüsselbeinbruch.


----------



## publicenemy (12. Oktober 2009)

ich habe sofort reingeschaltet um 5 vor 13 , aber war wohl zuspät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja, war nicht so lange.


----------



## publicenemy (12. Oktober 2009)

schnell RTL!!!! da ist einer mim TLD tshirt


----------



## homerkills (12. Oktober 2009)

gestern abend auf DMAX-schneller als das auge.

zwei eher mittelmäßige trialer zeigen ein paar tricks die mit einer super-zeitlupen-kamera gefilmt wurden.
am ende des beitrags wurden die beiden auf baumarkt bikes gesetzt und haben die tricks wiederholt...erstaunlich wie sich ein qualitativ schlechtes bike DURCHBIEGEN!! kann.
waren sehr geile aufnahmen!

leider ist der beitrag auf DMAX.de noch nicht in der mediathek.


----------



## Christer (13. Oktober 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> War ein kurzer Bericht über einen Notarzt, der auf einem Motorrad das Transalprennen begleitet. Eine Gehirnerschütterung und ein Schlüsselbeinbruch.



Das war nicht die Transalp, sondern die Trans Schwarzwald. Die ZDF Sendung "Drehscheibe" hat über einen Notarzt auf einem Enduro Motorrad bei der Trans Schwarzwald berichtet. 

Hier http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/content/861774 könnt ihr euch den Bericht anschauen. (Auf "Zur ZDF mediathek" klicken). Wenn ihr den Schieberegler unten auf die Minute 36,35 schiebt, dann seid ihr direkt bei dem Bereicht. 

Ich finde er ist sehr gut gemacht. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja mein ich doch


----------



## Luke.HdR (13. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für den VTS Link! Das da ein ZDF Team da war, wusste ich. Und im Video hab ich endlich erfahren, was aus den Sturzopfern an der Strecke wurde (scheint ja alles glimpflich abgelaufen zu sein).
Während des Rennens lief einem da ein Schauer den Rücken runter, wenn man jemanden am Straßenrand hat liegen sehen, mit Sanitätern daneben.


----------



## zack99 (24. Oktober 2009)

Heute um 15:10 Uhr auf N24 in der Sendung Kronzuckers Kosmos: Made in USA: Cannondale.

Ich weiß ist die Wiederholung von der Wiederholung aber vielleicht möchte es ja noch jemand sehen.


----------



## 4mate (25. Oktober 2009)

8 Uhr NWD 7 auf Pinkbike


----------



## votecstoepsl (25. Oktober 2009)

4mate schrieb:


> 8 Uhr NWD 7 auf Pinkbike



..wat´das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4Nane (25. Oktober 2009)

geht der nich der stream oder kam der wirklich schon um 8, die anderen tage kam er immer um 9


----------



## norman68 (25. Oktober 2009)

P4Nane schrieb:


> geht der nich der stream oder kam der wirklich schon um 8, die anderen tage kam er immer um 9




Wie war das mit Zeitumstellung


----------



## Magicforce (11. Dezember 2009)

Heute auf Arte 23:25

 Tracks
Jugendmagazin
Street Trial - Parcours mit dem Bike / Räuberhöhle und Frau Kraushaar / The Specials / Carrotmob / Jochen Distelmeyer - Interview der Woche.
(1): Street Trial - Parcours mit dem Bike Hindernisse gibt's für die Street Trialer nicht - alles ist für sie Teil ihres großen Spielplatzes. Zu ihrem Spielzeug wird, was auf der Straße rumsteht: Geländer, Brücken, Mülltonnen oder Treppen. Daher auch der Name Trial - was so viel bedeutet wie: Try all. Bei Street Trial gibt es keine Regeln und es geht nicht ums Gewinnen. Es geht nur darum, unmögliche Hindernisse möglichst lässig in den Spielplatz zu integrieren. "Tracks" lässt sich die spektakulärsten Tricks und angesagtesten Spots zeigen. Von Trial-Pionier und Schweizer Extrem-Mountainbiker Hans "No Way" Rey, dem schottischen Trial-Freak Danny MacAskill und von den beiden Trial-Weltmeistern Thomas Öhler und Dominik Raab. (2):


----------



## baltes21 (11. Dezember 2009)

Danke Magicforce


----------



## Heide-Daniel (12. Dezember 2009)

Heute Nacht gab es auf Arte in der Sendung Track einen Bericht über Hans Rey. Laut Programm gibt es wohl keine Wiederholung. 
http://www.arte.tv/de/programm/242,day=1,dayPeriod=night,week=51,year=2009.html


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2009)

*Wiederholungen:* 
12.12.2009 um 03:00
*Tracks



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (12. Dezember 2009)

wattenschei**, normalerweise jibbet datt immer ne woche lang auf arte+7, nur jetz nich?!?


----------



## rigger (12. Dezember 2009)

heute nach der kneipe halt noch eben die glotze anmachen, es lohnt sich...


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Dezember 2009)

gerade n24, leider fast zuende


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. Dezember 2009)

jetzt: VOX Spiegel TV Thema ..

Ankündigung vor der Werbung: '21jähriger eröffnete OnlineShop und beschäftigt mitlerweile ~100 Leute' oder so ähnlich 

Find ich auchmal interesant zu sehen

 Kuka


----------



## mightyEx (17. Januar 2010)

Mo., 18.01.2010, 22.10 Uhr, Sat.1:


24 Stunden - Wir satteln um! Unser erster Fahrrad-Laden (2008)


Nils Lienau hat einen Traum: Seit seiner Jugendzeit schwärmt der 32-Jährige für Fahrräder, kennt sich aus mit Naben- und Freilaufschaltungen, Touren-, BMX- und Rennrädern, kann auf einen Blick Billigrahmen von Qualitätsprodukten unterscheiden. Deshalb will er sein Hobby zum Beruf machen - am liebsten mit einem eigenen Fahrradladen.
Jahrelang haben er und seine Frau Iris nach dem geeigneten Objekt gesucht - irgendwo in der Nähe von Bad Segeberg gelegen, möglichst nicht weit weg von ihrem Wohnort Schackendorf. Jetzt scheint der Traum von Nils Lienau wahr zu werden: Im nahegelegenen Sievershütten will sich Fahrradhändler Hans Spahr zur Ruhe setzen. Jahrzehntelang war der inzwischen 80-Jährige die erste Adresse im Raum Bad Segeberg, aber dann kamen die Großhändler, die Baumärkte, das Internet - und nicht zuletzt das Alter. Noch heute hat Hans Spahr Ersatzteile von Rädern und Mopeds vorrätig, die es längst schon nicht mehr gibt, sein Laden ist veraltet, nur noch selten verirrt sich ein Kunde ins Geschäft, aber jetzt soll alles anders werden. '24 Stunden' ist beim Komplettumbau des Fahrradladens dabei, beobachtet die neuen Besitzer samt Freunden und Verwandten beim Umbau des Geschäfts und bei der Neueröffnung, zu der auch Dorfbürgermeister, Freiwillige Feuerwehr und Vertreter der Heimatzeitung anrücken. Eine Existenzgründung mitten auf dem Land - kann das gut gehen?

Da schon von 2008, denke ich mal, dass das bereits im TV lief. Nichtsdestrotrotz wollte ich die Sendung mal erwähnen. Keine Ahnung, wie die Sendung inhaltlich aussieht, aber bei den privaten erwarte ich meist nicht den Anspruch wie bei den ÖR.


----------



## burn (17. Januar 2010)

Lohnt sich mMn nicht anzusehen


----------



## homerkills (17. Januar 2010)

das wird sowas sein wie...die auswanderer...mein restaurant oder hilfe ich habe pickel am hintern....

trotzdem danke für den tipp


----------



## Horstelix (17. Januar 2010)

Hab zwar keine konkreten Tipps, aber in den letzten Wochen immer wieder mal auf ANIXE ("Focused") und ServusTV ("FREE") ganz interessante Berichte übers Biken gesehen. Die werden von Zeit zu Zeit wiederholt.
Beide Sender sind frei empfangbar über Sat.


----------



## grothauu (17. Januar 2010)

ich nehms mal auf. Vielleicht ganz interessant, den alten Laden zu sehen.


----------



## Marc B (22. Januar 2010)

Immer wieder schön, wenn unser Sport in den TV-Nachrichten gezeigt wird

Neuseeland 2009: Downhill-Racing at its best!

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (23. Januar 2010)

Gehen immer nur fünf sekunden.


----------



## Tifftoff (23. Januar 2010)

Nach der Werbung gehts weiter


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Januar 2010)

> Sam Blenkinsop [...] broke his wrist


----------



## HEIZER (26. Januar 2010)

Jetzt bei N 24

Mit dem Rad in der Steilwand


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (3. Februar 2010)

"our bikes are louder than cars."
trinidadianische einwanderer in queens und BMX modding.

http://www.babelgum.com/4022965/vice-versus-boombox-bikers.html


----------



## mightyEx (5. Februar 2010)

Durch Zufall mal Anixe (SD/HD) angezappt:

heute (05.02.10) 20.15 Uhr

Sender: Anixe (SD/HD) - ist frei im Kabel bzw. über Sat zu empfangen

Focused - Extrem Mountainbiking in Bolivien
(O-Titel: Focused, USA 2008, Dokumentation)


In 'Focused' zeigen Extremsportler ihr ganzes Können - vor und direkt für die Kamera. Auf diese Weise entstehen faszinierende Aufnahmen von spektakulären Aktionen, die den Atem stocken lassen. In dieser Folge: Mountainbiking in Bolivien.

Weitere Sendetermine dazu:

am 05.02.2010 um 20:15 Uhr (siehe oben)
am 06.02.2010 um 21:45 Uhr
am 07.02.2010 um 01:10 Uhr
am 07.02.2010 um 23:55 Uhr


----------



## kuka.berlin (5. Februar 2010)

Die ersten Minuten sind schonmal TOP! 


edit: die armen Bolivianer ..


----------



## HEIZER (6. Februar 2010)

zur Zeit LIVE:  BMX Simple Session

Freecaster TV 

http://freecaster.tv/live/bmx/1010984/simpel-session-2010-bmx


----------



## Andreas (8. Februar 2010)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Durch Zufall mal Anixe (SD/HD) angezappt:
> 
> heute (05.02.10) 20.15 Uhr
> 
> ...



Ich hab's auch zufällig entdeckt und kann die Doku nur empfehlen. Super Bilder (in HD ) und fetzige Musik. Eine toller Dokumentation die besser ist als so manche Kauf-DVD.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco2930 (8. Februar 2010)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Durch Zufall mal Anixe (SD/HD) angezappt:
> 
> heute (05.02.10) 20.15 Uhr
> 
> ...



Ich habe blos die letzten 5 Minuten gesehen. Kommt das nochmal oder hat das jemand in HD aufgezeichnet?

Edit: 20.02.2010 kommt es wieder

Habs mir gleich in den Kalender eingetragen 
Ich mach auch gleich eine Aufnahme davon.


----------



## han-sch (8. Februar 2010)

ich krieg den sender nich


----------



## Tib (8. Februar 2010)

...und noch mehr Sendetermine.

Ich bekomme den Sender auch nicht. Falls jemand eine dezentrale Sicherheitskopie dieser Sendung irgendwo finden sollte: bitte PM.


----------



## 4mate (8. Februar 2010)

http://blogs.kilroytravels.dk/audreyho/videos/13182

http://video.google.de/videosearch?...nt=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wv#


----------



## bone peeler (9. Februar 2010)

Tib schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den Sender auch nicht. Falls jemand eine dezentrale Sicherheitskopie dieser Sendung irgendwo finden sollte: bitte PM.



Ich hab den Beitrag da, muss es nur noch zurechtschneiden. Wer´s dann haben mag, PN an mich.


----------



## agro (13. Februar 2010)

now! ntv portrait lacondeguy !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vwbasti (13. Februar 2010)

edit
falsch


----------



## agro (13. Februar 2010)

wdh. morgen 10:30.


----------



## Falco2930 (13. Februar 2010)

Nein, geht weiter


> In dieser dreiteiligen Doku-Portraitserie...


http://www.teleboy.ch/programm/show/n-tv/MomentumPortraitAndreuLacondeg/201002130930038


13.02 09:30 Uhr ntv
14.02 10:30 Uhr ntv
19.02 13:30 Uhr ntv
02.03 02:35 Uhr ntv Widerholung


----------



## Falco2930 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt Extrem Mountainbiking in Bolivien in HD aufgenommen, muss man gesehen haben.
Wer eine info darüber haben will, meldet sich per PM bei mir.


----------



## Maruu (22. Februar 2010)

http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches-fernsehen/abendschau/fahrrad-rad-hensel-ID1266490969258.xml


----------



## Kossi (23. Februar 2010)

Somit können wir offiziell festhalten:
Alle Bikes unter 700,- EUR sind Schrott!


----------



## leeresblatt (23. Februar 2010)

Kossi schrieb:


> Somit können wir offiziell festhalten:
> Alle Bikes unter 700,- EUR sind Schrott!



Jain, das hängt von der Menge der Einzelteile ab. 700 Einzelteile -> 700 EUR. Der Mann ist ein Genie.


----------



## baltes21 (24. Februar 2010)

deswegen sind gute singlespeeder ja auch günstiger.
da können nur noch fixies den Preis schlagen


----------



## Big D (24. Februar 2010)

Zum glück ist ja nicht auf so gut wie jedem Baumarktrad son ein "Gs" Siegel.


----------



## Marc B (4. März 2010)

> In einer fast halbstündigen Sendung über den White Style Slopestyle Contest in Leogang beigleitet die Reportage begleitet Martin von der Anreise über erste Trainingssessions im Schnee bis hin zur eigentlichen Teilnahme am Contest und wird am kommenden Samstag, den 6. März, ab 23:30 Uhr im Red Bull TV Fenster bei Servus TV ausgestrahlt. Servus TV ist über digitalen Satellit zu empfangen, jedoch kann das Programm auch live auf www.servustv.com verfolgt werden.



Klingt eigentlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (4. März 2010)

Servus TV gibt's auch in einigen Kabelnetzen. Kabel Deutschland z.B. speist es mittlerweile auch ein (bei mir digital auf S38 / 442 Mhz / 256QAM / Symbolrate 6900).


----------



## moab (4. März 2010)

Fr, 5. Mrz · 20:15-20:45 · ANIXE HD
Focused - Der World Cup der Mountainbiker

Sa, 6. Mrz · 13:30-14:00 · ANIXE HD
Focused - Downhill Mountainbiking in Neuseeland

Grüssle


----------



## Falco2930 (5. März 2010)

Danke, gleich mal aufzeichnen


----------



## bone peeler (5. März 2010)

Neuseeland finde ich nicht... da kommt immer nur Ski Base Jump...


----------



## moab (5. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Neuseeland finde ich nicht... da kommt immer nur Ski Base Jump...



hier :
http://www.anixehd.tv/index.php?id=detail&detail_id=218264


----------



## Falco2930 (5. März 2010)

War auch sehenswert, falls jemand etwas darüber wissen möchte, ich bin für alle Fragen offen


----------



## baltes21 (6. März 2010)

jetzt dmax, technik extrem

fahrradkurieere in new york
vorher kam downhill, aber davoin habe ich nur noch das letzte bild gesehn


----------



## armor (6. März 2010)

ZAP! Hihi...Liegeräder....


----------



## idworker (6. März 2010)

baltes21 schrieb:


> jetzt dmax, technik extrem
> 
> fahrradkurieere in new york
> vorher kam downhill, aber davoin habe ich nur noch das letzte bild gesehn



geil...danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faraketrek (6. März 2010)

Gleich (22:00) kommt nochmal Focused- Downhill Mountainbiking in Neuseeland auf Anixe SD.

Grüße, faraketrek


----------



## Ghost-FAN (6. März 2010)

grad durch zufall hingeklickt


----------



## mightyEx (6. März 2010)

baltes21 schrieb:


> jetzt dmax, technik extrem
> 
> fahrradkurieere in new york
> vorher kam downhill, aber davoin habe ich nur noch das letzte bild gesehn



Das ist die Dokumentation "Pedal Power" von 2000. Lief mal bei N24 unter dem Titel "Faszination Fahrrad - Die Macht der Pedale". DMAX strahlt diese Doku ab und an in der Serie Technik Extrem aus. Der Titel ist dort wie gesagt "Pedal Power", was zugleich der Originaltitel der Doku ist.

kurzer zusammengefasster Inhalt:

- von den Anfängen des Fahrrad
- Bahnrennen in den frühen Jahren des 20.Jh.
- die Tour de France
- Radsport & Wissenschaft (Aerodynamik, Technik, Der Mensch(Biologie, Physis ...))
- Bahnradsport
- Chris Boardman
  - Bahnradsport wissenschaftlich - Tests im Windkanal
- Graeme Obree
  - Tuck
- Geschwindigkeitsrekorde (Windschatten)
- Mountainbikes
  - Downhillbikes
  - Konstruktion / Tests
  - Ice-Bike (Jan Karpiel)
  - Megavalanche
- Radkuriere in NY
- Liegeräder
  - Liegeräder mit Verkleidung
- kuriose Räder
- fliegende Räder (Gossamer Albatross, VelAir)
- BMX-Bikes


----------



## Marc B (7. März 2010)

Man kann sich "Momentum" mit Andreu Lacondeguy in der Mediathek von Servus TV online anschauen:

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Momentum---What-drives-you-011259271125635

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## homerkills (20. März 2010)

jetzt auf dmax...schneller als das auge...trial biking in super slowmo


----------



## atze_md (30. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand einen Link zu der Pedal Power Doku die auf Dmax lief zukommen lassen. Hab im Netz leider nichts gefunden.

Bitte per PM melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (6. April 2010)

*20:15*
Am (heutigen) Dienstag, den 6. April 2010 strahlt der HR in der Sendung »Hessische Familienbetriebe mit Tradition« einen Bericht über die Rohloff AG aus 
mehr infos: http://www.bikesportnews.de/news/de...t-am-6-april-im-hr-fernsehen-um-2015-uhr.html


----------



## OKTAN (6. April 2010)

06.04.2010 20Uhr15 bis 20Uhr40
Jetzt auf ANIXE HD: Focused - Der World Cup der Mountainbiker


OKTAN


----------



## alu-xb (10. April 2010)

oder alternativ jetzt bei pro7 schlag den raab mountainbiking....
auf die räder bin ich jetzt gespannt die strecke sah ok aus.


----------



## Christer (10. April 2010)

alu-xb schrieb:


> oder alternativ jetzt bei pro7 schlag den raab mountainbiking....
> auf die räder bin ich jetzt gespannt die strecke sah ok aus.



Du bist schneller gewesen als ich  

Ich wollte es auch gerade posten. Im Moment ist noch Werbepause. Also Pro7 einschalten. 

Der Raab hat das sicher wieder vorher trainiert. Genauso wie damals beim BMX fahren. 


Gruß

SR


----------



## homerkills (11. April 2010)

..der raab hat sich mal richtig schön lang gemacht  

kann eben doch nicht jeder fahrrad fahren


----------



## Meisi (11. April 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Du bist schneller gewesen als ich
> 
> 
> Der Raab hat das sicher wieder vorher trainiert.
> ...



Sicher?

Meine Güte,was hat der sich aufs Maul gelegt.

Und das ganze zwei mal an der gleichen Stelle.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQuXgrV6hSg"]YouTube- Schlag den Raab - Raab fliegt[/nomedia]


----------



## mightyEx (11. April 2010)

Ab und an kommt auch mal was auf ServusTV im Red Bull Block. Heute früh ab kurz vor 07.00 Uhr gab's New World Disorder - Never Enough (hab ich eher zufällig beim Zappen gesehen). Damit gibt's neben Anixe HD / SD noch nen weiteren kleinen Sender wo ab und an mal was zum Thema Mountainbike zu sehen ist.


----------



## votecstoepsl (11. April 2010)

Meisi schrieb:


> Sicher?
> 
> Meine Güte,was hat der sich aufs Maul gelegt.
> 
> ...



Man kann einer Kuh eben kein tanzen beibringnen, er hat sich aber auch angestellt.


----------



## Mop-pi (11. April 2010)

votecstoepsl schrieb:


> Man kann einer Kuh eben kein tanzen beibringnen, er hat sich aber auch angestellt.



Der Hans-Martin war im grunde auch nicht besser


----------



## Globalplayer (11. April 2010)

Wer von euch hat auch gestern von steffan raab die 2 geilen Strürze auf dem einen parkour gesehen ?

Ich konnt nicht mehr vor lachen

Hier mal ein link von seinen 2 Stürzen. [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9OAS7pnLQs"]YouTube- stefan raab stÃ¼rzt[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## khaos (11. April 2010)

Hat er da die beiden Bremsen verwechselt

Wie kann man da sonst *so* stürzen?^^


----------



## Globalplayer (11. April 2010)

hat gesagt das er garnet gebremst hat. Der wusste gernichts mehr nach den Stürzen.


----------



## MTBDave (11. April 2010)

Krasser Sturz. Quasi mit dem Gesicht zum stehen gekommen^^

Die hätten bei solchen Fahrern ruhig fullface Helme nehmen können...

Übelst war ja, dass er aufgrund der Gehirnerschütterung das nächste Spiel hat verschenken müssen


----------



## Canyon-Paul (11. April 2010)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Du bist schneller gewesen als ich
> 
> Ich wollte es auch gerade posten. Im Moment ist noch Werbepause. Also Pro7 einschalten.
> 
> ...


Sagen wir, er hat NICHT trainiert


----------



## gooni11 (11. April 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Hat er da die beiden Bremsen verwechselt
> 
> Wie kann man da sonst *so* stürzen?^^



Ja hat er.... er hätte nicht das Gesicht sondern die FINGER nehmen müssen zum bremsen....
Ja ja.... is immer alles so MAL GRAD GEMACHT im Tv... kann dann eben auch ma inne Hose gehen so etwas!
mfg
Gehirnerschütterung ist natürlich nicht schön ABER.... er hätt ja aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung VORSICHTIGER sein können (MÜSSEN)


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (11. April 2010)

Naja... wenn es um 2 Mio Euro geht gibt man halt alles.. Aber warum man die beiden ohne Fullface - Helm auf so einen Strecke lässt versteh ich nicht, ist doch klar das die volle Pulle fahren..


----------



## khaos (11. April 2010)

hier mal in voller länge
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUHebok0Eck"]YouTube- Stefan stÃ¼rzt beim Spiel Mountainbike - Schlag den Raab vom 10.04.2010[/nomedia]


----------



## Sladi (11. April 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Hat er da die beiden Bremsen verwechselt
> 
> Wie kann man da sonst *so* stürzen?^^



Der hat sein Gewicht einfach zu weit vorne gehabt?

Die machen glaub ich immer Proben, und beim echten Wettbewerb haben sie sich ja beide verschaetzt - keine Kraft mehr gehabt.


----------



## Globalplayer (11. April 2010)

Also würd ich vorher proben würd ich mich mit sichherheit net so hin legen in der live show. Da musste er schon vorher wissen das er sein gewicht nach hinten verlagern soll......
Wenn es wirklich davor Proben gab da find ich das sau schlecht wie die gefahren sind. Und wenn es davor keine Proben gab kann ichs noch verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi55 (11. April 2010)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Aber warum man die beiden ohne Fullface - Helm auf so einen Strecke lässt versteh ich nicht, ist doch klar das die volle Pulle fahren..



Naja, die Strecke war ja eher mau.
Das mit den Fullface-Helmen hätte ich im Vorfeld übertrieben gefunden, besonders, da die da ja ansonsten gut geschützt waren (Knie-, Schienbein-, Unterarm- und Ellbogenschoner)!

IMHO waren die Sattel (Sättel?) zu hoch. Bzw. die Körperhaltung der beiden zu schlecht. Sattel runter, Hintern nach hinten, aufem Rad bleiben


----------



## Maruu (13. April 2010)

*Mi  14. April 2010 - 21:05 Uhr - N-TV
"n-tv Wissen"
*

Ob in der Stadt, auf der Landstraße oder über Stock  und Stein. Mit dem Fahrrad kommt man schnell und umweltfreundlich  voran. Dank der ausgeklügelten Mechanik ist man mehr als doppelt so  schnell wie zu Fuß unterwegs und muss trotzdem weniger Kraft einsetzen.  Mittlerweile spielt auch beim Fahrrad der Komfort eine immer größere  Rolle. Mit den alten Drahteseln von früher haben moderne Modelle nicht  mehr viel zu tun. Heute tritt man leichter in die Pedale und kommt  besser voran. Wir haben einen Hersteller in der fahrradreichsten Stadt  Deutschlands besucht.


----------



## khaos (14. April 2010)

Maruu schrieb:


> *...*Wir haben einen Hersteller in der fahrradreichsten Stadt  Deutschlands besucht...




Weiß jemand wo und wer das ist?


----------



## 4mate (14. April 2010)

> Wir haben einem Hersteller in Münster, übrigens Deutschlands  fahrradreichste Stadt, über die Schulter geschaut.


 = Cesur


----------



## Scottfreak (14. April 2010)

andi55 schrieb:


> Naja, die Strecke war ja eher mau.
> Das mit den Fullface-Helmen hätte ich im Vorfeld übertrieben gefunden, besonders, da die da ja ansonsten gut geschützt waren (Knie-, Schienbein-, Unterarm- und Ellbogenschoner)!
> 
> IMHO waren die Sattel (Sättel?) zu hoch. Bzw. die Körperhaltung der beiden zu schlecht. Sattel runter, Hintern nach hinten, aufem Rad bleiben




Das waren aber keine Profis, sondern welche die das noch nie gemacht haben. Ich denke ein Fullface Helm wäre sinnvoll gewesen... Das hatte ich mir schon vorm Start gedacht. Das mit den Bremsen kann durchaus auch sein. Einige die die erste Tour mit ihrem MTB machen, können die Dosierung einer Disk einfach noch nicht einschätzen. Und von Gewichtsverlagerung werden die Wohl auch noch nix gehört haben (kann man den beiden Fahrern auch nicht zum Vorwurf machen), nicht umsonst waren in jeder 2ten Bike und MountainBike damals irgendwelche Haltungsanleitungen (Lang ists her das ich durch die mal geblättert habe ;-) ), wohl nicht, weil jeder Fahrer weiß, wie er zu fahren hat ;-).


----------



## Peter88 (16. April 2010)

heute bei galileo. E-bike vs. profi rennradler 
um 19.10 auf pro 7

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/zusatzinfos/galileo-themenvorschau-1.869799/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (17. April 2010)

jetz grad anixe, 4x, dh usw


----------



## Globalplayer (17. April 2010)

HB76 schrieb:


> jetz grad anixe, 4x, dh usw


wo?


----------



## HB76 (17. April 2010)

anixe sd oder anixe hd


----------



## Playlife8 (17. April 2010)

1.35 Uhr gibts die Wiederholung!


----------



## trek 6500 (17. April 2010)

obs auch mal was in normalen programmen gibt(wer hat schon anixe  oder wie das ding heisst ) .....über die kack rennräder wird dauernd was gezeigt ...


----------



## Globalplayer (17. April 2010)

GENAU. Hab anixe zum ersten mal gehört


----------



## mightyEx (18. April 2010)

EPG von Anixe (SD/HD), Servus TV (gibt's AFAIK auch in HD) und manchmal auch DMAX sollte man sich ab und an mal anschauen (alternativ mal tvinfo bemühen) - hier kommen zum Teil recht gute MTB-Sachen für lau (alle Sender for free).
Wer das Abo von Kabel Digital Home hat, findet ab und an mal was bei Extreme Sports TV (für mein Empfinden aber nicht der Brüller).


----------



## player599 (18. April 2010)

Extreme Sports TV ist das neue DSF, oder sendet auf der gleichen frequenz und DSF gibts nicht mehr und ist auch ohne Abo zu empfangen.. GLaube ich


----------



## mightyEx (18. April 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> Extreme Sports TV ist das neue DSF, oder sendet auf der gleichen frequenz und DSF gibts nicht mehr und ist auch ohne Abo zu empfangen.. GLaube ich



Ne, Du meinst sicher Sport1 (früher DSF). Das hat aber nix mit dem Abo-Sender Extreme Sports TV zu tun.


----------



## player599 (19. April 2010)

achso, dann hab ich was verwechselt sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AchseDesBoesen (23. April 2010)

Die TV Vorberichtserstattung für das Berliner Donhill Rennen von Downhill Berlin e.V., die gestern im rbb lief:

(klick)


----------



## Stegi... (25. April 2010)

Heute 20.00 etwa. auf mtv, t-online playgrounds.


----------



## poritz (25. April 2010)

boah danke hät die beinahe verpasst


----------



## schlumo (25. April 2010)

poritz schrieb:


> boah danke hät die beinahe verpasst



kam den ganzen Tag live auf freecaster


----------



## player599 (26. April 2010)

live und kostenpflichtig...


----------



## schlumo (26. April 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> live und kostenpflichtig...



nope nur live, nicht kostenpflichtig, habs doch gestern geguckt


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Mai 2010)

Rey Day, das Hans Rey Event im Saarland heute 19:20 im 
aktuellen Bericht auf SR Südwest.


----------



## zeitweiser (4. Mai 2010)

Hier gibt es den bericht von Hans Rey.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odLvHMcM7Is"]YouTube- Aktueller Bericht 04.05.2010: Hans No Way Rey[/nomedia]


----------



## Mad Maz (6. Mai 2010)

STOKE-Magazin auf SPORT1 (vormals DSF):

MTB-Themen der kommenden Stoke-Episoden:
9.5.2010: Das Festival in Riva del Garda (ITA)
23.5.2010: MTB Weltcup Dalby Forest (UK) und Houffalize (BEL)
6.6.2010: MTB Weltcup Offenburg (GER)
20.6.2010: Trans Germany und Festival Willingen (GER)
4.7.2010: MTB Weltcup Leogang (AUT)


http://www.rad-net.de/index.php?newsid=20403


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (6. Mai 2010)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> STOKE-Magazin auf SPORT1 (vormals DSF):
> 
> MTB-Themen der kommenden Stoke-Episoden:
> 9.5.2010: Das Festival in Riva del Garda (ITA)
> ...


 laut Fernsehzeitung sollte die Folge von Riva Del Garda also Sonntag morgen um 8:45 anfangen und dann eine halbe stunde gehen.
Ich freu mich schon!! endlich MTB im Free-TV!!


----------



## lized (6. Mai 2010)

Am 09.05 um 00:25 Red Bull Rampage: The Evolution auf Servus TV


----------



## Playlife8 (6. Mai 2010)

Am 8.5.:

22.17 bis 22.45 Uhr "The Atherton Project" 
23.15 bis 23.45 Uhr "UCI MTB World Cup - Schladming" 

auf Servus TV;

Wiederholungen ein paar Stunden später;


----------



## StollenbikerRs (8. Mai 2010)

gerade auf sport 1 t mobile extreme playgrounds


----------



## Globalplayer (8. Mai 2010)

zuspät gesagt


----------



## han-sch (8. Mai 2010)

Lissabon Downtown Race - Klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toffifeeultras (8. Mai 2010)

wo findet man den servus tv?


----------



## FoX_sb (8. Mai 2010)

Deutschlandweit nur via digitalem Satelliten-Empfang:

ServusTV SD:
Satellit: Astra 19,2° Ost
Frequenz: 12.663 GHz
Polarisierung: horizontal
Symbolrate: 22.000
FEC: 5/6

In HD:

ServusTV HD (für HD-fähige Satellitenempfänger):
Satellit: Astra 19,2° Ost
Frequenz: 11.303 GHz
Polarisierung: horizontal
Symbolrate: 22.000
FEC: 2/3
Modulation: 8PSK
Übertragungsart: DVB-S2


----------



## LordSinclair (8. Mai 2010)

und auch bei manchen Kabelanbietern über DVB-C (bei Unitymedia z.B.)


----------



## han-sch (8. Mai 2010)

Also ich krieg ServusTV aufm digi-reciever, aber man kann ja auch über den live-stream schauen.


----------



## lized (8. Mai 2010)

_franken_biker_ schrieb:


> Also ich krieg ServusTV aufm digi-reciever, aber man kann ja auch über den live-stream schauen.



Einfach mal neuen Sendersuchlauf starten ...


----------



## han-sch (8. Mai 2010)

lized schrieb:


> Einfach mal neuen Sendersuchlauf starten ...



jo, so hab ichs gestern gemacht


----------



## mightyEx (8. Mai 2010)

Momentan gerade auf Eurosport 2:

Lisboa Down Town 2010 (live)

MTB Downhill durch die historische Altstadt Lissabons

Geht noch bis 19.30 Uhr


----------



## Toffifeeultras (9. Mai 2010)

danke  hab es jetzt auch via satellit


----------



## han-sch (12. Mai 2010)

ServusTV​
Samstag | 15.05.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              | 22:10 Uhr 
http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/The-Atherton-Project-011259275091951

Sonntag | 16.05.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              | 22:30 Uhr
http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Joe-Kid-on-a-Sting-Ray-011259275098559


----------



## mightyEx (29. Mai 2010)

Mal wieder was auf ServusTV:

e2 transport
Paris: Vélo Liberté

Samstag | 29.05.10 | 12:15 Uhr
Dokumentation, USA 2008

Allgemein: Die Serie e2 befasst sich mit möglichen Verbesserungen der Lebensqualität, unter Bezugnahme auf ein verbessertes ökologisches Bewusstsein.

Zur Sendung: Die Vélib-Initiative (Vélo Liberté) in Paris ermutigt die Stadtbewohner dazu ihre Autos gegen Fahrräder und öffentliche Verkehrsmittel zu tauschen. Durch dieses Projekt wurde eine einzigartige Kultur erschaffen. Der Bürgermeister von Paris, Bertrand Delanoe, hat sich ein Herz gefasst und damit Städte wie Rom, San Francisco und London dazu inspiriert ähnliche Programme ins Leben zu rufen.

=============

The Tipping Point

Downhill Mountainbike Racing
Sonntag | 30.05.10 | 0:25 Uhr
Sport, England 2008

Ein beinahe mikroskopischer Blick in die Szene des Downhill Mountainbike Racings - und tief in die Seele der weltbesten Biker.

Einen derart intensiven Blick hinter die Kulissen der Downhill-Mountainbike-Szene hat ein Film nie zuvor geboten: Auf filmtechnisch höchstem Niveau wird darin die 2008er-Saison des Downhill-Weltcups sowie der Weltmeisterschaft 2008 in Val di Sole/Italien dokumentiert.

Die Macher begleiten die Profi-Biker auf ihrer Tour über die Kontinente, und kommen den Protagonisten dabei sehr nahe - Schweiß, Ausdauer, Sehnsucht und manchmal auch Heimweh prallen auf mentale Stärke und unbändigen Siegeswillen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meduim (4. Juni 2010)

sonntag
13h00 â 17h15 Mountainbike aus Fort Williams/UK, EURO2 live
13h: Tape vom 4-Cross, 14h: Downhill/F, 15h: Downhill/M


----------



## lized (5. Juni 2010)

Jetzt auf Anixe: Urban Mountianbiking - Ein Trip durch Europa (u.a. in Düsseldorf)


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Juni 2010)

N-TV "die stärksten Maschinen der Welt". Da kommt was über Spezialized Demo und Foes.



> Mo
> 
> 07. Juni Suchergebnis "Die stärksten Maschinen der Welt"
> 16.05
> ...


----------



## x-rossi (7. Juni 2010)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> N-TV "die stärksten Maschinen der Welt". Da kommt was über Spezialized Demo und Foes.


bei mir kommen da nur 110 mio dollar bohrinseln 

woher hast du die info?


----------



## Globalplayer (7. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bei mir kommen da nur 110 mio dollar bohrinseln
> 
> woher hast du die info?




Bei mir auch nur das mit der bohrinsel


----------



## clmns (7. Juni 2010)

Hab's gestern zufällig gesehen. Ich glaube, nach den Riesenreifen sind die MTBs dran.

War ein recht ausführlicher (15 min ?) Bericht, in dem die Qualitätskontrolle für das Demo ("das stabilste Rad der Welt") und die Produktion von Foes gezeigt wurden; garniert mit ein paar Freeride-Clips.

War insgesamt recht sehenswert (im Vergleich zu dem Schlunz, der sonst zu dem Thema kommt).


----------



## Globalplayer (7. Juni 2010)

clmns schrieb:


> Hab's gestern zufällig gesehen. Ich glaube, nach den Riesenreifen sind die MTBs dran.
> 
> War ein recht ausführlicher (15 min ?) Bericht, in dem die Qualitätskontrolle für das Demo ("das stabilste Rad der Welt") und die Produktion von Foes gezeigt wurden; garniert mit ein paar Freeride-Clips.
> 
> War insgesamt recht sehenswert (im Vergleich zu dem Schlunz, der sonst zu dem Thema kommt).




Hmmm und kommt da noch ne Wiederholung oder nicht?! Ich kann nichts finden.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juni 2010)

clmns sgat es, da kommt noch eine Wiederhohlung um 19.05. War so in etwa in der Mitte.


----------



## fr-andi (8. Juni 2010)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (8. Juni 2010)

nochmals auf deutsch.....

heute um 19.05 uhr kommt die wiederholung.


----------



## poritz (8. Juni 2010)

gut zuu wiiiissen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. Juni 2010)

Jetzt gerade eben läuft auf Sport1 (ehem. DSF) die Sendung Massive - das Outdoor Magazin. Mit der Zusammenfassung der "Craft Bike Trans Germany" im Alpenraum.

Vlt gibts da irgendwann ne Wiederholung.


----------



## homerkills (13. Juni 2010)

und jetzt auf sport eins...weltcup dh slovenien

edit....vergesst es...genau 20 sekunden lang der "bericht"


----------



## BrotDasBernd (13. Juni 2010)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Jetzt gerade eben läuft auf Sport1 (ehem. DSF) die Sendung Massive - das Outdoor Magazin. Mit der Zusammenfassung der "Craft Bike Trans Germany" im Alpenraum.
> 
> Vlt gibts da irgendwann ne Wiederholung.


wird im Zweifelsfalle wohl (irgendwann) unter  http://www.massivesportstv.com zu finden sein.


----------



## Freeride1993 (18. Juni 2010)

The Collective - Adventure Circus auf Servus-TV
Die Frage ist nur, ob am Samstag (19.6.10) oder am Sonntag (20.6.10) um 00.30 Uhr? Auf der Übersichtsseite steht Samstag und auf der Detailansicht steht Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moab (18. Juni 2010)

So, 20. Jun · 00:30-01:15


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2010)

The Collective

    * Adventure Circus
    * Sonntag | 20.06.10 | 0:30 Uhr
    * Sport, Unbekannt 2004

    * Resolution:HD


----------



## KlanerZwerg (19. Juni 2010)

Sonntag den *20.06.2010*, *14:00Uhr*, Eurosport 2

Liveübertragung aus Leogang (AUT), der Mountainbike-Downhill, UCI-Weltcup. Laufzeit ca 2 h.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (20. Juni 2010)

Gibts da auch ne Wiederholung?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. Juni 2010)

Heute Abend (20:00, Eurosport 2) gibts ne Zusammenfassung des Downhills der Frauen.

Und sosnt leider . nix weiter gefunden!!


----------



## x-rossi (20. Juni 2010)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Gibts da auch ne Wiederholung?


eine wiederhoung wirds ab montag auf freecaster geben.

http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1011051/uci-mtb-world-cup-dhi-3-leogang


----------



## bertrueger (20. Juni 2010)

*Servus TV*

    * Sonntag | 27.06.10 | 7:00 Uhr 
*New World Disorder - Dust and Bones*
Der letzte und meistgefeierte Film der New World Disorder Reihe, besticht durch High Level Mountainbiking und filmerischem Niveau.


    * Sonntag | 27.06.10 | 22:00 Uhr 
*Klunkerz - A Film about Mountain Bikers*
Wie der Mountainbikesport geboren wurde und wer als Erster mit dem Stahlrad den Berg hinunter raste, beschreibt diese Dokumentation.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juni 2010)

heute gabs bei stoke auf sport1 was mit mtb.

nächste woche soll es einen bericht über das sympatex bike festival in willingen geben.


----------



## spider39 (20. Juni 2010)

heute (20.6.) in TW1 / ORF Sport plus um 21.45 "Internationale Mountainbike"


----------



## Oetti aus M. (21. Juni 2010)

Momentan aufem Hessischen Rundfunk: Eine Sendung über den Familienbetrieb Rohloff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2010)

Heute nachmittag auf N-TV.



> Am Freitag, den 24. Juni gehen die Kauftipps von MountainBIKE und RoadBIKE Tipps erstmals über den Bildschirm.
> 
> In der n-tv Sendung "Ratgeber Hightech", probiert RoadBIKE-Redakteur Niels Flieshardt fünf verschiedene Fahrräder aus, erklärt die Unterschiede und sagt, worauf es beim Bike-Kauf ankommt.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunic (27. Juni 2010)

Heute 15.45 auf EinsPlus
Bergauf-Bergab: Heckmair-Transalp

http://www.einsplus.de/EinsPlus/Tagesprogramm/index.php?id=10059&languageid=1&stationID=3510&eventID=1015897771362

Kann das jemand aufnehmen und später irgendwo hochladen?


----------



## Snap4x (27. Juni 2010)

Heute auf Servus.tv "Klunkerz" um 22:00 Uhr.
Hier geht es zum Live-Stream.


----------



## BrotDasBernd (27. Juni 2010)

und die Wdh. dazu:
ServusTV - Klunkerz - A Film about Mountain Bikers
28.06.2010 05:10-06:40


ServusTV - Rampage Evolution
28.06.2010 02:00-02:55
Wdh. 28.06. 04:15 (sinnig...)

In Utah wurde eine neue Wettkampfsportart geboren: das Freeride Mountainbiking, bei dem es keine definierten Rennstrecken gibt.


ServusTV - Cape Epic 2010
03.07.2010 23:30-00:00
Wdh. 04.07. 05:40

"Es ist das härteste Mountainbike-Rennen der Welt, das Cape Epic MTB Rennen 2010, das, passend zur WM, in Südafrika stattfindet."


ServusTV - Roam
11.07.2010 01:00-01:50
Wdh. 11.07. 07:05

Der 16 mm Mountainbike-Film folgt den Top-Fahrern der Freeride-Szene von Kanada bis an die urbanen Trails rund um und in Prag. "Roam" ist Teil von "The Collective Trilogy".


ServusTV - New World Disorder Smack Down
12.07.2010 02:15-03:15

Die achte Veröffentlich der New World Disorder Reihe. Ein Blick auf die Fahrer
die damals wie Heute Freeride Mountainbiken neu definieren.


3sat - Stolperstein
23.07.2010 11:30-12:00

Tarek Rasouli war eine Legende unter den Freebikern. Er gehörte zu den acht Besten der Welt und wurde für Filmaufnahmen und Fotoshootings großer Werbekampagnen engagiert.


Alle Daten via tvbrowser, keine Gewähr für gar nix... Wg. etwaiger Programmänderungen installiere man sich diesen ggfls. selbst und lege eine entsprechende Lieblingssendung an


----------



## Krausmann (5. Juli 2010)

new world disorder- dust and bones zu sehen in der servus tv mediathek


----------



## BrotDasBernd (18. Juli 2010)

MDR - Biwak
21.07.2010 15:30-16:00
23.07.2010 10:15-10:45
(weitere Wdh. irgendwann in einem der ARD-Digitalkanäle)

Das Abenteuer Freizeit - Moderation: Thorsten Kutschke

u. a. mit
BIWAK-Tourentipp Wo sich im Winter hunderttausendfach die Skifreunde tummeln, ging es im Sommer bisher eher ruhig zu: Am Fichtelberg. Das aber soll sich ändern! Die Oberwiesenthaler Jugend macht mobil und konzipiert ein Wegenetz für Mountainbiker: Der BIWAK-Tourentipp bietet eine breite Palette zwischen Genuss-Radeln und rasantem Downhill-Vergnügen.


ServusTV - Seasons
15.08.2010 01:00-02:00
15.08.2010 06:15-07:20

Das ganze Jahr über liefern Mountainbiker top Leistungen. Seasons begleitet
sieben Fahrer durch die vier Jahreszeiten.

Ein Jahr voller Anspannnung und Action. Der Film Seasons reist mit sieben der weltbesten Mountainbiker durch alle vier Jahreszeiten und zeigt, was sie in Disziplinen wie Downhill, Slopestyle oder Big Mountain Freeride leisten.

mit: Matt Hunter, Thomas Vanderham, Cam McCaul, Andrew Shandro, Steve Peat, Steve Smith, Darren Berrecloth


----------



## mr320 (18. Juli 2010)

Anixe HD/SD

Focused - Der World Cup der Mountainbiker
Dauer:	25 min
Genre:	Dokumentation
Jahr:	2008
Land:	USA

In "Focused" zeigen Extremsportler ihr ganzes Können - vor und direkt für die Kamera. Auf diese Weise entstehen faszinierende Aufnahmen von spektakulären Aktionen, die den Atem stocken lassen. In dieser Folge: Mountain Bike World Cup.
Nächster Spieltermin: 21.07.2010 23:10 Uhr 	 

Sendezeiten
am 21.07.2010 um 23:10 Uhr


----------



## BrotDasBernd (19. Juli 2010)

Anixe hatte ich noch nicht berücksichtigt, danke für den Hinweis. Siehe da:

ANIXE HD - Focused - Downhill Mountainbiking in Neuseeland
20.07.2010 01:25-02:00
27.07.2010 23:15-23:45


ANIXE HD - Focused - Extrem Mountainbiking in Bolivien
26.07.2010 23:15-23:45


----------



## HEIZER (31. Juli 2010)

Jetzt bei Sport1

- Massive -  CC und Marathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. August 2010)

Bikepark-Vorstellung auf MTV:

[watch26]DC93BC13840E38939D3DF0D66415FB11634166219608250000[/watch26]


----------



## BrotDasBernd (6. August 2010)

ANIXE HD - Focused - Mountain Biking in Kappadokien
20.08.2010 20:15-20:50
21.08.2010 12:30-13:00
21.08.2010 22:20-22:50
22.08.2010 01:25-01:55
23.08.2010 00:00-00:35

ANIXE HD - Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
03.09.2010 20:15-20:50
Wdh. tba


----------



## Marc B (12. August 2010)

TransSchwarzwald auf Sport1:

*+++ ALLE INFOS +++*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (12. August 2010)

Ich denk mal das wird wieder eine geile Übertragung. Wenig Werbung, wenig Gebabbel über die Startorte und gaaaanz viel vom Rennen. Have fun


----------



## Domme02 (13. August 2010)

Marc B schrieb:


> TransSchwarzwald auf Sport1:
> 
> *+++ ALLE INFOS +++*
> 
> ...


Bitte schaltet alle ein!!!!


Die großartige Sportart MTBiken soll nicht länger eine Randsportart bleiben und mit hohen Einschaltquoten wird MTB vielleicht mal öfter im TV zu sehen sein.


----------



## rboncube (13. August 2010)

Hanoi Hustler schrieb:


> Ich denk mal das wird wieder eine geile Übertragung. Wenig Werbung, wenig Gebabbel über die Startorte und gaaaanz viel vom Rennen. Have fun



Das war jetzt aber ironisch gemeint

Vom führenden deutschen Sportsender kann man schon eine gewisse Kompetenz in Sachen Radsport erwarten. Die übertragen ja schließlich auch außer 90 Prozent Fußball und Motorsport, so Extremsportarten wie Pfeile werfen, Karten spielen und Kugeln ins Loch schießen

Gruß René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (14. August 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Bitte schaltet alle ein!!!!
> 
> 
> Die großartige Sportart MTBiken soll nicht länger eine Randsportart bleiben und mit hohen Einschaltquoten wird MTB vielleicht mal öfter im TV zu sehen sein.



Wir müssten nur alle diejenigen motivieren, die diese ominöse GfK-Box haben  . Darüber werden die Einschaltquoten berechnet.


----------



## Bennilens (3. September 2010)

Wird das hier eigentlich nicht richtig aktualisiert? 

Auf Eurosport 2 lief am 29.08 der 9. DH durlauf in New York.


----------



## mightyEx (4. September 2010)

Wurde bereits im Thread erwähnt, aber hier nochmal ne kleine Erinnerung:

*Anixe (SD/HD) - Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel*
Dokumentation, USA 2008, 26 Min. (netto)

In "Focused" zeigen Extremsportler ihr ganzes Können - vor und direkt für die Kamera. Auf diese Weise entstehen faszinierende Aufnahmen von spektakulären Aktionen, die den Atem stocken lassen. In dieser Folge: Mountain Biking in Israel.

Termine:

04.09.2010 um 12:30 Uhr
04.09.2010 um 21:50 Uhr
05.09.2010 um 01:50 Uhr
06.09.2010 um 00:10 Uhr


----------



## markus182 (4. September 2010)

ich will ja nicht klug*******n aber es heißt das *B*este verpasst


----------



## BrotDasBernd (4. September 2010)

offtopic:


markus182 schrieb:


> ich will ja nicht klug*******n aber es heißt das *B*este verpasst


 Dann sollte dich an "nem" auch das fehlende Apostroph stören. Ansonsten gilt: längst nicht jeder lässt sich von einer Rechtschreibreform derart einschüchtern, dass er seine (evtl. seit Jahrzehnten gewohnte) Schreibe umstellt.

------

*ServusTV - F1rst
*05.09.2010 01:00-02:25
05.09.2010 06:30-07:55
Die Faszination des Downhill-Mountainbikens auf einer Reise durch 16 Länder und aufstrebende Nachwuchsfahrer in ganz persönlichen Portraits.
Die Schauplätze des Wettkampfzirkusses liegen in 16 Ländern auf vier Kontinenten. Nachwuchsathleten wie die Atherton Geschwister oder Sam Hill treten die Reise gemeinsam mit einem Filmteam an und dokumentierten die Szene rund um den Mountainbike Downhill Sport spannend und persönlich wie nie zuvor.

*ANIXE HD - Abu Dhabi Adventure Challenge 2009
*05.09.2010 16:45-17:15
12.09.2010 16:50-17:20
18.09.2010 13:30-14:00
Die bereits dritte Ausgabe dieses Adventure Racing fand auch 2009 wieder in Abu Dhabi statt und ist ein aufregender 6-tägiger Teamwettkampf (mit den weltbesten Teams aus 20 Nationen, unter anderem auch aus Deutschland) mit folgenden Disziplinen: Sea Kayaking, Mountain Biking, Cross Orienteering , Rope Activities (Seilaktivitäten), Adventure Running, In Line Skating und Kameltrekking.

*ANIXE HD - Focused - Downhill Mountainbiking in Neuseeland
*06.09.2010 16:30-17:00
20.09.2010 23:05-23:35

*ANIXE HD - Focused - Der World Cup der Mountainbiker
*13.09.2010 16:30-16:55
27.09.2010 23:10-23:35
*
ANIXE HD - Focused - Freeriding in British Columbia
*14.09.2010 16:30-17:00
01.10.2010 23:10-23:35

*Eurosport - Radsport: UCI Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2010 in Mont Sainte Anne (CAN)
* 17.09.2010 10:00-11:00
Highlights der Titelkämpfe vom 31. August bis 5. September

*ANIXE HD - Focused - Urban Mountainbiking - Ein Trip durch Europa
* 21.09.2010 22:40-23:05

*ServusTV - Virtuous
* 26.09.2010 01:40-02:25
Schweizer Freeriding durch malerische Landschaften von den Alpen bis zur ligurischen Küste in Full HD. Diese Bilder machen Lust auf mehr: Abseits des Wettbewerbes bewegen sich Mountainbiker wie René Wildhaber und UCI Rennfahrer Samuel Zbinden über die unterschiedlichsten Trails und Terrains von den Schweizer Alpen bis an die ligurische Küste. Grüne Nadelwälder, kahle Felsen und rotes Laub in wunderschönen Landschaften der Schweiz, Italiens, Österreichs und Frankreichs. Eine Dokumentation in tief berührenden Full HD Bildern.


----------



## aufe_und_obe (10. September 2010)

*Servus TV - VAST*
SA. 2.10  um 1:40 Uhr 
Mountainbiken an Europas schönsten Schauplätzen.Eine atemberaubende Freeride-Reise, u.a. Mit Rene Wildhaber und Ross Schnell.
hier gehts zum Trailer


*Servus TV - Kranked Revolve*
So. 3.10  um 2:55 Uhr


----------



## BrotDasBernd (14. September 2010)

VAST und Kranked Revolve lt. meinen Infos jeweils einen Tag später


----------



## aufe_und_obe (14. September 2010)

BrotDasBernd schrieb:


> VAST und Kranked Revolve lt. meinen Infos jeweils einen Tag später




Ups! Du hast natürlich recht, es muss natürlich heissen: 
Vast 3.10 um 1:40Uhr
Kranked 4.10 um 2:55Uhr


Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich allerdings sagen dass im RedBulletin anscheinend der nächste Tag erst um 7:30 bzw. 5:55Uhr Morgens anfängt.


----------



## Domme02 (16. September 2010)

Am  Freitag 17. September gibt's von 10 bis 11 Uhr auf Eurosport die Highlights der UCI Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2010 in Mont Sainte Anne (CAN).

Warum sendet man so etwas zur Schulzeit??!?!?!?!


----------



## Highwayman (16. September 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Am  Freitag 17. September gibt's von 10 bis 11 Uhr auf Eurosport die Highlights der UCI Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2010 in Mont Sainte Anne (CAN).
> 
> Warum sendet man so etwas zur Schulzeit??!?!?!?!






Is doch klar: Abends braucht man die Zeit für langweiligen Fussball, Tennis, Formel 1, Billard, Boxen....



Gut daß ich diese Woche Spätschicht hab*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (16. September 2010)

*05.10. - 23:15 Uhr "Mountainbike-Babes" auf Beathe Uhse TV*


----------



## mightyEx (16. September 2010)

Domme02 schrieb:


> Am  Freitag 17. September gibt's von 10 bis 11 Uhr auf Eurosport die Highlights der UCI Mountainbike Weltmeisterschaften 2010 in Mont Sainte Anne (CAN).
> 
> Warum sendet man so etwas zur Schulzeit??!?!?!?!



Früher hatte man dafür noch nen Videorecorder - heutzutage gibt's Festplattenrecorder. Alternative: PC mit DVB-Karte und TV-/Aufnahmesoftware.


----------



## Domme02 (17. September 2010)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Früher hatte man dafür noch nen Videorecorder - heutzutage gibt's Festplattenrecorder. Alternative: PC mit DVB-Karte und TV-/Aufnahmesoftware.


so wichtig ist mir das auch nicht. Das ganze Geld für den kram stecke ich lieber in mein Bike


----------



## BrotDasBernd (17. September 2010)

Domme, ich kann dich beruhigen, du hast rein gar nix verpasst. Das war so ziemlich der schlechteste Beitrag, den ich je bei Eurosport gesehen habe. Es wirkte sehr stark so, als sei Guido Heuber für den Beitrag nur als Simultanübersetzer (+5 secs delay) eingeplant gewesen. Er blubbert was von Peat ist super unterwegs, dabei hatte der zu der Zeit schon erkennbar 5+ Sekunden Rückstand. Da ist ein kurzer Block "Sport aus aller Welt" des ZDF wesentlich informativer...


----------



## mr320 (15. Oktober 2010)

Montag, 18.10.2010 um 02:35 Uhr auf ServusTV
The Tipping Point


----------



## mw01 (19. Oktober 2010)

mr320 schrieb:


> Montag, 18.10.2010 um 02:35 Uhr auf ServusTV
> The Tipping Point




the tipping point hier als stream


----------



## mr320 (25. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag 28.10.2010 um 23.45 Uhr auf ANIXE

Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien


----------



## mr320 (2. November 2010)

Alles auf Servus TV

4.11.2010 um 23.15 Uhr "Red Bull Rampage - The Evolution"

6.11.2010 um 23.15 Uhr "Red Bull Rampage - Retrospective"

7.11.2010 um 01.40 Uhr "New World Disorder - Never Enough"

8.11.2010 um 06.05 Uhr "Momentum - What drives you"

18.11.2010 um 23.15 Uhr "UCI Mountain Bike Worldcup"


----------



## DHK (2. November 2010)

kann man den online stream von ServusTV eig. auch irgendwie aufzeichnen? Hat da jemand einen Plan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (2. November 2010)

Man kann so ziemlich alles aufzeichnen, was es an Streams gibt. So, wie ich das sehe, nutzt ServusTV das Flash-Video Format. Kann man mit diversen Tools aufzeichnen. Muss mal ausprobieren, welches am besten funzt.


----------



## x-rossi (3. November 2010)

mit URLsnooper+HiDownload geht das.


----------



## mightyEx (3. November 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mit URLsnooper+HiDownload geht das.



Jup, kann ich bestätigen. Bei der Platinum Edition braucht man dann auch keinen URLSnooper mehr.
Gibt aber sicher auch andere Streaming-Progs, die das können sollten. Mit RTMPDump geht's sicherlich auch, ist aber halt alles Kommandozeile.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2010)

Galileo JETZT: Slow-Motion Aufnahmen von Skate- und Bike-Sprüngen!

EDIT: ...und schon wieder vorbei. Waren die Herren Korthaus und Wittmann am Start und haben die Bewegungsabläufe von Backflip bzw. Flipwhip in Zeitlupe "analysiert"... Galileo eben  Aber schön, dass der Sport immer mehr in der breiten Öffentlichkeit bekannt wird


----------



## Heili (19. November 2010)

Um 23:10 auf Anixe 
"Focused - Extrem Mountainbiking in Bolivien"
"In "Focused" zeigen Extremsportler ihr ganzes Können - vor und direkt für die Kamera. Auf diese Weise entstehen faszinierende Aufnahmen von spektakulären Aktionen, die den Atem stocken lassen. In dieser Folge: Mountainbiking in Bolivien."


----------



## Marc B (20. November 2010)

Marcus Klausmann Pro7 hat für Galileo gefilmt. Der Ausstrahlungstermin ist Dienstag 23.11.2010 so um 19 Uhr, also nach den Simpsons.

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.smubob: Hier kannst du es noch mal anschauen: Backflip Tailwhips in Slow-Mo mit Andi Wittmann: Ab 7:02 Min.:*http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/ganze-folge-mittwoch/ *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (23. November 2010)

Heute im Glotzophon: In der Sendung Galileo auf Pro7 ist heute der Deutsche Meister im Downhill Marcus Klausmann zu sehen (19:05 Uhr).


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2010)

Galileo kann man online später nochmal schauen, oder? Möchte ich nicht verpassen


----------



## numb87 (23. November 2010)

ja, das geht mit sicherheit


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2010)

war ja enttäuschend ...


----------



## han-sch (23. November 2010)

naja besser wie nix ...


----------



## JENSeits (23. November 2010)

stimmt schon, aber man hätte ja wenigstens nen road-gap erstellen können 
ist aber schön zusehen - das wir in die medien kommen. hoffentlich wirds in den nächsten jahren nicht zuviel, das der wald platzt ..


----------



## han-sch (23. November 2010)

ja den gedanken hatte ich auch schon


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. November 2010)

Die Supermanpose von Klausmann war gut!


----------



## han-sch (23. November 2010)




----------



## Lugie (24. November 2010)

Jetzt bei SternTV auf RTL ein Beitrag zum Thema BMX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2010)

gleich kommt bei Galileo ein Beitrag (wie groß weiß ich nicht) über motorisierte Trial-Biker. Ich denke das ist OK das ich es hier eintrage


----------



## Audix (25. November 2010)

Ey - Gallileo nervt! Volksverblödung allgemein...

.

Heute Abend 23.15 - 23.45 Fort William UCI Cup im Technobrause Kanal (Servus RedBull)


----------



## racing_basti (25. November 2010)

DMAX --> jetzt


----------



## JENSeits (25. November 2010)

ich hab mich schon gefragt wann er endlich mal das mtb nimmt 
gibt's die dmax folgen auch zum später anschauen? hab kein tv zur hand ..


----------



## racing_basti (25. November 2010)

hatte in der vorschau kurz was gesehen, dass es ums mountainbiken gehen sollte.
letztendlich gings drum wie man sich nach nem sturz helfen soll... der typ der einen aus allen notsituationen rettet...


----------



## Erster_2010er (25. November 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ich hab mich schon gefragt wann er endlich mal das mtb nimmt
> gibt's die dmax folgen auch zum später anschauen? hab kein tv zur hand ..


Ja, die  ham'ne Videotheke http://www.dmax.de/video/shows/


----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Dezember 2010)

Bei den BBC world news kam dieser Bericht.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympic_games/world_olympic_dreams/9238517.stm


----------



## Logan66 (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin
Hat jemand vielleicht die Dokus (VAST, Krankend etc) auf ServusTV aufgenommen? Vorzugsweise auf 'nem Technisat Digicorder?

Gruß
Logan66



ServusTV

Red Bull Rampage 2010

Samstag | 01.01.11 									 									 									 										 										 											| 23:00 Uhr
Sport, 							 														 							 							 							 								USA 																  							 														 							 							 							 								2010 							 																					 						


New World Disorder - Dust and Bones

Sonntag | 02.01.11 									 									 									 										 										 											| 1:35 Uhr
Sport, 							 														 							 							 							 								USA 																  							 														 							 							 							 								2010


----------



## mightyEx (14. Dezember 2010)

Du machst mich neugierig - was hat denn der Digicorder, was z.B. die Traumbox nicht hat ?! Btw - sorry leider nicht mitgezeichnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw01 (14. Dezember 2010)

Logan66 schrieb:


> Moin
> Hat jemand vielleicht die Dokus (VAST, Krankend etc) auf ServusTV aufgenommen? Vorzugsweise auf 'nem Technisat Digicorder?
> 
> 2010



klick mal auf die bilder

VAST:

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/VAST-011259316007583

Kranked:

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Kranked-Revolved---Mountainbike-011259322109209


----------



## Logan66 (15. Dezember 2010)

@mw01
Ja, das hab ich schon gesehen. Aber das in HD auf'm Sofa gucken ist schöner.

@mightyEX
Die Traumbox ist natürlich auch ne schöne Sache. Habe mich aber wegen der Unkompliziertheit (gibt's das Wort überhaupt ;-) ) für den Digicorder entschieden.
Daher weht der Wind...

Andere HD Aufnahmen sind natürlich auch Willkommen

Gruß
Logan


----------



## Logan66 (15. Dezember 2010)

@mw01
Ja, das hab ich schon gesehen. Aber das in HD auf'm Sofa gucken ist schöner.

@mightyEX
Die Traumbox ist natürlich auch ne schöne Sache. Habe mich aber wegen der Unkompliziertheit (gibt's das Wort überhaupt  ) für den Digicorder entschieden. Daher weht der Wind...

Andere HD Aufnahmen sind natürlich auch Willkommen

Gruß
Logan


----------



## pinsel (17. Dezember 2010)

gleich kommen auf ServusTv 2 Wltcupzusammenfassungen:

--------hier----------


----------



## enter (22. Dezember 2010)

Sa 01.01.2011, 23h Servus TV

*Red Bull Rampage 2010*


dann um 01.35h 

*NWD Dust & Bones*


----------



## han-sch (26. Dezember 2010)

und vorher ein special bei bullet points 
Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (17. Januar 2011)

Heute 19:05 bei Galileo auf Pro7 - Marcus Klausmann beim Downhill-Biathlon!


----------



## Marc B (24. Januar 2011)

Sabine Spitz im TV (Cross-Bericht ab Minute 13:33 Minuten)

*http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/index.php?id=2&selection=SA*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (28. Januar 2011)

SWR Fernsehen überträgt das Damen-Rennen der Cross-WM live zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr. Zusammenfassung in der ZDF-Sportreportage um 17 Uhr.

Sabine Spitz im Interview (Badische Zeitung):

*Zum Artikel "Top Ten immer im Fokus"*

Sabine Spitz und Elisabeth Brandau am Sonntag bei der Cross-WM in St. Wendel. Start um 11 Uhr. Beide im IBC-Interview: *Sabine Spitz* // *Elisabeth Brandau
*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## DHK (29. Januar 2011)

Grad Night-DH bei Bullet Points auf Servus TV

Edit: das wars schonwieder


----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2011)

Fail, sorry.


----------



## enter (3. Februar 2011)

Gestern bei Programmiersuche mit dem Wort "mountainbike" auf Servus TV entdeckt -> in der Nacht vom Montag den 13.02. auf 14.02. um 01.40h, Bullet Points:

_Die Athertons sind die schnellste Familie auf zwei RÃ¤dern mit allem was  dazu gehÃ¶rt. Die Mountainbiker Gee, Dan und Rachel sind unzertrennlich  und sehr talentiert aber auch sehr verschieden. In der Heroâs Journey  geben sie einen tieferen Einblick in ihr Leben mit Contests, Erfolgen  und lebensgefÃ¤hrlichen Stunts.

_edit: hmmm, das passende Bild zu dieser Sendung ist jetzt bei der kommenden Episode am 06.02. abgebildet...allerdings steht nichts von mtb oder athertons dabei.


----------



## M.C (3. Februar 2011)

enter schrieb:


> in der Nacht vom Montag den 13.02. auf 14.02. um 01.40h, Bullet Points:






*The Atherton Project*



 *Alle guten Dinge sind drei*
 								 									 									 										Samstag | 12.02.11 									 									 									 										 										 											| 17:35 Uhr 										 										  									 								
 							 							 								Reportage, 							 														 							 							 							 								Großbritannien 																  							 														 							 							 							 								2009


M.f.G


Clemens


----------



## enter (3. Februar 2011)

oh, nice! das ist natürlich auch eine humanere zeit  hatte auch nur nach mtb gesucht.


----------



## Marc B (3. Februar 2011)

Auf www.redbull.tv läuft am 20. Februar um 7pm GMT (8pm CET) eine einstündige Doku über Dannys Film Way Back Home.


----------



## rubberfresh (12. Februar 2011)

jetzt auf ServusTv "The Atherton Project"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfkissen (12. Februar 2011)

jetzt auf servustv: Bullet Points mit den Athertons


----------



## torquemada (19. Februar 2011)

heute, 19.2. auf servus tv (bekommt man über Satellit, unverschlüsselt)
17:32 Uhr the Atherton project
22:30 Uhr Bullet points mit MacAskill
23:14 Uhr MacAskill Way back home
23:42 Uhr MacAskill Inspired bicycles


----------



## Krausmann (19. Februar 2011)

thx


----------



## Kate du Pree (19. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## NeooeN (19. Februar 2011)

wo bekomme ich servus TV  rein ? habe ich ja noch nie gehört :-(


----------



## JENSeits (19. Februar 2011)

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/ServusTV-via-Satellit-empfangen-011259332823614


----------



## Krausmann (19. Februar 2011)

oder im internet http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Home-ServusTV.at/001259088496182


----------



## NeooeN (19. Februar 2011)

Danke !  Gibt es noch mehr so Sender du über Biken etc. informieren ?


----------



## norman68 (19. Februar 2011)

Anixehd oder Anixesd Sat frei empfangbar

Mo 21.02 

22:45
Focused - Urban Mountainbiking - Ein Trip durch Europa

23:10
Focused - Der World Cup der Mountainbiker

Di 22.02

23:25
Focused - Freeriding in British Columbia


Mi 23.02.

04:00
Focused - Mountain Biking in Kappadokien

Do 24.02

04:05
Focused - Mt. Biking in Brasilien

Mo 28.02

04:00 
Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krausmann (19. Februar 2011)

http://freecaster.tv/freeski/1014570/red-bull-playstreets-2011 wem grad langweilig ist... ich weiß is zwar net biken aber trotzdem sau gut


----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2011)

In 81 Minuten wird auf _*Red Bull TV*_ die einstündige Doku über die Hintergründe zum Film "Way Back Home" laufen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## stubenhocker (23. Februar 2011)

Nächster Termin auf servustv:

*Die große Jagd - Das 100. Berliner Sechs-Tage-Rennen* Mittwoch | 23.02.11 | 19:15 Uhr


----------



## Toffifeeultras (28. Februar 2011)

Gleich kommt bei Gallileo der vergleich von einem Triatlonrad und einem E-Bike.


----------



## Playlife8 (3. März 2011)

Jetzt dann gleich auf Discovery:

Worst-Case Scenario (Sturz mit dem MTB) ab 20.20 Uhr;


----------



## Krausmann (3. April 2011)

red bull tv jetzt- vienna air king live


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmaegges (28. April 2011)

Hi Leute, ich bin eigentlich nicht so der Fernsehgucker, nur haben wir jetzt hier einen SKY Anschluss, das möchte ich nun mal ausnutzen.

Gibt es auf Sky einen reinen MTB Sender? oder einen Sender auf dem regelmässig oder unregelmässig MTB Spezifisches Programm ausgestrahlt wird?

Irgendwas in der richtung MTB ?

Wär nett, wenn einige ihre Erfarhungen posten könnten.
 Ich möchte dafür keinen eigenen Thread erstellen- woran aber bei fehlenden Antworten kein Weg dran vorbei führen wird 

Danke schonmal


----------



## enter (28. April 2011)

hey marc 
kp was sky alles bietet - aber auf servus-tv läuft desöfteren etwas (empfängt man auch normal über sattelit). und vlt bietet sky ja auch den x-treme sports channel oder wie der heisst. da läuft desöfteren bmx zeusch und manchmal auch mtb. hatte den mal einen monat bei t-home probehalber und war ganz nettes unterhaltungsprogramm ^^


----------



## 4mate (28. April 2011)

Sky? = Fußball und noch mal Fußball http://www.sky.de/web/cms/de/sport.jsp


----------



## macmaegges (28. April 2011)

Das auf Sky verdammt viel Fussball läuft hab ich auch schon mitbekommen. 
Hab vorhin Madrid vs. Barca gesehen...

IchwillaberMTB


----------



## 4mate (28. April 2011)

freecaster.*tv*/*mountainbike
*www.[B]mtb[/B]cut.*tv
*www.channel*mtb*.com/
www.cycling.*tv*/


----------



## mightyEx (28. April 2011)

Sky kannste in Bezug auf MTB relativ vergessen. Die bedienen nur den Massen-Sportmarkt (Fußball, Fußball und nochmal Fußball). Es gab mal einen Bericht über die Transalp - das war's aber schon mit MTB bei Sky. Höchstens bei Extreme Sports kannste ab und an mal was mit MTB sehen. Die momentan besten Sender in Bezug auf MTB sind Servus TV (Red Bull Fenster) und teilweise Anixe (auch in HD).


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2011)

Teil 1 & 2 der TV-Show mit Rey, Peaty und Megaskill  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22276994"]Mountain biking in Scotland on TV: Part 1 on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22278434"]Mountain biking in Scotland on TV: Part 2 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mightyEx (29. April 2011)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind - mein EPG verrät mir gerade:

Servus TV, So., 01.05.11, 01:15 Uhr - 02.10 Uhr

Kranked - the cackle factor, USA 2008

In der Kranked Serie steht "the cackle factor", übersetzt "Irrenanstalt", was als Synonym für die Action in diesem Film steht. Dirtbike, Freeride sowie Downhill Mountainbike wechseln sich hier zu funkigen Grooves ab.

Wiederholung am gleichen Tag um 05:45 Uhr - 06:40 Uhr


----------



## macmaegges (29. April 2011)

Top

22.5.2011     1:15 UHr und die Wiederholung um 6:10

New World Disorder 9- NEver Enough
auch auf SErvus TV


----------



## mightyEx (30. April 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Servus TV, So., 01.05.11, 01:15 Uhr - 02.10 Uhr
> 
> Kranked - the cackle factor, USA 2008
> 
> Wiederholung am gleichen Tag um 05:45 Uhr - 06:40 Uhr



Damit's nicht in Vergessenheit gerät - Festplattenrecorder programmieren und in Ruhe Walpurgis feiern  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (7. Mai 2011)

Auch heute hat ServusTV mal wieder ein paar Bike-Sendungen bzw. einen Film am Start.

Um 23.00 Uhr (bis 23.15 Uhr) geht's los mit

Mountainbike Chronicles

Die Freeride Mountainbike World Tour geht ins zweite Jahr und wir treffen den Sieger des letzten Jahres: Cameron Zink. Er erzählt uns von seinem Leben als Profi-Mountainbiker und den Erfolgen bei den wichtigsten Wettkämpfen des letzten Jahres. Ausserdem starten wir mit ihm die Saison 2011 beim "Vienna Air King" in Wien. 

Um 01.15 Uhr (bis 02.10 Uhr) ist dann Showtime für

New World Disorder (8) - Smack Down

Die achte Veröffentlichung der New World Disorder Reihe. Ein Blick auf die Fahrer die damals wie Heute Freeride Mountainbiken neu definieren. Derek Westerlund, der Gründer von Freeride Entertainment, bringt zum zehnjährigen Firmenjubiläum mit der neuen Episode von New World Disorder einen Streifen auf die Leinwand, der Seinesgleichen sucht. Wie immer auf 16mm und in High Definition gedreht, entstanden beim achten Teil mit dem Titel "Smack Down" unglaubliche Kamerafahrten und einzigartige Einstellungen, in Argentinien, Israel, British Columbia, Europa und den USA. 

Wer ServusTV über Sat empfängt, bekommt ihn auch in HD. Im Kabel gibt's ihn bislang leider nur in SD (standart definition).


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2011)

Galileo, jetzt!

-> Bobby McMullen


----------



## montero (11. Mai 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Galileo, jetzt!
> 
> -> Bobby McMullen



Der scheint ja recht berühmt zu sein aber ich kannte ihn noch gar nicht.

Heftiges Schicksal, krasse Geschichte, geiler Typ!

Da zieh ich meinen Helm...


----------



## Fibmaster (11. Mai 2011)

Nicht schlecht der Kerl meinen Respekt hat er absolut!!!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Mai 2011)

Ja, er ist echt bekannt und berÃ¼hmt. Habe vor einigen Jahren schon mal ein Video von ihm gesehen, wo er Whistler rockt  Ich meine, das war sogar in einem MTB-Film. â¬dit: here it is: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulW3SxpiA6g"]YouTube        - Kranked Revolve.ReJeKt: Episode 9 Downhill & Freeride movie....[/nomedia]


Was ich vor allem cool fand: ein Ã¼ber 10-minÃ¼tiger Bericht, nicht nur so n kurzer Fetzen.


----------



## Marc B (12. Mai 2011)

"Chronicles" - es geht auf ServusTV unter anderem mit dem Vienna Air King 2011 los, hier alle Sendetermine: http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259363962157


----------



## mightyEx (15. Mai 2011)

Wer gerade aufgestanden ist, sollte mal auf Anixe zappen. Da läuft gerade

Focused - Mountainbiking in Argentinien

Geht noch bis 07.30 Uhr.


----------



## Stinkyfan (23. Mai 2011)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Red Bull Rampage
Season Review - Teil 1 
Freitag | 03.06.11 | 22:15 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Red-Bull-Rampage-011259380097289
Samstag | 04.06.11 | 4:50 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Red-Bull-Rampage-011259380107763
Montag | 06.06.11 | 23:45 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Red-Bull-Rampage-011259381151421
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
UCI World Cup 2011
Republic of South Africa 
Freitag | 03.06.11 | 22:45 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/UCI-World-Cup-2011-011259380098430
Samstag | 04.06.11 | 5:20 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/UCI-World-Cup-2011-011259380106327
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Mountainbike Chronicles
Das IXS Dirt Masters Festival in Winterberg
Samstag | 04.06.11 | 23:00 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259381164616
Sonntag | 05.06.11 | 7:25 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259381150663
Montag | 06.06.11 | 1:45 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259381150786
Freitag | 10.06.11 | 16:05 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259381172178
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Mountainbike Chronicles
FMB FISE Slopestyle 
Samstag | 18.06.11 | 23:00 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259382418600
Freitag | 24.06.11 | 16:05 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259382431768
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
New World Disorder
Dust and Bones 
Sonntag | 05.06.11 | 1:15 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/New-World-Disorder-011259381161107
Sonntag | 05.06.11 | 5:35 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/New-World-Disorder-011259381171135
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Red Bull Dirt Pipe
Australien 2011 
Freitag | 24.06.11 | 16:20 Uhr http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Red-Bull-Dirt-Pipe-011259382435244
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stinkyfan (23. Mai 2011)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Focused - Extrem Mountainbiking in Bolivien
28.05.2011 07:00 Uhr http://www.anixehd.tv/index.php?id=detail&detail_id=411016
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Focused - Südliches Utah - Ein Mekka für Freerider
28.05.2011 07:30 Uhr http://www.anixehd.tv/index.php?id=detail&detail_id=411017
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Focused - Urban Mountainbiking - Ein Trip durch Europa
29.05.2011 06:00 Uhr http://www.anixehd.tv/index.php?id=detail&detail_id=411085
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Focused - Mountain Biking in Kappadokien
04.06.2011 07:00 Uhr http://www.anixehd.tv/index.php?id=detail&detail_id=411123
18.06.2011 07:30 Uhr
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Focused - Mt. Biking in Brasilien
05.06.2011 06:00 Uhr http://www.anixehd.tv/index.php?id=detail&detail_id=411226
19.06.2011 06:30 Uhr
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
11.06.2011 06:00 Uhr http://www.anixehd.tv/index.php?id=detail&detail_id=409466
25.06.2011 06:30 Uhr
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien
12.06.2011 06:30 Uhr http://www.anixehd.tv/index.php?id=detail&detail_id=411688
26.06.2011 07:00 Uhr
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw01 (23. Mai 2011)

@Stinkyfan: Vielen Dank für deine Mühen, die ganzen kommenden MTB Videos im TV hier aufzulisten!!!!


----------



## Stinkyfan (24. Mai 2011)

Weiter gehts auf Eurosport2
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
05.06.2011 00:15 Uhr
Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Fort William (GBR) - 4-Cross (2. von 5 Saisonstationen) / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (60Min)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
05.06.2011 16:00 Uhr
Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Fort William (GBR) - Downhill der Männer (2. von 7 Saisonstationen) (60Min)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
05.06.2011 17:00 Uhr
Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Fort William (GBR) - Downhill der Frauen (2. von 7 Saisonstationen) / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (30Min)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

http://tv.eurosport.de/search.shtml?query=Mountainbike


----------



## Stinkyfan (24. Mai 2011)

auf DMAX http://www.dmax.de/
30. Mai 2011, 15:50 Uhr
(30 min)
Worst-Case Scenario - Überleben mit Bear Grylls
Mountainbike Crash
Erholung pur beim Ausflug in die Berge - die einstige Trendsportart Mountain-Biking hat sich in den letzten Jahren zum Freizeitvergnügen für jedermann entwickelt. Doch wenn man nicht vorsichtig ist, endet der Spaß in der freien Natur mitunter im Krankenhaus - vorausgesetzt man hat Glück und es gibt eines in unmittelbarer Nähe. Für all jene, die verletzt am Berghang liegen, ist der Weg dorthin ohne fremde Hilfe mitunter weit. Wüssten Sie als Zeuge eines solchen Unfalls, was zu tun ist? Könnten Sie dem Opfer im Ernstfall Erste Hilfe leisten? Survival-Profi Bear Grylls zeigt in dieser Episode, was bei einer Rettungsaktion dieser Art zu beachten ist.


----------



## Mop-pi (24. Mai 2011)

danke, für die mühe stinky


----------



## 4mate (24. Mai 2011)

Kennst du Copy & Paste?


----------



## Playlife8 (24. Mai 2011)

Stinkyfan schrieb:


> auf DMAX http://www.dmax.de/
> 30. Mai 2011, 15:50 Uhr
> (30 min)
> Worst-Case Scenario - Überleben mit Bear Grylls
> ...



Hatte ich schon mal gesehen, MTB-Bericht dauert keine 10 Minuten und ist absoluter Rotz gewesen, spart euch die Zeit und geht lieber Biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils.lohbarbek (25. Mai 2011)

Jetzt auf SAT.1 im Sat 1 Frühstücksfernsehen.

Bobby McMullen (Blinder Mountainbiker)!


----------



## Marc B (28. Mai 2011)

Edit: Sorry, der Live-Feed wurde gecancelt 

Dann gibt es nur ein Replay:

*http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1015966/nissan-downhill-cup-2011*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (30. Mai 2011)

Bericht über den Worldcup Offenburg:
*
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1348026/Spitz:-War-übermotiviert"*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (30. Mai 2011)

Ab Min. 15,55 ein Bericht über den IXS DH Cup in Todtnau:

*http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/default.aspx?ID=12057*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2011)

Da das Fernsehen selten dabei ist, haben die Profiteams ihre eigenen Filmer dabei. Hier drei Team-Videos der XC-Garde in Dalby:


----------



## Marc B (31. Mai 2011)

Spiegel Online TV über Stockls Speed-Rekord:

*http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1130463.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## macmaegges (31. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ab Min. 15,55 ein Bericht über den IXS DH Cup in Todtnau:
> 
> *http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/default.aspx?ID=12057*
> 
> ...



Vorher noch auf die Sendung vom 23.5.11 klicken.


----------



## Eschenbiker (1. Juni 2011)

Sagt mal, was ist eigendlich der Grund dafür, dass der Mountainbike Sport so wenig medial beleuchtet wird? Unter den Rubriken "Radsport" findet man fast ausschließlich was über Rennräder... Kennt ihr evtl. ein Online Magazin, dass regelmäßig berichtet?


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2011)

Auf *http://www.bigair.tv/* kann man sich online die Events aus Winterberg anschauen:


----------



## Stinkyfan (5. Juni 2011)

Es gab da wohl ein paar Programmänderungen.
Hier die aktuelle Übersicht

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
- Datum -| Uhrz. | - Sender - | Was
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
05.06.11 | 00:15 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Fort William (GBR) - 4-Cross (2. von 5 Saisonstationen) / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (60Min)
05.06.11 | 01:10 | Servus-TV  | New World Disorder Dust and Bones 
05.06.11 | 05:00 | Servus-TV  | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Ranchstyle
05.06.11 | 06:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Brasilien
05.06.11 | 07:30 | Servus-TV  | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Dirt Masters
05.06.11 | 16:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Fort William (GBR) - Downhill der Männer (2. von 7 Saisonstationen) (60Min)
05.06.11 | 17:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Fort William (GBR) - Downhill der Frauen (2. von 7 Saisonstationen) / Aufzeichnung vom Tage (30Min)
06.06.11 | 01:45 | Servus-TV  | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Ranchstyle
06.06.11 | 23:45 | Servus-TV  | Red Bull Rampage Season Review - Teil 1 
10.06.11 | 16:05 | Servus-TV  | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Ranchstyle
11.06.11 | 06:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
12.06.11 | 06:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien
12.06.11 | 11:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Leogang (AUT) - 4-Cross (3. von 5 Saisonstationen) / Aufzeichnung vom Samstag
13.06.11 | 14:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Leogang (AUT) - Downhill der Männer (3. von 7 Saisonstationen) / Aufzeichnung vom Sonntag
13.06.11 | 15:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Leogang (AUT) - Downhill der Frauen (3. von 7 Saisonstationen) / Aufzeichnung vom Sonntag
18.06.21 | 07:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Kappadokien
18.06.11 | 23:00 | Servus-TV  | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Dirt Masters 
19.06.11 | 01:00 | Servus-TV  | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Dirt Masters 
19.06.11 | 06:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mt. Biking in Brasilien
24.06.11 | 16:05 | Servus-TV  | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Dirt Masters 
24.06.11 | 16:20 | Servus-TV  | Red Bull Dirt Pipe Australien 2011 
25.06.11 | 01:10 | Servus-TV  | UCI World Cup Großbritannien 2011
03.07.21 | 06:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Kappadokien
03.07.11 | 07:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Brasilien
09.07.11 | 07:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
10.07.11 | 07:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
URLs zu den TV Sendern
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Servus TV   http://www.servustv.com/
Anixe       http://www.anixehd.tv/
Eurosport 2 http://tv.eurosport.de/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2011)

Marathon-TV-Beitrag aus Waldhausen:

*http://www.tv-suedbaden.de/default.aspx?ID=2125&showNews=975702*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2011)

Auf dem Trail hilft einem auch der eigene Promi-Status nicht ;-)


----------



## Stinkyfan (16. Juni 2011)

Hier wieder ein Update:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
- Datum -| Uhrz. | - Sender - | Was
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
18.06.11 | 07:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Kappadokien
18.06.11 | 23:00 | Servus-TV | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Dirt Masters 
19.06.11 | 01:00 | Servus-TV | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Dirt Masters 
19.06.11 | 06:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mt. Biking in Brasilien
24.06.11 | 16:05 | Servus-TV | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB Dirt Masters 
24.06.11 | 16:20 | Servus-TV | Red Bull Dirt Pipe Australien 2011 
25.06.11 | 01:10 | Servus-TV | UCI World Cup Großbritannien 2011
25.06.11 | 06:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
26.06.11 | 07:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien
01.07.11 | 22:15 | Servus-TV | IXS DOWNHILL CUP SCHWEIZ & SEASON PREVIEW
02.07.11 | 05:00 | Servus-TV | IXS DOWNHILL CUP SCHWEIZ & SEASON PREVIEW
02.07.11 | 05:25 | Servus-TV | UCI WORLD CUP 2011 ÖSTERREICH
03.07.11 | 06:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Kappadokien
03.07.11 | 07:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Brasilien
03.07.11 | 23:15 | Servus-TV | Mountainbike Chronicles UCI FORT WILLIAMS
08.07.11 | 16:00 | Servus-TV | Mountainbike Chronicles UCI FORT WILLIAMS
09.07.11 | 07:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
10.07.11 | 07:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien
10.07.11 | 23:35 | Servus-TV | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB 26 TRIX
15.07.11 | 16:00 | Servus-TV | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB 26 TRIX
16.07.11 | 07:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
23.07.11 | 06:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien
24.07.11 | 06:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
URLs zu den TV Sendern
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Servus TV http://www.servustv.com/
Anixe http://www.anixehd.tv/
Eurosport 2 http://tv.eurosport.de/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Muddy-Maggus (16. Juni 2011)

Falls es noch nicht bekannt ist und für die die es interessiert:

MASSIVE  das Magazin zeigt am 18. Juni zwischen 9:15 Uhr und 9:45 Uhr auf SPORT1 im Rahmen der siebten Folge der 2011er Staffel ein 18minütiges Special zur Trans Germany.


----------



## Domme02 (16. Juni 2011)

@stinkyfan   danke für die aktualisierungen!


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2011)

Jup, danke dafür


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2011)

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Mountainbike-Chronicles-011259382418600


JETZT MTB!


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, kann man sich am Samstag um 22:30 Uhr live den Claymore Slopestyle Contest anschauen, der Teil der FMB World Tour ist und wo es eine Wildcard für den District Ride in Nürnberg zu gewinnen gibt

_Alle Infos hier_: *KLICK*






Teaser und Kurs-Update:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/24691557"]2011 Claymore Challenge on Vimeo[/ame]

[ame="http://vimeo.com/25415526"]2011 Claymore Challenge course update on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Marc B (23. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass der Webcast auch auf Freecaster laufen wird:

*http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1016434/claymore-challenge*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nexic (23. Juni 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Auf dem Trail hilft einem auch der eigene Promi-Status nicht ;-)



HAHA Genial! Ben Stiller ist einfach klasse!


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2011)

Die Marathon-WM läuft jetzt live im Internet:

*http://www.gunnritamarathon.com/live/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Stinkyfan (27. Juni 2011)

Update:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
- Datum -| Uhrz. | - Sender - | Was
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
01.07.11 | 22:15 | Servus--TV | IXS DOWNHILL CUP SCHWEIZ & SEASON PREVIEW
02.07.11 | 05:00 | Servus--TV | IXS DOWNHILL CUP SCHWEIZ & SEASON PREVIEW
02.07.11 | 05:25 | Servus--TV | UCI WORLD CUP 2011 ÖSTERREICH
03.07.11 | 00:15 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Mont Sainte Anne (CAN) - 4-Cross (4. von 7 Saisonstationen)
03.07.11 | 06:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Kappadokien
03.07.11 | 07:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Brasilien
03.07.11 | 20:30 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Mont Sainte Anne (CAN) - Downhill der Frauen (4. von 7 Saisonstationen)
03.07.11 | 21:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Mont Sainte Anne (CAN) - Downhill der Männer (4. von 7 Saisonstationen)
03.07.11 | 23:15 | Servus--TV | Mountainbike Chronicles UCI FORT WILLIAMS
04.07.11 | 10:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Mont Sainte Anne (CAN) - 4-Cross (4. von 7 Saisonstationen)
06.07.11 | 15:30 | - Hessen-3 | Bergauf-Bergab Transalp: Auf Heckmairs Spuren über die Alpen
08.07.11 | 16:00 | Servus--TV | Mountainbike Chronicles UCI FORT WILLIAMS
09.07.11 | 07:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
10.07.11 | 07:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien
10.07.11 | 23:35 | Servus--TV | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB 26 TRIX
11.07.11 | 12:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Windham, NY (USA) - Downhill der Männer (5. von 7 Saisonstationen)
11.07.11 | 13:00 | Eurosport2 | Mountainbike: UCI Weltcup 2011 in Windham, NY (USA) - Downhill der Frauen (5. von 7 Saisonstationen)
15.07.11 | 16:00 | Servus--TV | Mountainbike Chronicles FMB 26 TRIX
16.07.11 | 00:10 | Servus--TV | FMB WORLD TOUR 2011 SKS SLOPESTYLE (GER)
16.07.11 | 07:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
17.07.11 | 16:00 | Servus--TV | FMB WORLD TOUR 2011 SKS SLOPESTYLE (GER)
18.07.11 | 00:05 | Servus--TV | Mountainbike Chronicles UCI LEOGANG
18.07.11 | 16:00 | Servus--TV | Focused - HOLD ON LOOSELY
19.07.11 | 06:35 | Servus--TV | Focused - HOLD ON LOOSELY
19.07.11 | 16:00 | Servus--TV | EPIC CONDITIONS MOAB - MOUNTAIN BIKING
20.07.11 | 06:35 | Servus--TV | EPIC CONDITIONS MOAB - MOUNTAIN BIKING
22.07.11 | 16:00 | Servus--TV | Mountainbike Chronicles UCI LEOGANG
22.07.11 | 22:45 | Servus--TV | UCI WORLD CUP 2011 MT. STE. ANNE (CAN)
23.07.11 | 02:30 | Servus--TV | UCI WORLD CUP 2011 MT. STE. ANNE (CAN)
23.07.11 | 06:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien
23.07.11 | 15:25 |DiscoveryCh.| Schneller als das Auge Time Warp Series (Trail Bikes) 
24.07.11 | 06:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
30.07.11 | 07:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Argentinien
31.07.11 | 07:30 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Israel
05.08.11 | 22:00 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Brasilien
06.08.11 | 01:35 | - Anixe -- | Focused - Mountain Biking in Brasilien

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
URLs zu den TV Sendern
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Servus TV http://www.servustv.com/
Anixe http://www.anixehd.tv/
Eurosport 2 http://tv.eurosport.de/
Hessen 3 http://www.hr-online.de/
Discovery Channel http://www.discovery.de/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## missmarple (27. Juni 2011)

Stinkyfan schrieb:


> 06.07.11 | 15:30 | - Hessen-3 | Bergauf-Bergab Transalp: Auf Heckmairs Spuren über die Alpen



Die Sendung wurde gerade auf Bayern 3 ausgestrahlt und war meiner Meinung nach leider eher mäßig und hat kein unbedingt repräsentatives Bild alpenüberquerender Mountainbiker vermittelt......  

Dafür war's eine eindrucksvolle Dokumentation wie man konsequent mit komplett ausgefahrener Sattelstütze über die Alpen hoppeln kann!


----------



## grothauu (27. Juni 2011)

missmarple schrieb:


> kein unbedingt repräsentatives Bild alpenüberquerender Mountainbiker vermittelt



da stimme ich dir zu, weil Heckmair Werte in den Mittelpunkt stellt, die vielen Bikern heute abgehen .


----------



## Osmodium (28. Juni 2011)

grothauu schrieb:


> da stimme ich dir zu, weil Heckmair Werte in den Mittelpunkt stellt, die vielen Bikern heute abgehen .



Was meinst Du genau?

Den Bericht kann man sich, wenn auch in schlechter Qualität, in der Mediathek des Bayerischen Fernsehens ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tib (28. Juni 2011)

wird übrigens nochmal wiederholt:


```
06.07.11
15:30-16:00
hr-fernsehen
Transalp - Auf Heckmairs Spuren über die Alpen
```

und das hier habe ich noch entdeckt:


```
20.07.11
15:30-16:00
hr-fernsehen
Im Altmühltal und Ammergauer Alpen - Frühlingsgefühle beim Klettern und Bergradeln
```

...Frühlingsgefühle beim Bergradln... wer weiss, was das so ist. ;-)


----------



## Logan66 (7. Juli 2011)

*25.07.2011 Servus TV* 00:10 -01:00 und 04:30 - 05:15

*VAST* 


Greetings 
Logan


----------



## mightyEx (15. Juli 2011)

Also wenn ich mich vorhin nicht verhört habe, kommt heute auf Kabel 1 um 17.55 Uhr Abenteuer Leben u.a. mit einem Test von 400,-  Bikes. Naja, die Seriösität solcher Tests kennen wir ja.


----------



## 4mate (15. Juli 2011)

Nein, es kommt die Zubereitung eines saftigen Schweinebratens.


----------



## mightyEx (15. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Nein, es kommt die Zubereitung eines saftigen Schweinebratens.



So steht's zumindest überall. Aber ich hatte in einer Werbepause zufällig vernommen, dass in Abenteuer Leben auch 400,-  Bikes getestet werden sollen. Und ich glaube die Vorschau war für heute. Mal schauen, vielleicht kommt nochmal eine Info.


----------



## mightyEx (15. Juli 2011)

Hatte mich nicht verhört  . 2. Beitrag war der Test.

Edit:

Testkandidaten:

Mc Kenzie Hill 700 (Baumarkt)
Merida Matts 10V (Internet)
KTM Chicago (Händler)

Fazit: das KTM hat gesiegt

Das beste aber die Merida-Fahrerein. Das Vorderrad musste montiert werden - "...ja war nicht ganz einfach das zusammenzubauen. In gewisser Weise eine technische Herausforderung..."   .


----------



## player599 (16. Juli 2011)

Das Beste ist ja sowieso, dass die Frau am Anfang mit einem 
Maulschlüssel am Vorderrad rumgedreht hat, und am Ende sagen die, dass das Radlager falsch eingestellt war?!?! Ich glaube KTM hat denen einfach am meisten gezahlt.. Armes Deutschland.

http://www.kabeleins.de/tv/abenteuer-leben-taeglich-wissen/clip/test-guenstige-mountainbikes-1.23783


----------



## mightyEx (16. Juli 2011)

player599 schrieb:


> Das Beste ist ja sowieso, dass die Frau am Anfang mit einem
> Maulschlüssel am Vorderrad rumgedreht hat, und am Ende sagen die, dass das Radlager falsch eingestellt war?!?!



Jup, is mir auch aufgefallen  .


----------



## Marc B (19. Juli 2011)

Freeride meets XC für's TV


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2011)

Nicht MTB, aber trotzdem interessant:

*http://www.spiegel.tv/#/filme/fahrradfahrer-gegen-alle/*

Ich war auch schon mal auf einer Fahrrad-Demo, das war echt angenehm, die Polizei hatte extra für uns die Straßen frei gemacht, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QUenten (22. Juli 2011)

"Warum fahren sie auf dem Gehweg?"

Vielleicht weil denen ihr Leben lieb ist und die Leute für deine Rente wichtig sind? 
Manche Leute brauchen echt Hobbys.


----------



## Logan66 (22. Juli 2011)

Servus TV am 25.07.2011

16:00 Focused Rolling Dirty in Marocco 			(auch am 26.07. 06:35)

ServusTV 31.07.2011

16:00  IXS Downhill Cup Todtnau & Leogang  
16:30 UCI Mountainbike World Cup 2011 DHI & 4X Windham (USA) 
23:30 Mountainbike Chronicles UCI Mont Sainte Anne 
23:45 Seasons


----------



## SamyJenkins (22. Juli 2011)

Weltklasse wie der überpingelige Fahrrad-Polizist bca bei Minute 7 selbst über einen Fußgängerüberweg (Zebrastreifen) fährt. 

Von anderen Radfahrern hätte man verlangt abzusteigen und das Fahrrad zu schieben, aber als Polizist muss man die Einhaltung der Regeln von andern durchsetzen und sich nicht selbst dran halten...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Juli 2011)

Heute Servus TV

22:43 - 23:08 UCI Mountainbike World Cup


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2011)

Crankworx Colorado Live Webcast:

EDIT: Aktuelle Änderungen: Der Crankworx Colorado Slopestyle beginnt heute mit der Quali um 23 Uhr und zwar jetzt doch auf Freecaster: 

*http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1017000/crankworx-colorado-2011-slopestyle-qualifying-live *

Go Amir go!


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2011)

Änderungen siehe Posting vorher


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (4. August 2011)

Servus TV! Jetzt!

16:00Uhr - IXS Dirtmasters Winterberg!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. August 2011)

*Servus TV*

12.08.   16 Uhr _        Mountainbike Chronicles_

12.08.   16:27 Uhr    _Bullet Points (Bericht über Danny MacAskill)_

12.08.   22:18 Uhr    _Freeride Mountainbike World Tour 2011_


----------



## element (12. August 2011)

Angeblich soll Sport1 ab dem 17.08. täglich eine kurze Berichterstattung zur laufenden TransSchwarzwald senden. Wenn ich mir deren Programm ansehe, kann das eigentlich nur im Rahmen der SPORT1 News kommen:

http://mediencenter.sport1.de/de/tv_programm/wochenprogramm/#sport1,201108172245,33

Oder weiß jemand etwas konkreteres?

(Ich meine nicht die Zusammenfassungen welche am 03. bzw. 07. September ausgestrahlt werden.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snap4x (12. August 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> *Servus TV*
> 
> 12.08.   16 Uhr _        Mountainbike Chronicles_
> 
> ...



Bei den Regenwetter kommt es mir gelegen!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (12. August 2011)

*Servus TV*

Montag 15.08. 22:29 Uhr _Momentum - Dokumentation über Andreu Lacondeguy_


----------



## stubenhocker (17. August 2011)

Servus TV Sonntag 21.08.2011 - 22:00 Uhr

Klunkerz

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Klunkerz-011259389224603


----------



## mightyEx (17. August 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Servus TV Sonntag 21.08.2011 - 22:00 Uhr
> 
> Klunkerz
> 
> http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Klunkerz-011259389224603



Absolut sehenswert . Ich kenne keinen besseren Film, der die Entstehung des Mountainbike so gut und detailliert dokumentiert. Unbedingt den Festplattenrekorder programmieren!!!


----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2011)

hab leider keinen 

könnte mir das jemand zukommen lassen?


----------



## mightyEx (17. August 2011)

Über die Online-Mediathek von ServusTV sollte man die Doku nach der Ausstrahlung im TV auch noch eine Weile lang sehen können. Allerdings eben nicht für immer. Der Zeitraum zum ansehen ist begrenzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (17. August 2011)

Daher mein Hilferuf


----------



## Fl!p (18. August 2011)

Mkv ist sehr geduldig. Das kriegen wir schon hin.


----------



## mightyEx (21. August 2011)

Hier nochmal die kleine Erinnerung an heute Abend

Klunkerz

22.00 Uhr bei ServusTV


----------



## david99 (21. August 2011)

danke  hätts wieder vergessen...


----------



## Tonymiller (21. August 2011)

So nen scheiss bei mir gings auf einmal nicht mehr, hab mir 2 Minunten angesehen danach wollte ich eben die Seite neu Laden und dann kam diese Video ist in ihrem Land nicht verfügbar .

Vieleicht hats ja jemand mitgeschniten und kann mirs zukommen lassen wäre sehr nice wollte die Doku gerne sehen.


----------



## Landus (23. August 2011)

Am Fr, 26.8. um 22:05 Mountainbike Chronicles uuund direkt im Anschluss: 22:15 FMB Worldtour: Red Bull Joyride


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2011)

Tonymiller schrieb:


> So nen scheiss bei mir gings auf einmal nicht mehr, hab mir 2 Minunten angesehen danach wollte ich eben die Seite neu Laden und dann kam diese Video ist in ihrem Land nicht verfügbar .
> 
> Vieleicht hats ja jemand mitgeschniten und kann mirs zukommen lassen wäre sehr nice wollte die Doku gerne sehen.



Seit heute ist die Doku auch in der ServusTV-Mediathek im Internet abrufbar. Solltest Du bald anschauen, denn die Videos stehen nur zeitlich begrenzt zur Verfügung.


----------



## William Foster (23. August 2011)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Servus TV Sonntag 21.08.2011 - 22:00 Uhr
> 
> Klunkerz
> 
> http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Klunkerz-011259389224603



Ich habs gesehen und fand es langweilig. Vielleicht lag es am Format? Man hätte die Story auch in 10 Minuten erzählen können und nicht ständig die Bilder wiederholen müssen. Vielleicht lag es aber auch daran, dass ich die Story sowieso schon (von Berichten im Internet bzw. hier im Forum) kannte.


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2011)

Ich fand die Doku gut und schaue sie mir immer wieder gern an. Klar ist die "Geschichte" im wesentlichen bekannt, aber untermalt mit diversen Original-Videos und Fotos sowie der Bike-Pioniere, die IHRE Geschichte erzählen, find ich die Doku sehr gelungen. Ich kenne sonst keine andere Doku, die überhaupt die Geschichte des Mountainbikes derart beleuchtet.


----------



## JENSeits (23. August 2011)

ich brauch sie unbedingt als Aufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. August 2011)

> In den Anfangsjahren der MTB-Bewegung wurde viel Marihuana geraucht.
> Aber nicht alle Mountenbike-Fahrer waren Haschischraucher.




Das ist der erste Satz in der Dokumentation 
 Danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr, mir das anzusehen.
Das ist übelste Stimmungsmache und sachlich falsch.


----------



## mightyEx (23. August 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Das ist der erste Satz in der Dokumentation
> Danach hatte ich keine Lust mehr, mir das anzusehen.
> Das ist übelste Stimmungsmache und sachlich falsch.



Das Zitat war m.M.n. auch nicht wirklich gelungen, weil dieser Bezug zu Haschisch im Film gar nicht mehr auftaucht. Auch wenn man am Anfang denken könnte, dass das Mountainbike ein Ergebnis dessen ist, so wird man doch eines besseren belehrt. Es waren überwiegend Rad-Enthusiasten und keine Kiffer, die letztlich die Pionierarbeit leisteten.


----------



## wazza (23. August 2011)

Super Film mit tollen, lebhaften Berichten:
Ein Zitat zum Vergleich "Bike mit dicken Reifen" und "Straßenrad":
"Es ist wie Fußball und Ballett. Beides ganz toll."


----------



## david99 (23. August 2011)

viel bla, wenig zur entwicklung des mtb  enttäuschend...


----------



## wazza (23. August 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> viel bla, wenig zur entwicklung des mtb  enttäuschend...



der film ist auf "seine art" genial. relativ am anfang stellt sich heraus, dass die jungs, die da scheinbar die absoluten top-bike-pioniere sind, den boys aus dem nachbardorf um 1 jahr an entwicklungen hinterherhinken.

beweist ja eigtl schon, dass da irgendwie die falschen interviewt wurden. nur ein weiterer knüller neben vielen euphorischen berichten von jungegebliebenen hipster-greisen


----------



## david99 (23. August 2011)

auch kein wort woher die schaltungen kamen usw... irgendjemand hatte sie einfach plötzlich am rad...

scheint mir fast bissl auf frauen zugeschnitten der film... die stehen ja auch "viel bla, wenig inhalt"


----------



## Highwayman (27. August 2011)

Hallo Leute!


  Ich hab mal in einer Zeitung gelesen daß am 3.9. ein Bericht über die Trans-Schwarzwald kommt. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr wann und wo?!

Weiß daß zufällig jemand


----------



## Highwayman (27. August 2011)

Habs doch noch gefunden:


Sport1 am 3.9. um 11.45 Uhr und 7.9. um 10.30 Uhr


----------



## Landus (4. September 2011)

Heute Abend 23:50 auf ServusTV: The Collective - Roam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (4. September 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> viel bla, wenig zur entwicklung des mtb  enttäuschend...



Wenn man Tankattrappe und Schutzbleche abschraubt, dann schraubt man eben Tankattrappe und Schutzbleche ab. Wenn man die Ausfallenden aufbiegt und eine Rennradschaltung einbaut, dann biegt man eben die Ausfallenden auf und baut eine Rennradschaltung ein. Was soll denn da noch großartig dazugedichtet werden?


----------



## Krausmann (9. September 2011)

morgen auf freecaster & co Red Bull District Ride...


----------



## pinsel (9. September 2011)

Jetzt auf ServusTV

22.15 Mtb Worldcup

22.45 Freeride World Tour


----------



## norman68 (9. September 2011)

Krausmann schrieb:


> morgen auf freecaster & co Red Bull District Ride...



Kommt auch am Sonntag um 16 Uhr auf Servus-Tv


----------



## mightyEx (11. September 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Kommt auch am Sonntag um 16 Uhr auf Servus-Tv



Genau, jetzt LIVE bei ServusTV.


----------



## norman68 (11. September 2011)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt LIVE bei ServusTV.



Na ja Live nicht war ja gestern die Veranstaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mightyEx (11. September 2011)

norman68 schrieb:


> Na ja Live nicht war ja gestern die Veranstaltung



OK, dann hat ServusTV geflunkert, hatten "Live" eingeblendet. Also dann halt Re-Live .


----------



## Tassadar (12. September 2011)

1. "Roam" ist Teil von "The Collective Trilogy". Diese Bike-Movies sind  revolutionär, denn die Macher zeigen die Mountainbike-Freeride-Szene und  Downhill auf Schienen, mit Seilbahnen und speziellen  Kran-Konstruktionen filmend, so wie zuvor niemand - als ob der Zuschauer  mit auf dem Bike säße. Das unbeschreibliche Feeling wird hautnah  spürbar, die Passion der Profi-Biker, u.a. Wade Simmons, Darren  Berrecloth, wirkt geradezu ansteckend.
http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Roam-011259391572054

2. Vancouver Island´s Mt. Washington Alpine Resort ist Darren Berrecloths  Homespot, den er einmal im Jahr öffnet um mit seinen Konkurrenten und  Freunden um Punkte für die FMB World Tour zu kämpfen. Nach seiner  schweren Rückenverletzung im Frühjahr wird er selbst diesmal nur  zuschauen können und seine Freunde anfeuern. Für ihn versuchen die, noch  ein bisschen mehr aus sich rauszuholen.
http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Freeride-Mountain-Bike-World-Tour-2011-011259391570810


----------



## kaot93 (12. September 2011)

JETZT Replay vom District Ride
http://www.redbull.tv/Redbulltv


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. September 2011)

Laut der Facebook Seite von Danny MacAskill:



> *if you receive German TV channels, then check out tonight (Monday) at 22.45 CET on WDR a report on me in "Sport Inside"*


----------



## mightyEx (19. September 2011)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Laut der Facebook Seite von Danny MacAskill:



Und hier der WDR-Link dazu:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/sport_inside/sendungsbeitraege/2011/0919/macaskill.jsp

Also heute 22.45 Uhr bis 23.15 Uhr Sport Inside im WDR.


----------



## Beach90 (20. September 2011)

Hier ist der Danny McAskill Beitrag:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/sport_inside/sendungsbeitraege/2011/0919/macaskill_video.jsp


----------



## gravityjunkie (22. September 2011)

Blinder Downhiller...

http://www.prosieben.de/videokatalog/Pers%C3%B6nliches/Privates/video-Top-K%C3%B6rperk%C3%B6nner-Aiman-Abdallah-blind-Galileo-20-September-Mountainbiker-USA-102850.html


----------



## Magicforce (22. September 2011)

vielleicht mal vorher checken ob der link geht.


----------



## gravityjunkie (22. September 2011)

Magicforce schrieb:


> vielleicht mal vorher checken ob der link geht.



Meinst du mich? ...geht doch!?


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (22. September 2011)

gravityjunkie schrieb:


> Meinst du mich? ...geht doch!?


Bei (meinem) Firefox geht es auch nicht, bei (meinem) Internet Explorer schon. Woran es liegt, keine Ahnung.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakeman (22. September 2011)

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein!

Link zum Video


----------



## Magicforce (22. September 2011)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Bei (meinem) Firefox geht es auch nicht, bei (meinem) Internet Explorer schon. Woran es liegt, keine Ahnung.
> 
> Gruß Kai


also hier weder Firefox noch Safari... 



außerdem heißt der Thread " MTB im TV-Thread" -
und nicht " lief irgendwann mal im Fernsehen, ist jetzt aber auf Seite XY zum angucken dranne"


----------



## mightyEx (2. Oktober 2011)

Heute, 23.12 Uhr (bis 23.26 Uhr) auf ServusTV

Mountainbike Chronicles

und gleich danach um 23.26 Uhr (bis 00:22 Uhr)

Red Bull Rampage 2010


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. Oktober 2011)

Jeden Dienstag 16.30 Uhr auf ServusTV (Heute 16.25 Uhr)

The Atherton Project


----------



## clark-kent (11. Oktober 2011)

http://de.justin.tv/mysterychannel#/w/1890497008/7
Da läuft grad: Allein in der Wildnis... mit dem Mountainbike


----------



## knackundback (23. Oktober 2011)

weiß nich ob mtbs dabei sind aber gleich bei spiegel TV auf RTL Adrenalinjunkys als thema  
könnte interessant werden...aber der spiegel macht eh alles zu 98% schelcht!


----------



## eLw00d (23. Oktober 2011)

Jeah, jetzt bin ich gespannt. ^^


----------



## Priest0r (23. Oktober 2011)

nichts aussagender bullshit


----------



## BIKETIFF (23. Oktober 2011)

oh, diesmal recht "neutral" nach dem explosiv bericht zum district ride und tarek rasouli. der war echt beschissen!
Au, die bösen Irren... Und? was hat der Bericht jetzt gezeigt? Affen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKETIFF (23. Oktober 2011)

@prist0r: WORD


----------



## Globalplayer (23. Oktober 2011)

War gut. Der Crossfahrer in der letzten Scene, wo er über die Buckel fährt geht gut ab


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hautsach die schlechten Seiten der Sportarten gezeigt


----------



## BIKETIFF (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke mal, der Ludwig hat mehr gesagt. Aber es wurde nur auf die Gefährlichkeit zurechtgeschnitten...hmmm.
Ich hatte vor 1 1/2 Jahren mal mehrere Sender angeschrieben um zum Thema was zu liefern. Habe sie sogar zu Rennen eingeladen... Aber entweder kam nichts, oder eben sowas. Gutes Bsp.: BMX Bundesliga in CB letztes Jahr. Der RBB zu Besuch. Am Sonntag. Kein Rennen im Tv gezeigt. NUr Interviews und irgendwas von springenden Fahrradfahrern geschwafelt... Einzig Dmax hatte mal Interesse gehäuchelt. Nja... Erst wenn einer stirbt wirds wohl für die interessant


----------



## knackundback (23. Oktober 2011)

aber schon mal lobenswert das Adrenalinsport "Berichte" vor Videos kommen die aussehen wie mit einem Libyschen Taschenrechner gemacht... Gaddafi Beitrag streichen und gescheit über den Bikesport berichten!!


----------



## mtblukas (24. Oktober 2011)

Kann man sich das nochmal irgendwo anschaun?? ich hab nix gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackbird91 (24. Oktober 2011)

Kann man sich leider noch nirgends anschauen, ich war einer der Fahrer im Bikepark Hindelang. Wir wussten nichts vom Titel der Sendung oder sonstiges. Nur eben Spiegel TV. 

Es ist schon sehr dreist von denen uns so darzustellen. Ich hoffe man kann es sich demnächst online anschauen. Das wäre dann auch glaube ich eine NEWS Seite hier wert. 

Und man sollte sich irgendwie dagegen zu Wehr setzen können.

Damals beim Bericht von der Gamescom von RTL hat sich RTL öffentlich dafür entschuldigt. 

Der Bericht schadet dem ganzen DH Sport und  den anderen Sportarten die darin vorkamen.


----------



## knackundback (24. Oktober 2011)

hab den beitrag mal bei spiegel.tv gesucht und siehe da...er is da! 

http://www.spiegel.tv/filme/adrenalin-spiel-mit-angst/


----------



## QUenten (25. Oktober 2011)

So hab ihn grad gesehen, was soll man nun dazu sagen.
Der Sprecher klingt als wäre für ihn Badewannentauchen schon unfassbar riskant 

Schlechter Beitrag einer schlechten Sendung.

Repekt an die die "interviewt" wurden, gab wirklich nette Szenen.


----------



## Magicforce (25. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute...
wie oft noch, hier - TV Tipps !
was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen ?
...wenn ihr darüber diskutieren wollt macht´n Thread dazu auf !


----------



## Push_it (26. Oktober 2011)

Also so schlecht fand ich den Beitrag nicht. Bisl zu viel Fokus auf die Gefährlichkeit, aber wenn man mal mit Leuten spricht, die nicht aus der Szene sind, hört man ähnliches.


----------



## rigger (27. Oktober 2011)

So schlimm wie hier oder bei facebook geschrieben finde ich den beitrag übers mtben nicht...


----------



## Magicforce (27. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Hornisborn (21. November 2011)

Auch wenn es schon gelaufen ist, freuen sich immer noch ein paar es im nachhinein noch anschauen zu können. Eigentlich dachte ich, das ich älter werde und deswegen mir immer mehr im ZDF anschaue, aber nach der Sendung "Sport Extreme 360°", finde ich das ZDF wie auch mit anderen Sendungen jünger wird. 
Eigentlich geht es mehr um BMX, aber vielleicht wird auch noch der Downhill bereich aufgegriffen.

So kann man es auch machen, nämlich fördernt und nicht wie in dem Spiegel Beitrag! 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/#/beitrag/video/1497428/Sport-Xtreme-360°


----------



## Hornisborn (21. November 2011)

Oh sorry, hab gerade gesehen, das die Sendung im TV erst heute um 18:30 Uhr ausgestrahlt wird. Man kann sie sich aber vorher schon anschauen. Wer es noch schafft!


----------



## 4mate (21. November 2011)

Sorry - Falscher Thread...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knackundback (2. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Abend bei "Wetten das..?" soll wohl laut _BILD.de_ ein Rennen stattfinden Mountainbiker gegen Snowboarder...

könnte interessant werden...

die Show fängt um 19.25 Uhr an!

grüße


----------



## BENDERR (2. Dezember 2011)

fängt um 20.15 an .. aber jo


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2011)

War ganz cool aufgezogen, die Sache.  Und war überraschenderweise auch echt gut gefilmt  Sie hätten einen zweiten, inoffiziellen Lauf mit Punkterichtern für stylische Sprünge machen sollen


----------



## Magicforce (4. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> War ganz cool aufgezogen, die Sache.  Und war überraschenderweise auch echt gut gefilmt  Sie hätten einen zweiten, inoffiziellen Lauf mit Punkterichtern für stylische Sprünge machen sollen


was genau verstehst Du an TV Tipps nicht ? 
Kommentare sind im entsprechenden Thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=555941&page=7
besser aufgehoben, dann muss man nicht jedes mal hier reinklicken...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2011)

Wo steht hier, dass man zu den geposteten Sendungen nichts schreiben darf? (...und dann gleich von irgendeinem selbsternannten klugschei$$enden Aufpasser angeranzt wird) Das ganze Topic ist voll von unnützem Gelaber...

Was muss man für Probleme haben, um sich wegen sowas direkt so aufregen zu müssen?


----------



## Marc B (6. Dezember 2011)

MTB Höhenrekord im schweizer TV:

*http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=96253ca2-9466-45c2-b7a3-09e0f02b9e0d*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## david99 (9. Dezember 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> MTB Höhenrekord im schweizer TV:
> 
> *http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=96253ca2-9466-45c2-b7a3-09e0f02b9e0d*
> 
> ...


gibts das auch mit untertitel


----------



## Marc B (24. Dezember 2011)

26 vs 29 im TV:

*http://www.videoportal.sf.tv/video?id=5cb07daf-5c5e-4334-a710-0faaa89855e1*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## dertutnix (24. Dezember 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> 26 vs 29



warum "vs"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Dezember 2011)

dertutnix schrieb:


> warum "vs"...



*MTB: Schweizer Kader testet für Olympia*

Im  aargauischen Gränichen hat sich das Schweizer Kader zu ausgiebigen  Tests für die Olympischen Spiele 2012 getroffen. Im Zentrum steht die  Frage, welche Rad-Grösse in London am meisten Erfolg versprechen könnte.


----------



## Krausmann (26. Dezember 2011)

auch für den fall dass ich etz vom hof gejagt werde, meiner meinung nach ein sehr guter ausflug zu meiner winterbeschäftigung
http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/The-Way-I-see-it-011259407477510 heute um 23.10


----------



## Bergarbeiter (6. Januar 2012)

06.01.2012 15.30
SWR-Fernsehen
Peter Schlickenrieder
Mit dem MTB durch den Atlas


----------



## hoschik (12. Januar 2012)

grad beim zappen entdeckt, beim Bergdoktor auf orf2 gabs grad ne Szene von nem Downhillrennen, 2 Sprünge wurden gezeigt, und danach nen Sturz bei dem der Fahrer von nem Ast durchbohrt wird. Da sieht man leider wieder zu gut was sich der Großteil unter Downhill vorstellt oder besser gesagt vorstellen soll.


----------



## sir.race (25. Januar 2012)

Doku im SWR: Radfahren in den Anden


----------



## mightyEx (25. Januar 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Doku im SWR: Radfahren in den Anden



Kommt zeitgleich im SR, SWR (RP) u. SWR (BW).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (25. Januar 2012)

und wann?


----------



## BENDERR (25. Januar 2012)

21.00


----------



## 4mate (25. Januar 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Doku im SWR: Radfahren in den Anden





mightyEx schrieb:


> Kommt *zeitgleich* im SR, SWR (RP) u. SWR (BW).





TheMars schrieb:


> und wann?





> Ort: Oberösterreich


OMG Deshalb bist du nicht in der Lage den Link anzuklicken


----------



## Mnemosyne (25. Januar 2012)

Super, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## csaxel (25. Januar 2012)

schei22e ich hab spätschicht
wird die sendung irgendwo wiederholt


----------



## mightyEx (25. Januar 2012)

War aber mehr ein Reisebericht mit ein paar Bike-Szenen. Wer viele Bike-Szenen erhofft hatte, wird eher enttäuscht sein. Da hab ich schon bessere Dokus gesehen.


----------



## dickerbert (25. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht wird's hier noch online gestellt. Ansonsten hab ich's auch aufgenommen, ist allerdings 1 GB groß.


----------



## david99 (26. Januar 2012)

er meinte seine gabel kost 1100...  sah aber nich aus wie ne fox 36... gibts noch andere forken die so günstig sind?


----------



## dickerbert (26. Januar 2012)

Die Sendung ist jetzt auch in der Mediathek online: http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/index.php?aktion=query&id=
Das mit dem Verlinken klappt nicht so richtig. Gebt einfach auf der Seite rechts im Suchfeld "weitweitweg" ein, dann solltet ihr es finden


----------



## david99 (26. Januar 2012)

http://sr-mediathek.sr-online.de/beitrag_Video.php?id=9954


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheMars (26. Januar 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> OMG Deshalb bist du nicht in der Lage den Link anzuklicken


 nein es lag daran, das mein smartphone es nicht packte die seite zu öffnen


----------



## Menuett (3. Februar 2012)

Auf Kika lief letztens eine kurze Doku von 30min über Downhill. Kann mittlerweile in der Mediathek eingesehen werden: http://www.kikaplus.net/clients/kika/kikaplus/?id=16969&programm=41 
Nichts weltbewegendes fand's aber trotzdem ganz nett


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Februar 2012)

RICHTIG gut!!


----------



## JENSeits (3. Februar 2012)

finde ich sehr vorbildlich! Wenn es doch nur mehr solcher Berichte geben würde!


----------



## david99 (3. Februar 2012)

Menuett schrieb:


> Auf Kika lief letztens eine kurze Doku von 30min über Downhill. Kann mittlerweile in der Mediathek eingesehen werden: http://www.kikaplus.net/clients/kika/kikaplus/?id=16969&programm=41
> Nichts weltbewegendes fand's aber trotzdem ganz nett



fetzt auf jeden fall


----------



## Marc B (18. Februar 2012)

Albtraum jedes Radlers: *http://spon.de/ve6Xn*


----------



## Marc B (20. Februar 2012)

Der Worldcup 2012 wird auch wöchentlich auf Servus TV präsent sein:

*http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/red-bull-uebernimmt-tv-produktion-des-mountainbike-weltcup.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Domme02 (20. Februar 2012)

verdammt geil!!! beste Neuigkeit seit langem!!! Freue mich...

vorallem disziplinübergreifend gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-1988 (20. Februar 2012)

Heute Abend 22.45 Uhr Ultimate Rush auf ServusTV (HD)

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/Ultimate-Rush-011259413514235


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (22. Februar 2012)

TV-Bericht über das VCA Urban Race in Chile:

*http://spon.de/ve66o*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## missmarple (25. Februar 2012)

"Ultimate Rush" - heute um 11:00 auf Servus TV.


----------



## Der Toni (25. Februar 2012)

missmarple schrieb:


> "Ultimate Rush" - heute um 11:00 auf Servus TV.


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2012)

Biker beim Bergdoktor: Ab Minute 6 geht es um einen Biker, der Profi werden will, viel weiter bin ich nicht gekommen, aber zum Schmunzeln hat es gereicht 

*http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...e/#/beitrag/video/1574956/Schwere-Erkenntnis"*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. März 2012)

Was du nicht alles findest


----------



## Marc B (7. März 2012)

Suche ja gar nicht, wird mir einfach so serviert per Social Media


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (7. März 2012)

Dachte du guckst regelmäßig den Bergdoktor


----------



## clmns (7. März 2012)

Bei min 30 gibt's Action, incl. dem brutalsten Sturz überhaupt.
Was das ZDF so zeigt...


----------



## Marc B (7. März 2012)

Nee, Bergdoktor ist nicht mein Ding. Folgendes Zitat aus FB:

"Habe mir die Folge mal komplett angesehen...Vater und Sohn retten sich gegenseitig das Leben und der Sohn hängt seinen langgehegten Wunsch Profibiker zu werden an den Nagel..."

Was anderes:


----------



## enter (8. März 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nee, Bergdoktor ist nicht mein Ding. Folgendes Zitat aus FB:
> 
> "Habe mir die Folge mal komplett angesehen...Vater und Sohn retten sich gegenseitig das Leben und der Sohn hängt seinen langgehegten Wunsch Profibiker zu werden an den Nagel..."



 
Okay, nachdem ich gestern kurz den Anfang gesehen habe, wo sie ihn aus der Steilwand zogen, wollte ich doch irgendwie wissen, wie es weitergeht. Aber die Zusammenfassung langt vollkommen 

Die Vermutung, das er mit diesem "Unsinn" letztendlich aufhört, hatte ich immerhin ^^


----------



## absvrd (8. März 2012)

Fr., 9.3.
Transatlas - eine biketour durch die bergwelt marokkos 
Eins plus

Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Highwayman (8. März 2012)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Fr., 9.3.
> Transatlas - eine biketour durch die bergwelt marokkos
> 
> Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk




Und wo??


----------



## 4mate (8. März 2012)

1+


----------



## absvrd (8. März 2012)

sorry eins plus

Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schildbürger (9. März 2012)

Gerade erst gesehen, wird aber (Morgen) um 0:45Uhr wiederholt.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (11. März 2012)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Gerade erst gesehen, wird aber (Morgen) um 0:45Uhr wiederholt.



Heute auch nochmal:
                                              Bike-Tour durch die Bergwelt Marokkos                         10:30 Uhr                                                 
                                                                                                30 min
                             Afrika





                                                      Von der Königstadt Marrakesch aus geht es zunächst auf immer  kleiner werdenden Straßen in die Berge. Über Azilal und die kleine  Berberstadt El Ksiba führt die Route erst mal im Norden des  Atlasgebirges entlang. Dann folgt die besonders anspruchsvolle Tour über  den Atlashauptkamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HEIZER (18. März 2012)

Heute ab 13.15 

http://bigair.tv/live


UCI MTB WORLD CUP - PIETERMARITZBURG, SOUTH AFRICA


----------



## nukular2008 (18. März 2012)

Geht erst um 13.15 los


----------



## HEIZER (18. März 2012)

Ich habe mich schon korrigiert


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. März 2012)

Gleich bei Galileo/Pro7: Mopped Trial


----------



## JENSeits (20. März 2012)

aber nicht schon wieder der französische Trialer von Youtube, oder?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. März 2012)

Doch.


----------



## 4mate (20. März 2012)

Wer hier Galileo empfiehlt, den  sollte man


----------



## Movingframe (20. März 2012)

Der Franzose der meinte das bisher immer alles gut ging wenn er die Treppe mit Vollspeed hochfährt,weil man nicht erkennen kann ob da eventuell Fussgänger kommen? 

Wer so fährt, ist eher 2 mal zuviel auf dem Kopf gelandet.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. März 2012)

*Danny MacAskill*



 *Way back home*
Servus TV
 									 										Samstag | 07.04.12 												| 10:40 Uhr 											
danach


*UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2012*



 *Pietermaritzburg (RSA)*
Servus TV
 									 										Samstag | 07.04.12 												| 11:05 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el presidente69 (23. März 2012)

Heute 23.30 ServusTV UCI WorldCup.


----------



## element (23. März 2012)

el presidente69 schrieb:


> Heute 23.30 ServusTV UCI WorldCup.



horizontal oder vertikal?


----------



## el presidente69 (23. März 2012)

element schrieb:


> horizontal oder vertikal?



Pietermaritzburg (RSA) - Das erste Mountain Bike Downhill Rennen gehört zu den Anspruchsvollsten der Saison. Wird Aaron Gwin seine Dominanz aus 2011 fortführen?


----------



## Movingframe (23. März 2012)

el presidente69 schrieb:


> Wird Aaron Gwin seine Dominanz aus 2011 fortführen?



Nein


----------



## 4mate (23. März 2012)

el presidente69 schrieb:


> Pietermaritzburg (RSA) - Das erste Mountain Bike Downhill Rennen gehört zu den Anspruchsvollsten der Saison. Wird Aaron Gwin seine Dominanz aus 2011 fortführen?




Kam doch live am Sonntag schon


----------



## mw01 (25. März 2012)

Da bin ich aber neugierig, ob der das Schafft!?

http://www.striscialanotizia.mediaset.it/video/videoextra.shtml?15086


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenfred (30. März 2012)

BIKE Magazin TV Aprilausgabe:

http://tv.bike-magazin.de/video/Bike-Magazin-TV%3A-%232-April/ac628ec635e16e8179050cf1a95edac2


----------



## Bergarbeiter (31. März 2012)

SERVUS TV  01.4. 00.49 Uhr
Wie alles begann
KLUNKERZ- A film about mountain bikers


----------



## chiefrock (31. März 2012)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> SERVUS TV  01.4. 00.49 Uhr
> Wie alles begann
> KLUNKERZ- A film about mountain bikers





00.49 Uhr... na Hauptsache die zeigen Bergretter im Himalaya und Surfchronicles in der Primetime  

Grüße.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (31. März 2012)

der film lohnt auf jedenfall...wurde letztes jahr schon gezeigt...liegt noch auf der Platte


----------



## james.fox (31. März 2012)

Ein kurzer Beitrag zu MTB kam letztens (27.3) auf ZDF in der Sendung ZDFzeit. Hier kann mans online anschauen:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...trag/video/1603962/Und-ewig-locken-die-Wälder

Quicklink "Von wegen Spaziergang" führt direkt zum MTB-Beitrag. Einen leicht sarkastischen Unterton konnte sich der Kommentator wohl nicht verkneifen, aber immerhin, ein Beitrag im ZDF Hauptsender!!! Der Rest der Sendung geht allgemein über Wald/Forst, ist auch nett anzusehen. 

Max


----------



## guy-inkognito (1. April 2012)

Heute um 14:20 Uhr gibts den Vienna Air King im Livestream auf http://live.redbull.tv/


----------



## Marc B (3. April 2012)

Klingt interessant 



> Das Team Bulls wird Gegenstand einer kleinen Reportage sein, die das ZDF am 16. April im ZDF-Mittagsmagazin ausstrahlt. Man hat schon vor der Cape Epic einen ganzen Tag mit dem ZDF-Team verbracht, das in Johannesburg stationiert ist. âIch bin gespannt. Die Locations waren superâ, meint Team-Manager Friedemann Schmude.



Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Griebnitzseefee (5. April 2012)

Am Samstag kommt auf National Geographic um 18.30 Uhr ein Beitrag über ein Cannondale Team beim Downhill in Alp d`Huez .



Happy Trails die Griebnitzseefee


----------



## Stinkyfan (5. April 2012)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
- Datum -| Uhrz. | - Sender - | Was
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
06.04.12 | 23:15 | Servus--TV | UCI MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD CUP 2012
07.04.12 | 11:10 | Servus--TV | UCI MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD CUP 2012
07.04.12 | 17:00 | Servus--TV | MARIANA PAJON DAS GOLDEN GIRL DES BMX
14.04.12 | 10:10 | Servus--TV | MOAB - MOUNTAIN BIKING
14.04.12 | 10:35 | Servus--TV | FREERIDE MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD TOUR 2012
15.04.12 | 06:25 | Servus--TV | MOAB - MOUNTAIN BIKING
15.04.12 | 06:50 | Servus--TV | FREERIDE MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD TOUR 2012
20.04.12 | 23:15 | Servus--TV | UCI DOWNHILL WC - DIE SAISON BEGINNT
20.04.12 | 23:30 | Servus--TV | UCI MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD CUP 2012
21.04.12 | 11:00 | Servus--TV | UCI MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD CUP 2012
22.04.12 | 00:55 | Servus--TV | JOE KID ON A STING-RAY THE HISTORY OF BMX
27.04.12 | 23:15 | Servus--TV | MOUNTAINBIKE CHRONICLES DIE FREERIDE-SAISON BEGINNT
28.04.12 | 11:45 | Servus--TV | MOUNTAINBIKE CHRONICLES DIE FREERIDE-SAISON BEGINNT
29.04.12 | 06:55 | Servus--TV | MOUNTAINBIKE CHRONICLES DIE FREERIDE-SAISON BEGINNT
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
URLs zu den TV Sendern
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Servus TV http://www.servustv.com/
Anixe http://www.anixehd.tv/
Eurosport 2 http://tv.eurosport.de/
Discovery Channel http://www.discovery.de/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## daniel_ (7. April 2012)

Servus Tv jetzt  

Danny MacAskill - Way back Home

danach

zusammfassung vom CC rennen in Pietermaritzburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. April 2012)

Heute Abend live der XC-Eliminator aus Houffalize:

*http://live.redbull.tv/events/37/uci-mtb-world-cup-houffalize-belgium-cross-country-eliminator/*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## TIGERBEAT (13. April 2012)

Wer einen Samsung Fernseher mit Netzwerk hat sollte die Red Bull TV App installieren. Super Bildqualität


----------



## Braunbaer (14. April 2012)

Jetzt um 18:30 Uhr auf 3 Sat: Bericht über BMC.


----------



## Christer (14. April 2012)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Jetzt um 18:30 Uhr auf 3 Sat: Bericht über BMC.



Danke!

Der Bericht ist sehr gut gemacht.


----------



## BENDERR (14. April 2012)

VOD vom XCE in Houffalize: 
http://live.redbull.tv/events/37/uci-mtb-world-cup-houffalize-belgium-cross-country-eliminator/


----------



## Monche (15. April 2012)

Jetzt Redbull Tv gucken!!!!

http://live.redbull.tv/


----------



## Matthias_M (15. April 2012)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Der Bericht ist sehr gut gemacht.



Scheint leider nich in der Mediathek zu sein


----------



## Pivy (15. April 2012)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Der Bericht ist sehr gut gemacht.



Hallo,

hat zufällig jemand die Sendung aufgenommen? Konnte es leider nicht komplett sehen.


----------



## antique (15. April 2012)

Dafür gibts ne DVD zum kaufen über NZZ Format. Ist im schweizer Fernsehen eher üblich - Mediathek ist gerade bei interessanten Beiträgen nur schwach besetzt. 

Hab die DVD mal bestellt und hoffe sie in den nächsten Tagen angucken zu können. Hab den Beitrag erst viel zu spät eingeschaltet, gerade die letzten 6 Minuten angucken können. 

Guckst Du http://www.nzzformat.ch/108+M537c41987fc.html .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (20. April 2012)

Heute auf *www.servustv.com*: Mountainbike Chronicles

UCI Downhill WC - Die Saison beginnt
Freitag | 20.04.12 | 23:15 Uhr
Magazin, Südafrika 2012

Danach:

Today at 11.30 pm at Servus TV (Austrian TV) Highlights from the UCI Mountainbike World Cup in Houffalize
*www.servustv.com*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## HEIZER (21. April 2012)

Jetzt auf RTL Nachrichten, mal wieder ne Hetzkampagne gegen Mountainbiker im Wald


----------



## Marc B (24. April 2012)

_Link_: *http://www.swr.de/landesschau-bw/-/id=122182/hpq10a/index.html*

"Fünf für Olympia Beim Training mit Sabine Spitz.

Peking 2008: Mountainbikerin Sabine Spitz gewinnt die Goldmedaille im Cross Country Rennen. In London will sie jetzt ihren Titel verteidigen - und dafür muss sie absolut fit sein! Wir begleiten sie und vier weitere Sportler aus Baden-Württemberg bei ihren Vorbereitungen. [mehr zu: Beim Training mit Sabine Spitz - Olympia-Teilnehmerin]

Heute | 18.45 Uhr
SWR Fernsehen in Baden-Württemberg
Morgen | 02.30 Uhr
SWR Fernsehen in Baden-Württemberg
Morgen | 08.00 Uhr
SWR Fernsehen in Baden-Württemberg"


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2012)

Live Stream vom Bike The Rock Festival heute und morgen:

*http://www.biketherock.de/d-livestream.htm*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Bergarbeiter (28. April 2012)

Servus-TV 29.04.2012 0.31 Uhr
Freeride


----------



## Stinkyfan (7. Mai 2012)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
- Datum -| Uhrz. | - Sender - | Was
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
07.05.12 | 23:45 | Servus--TV | VAST Eine Freeride-Tour durch ganz Europa
18.05.12 | 23:15 | Servus--TV | UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2012 Nove Mesto na Morave (CZE)
18.05.12 | 23:45 | Servus--TV | Freeride Mountain Bike World Tour 2012 Vienna Air King 2012
19.05.12 | 11:05 | Servus--TV | UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2012 Nove Mesto na Morave (CZE)
19.05.12 | 11:35 | Servus--TV | Freeride Mountain Bike World Tour 2012 Vienna Air King 2012
20.05.12 | 06:15 | Servus--TV | UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2012 Nove Mesto na Morave (CZE)
20.05.12 | 06:40 | Servus--TV | Freeride Mountain Bike World Tour 2012 Vienna Air King 2012
25.05.12 | 23:15 | Servus--TV | UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2012 La Bresse (FRA)
26.05.12 | 10:10 | Servus--TV | Epic Conditions Mountain Biking in Whistler
27.05.12 | 06:15 | Servus--TV | UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2012 La Bresse (FRA)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
URLs zu den TV Sendern
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Servus TV http://www.servustv.com/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Mai 2012)

Heute bei RTL Exklusiv... und nein... ich schau das normalerweise nicht, lief aber bei einem großen Unterhaltunselektronikmarkt auf der Röhre... vier Minuten Ausschnitte aus "Follow Me", wenn die Sequenzen stimmen sollten, und irgendein gerede darüber, dass Mountainbiker springen müssen, um Profis zu sein. Frag mich nur, wie realistisch das bei Mountainbikern aus dem CC, Marathon oder wasimmer Bereich ist. Irgendwie überrascht gewesen, die Redaktion da scheint mit Mountainbiken nur die Rampage zu verknüpfen^^


----------



## Marc B (18. Mai 2012)

Morgen 11 Uhr bei SWR:

*http://www.dasding.de/themen/lifest...content/nid=408/did=513062/1owez2t/index.html*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Frankenteam (18. Mai 2012)

Heute um 23.15 auf Servus TV.
World Cup 2012

Grüße vom Frankenteam


----------



## cbtp (18. Mai 2012)

Marc B schrieb:


> Morgen 11 Uhr bei SWR:
> 
> *http://www.dasding.de/themen/lifestyle/Nervenkitzel-war-mir-wichtiger/-/id=408/nid=408/did=513062/16a3wwu/index.html#!http://www.dasding.de/themen/lifestyle/Nervenkitzel-war-mir-wichtiger/-/id=408/vv=content/nid=408/did=513062/1owez2t/index.html*
> 
> ...



Schaut ja schon vielversprechend aus


----------



## nukular2008 (24. Mai 2012)

Heute um 21 Uhr auf RedBullTV: Die Online Premiere von Strength in Numbers
http://live.redbull.tv/


----------



## cdemski (30. Mai 2012)

HEUTE um 18:10 Uhr auf SWR - Reportage über Canyon

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=582249


----------



## DHK (30. Mai 2012)

Gleich bei Galileo auf Pro7 kommt laut Vorschau etwas über DH...


----------



## david99 (30. Mai 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> Gleich bei Galileo auf Pro7 kommt laut Vorschau etwas über DH...


da bin ich mal gespannt...

dieser herd is ja wohl der dekadenteste bullshit den man sich vorstellen kann


----------



## hoschik (30. Mai 2012)

DHK schrieb:


> Gleich bei Galileo auf Pro7 kommt laut Vorschau etwas über DH...



da fährt n Reporter anscheinend die steilste Strecke der welt....


----------



## hoschik (30. Mai 2012)

-Doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2012)

dh strecke in Champery mit herrn beaumont


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2012)

uhh harter Einschlag ... kopfvoraus in nen Double ... gebrochene Rippe


----------



## david99 (30. Mai 2012)

sehr nice  bis auf den letzten sturz


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

Puh, er ist für einen absoluten DH-Noob aber auch echt zügig über die Kanten drüber  Aber Respekt, dass er sich überhaupt da runter getraut hat.

Mich würd mal interessieren, wieviel % der Strecke ich fahrend bewältigen würde... ich muss wohl echt mal wieder nach PdS


----------



## kaot93 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich denke sein Problem war, dass er nicht richtig bremsen konnte.
Man hat ja gesehen wie "gut" Marc ihm das anfangs gezeigt hat...  Nichts gegen Beaumont er hat nur seine Arbeit getan aber für so eine Strecke gehört einfach mehr als nur das...


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2012)

jip!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Mai 2012)

kaot93 schrieb:


> Ich denke sein Problem war, dass er nicht richtig bremsen konnte.


Logisch! Aber wie viel kann man einem Anfänger in ein paar Minuten (keine Ahnung, wie viel es wirklich war) beibringen...?


----------



## nukular2008 (30. Mai 2012)

Die Sendung von Heute kann man sich übrigens online nochmal angucken (wers verpasst hat, wie ich )


----------



## Snap4x (30. Mai 2012)

Wie geil grad gesehen: http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/ganze-folge-mittwoch/

Bäm wacker schlagen tut er sich aber. Und diesmal wird DH wirklich als Sport dargestellt und nur für Profis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (3. Juni 2012)

Servus TV

08.06. um 23.15Uhr RedBull Bergline vom Dirtmasters in Winterberg
08.06. um 23.30Uhr UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2012 aus Val di Sole


----------



## Marc B (8. Juni 2012)

Heute auf BBC


----------



## Snap4x (8. Juni 2012)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Servus TV
> 
> 08.06. um 23.15Uhr RedBull Bergline vom Dirtmasters in Winterberg
> 08.06. um 23.30Uhr UCI Mountain Bike World Cup 2012 aus Val di Sole



Heute!!! Wollt ich grad posten


----------



## Michael_H (17. Juni 2012)

Heute 19 Uhr Rtl2 Grip: Geländewagen gegen MTB.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Juni 2012)

schon wieder son Schwachsinn


----------



## Michael_H (18. Juni 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> schon wieder son Schwachsinn



Stimmt, für alle die es verpasst haben:
http://rtl2now.rtl2.de//grip-das-mo...utopflege.php?film_id=74640&player=1&season=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (7. Juli 2012)

Wer's nicht mitbekommen hat:  Gleich ist Danny MacAskill im Sportstudio.


----------



## zeitweiser (7. Juli 2012)




----------



## BENDERR (7. Juli 2012)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit.../1680064/das-aktuelle-sportstudio-vom-07-Juli


----------



## sir.race (10. Juli 2012)

Sorry, hat sich geklärt.


----------



## Marc B (17. Juli 2012)




----------



## knackundback (17. Juli 2012)

Super Bericht,besonders das Schlusswort von dem Herrn Moderator!!



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dickerbert (17. Juli 2012)

Cooler Bericht!


----------



## FATBEAR (13. August 2012)

BR3 Transalp  -  Traumpfade


----------



## hypnosis (14. August 2012)

gerade andi widmann auf eins plus


----------



## Dede21 (26. August 2012)

"Alpen von Oben" könnte interessant sein 

http://www.fernsehserien.de/index.php?serie=20715&seite=8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leo_Marker (9. September 2012)

Mo 10.09.
23:35 - 00:35
ServusTV
Ein Jahr voller Anspannnung und Action. Der Film Seasons reist mit sieben der weltbesten Mountainbiker durch alle vier Jahreszeiten und zeigt, was sie in Disziplinen wie Downhill, Slopestyle oder Big Mountain Freeride leisten. (Senderinfo)

Gäste: Matt Hunter, Thomas Vanderham, Cam McCaul, Andrew Shandro, Steve Peat, Steve Smith, Darren Berrecloth

Habe gerade die Vorschau gesehen, es scheinen ganz nette Bilder zu sein.


----------



## bjoernsen (11. September 2012)

Gestern war der "Undercover Boss" auf RTL ein leidenschaftlicher Downhill Biker.


----------



## Magicforce (11. September 2012)

Und ich bin leidenschaftlicher undercover Boss.


----------



## 12die4 (11. September 2012)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Mo 10.09.
> 23:35 - 00:35
> ServusTV
> Ein Jahr voller Anspannnung und Action. Der Film Seasons reist mit sieben der weltbesten Mountainbiker durch alle vier Jahreszeiten und zeigt, was sie in Disziplinen wie Downhill, Slopestyle oder Big Mountain Freeride leisten. (Senderinfo)
> ...




Hab's mir aufgenommen. Sehr geile Bilder, tolle Kamerafahrten. Einfach gut gemacht. Und sogar in HD.


----------



## nukular2008 (11. September 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hab's mir aufgenommen. Sehr geile Bilder, tolle Kamerafahrten. Einfach gut gemacht. Und sogar in HD.



verdammt wollte ich auch machen...und habs dann doch vergessen 
Hoffe die senden das demnächst nochmal.


----------



## Leo_Marker (11. September 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> verdammt wollte ich auch machen...und habs dann doch vergessen
> Hoffe die senden das demnächst nochmal.



Offenbar nicht (auf tv-spielfilm.de gesucht).

Aber wer was von meinen Bikemarkt-Artikeln kauft, der bekommt auf Wunsch eine DVD-Aufnahme dieser Sendung kostenlos dazu.


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2012)

Der wurde schon oft auf Servus TV gezeigt, wenn ich mich nicht irre !


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. September 2012)

Ja Wiederholt sich öfter...genau wie VAST


----------



## Leo_Marker (11. September 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Der wurde schon oft auf Servus TV gezeigt, wenn ich mich nicht irre !



Dazu kann ich nichts sagen. Aber tv-spielfilm.de zeigt immer nur die Sendungen der nächsten ca. 3 Wochen an.

Wenn dieser Film in einem halben Jahr nochmal gesendet wird, wissen die TV-Zeitungen jetzt natürlich noch nichts davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (11. September 2012)

Für alle Sky-Abonnenten:

Von 20 Uhr bis 21 Uhr auf Sport1HD zwei Mountainbike Sendungen/Reportagen


----------



## todtsteltzer (11. September 2012)

Auf ZDF heute Abend bzw. in der Mediathek online abrufbar

Mountainbike : gechüttelt und gedreht - Freeride

die Videos der Sendung kompakt


----------



## Leo_Marker (11. September 2012)

todtsteltzer schrieb:


> Auf ZDF heute Abend: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1727098/Mountainbike:-Geschüttelt-und-gedreht
> Mountainbike : geschüttelt und gedreht - Freeride



Bist du sicher?

Ich habe gerade in meiner TV-Zeitung geschaut... heute abend auf ZDF ist von Mountainbike nichts zu finden.

Kannst du mir mal die Uhrzeit sagen?


----------



## Dong (11. September 2012)

zdfinfo 1:30 
sport xtreme


----------



## Leo_Marker (11. September 2012)

Dong schrieb:


> zdfinfo 1:30
> sport xtreme



Ah ja, da ist es:

"Fahrradfahren im Himalaya Biker Amir Kabbani führt zusammen mit Moderatorin Jeannine Michaelsen durch die Sendung und gleichzeitig durch seinen Bikepark in Boppard am Rhein. Außerdem zeigt er Ausschnitte aus seinem Film 'In the woods', der ebenfalls in Boppard entstanden ist. Im Gespräch stellt Danny MacAskill seinen Film 'Way back home' vor, in dem er Schottland mit dem Rad erkundet. In 'Exploring the mysterious lake' verschlägt es Hans Rey ins Himalaya-Gebirge. (Senderinfo)"


----------



## todtsteltzer (11. September 2012)

Sorry gucke TV immer nur online, und in der Mediathek ist nicht streng nach den Untersparten (Info, Kultur etc.) getrennt. Im ersten Link steht allerdings der Sender und die Sendezeit in der Kontrollleiste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (13. September 2012)

Ohh ich seh gerade da warn schon welche schneller! :-/

Gerade in der ZDF Mediathek endekt!

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1727098/Mountainbike:-Gesch%C3%BCttelt-und-gedreht


----------



## kuka.berlin (19. September 2012)

Die Folge ist zwar gerade vorbei, aber noch eine Woche online zu sehen.

Abgesehen vom kleinem Bikebezug am Ende der Episode aus der Arte Serie "Die Alpen von oben" sind diese trotzdem sehr empfehlenswert.


Die letzten 5min findet sich der Beitrag über eine Bikebergsteigerin .
http://videos.arte.tv/de/videos/die-alpen-von-oben-vom-allgaeu-ins-montafon--6905264.html


----------



## nukular2008 (19. September 2012)

Morgen um 5:30 auf Red Bull TV:
Where the Trail ends

Zum Glück gibts den Film dann auch noch bis Freitag (21.9) als VOD, also muss man nicht umbedingt in aller Herrgottsfrühe aufstehen


----------



## mightyEx (19. September 2012)

nukular2008 schrieb:


> Morgen um 5:30 auf Red Bull TV:
> Where the Trail ends
> 
> Zum Glück gibts den Film dann auch noch bis Freitag (21.9) als VOD, also muss man nicht umbedingt in aller Herrgottsfrühe aufstehen



Wieso aufstehen - Festplattenrecorder programmieren und dann ansehen, wann man will  . Ick mag die jute Dreambox nich mehr missen  .

Edit: OK, RedbullTV gibt's wohl nicht als Sender -dann halt VOD


----------



## Jackbubu (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe leider aufgrund ausgeprägter Doofheit es nicht geschafft die Sendung Massive über die Transalp 2012 aufzunehmen und hätte sie sehr gern gesehen.
Hat die zufällig jemand und würde sie mir auf irgendeinem Wege zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## Krausmann (7. Oktober 2012)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kanaluebersicht/aktuellste/480#/beitrag/video/1727996/Sam-Hill,-der-neue-Nordketten-K%C3%B6nig find ich persönlich gar net mal so schlecht den beitrag...!


----------



## sir.race (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich finde den Beitrag auch nicht schlecht.
Als sie das Fahrerlager zeigen, hat ein Fahrer ein Rot/Weißes Trikot an, auf dem IBC steht. Hat das was mit dem Forum zu tun? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## Snap4x (7. Oktober 2012)

Heute 07.10.2012:
Red Bull Rampage 
Ab 21:00 Uhr auf Redbull.tv

http://live.redbull.tv/events/114/red-bull-rampage/


----------



## Krausmann (8. Oktober 2012)

war ein sehr geiler contest


----------



## MTB-1988 (8. Oktober 2012)

Mountainbike Chronicles (RBR)

Wann: Sa., 20.10.2012
Wo: ServusTV
Uhrzeit: 00.15 - 00.30 Uhr
Genre: Reportage
kurzes Themeninfo: 

*Freeriding vom Red Bull Rampage*

 																								Die Freeride Mountain Bike World Tour trifft  sich zum Red Bull Rampage in Utah. Wir begleiten die besten Freerider  bei diesem Spezial Event. In einer atemberaubenden Kulisse wählen die  Fahrer ihre beste Linie um am Ende einen Gewinner zu ermitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Ich finde den Beitrag auch nicht schlecht.
> Als sie das Fahrerlager zeigen, hat ein Fahrer ein Rot/Weißes Trikot an, auf dem IBC steht. Hat das was mit dem Forum zu tun? Wenn ja wie?



Das sollte der Maxi Dieckerhoff ausm Newsbereich sein


----------



## Leo_Marker (9. Oktober 2012)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Mountainbike Chronicles (RBR)
> 
> Wann: Sa., 20.10.2012
> Wo: ServusTV
> Uhrzeit: 00.15 - 00.30 Uhr



Es ist übrigens die Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag.

"00:15, Samstag" stimmt also rein technisch schon, also Samstags frühmorgens. Allerdings steht es bei TV-Zeitschriften trotzdem auf der Freitags-Seite.


----------



## sir.race (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke JENSeits


----------



## Enginejunk (1. November 2012)

am samstag ist Thomas Öhler bei Wetten dass zu gast, er will mit seinem bike wohl gegen einen hürdenläufer antreten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





könnte lustig werden.... 

(muss da aber den ton wegmachen da ich den Lanz idioten auf den tod nicht abkann!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





eine kleine vorschau:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitr...dat-Tom-Oehler


----------



## MTB-1988 (27. Januar 2013)

Wann: 05.02.2013
Tag: Dienstag
Uhrzeit: 21.25 - 21.50 Uhr
Sender: zdf.kultur (Free-TV)
Sendung: Focused 

Beschreibung: Downhill Mountainbiking in Neuseeland, Extremsport


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (29. Januar 2013)

Hoffentlich wird das ein ausgewogener Bericht, wär Schade wenn ein Sender, welchen ich eigentlich sehr schätze (zumindest im Vergleich zu den Anderen) durch nen blöden Dh-Bericht für mich nen bittren Nachgeschmack kriegt.


----------



## Yeti666 (29. Januar 2013)

Heute um 21.00 Uhr in ZDF Kultur-Die European Outdoor Film Tour


----------



## Schiltrac (31. Januar 2013)

Gerade Vorschau gesehen:

Nächsten Dienstag (5.2) auf ORF1 Soko Kitzbühel.

Geht um einen DH-ler, der irgendwie auf dem Trail erschossen wird....


----------



## Monche (2. Februar 2013)

Heute 18.15 Uhr auf ZDF Kultur. Die European outdoor Film Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BENDERR (2. Februar 2013)

ebenfalls heute über den ganzen tag verteilt die cross WM aus louisville auf youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/feed/UCloqTh1nPpW13LCntQglS-Q


----------



## Leo_Marker (6. Februar 2013)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Wann: 05.02.2013
> Tag: Dienstag
> Uhrzeit: 21.25 - 21.50 Uhr
> Sender: zdf.kultur (Free-TV)
> ...



War leider nix mit MTB in Neuseeland. Stattdessen Skifoahn in Japan. Offenbar eine kurzfristige Programmänderung.

Weiß jemand einen neuen Termin für diese Folge?


----------



## dinamo79 (6. Februar 2013)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> War leider nix mit MTB in Neuseeland. Stattdessen Skifoahn in Japan. Offenbar eine kurzfristige Programmänderung.
> 
> Weiß jemand einen neuen Termin für diese Folge?


 
Kommenden Dienstag 12.02. zur gleichen Sendezeit soll die Focused Folge 2 gesendet werden, jedoch nix mit Neuseeland sondern mal wieder Utah:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...trag/video/1830692/Vorschau-Focused---Folge-2

Vorschau: Focused - Folge 2
_Southern Utah: The Freeride Mecca: Unterwegs mit den besten Mountainbike Talenten auf den Sandpisten im südlichen Utah, wo ein ganz neuer Stil des "Downhill Mountainbikens" kreiert wurde._


----------



## MTB-1988 (17. Februar 2013)

Wann: Sa, 23.02. 		                    10:05 - 10:30
 		                    FreeTV Sender: ServusTV

 		                  		                  		                  Thema: Mountainbiker in der Türkei
Sendung: Focused
Länge: 25 Min.


----------



## blutlache (26. Februar 2013)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Thema: Mountainbiker in der Türkei
> Sendung: Focused
> Länge: 25 Min.




*heute 21:25 - 21:50
ZDFkultur*


.


----------



## MTB-1988 (26. Februar 2013)

Fans von Red Bull Rampage aufgepasst xD



> *Signature Series*



Wann: Samstag, 09.03.2013
Sender: ServusTV (HD)
Uhrzeit: 11.00-12.00 Uhr 



> *Red Bull Rampage - Der härteste Freeride Mountainbike Wettbewerb der Welt*
> 
> Im  Zion Nationalpark in Utah, USA, treffen die unerschrockensten  Mountainbike-Freerider aufeinander, um die Red Bull Ramapage für sich zu  entscheiden. Im zerklüfteten Terrain rasen die Fahrer über natürliche  Canyons, springen über gefährliche Abgründe und riskieren alles für  einen Platz auf dem Podium. Es ist das größte, härteste und vorallem  erbarmungsloseste Freeride Event der Welt, bei dem der kleinste Fehler  fatale Folgen hat. (Senderinfo)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lonleyrider (12. März 2013)

21.00 Uhr in ZDF Kultur:* Ultimate Rush*

Drehbuchautor Stephen Schiff begleitet Extrem-Mountainbiker auf ihren waghalsigen Rides durch Marokko und Israel.

Wiederholung um 23.35 Uhr


----------



## Dong (13. März 2013)

Link zur Sendung


----------



## Dylan (15. März 2013)

Für Freunde und Hasser von Elektrobikes. (Lief gestern auf 3sat.)
Unter anderem haben zwei Mädels e-Mountainbikes getestet. Ca. ab Minute 31:00. Der restliche Bericht war auch sehenswert. Zweispurige Fahrradstraßen in Holland... Versicherungen, die ihren Arbeitnehmern verbieten, mit dem Auto zum Büro zu fahren... 
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...trag/video/1859820/e-motion-Elektrisch-radeln


----------



## Ghoste (16. März 2013)

Ultimate Rush - zdf.kultur (HD)

Heute 16.03.2013  
18:20 - 18:45 (4:10 - 4:35) Uhr

MTB the Middle East


----------



## T.T (19. März 2013)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1855808/Ultimate-Rush---MTB-the-Middle-East

Da ist es.

Beste Grüße
T.T


----------



## Cube99 (19. März 2013)

Es gibt jeden Samstag Vormittag ein "RED BULL Zeitfenster" bei Servus TV. Da kommt oft was über Rampage, Mountainbike Chronicles, Crankworx...
Es lohnt sich allgemein hin und wieder das Servus TV Programm durchzuschauen, da kommt oft was über Mountainbiking!


----------



## Enginejunk (20. März 2013)

japp, servus TV is echt gut, da kommt in den wärmeren tagen generell viel über MTB.


----------



## Leo_Marker (20. März 2013)

Cube99 schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich allgemein hin und wieder das Servus TV Programm durchzuschauen



Programmvorschau von ServusTV:

http://www.tvspielfilm.de/suche/tvs...ext=1&q=+&time=day&date=&channel=SERVU&page=1


----------



## Schiltrac (24. März 2013)

Where the Trail Ends jetzt live im SSf (Sport Szene fernsehen)


----------



## mightyEx (24. März 2013)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Where the Trail Ends jetzt live im SSf (Sport Szene fernsehen)



Schau an, sogar als Livestream über http://www.ssfmedia.ch/ssf-on-air.html anschaubar  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.T (28. März 2013)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1865608/Ultimate-Rush---Cedric-Garcia

Und nun nochmal ein Cedric Gracia Special.

Beste Grüße


----------



## mightyEx (21. Mai 2013)

Heute 21.25 - 21.50 Uhr und 23:45 - 00:15 Uhr auf zdf.kultur

Focused - Southern Utah - The Freeride Mecca (2/3)

Southern Utah - The Freeride Mecca: unterwegs mit den besten Mountainbike-Talenten auf den Sandpisten im südlichen Utah, wo ein ganz neuer Stil des "Downhill Mountainbikens" kreiert wurde.


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Mai 2013)

Kann man jetzt schon gucken (mach ich nämlich gerade) und die nächsten 7 Tage online

==> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1831272/Focused---Southern-Utah


----------



## Mulk (21. Mai 2013)

Der ZDF kann sich wieder mal keinen html5 Player leisten. Keiner denkt an uns arme ipad Nutzer


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Mai 2013)

ipad würd auch überbewertet, geschieht euch recht


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Mai 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Der ZDF kann sich wieder mal keinen html5 Player leisten. Keiner denkt an uns arme ipad Nutzer



Ich schau es auf einem MacBook aus 2006, was ist da denn anders als beim Ipad?


----------



## Mulk (21. Mai 2013)

Hehe ja eh 
Ein Ipad is aber scho was feines. War früher auch kein Freund von den Dingern, aber so zum Surfen und Film schaun unterwegs gibt's nix besseres.


----------



## Mulk (21. Mai 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Ich schau es auf einem MacBook aus 2006, was ist da denn anders als beim Ipad?



Das ipad läuft nicht auf osx sondern auf iOS...und das unterstützt kein Flash. Warum auch immer...


----------



## Zaskar01 (21. Mai 2013)

Glaub ich dir jetzt einfach mal, weil nach OsX bin ich ausgestiegen  Darum hab ich ja noch so ein Altes Ding, weil ich mit dem neumodischen Krimskram nicht so klar komme. ;p


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Mai 2013)

Zaskar01 schrieb:


> Kann man jetzt schon gucken (mach ich nämlich gerade) und die nächsten 7 Tage online
> 
> ==> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek#/beitrag/video/1831272/Focused---Southern-Utah


 
Danke


----------



## dickerbert (22. Mai 2013)

Ganz klein in irgend einer Ecke gibt es bei der ZDF Mediathek einen Link "Zur HTML Mediathek" (oder so ähnlich).

Oder wenn man gar nicht erst auf die Seite drauf kommt: 
http://webapp.zdf.de/mediathek


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. Juni 2013)

mightyEx schrieb:


> Heute 21.25 - 21.50 Uhr und 23:45 - 00:15 Uhr auf zdf.kultur
> 
> Focused - Southern Utah - The Freeride Mecca (2/3)
> 
> Southern Utah - The Freeride Mecca: unterwegs mit den besten  Mountainbike-Talenten auf den Sandpisten im südlichen Utah, wo ein ganz  neuer Stil des "Downhill Mountainbikens" kreiert wurde.





Hier der Zweite oder Dritte (?) Teil wieder mit diesen komischen kreiselstabilisierten Teufelsdingern.


Leider nur noch heute abrufbar. Erst zu spät entdeckt.


----------



## Mulk (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn du die Systemuhr deines Computers zurückdrehst kannst du die Videos auch länger schaun.

Er nimmt sich das Datum vom Computer und zeigt einfach die letzten 7 Tage an- die Videos werden aber nicht ausm System gelöscht.


----------



## mikefize (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn nur diese unsägliche Übersetzung nicht wäre ...


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. Juni 2013)

Mulk schrieb:


> Wenn du die Systemuhr deines Computers zurückdrehst kannst du die Videos auch länger schaun.
> 
> Er nimmt sich das Datum vom Computer und zeigt einfach die letzten 7 Tage an- die Videos werden aber nicht ausm System gelöscht.



Geht ja wirklich, ist ja  der Trick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joonas.H. (13. Juni 2013)

http://www.servustv.com/cs/Satellite/Article/UCI-Mountain-Bike-World-Cup-2013-011259518386816

Bericht über das World Cup Rennen in Fort William.


----------



## null-2wo (22. Juni 2013)

heute ab 18.30 auf red bull tv: 26trix aus leogang im livestream.


----------



## Altglienicker (9. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## rauschs (9. September 2013)

Gerade in einem Rennbericht drauf gestossen.

Heute, 22:45 - 23:45 Uhr

ServusTV, Highlights, Dolomitenmann 2013

MTB, Teildisziplin...


----------



## w69 (15. September 2013)

Heute So, 15:30 in BR Traumpfade: Alpencross, Albrechtsroute


----------



## doodlez (15. September 2013)

mal reinschauen


----------



## AlpenCanyon (15. September 2013)

*Heute 15.09.2013 einsplus  20:15 Uhr - 21:45 Uhr

Berlin2Shanghai* 

Roadmovie in 3 Teilen

http://programm.ard.de/TV/einsplus/...070449?list=main&first=1&source=tagesprogramm


----------



## doodlez (15. September 2013)

Yay Singener im Tv


----------



## PeKaWe (16. September 2013)

Donnerstag 20:15 3Sat wissen aktuell: Lebensraum Wald

Eben in der Vorschau "...was dem Wald schadet..."
Im Bild ein Mountainbiker.

http://www.3sat.de/page/?source=/ard/wissenaktuell/171622/index.html


----------



## summiter01 (16. September 2013)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> "...was dem Wald schadet..."
> 
> Im Bild ein Mountainbiker.




Nutzen bringt er ihm aber auch keinen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (17. September 2013)

summiter01 schrieb:


> Nutzen bringt er ihm aber auch keinen....



Dazu schreib ich jetzt besser nix...


----------



## summiter01 (17. September 2013)

PeKaWe schrieb:


> Dazu schreib ich jetzt besser nix...




Ich meinte ja auch für den Wald selbst keinen Nutzen und nicht für den Waldbesitzer oder Pächter.....


----------



## Leo_Marker (17. September 2013)

summiter01 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch für den Wald selbst keinen Nutzen und nicht für den Waldbesitzer oder Pächter.....



Das ist - vom Radeln mal ganz abgesehen - ein kompliziertes Thema. Denn "Wald" und "Nutzen" widersprechen sich schonmal im Ansatz. Sobald sich Menschen den Wald zu Nutze machen, wird er zu irgendwas anderem - gewissermaßen vom Wolf zum Haushund. Außerdem gibt es in einem naturbelassenen Wald kaum Gelegenheit zum Radeln, weil es dort keine Wege gibt. Allerdings gibt es in Deutschland auch kaum noch natürlich wachsende Wälder.

Was i.a. als Eigentum von Besitzern und Pächtern bezeichnet wird, das sind keine Wälder, es sind Plantagen. Angelegt zur Nutzholzgewinnung, als Jagdrevier, als Erholungsgebiet.

Die Frage ist also: "Nutzt der Radler dem Wald-*Besitzer?* Kommen die Radler dem Zweck in die Quere, zu dem diese Baum-Plantage angelegt wurde?"

Im Endeffekt handelt es sich also nicht um einen Konflikt "Mensch - Natur", sondern um einen Konflikt "Mensch - Mensch". Hier treffen verschiedene Interessengruppen aufeinander, und jede will diesen "Wald" zum eigenen Vorteil nutzen. Kein Wunder, daß das Ärger gibt... es sind halt die üblichen Verteilungskämpfe von zu vielen Menschen um zu wenig Ressourcen.

Aber irgendwie glaube ich nicht, daß die Dünnbrettbohrer vom TV dieses Problem diskutieren wollen. Es wird wohl eher darum gehen, welche Interessengruppe "die Guten sind" und damit das Recht haben, die anderen zum eigenen Vorteil aus dem Wald rauszudrängeln. Diese Art von Kampagnen-Journalismus verkauft sich ja auch besser, als kompliziertes Probleme-Wälzen.


----------



## PeKaWe (17. September 2013)

summiter01 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ja auch für den Wald selbst keinen Nutzen und nicht für den Waldbesitzer oder Pächter.....



So habe ich das auch verstanden, aber was bringt denn dem Wald nutzen, außer vielleicht ein paar Jäger die verhindern das zu viel Wild kleine Bäume verbeißt?
Wenn man die Frage "Was nutzt dem Wald" stellt müsste man einfach aus jedem Wald einen Bannwald machen. (Okay, außer es gibt wirtschaftliche Interessen, dann wird auch so ein Bannwald gern mal abgeholzt)

Wenn es aber um Bilder für die Werbung zur Sendung geht sieht ein Downhiller halt viel martialischer aus als jeder andere Waldnutzer und hat praktisch keine Lobby. Und ruck zuck sind wir wieder bei dem was Frau Puttrich, glücklicherweise erfolglos, versuchte.


----------



## mightyEx (26. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt auf zdf.kultur

Ultimate Rush in Doppelfolge .


----------



## doodlez (26. Oktober 2013)

leider zu spät gesehn aber die 2.te Folge schau ich mal an


----------



## MUD´doc (4. Dezember 2013)

Gestern kam auf -ZDF Kultur- die Sendung "Die European Outdoor Film Tour", Folge 2
u.a. mit Episoden aus "Life Cycles" 
Mediathek-Link> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/kana...20226/Die-European-Outdoor-Film-Tour,-Folge-2
von Minute 23. bis 36.


----------



## chiefrock (10. Dezember 2013)

Der Andreu war vor ein paar Tagen auf Arte zu bewundern.
Ab ca. min 29 geh's los.

http://www.arte.tv/guide/de/048300-006/tracks?autoplay=1

Grüße.


----------



## mw01 (13. Januar 2014)

*Mit dem Bike durch den Himalaya*

*http://www.srf.ch/sendungen/winter-challenge/mit-dem-bike-durch-den-himalaya-jetzt-online-anschauen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mulk (14. Januar 2014)

mw01 schrieb:


> *Mit dem Bike durch den Himalaya*
> 
> *http://www.srf.ch/sendungen/winter-challenge/mit-dem-bike-durch-den-himalaya-jetzt-online-anschauen*



Das Bike hättens auch zuhause lassen können...der Andre geht ja eh immer zu Fuß xd


----------



## Happy-Dog (20. Januar 2014)

Jetzt cannondale auf N24 , rahmenbau


----------



## YuMar (20. Januar 2014)

Sorry, passt zwar nicht hier hin, aber könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich einen neuen thread eröffne. Danke.  (bin neu hier)


----------



## duffner (20. Januar 2014)

YuMar schrieb:


> Sorry, passt zwar nicht hier hin, aber könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich einen neuen thread eröffne. Danke.  (bin neu hier)


 
unten rechts "Neues Thema erstellen"


----------



## Leo_Marker (20. Januar 2014)

YuMar schrieb:


> Sorry, passt zwar nicht hier hin, aber könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich einen neuen thread eröffne. Danke.  (bin neu hier)



Zuerst das Unter-Forum aussuchen, in das deine Nachricht reinsoll:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/

Da klickst du dich dann rein, in das hier z.B.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/bremsen.24/

Und da ist dann ein Feld "Neues Thema erstellen". Wenn du es nicht findest, dann gib "Neues Thema erstellen" als Zeichenkette in die Suchfunktion des Browsers ein. Du mußt natürlich angemeldet sein, weil du das Feld sonst erst gar nicht angezeigt bekommst.

PS: Bei der Gelegenheit kann mir auch gleich mal jemand erklären, warum ich bei der Nachricht zwar einen Link "Zitieren" finde, aber keinen für "Privat antworten".


----------



## YuMar (20. Januar 2014)

DANKEEEE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (20. Januar 2014)

Happy-Dog schrieb:


> Jetzt cannondale auf N24 , rahmenbau



Gibts das irgendwo online? kann leider nichts dazu finden...


----------



## 4mate (20. Januar 2014)

http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/Sendungen/d/2645192/cannondale---made-in-usa.html

ab 34:00


----------



## feliks (9. April 2014)

gleich soll bei Galileo nen Wettkampf kommen: Rennrad vs DH vs Motorrad. In der Vorschau war m.M. der Herr Klausmann am Start.


----------



## Hufi (13. April 2014)

heute Abend B3 Sendung Bergauf Bergab 21:15Uhr
Bericht über MTB-Touren im Altmühltal


----------



## MTB-1988 (13. April 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.n24.de/n24/Mediathek/Sendungen/d/2645192/cannondale---made-in-usa.html
> 
> ab 34:00



Kann man das heute noch irgendwo ansehen?


----------



## mightyEx (9. August 2014)

Hat zwar nicht sooo viel mit MTB direkt zu tun, aber trotzdem geht's um's Rad und um ein heikles Thema.

heute 18.30 im RBB:

"Mein Rad ist weg! Fahrraddiebe in Berlin"

http://www.rbb-online.de/doku/die_r...mein-rad-ist-weg--fahrraddiebe-in-berlin.html


----------



## hitspo (9. August 2014)

MTB-1988 schrieb:


> Kann man das heute noch irgendwo ansehen?



Ich hab mal davon gehört dass wenn man das Datum im PC zurückschraubt dass es dann geht. Aber wenn die das vom Server genommen haben geht das natürlich auch nicht mehr...


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2014)

hitspo schrieb:


> Ich hab mal davon gehört dass wenn man das Datum im PC zurückschraubt dass es dann geht.





  Das haben sie dir einen ordentlichen Bären aufgebunden! 




hitspo schrieb:


> Aber wenn die das vom Server genommen haben geht das natürlich auch nicht mehr...


So isses: Wech is wech


----------



## hitspo (9. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 312121  Das haben sie dir einen ordentlichen Bären aufgebunden! Anhang anzeigen 312122 So isses: Wech is wech



Das wurde auch über nen Mediathekinhalt gesagt der zB. nur eine Woche nach Ausstrahlung im TV verfügbar ist.   Meistens löschen die das ja nicht sofort


----------



## 4mate (9. August 2014)

Das einzig(st)e das mann machen kann: Alle Mediatheken dieser Sendergruppe
nach dieser Reportage durchforsten, plus SAT 3 und eventuell ARTE.
Wenn mann Glück hat, ist es so irgendwo zu finden - oder eben nicht...
50/50 Schangse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doodlez (9. August 2014)

hab es aufgenommen falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## Heiko-78 (10. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 312121  Das haben sie dir einen ordentlichen Bären aufgebunden! Anhang anzeigen 312122 So isses: Wech is wech



Also beim ZDF klappt es und es ist kein Bär, den man mir aufgebunden hat...


----------



## EinsRakete (10. August 2014)

Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Also beim ZDF klappt es und es ist kein Bär, den man mir aufgebunden hat...




Ja das ZDF, der Durchschnittszuschauer ist Mitte 70, da musst du keine Uhrzeiten zurückschrauben, dass ist per Rundfunkstaatsvertrag verankert!

Back to Future!


----------



## Alpenjupp (10. August 2014)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Ja das ZDF, der Durchschnittszuschauer ist Mitte 70...!




Ähhhh, nööö!


----------



## 4mate (10. August 2014)

hitspo schrieb:


> Das wurde auch über nen Mediathekinhalt gesagt der zB. nur eine Woche nach Ausstrahlung im TV verfügbar ist.   Meistens löschen die das ja nicht sofort





Heiko-78 schrieb:


> Also beim ZDF klappt es und es ist kein Bär, den man mir aufgebunden hat...


Okay, ich glaube  euch das! Hätte ich selbst nicht für möglich gehalten!
Aber es gibt ja bekanntlich  vieles in der Welt, das einem undenkbar erscheint!


----------



## mw.dd (6. September 2014)

Für die Sportschau heute Abend ist ein Bericht von der MTB-WM angekündigt.


----------



## el presidente69 (6. September 2014)

Dolomitenmann ab jetzt auf Servus TV.

Mountainbikeweltmeisterschaft auf ORF Sport Plus:http://tv.orf.at/program/orfsportplus/20140906/


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. September 2014)

Das ist ja ein Wahnsinns-Event! Heute Abend um 20.15 Uhr kommt nochmal eine Zusammenfassung.


----------



## gnss (1. Januar 2015)

Gestern im TV, heute in der ARD Mediathek: "Die Alpen" mit einer relativ langen Downhillszene von oben, mit schönem Kommentar wie "Wanderer bringt euch in Sicherheit".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (1. Januar 2015)

hier der link: 
http://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Repor...rste/Video?documentId=25623736&bcastId=799280

ab min. 31:05 beginnt das "radlfahrn im gebirge".


----------



## Leo_Marker (1. Januar 2015)

gnss schrieb:


> Gestern im TV, heute in der ARD Mediathek: "Die Alpen" mit einer relativ langen Downhillszene von oben, mit schönem Kommentar wie "Wanderer bringt euch in Sicherheit".



Ja, in sog. TV-"Dokumentationen" wird meist gelogen, gehetzt und diffamiert, daß es nur so kracht.

Allerdings fällt das den meisten Menschen erst dann auf, wenn sie selbst Opfer dieser Praktiken werden.

Erstaunlich, daß es noch keinen TV-Krimi gab, in dem ein Wanderer von einem Biker totgefähren wurde.


----------



## ekib (1. Januar 2015)

Habe mich gestern auch sofort über diesen unsinnigen und nicht überlegten Kommentar geärgert.


----------



## gardenman (1. Januar 2015)

Leo_Marker schrieb:


> Ja, in sog. TV-"Dokumentationen" wird meist gelogen, gehetzt und diffamiert, daß es nur so kracht.
> 
> Allerdings fällt das den meisten Menschen erst dann auf, wenn sie selbst Opfer dieser Praktiken werden.
> 
> Erstaunlich, daß es noch keinen TV-Krimi gab, in dem ein Wanderer von einem Biker totgefähren wurde.



Nee - eher der Biker fährt den Wanderer tot: allein vom Anblick eines voll geschützten Downhillers fällt der gute Mensch tot um - und hinterher stellt sich raus das seine Nachkommen (Enkel oder so) mit Hilfe von nem fehlprogrammierten Herzschrittmacher (möglichst via iPhone und ner App) umgebracht haben. 
Der alte Herr hat sich standhaft geweigert seine Almen für den örtlichen Skizirkus im Winter/sommers Bikepark zur Verfügung zu stellen.... Und die Freundin vom Hauptakteur ist zufälligerweise DHin die für den "Schreck" gesorgt hat....


----------



## Leo_Marker (1. Januar 2015)

gardenman schrieb:


> allein vom Anblick eines voll geschützten Downhillers fällt der gute Mensch tot um



Den öffentlich-rechtlichen ist kaum etwas zu peinlich. Da gab es sogar mal einen Krimi über Paintball-spielende Nazis, die sich dort auf den MultiKulti-Bürgerkrieg vorbereiten. :augenverdreh:

Darüber hat sich ein Paintball-Magazin damals im Editorial furchtbar aufgeregt...


----------

